# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Одесса сквозь века >  Дома Одессы, люди, события связанные с ними

## Pumik

В дополнение к появившейся теме про улицы Одессы, наверное, будет интересна история домов Одессы, знаменитые личности, проживавшие в этих домах, факты, которые не являются общеизвестными. Истории про дома, которые рассказывали Ваши родственники, знакомые, соседи.В общем, всё, что может быть интересным.
В связи с тем, что многие дома находятся в аварийном состоянии, их скоро могут заменить новыми жилыми комплексами, предлагаю цеплять фотографию дома и интересную информацию из его истории существования. 

И сразу вопрос: дом на углу Французского бульвара угол Кирпичный переулок, кому он принадлежал? Мнения расходятся и достоверной информации пока не имею.

----------


## Pumik

могу начать, дом на Соборной площади 12,  был соединен подземным ходом со Свято Преображенским Собором, якобы служители смогли вынести по нему кое какие церковные ценности, до момента его уничтожения. Во дворе также проживал один из священиков, служивших в этом соборе.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Дом на углу Французского и Кирпичного - дача Макаренко, причем эта фамилия часто пишется как Макареско или Макареску.

----------


## Pumik

> Дом на углу Французского и Кирпичного - дача Макаренко, причем эта фамилия часто пишется как Макареско или Макареску.


 Спасибо, слышала разные теории. Дом Герцена, дом Берга.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это именно он и название его я привел выше.

----------


## Pumik

> Это именно он и название его я привел выше.


 Да, да, спасибо. Хорошо, что он вовремя обрел статус памятник-архитектуры, даже его современная  пристроечка не попала под снос.
Правда, вопрос, в каком он будет состоянии после окончания близлежащей стройки.

----------


## Рок ёжик

Нынешний Дворец моряков, когда-то - дворец графини Нарышкиной. Расскажите что-то про него.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Дворец моряков: Приморский бульвар 9.

Сначала принадлежал полковнику Шидловскому, затем фаворитке Александра I Нарышкиной-Четвертинской, затем некомеу подрядчику Ворохову, откупщику Абазе и даже великому князю Николаю Николаевичу Старшему.

В связи с семейкой Нарышкиных задам вопрос. За ответ будет +1. Какой одесский топоним дольше всего сохранял имя Нарышкиных?

----------


## mlch

> Дворец моряков: Приморский бульвар 9.
> 
> Сначала принадлежал полковнику Шидловскому, затем фаворитке Александра I Нарышкиной-Четвертинской, затем некомеу подрядчику Ворохову, откупщику Абазе и даже великому князю Николаю Николаевичу Старшему.
> 
> В связи с семейкой Нарышкиных задам вопрос. За ответ будет +1. Какой одесский топоним дольше всего сохранял имя Нарышкиных?


 Нарышкинский спуск?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Безусловно, именно Нарышкинский спуск, он же спуск Маринеско. Помогите с плюсиком.

----------


## Pumik

> Безусловно, именно Нарышкинский спуск, он же спуск Маринеско. Помогите с плюсиком.


 Вы молодцы!!!!
Поставила

----------


## Pumik

> Дворец моряков: Приморский бульвар 9.
> 
> Сначала принадлежал полковнику Шидловскому, затем фаворитке Александра I Нарышкиной-Четвертинской, затем некомеу подрядчику Ворохову, откупщику Абазе и даже великому князю Николаю Николаевичу Старшему.


 Kaiser_Wilhelm_II,поделитесь секретом  :smileflag: , из каких источников Вы черпаете такую детальную информацию? Не в каждой книге такое найдешь, а тем более в инете. 
Могу только добавит общедоступные детали, что архитектором был Ф.Боффо и ,якобы, Приморский бульвар был Николаевским, не в честь императора Николая II, а в память проживавшему там князю Николаю.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Pumik - из самых, что ни есть, открытых источников.

----------


## Pumik

С появлением в Одессе немецкой колонии , центром которой была Лютеранская площадь, в 1821 году был отведен участок для строительства Кирхи. Архитектором опять же стал Ф.Боффо. Это здание много лет простояло, но было разобрано, по причине своей маленькой вместительности. И в 1897 году архитектор Г.К. Шеврембранд возвели нынешнюю кирху Святого Павла (она вмещала  одновременно 2 000 человек). В 1932 году, в связи с началом репрессий, храм закрывают и переделывают под спортзал института связи. 
 Кощюнство советской власти заключалось в том, что во всех бывших храмах на месте алтаря были туалеты, кирха была не исключением.ИМХО

В мае 1976 произошел пожар, который погубил кирху окончательно. В кирхе был орган, на котором играл отец Святослава Рихтера, а так же была огромная библиотека, которая была уничтожена.
  В 1991 за востановление кирхи Святого Павла взялась евангелически-лютеранская община, работы идут. Будем надеяться, что мы сможем посетить кирху в ближайшие годы.

А нынешний институт связи был построен в 1871 году в качестве училища Святого Павла. В котором учились многие известные люди.

----------


## Рок ёжик

*Pumik*, огромное спасибо за кирху.

А где находился дом Волконских?

----------


## Pumik

> *Pumik*, огромное спасибо за кирху.
> 
> А где находился дом Волконских?


 По информации одного сайта:
С.Г.Волконскому, сыну одного из основателей Одессы, генерал-поручика 
Г.Г. Волконского, принадлежал квартал Канатная/ Маразлиевская/ пер Нахимова/ пер Сабанский
"Участок , занимавший площадь более гектара, 
был ему отведен в 1818 году, в следующем — утвержден проект дома, 
а в 1821-м строительство подошло к концу. Но локализовать, где 
именно он находился, весьма затруднительно. В принципе, он лежал 
в интервале нынешних домов №№ 5 — 7 по Канатной улице. Здание 
было не слишком велико, в два этажа и пять окон по фасаду". А дом княгини Волконской числился под № 6 по Канатной 
То есть вероятно, что дома не сохранились...

----------


## mlch

Ну а еще раньше, в сентябре 1794 года генерал-поручиком Григорием Семеновичем (а не Г.Г.  :smileflag:  ) Волконским был получен в пользование участок земли на перекрестке нынешних Ланжероновской и Ришельевской улиц. И в 1795 там уже стоял его дом. Это было первое гражданское строение в Одессе.

----------


## Pumik

> Ну а еще раньше, в сентябре 1794 года генерал-поручиком Григорием Семеновичем (а не Г.Г.  ) Волконским был получен в пользование участок земли на перекрестке нынешних Ланжероновской и Ришельевской улиц. И в 1795 там уже стоял его дом. Это было первое гражданское строение в Одессе.


 а, напротив Оперного театра? что-то слышала, когда вели раскопки возле Оперного, когда там была долго эта троншея,это на этом месте он был, так?

----------


## mlch

> а, напротив Оперного театра? что-то слышала, когда вели раскопки возле Оперного, когда там была долго эта троншея,это на этом месте он был, так?


 Именно.
По словам Губаря - там даже под землей сохранились мраморные ступеньки внутреннего крыльца.
А еще там при раскопках 1995 года были найдены осколки хрустальных кубков разбитых Де-Рибасом, Волконским и Де-Воланом на счастье при закладке фундамента, монета 1794 года и кортик.

----------


## Pumik

> Именно.
> По словам Губаря - там даже под землей сохранились мраморные ступеньки внутреннего крыльца.
> А еще там при раскопках 1995 года были найдены осколки хрустальных кубков разбитых Де-Рибасом, Волконским и Де-Воланом на счастье при закладке фундамента, монета 1794 года и кортик.


 Интересно было бы посмотреть репродукцию, как выглядело это здание. А почему оно не сохранилось?

----------


## Очкарик

А где алтарь был? Не в соборе?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

В соборе. Просто после врыва на его место поставили фонтан. Если помните, там в 80-х было 2 фонтана, большой и поменьше

----------


## Очкарик

Ничего не понимаю.

----------


## Гарисон

> Ничего не понимаю.


 Извините..но помоему тебе два человека пытаються объяснить...,а ты либо прикалываешься или действительно..тяжело понимаешь...
просто бред какой то...)))))))))
До 1936 года Стоял Собор, его взорвали, затем Филатов на месте алтаря установил за свои деньги фонтан.(что бы по святому месту не топтались)
При востановлении Собора фонтан Филатова переместили ниже к Приображенской на место первого в городе фонтана..так доходчиво?

----------


## Очкарик

> Извините..но помоему тебе два человека пытаються объяснить...,а ты либо прикалываешься или действительно..тяжело понимаешь...
> просто бред какой то...)))))))))
> До 1936 года Стоял Собор, его взорвали, затем Филатов на месте алтаря установил за свои деньги фонтан.(что бы по святому месту не топтались)
> При востановлении Собора фонтан Филатова переместили ниже к Приображенской на место первого в городе фонтана..так доходчиво?


 Спасибо, теперь понятно :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

Первая фотография известная, открытие первого водопровода в 1873 году, первый грот-фонтан на Соборке. После взрыва собора на месте алтаря на средства Филатова, был построен фонтан (фото 2) кторорый простоял, до 90 х годов, а когда начинали воссоздание Собора, его разрушили и в 2004 году перестроили на месте, того первого Фонтана-грота (фото 3)
Теперь алтарь на своем месте, а старенький фонтан, ну, на моей памяти вообще не работающий, заменили новым Филатовским фонтаном. Ну если по старшинству и по значимости, то может стоило отреставрировать первый Фонтан, а то получается, что вроде как и Филатовский, но не Филатовский, а место как и первого Фонтана, но не первый ИМХО.

----------


## Гарисон

> Первая фотография известная, открытие первого водопровода в 1873 году, первый грот-фонтан на Соборке. После взрыва собора на месте алтаря на средства Филатова, был построен фонтан (фото 2) кторорый простоял, до 90 х годов, а когда начинали воссоздание Собора, его разрушили и в 2004 году перестроили на месте, того первого Фонтана-грота (фото 3)
> Теперь алтарь на своем месте, а старенький фонтан, ну, на моей памяти вообще не работающий, заменили новым Филатовским фонтаном. Ну если по старшинству и по значимости, то может стоило отреставрировать первый Фонтан, а то получается, что вроде как и Филатовский, но не Филатовский, а место как и первого Фонтана, но не первый ИМХО.


 классные фотки..жаль что новый Филатовский фонтан..убого сделали..и он еле фурычит..

----------


## Pumik

Кстати, все забывала спросить, вот наткнулась еще давно на фото 5 летней давности, ну и недавно прозвучавший вопрос в другой теме:



> Прям не знаю сюда-ли зашел? Адрес даю, фото даю, но вопрос остается что в этой ремонтирумой усадьбе находится? Какая то супер-пупер госконтора, или братки?
>  Французский бульвар 67.


 Так это одно и тоже здание, или нет? 5 лет назад забора нет, но можно и воспроизвести, тем более нынешний забор - копия забора на противоположной стороне. Кто постарше расскажите

----------


## VikZu

Очень похоже... А 1е фото точно Французский бульвар 67?  Почему-то мне кажется, что забор был каменный и 5 и 10 и 30 лет назад.... Правда он был несколько ниже, сыпался от старсти и львиных голов ессественно не было... И мачты с крупноячеистой сеткой (антена? экран?) тоже были раньше... Хотя вполне вероятно я ошибаюсь... Как-то не догадывался сфотографировать это здание раньше, да и редко там бывал в молодые годы. У меня есть еще несколько вопросов по другим зданиям. Вот например дом по Преображенской 11а. Ну тот что на углу с Елисаветинской. По идее он был раньше №13. Но выглядел совсем по другому. Я конечно понимаю, что возможно его перестроили после войны, но почему номер не соответствует? 
Или я чё-то напутал?

----------


## Скрытик

> У меня есть еще несколько вопросов по другим зданиям. Вот например дом по Преображенской 11а. Ну тот что на углу с Елисаветинской. По идее он был раньше №13. Но выглядел совсем по другому. Я конечно понимаю, что возможно его перестроили после войны, но почему номер не соответствует? 
> Или я чё-то напутал?


 На первой фотографии Софиевская угол Торговой, дом Русова. Это никак не преображенская  :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

> Вот например дом по Преображенской 11а. Ну тот что на углу с Елисаветинской. По идее он был раньше №13. Но выглядел совсем по другому. Я конечно понимаю, что возможно его перестроили после войны, но почему номер не соответствует? 
> Или я чё-то напутал?


  Я что-то слышала по-поводу 13 номера на Преображенской. Его там, кажется, изначально не было.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Очень похоже... А 1е фото точно Французский бульвар 67?


 оказывается, не одной мне показалось, что на фото совершенно разные дома.

----------


## капибара

один и тот же,посмотрите по деревьям,просто реконструкция совершенно отличается от оригинала.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

А столб, вроде не новый, куда делся?

----------


## Скрытик

> один и тот же,посмотрите по деревьям,просто реконструкция совершенно отличается от оригинала.


 Да ну о чем Вы говорите?  :smileflag: 
Еще раз - на первом ул. Софиевская (я в 100 метрах ниже  живу  :smileflag: ), на 2м ул.Преображенская - Щепкина. Он не изменился, сейчас поищу фотографии.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Стоп. Капибара, вы кому отвечали? Я имела ввиду Франц.бульвар

----------


## капибара

> Стоп. Капибара, вы кому отвечали? Я имела ввиду Франц.бульвар


  я про бульвар. столб очень даже новый,просто обклеен плакатами.

----------


## Скрытик

> Стоп. Капибара, вы кому отвечали? Я имела ввиду Франц.бульвар


 Это я запутал всех, сорри  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> один и тот же,посмотрите по деревьям,просто реконструкция совершенно отличается от оригинала.


 Молодец, наблюдательная :smileflag:  Сама долго смотрела на старый вариант и не могла понять, где же он был, такооой знакомый и вроде пустыря от него нет, а потом при сравнении нового и старого, именно деревья остались прежними, отличительное с перпендикулярной веткой :smileflag: 
Забор просто скопировали с соседнего,даже припоминаю как его выстраивали, года 4 назад точно, а вот каменный полуразрушенный заборчик был у соседнего строения, на углу Санаторного переулка, которое снесли после пожара, кажется, там до сих пор пустота и развалинки.

----------


## капибара

> Молодец, наблюдательная Сама долго смотрела на старый вариант и не могла понять, где же он был, такооой знакомый и вроде пустыря от него нет, а потом при сравнении нового и старого, именно деревья остались прежними, отличительное с перпендикулярной веткой
> Забор просто скопировали с соседнего,даже припоминаю как его выстраивали, года 4 назад точно, а вот каменный полуразрушенный заборчик был у соседнего строения, на углу Санаторного переулка, которое снесли после пожара, кажется, там до сих пор пустота и развалинки.


  по мимо деревьев еще можно увидеть что  обрамление окон(лепнина и т.д.)  одинаковые :smileflag:

----------


## Гарисон

> Очень похоже... А 1е фото точно Французский бульвар 67?  Почему-то мне кажется, что забор был каменный и 5 и 10 и 30 лет назад.... Правда он был несколько ниже, сыпался от старсти и львиных голов ессественно не было... И мачты с крупноячеистой сеткой (антена? экран?) тоже были раньше... Хотя вполне вероятно я ошибаюсь... Как-то не догадывался сфотографировать это здание раньше, да и редко там бывал в молодые годы. У меня есть еще несколько вопросов по другим зданиям. Вот например дом по Преображенской 11а. Ну тот что на углу с Елисаветинской. По идее он был раньше №13. Но выглядел совсем по другому. Я конечно понимаю, что возможно его перестроили после войны, но почему номер не соответствует? 
> Или я чё-то напутал?


 Действительно оба дома сохранились Один на Приоброженской, другой на Софиевской.. Да похожи,да лепнина...но неужели не видно что один 3 этожный а другой 4 х )))))))))))

----------


## Скрытик

> Действительно оба дома сохранились Один на Приоброженской, другой на Софиевской.. Да похожи,да лепнина...но неужели не видно что один 3 этожный а другой 4 х )))))))))))


 И ты прокололся - они про Французский бульвар говорят!  :smileflag: 
Кстати ПреобрАженской ))

----------


## job2001

Про французский - фото 5 летней давности точно 67, я его там прекрасно таким помню, а вот современный вариант почему то не узнал :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> На первой фотографии Софиевская угол Торговой, дом Русова. Это никак не преображенская


 Вы меня убили... Я бью себя своими ушами по своим щекам... Сегодня выехал на пленэр, дабы убедиться в своем ляпе. Таки да, я перепутал исходники и вывесил не то фото, и написал не то что есть истина. Извиняйте господа форумчане.
Вот этот дом по Преображенской 11. Однако остается вопрос, где дом под №13?

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот этот дом по Преображенской 11. Однако остается вопрос, где дом под №13?


 Опять мимо  :smileflag: 
Это не дом №11, это дом №11а!
Видимо хозяин дома был суеверным и отказался номеровать его №13

----------


## VikZu

> Опять мимо 
> Это не дом №11, это дом №11а!
> Видимо хозяин дома был суеверным и отказался номеровать его №13


 Это по 2GIS он 11а. А в натуре он 11. :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Это по 2GIS он 11а. А в натуре он 11.


 Что-то я тугису доверяю больше чем тем кто таблички вешал. Иначе получается что 13й номер стоял прямо посреди Щепкина  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> Что-то я тугису доверяю больше чем тем кто таблички вешал. Иначе получается что 13й номер стоял прямо посреди Щепкина


 В принципе по 2GIS 11 номер -это четырехэтажный дом ниже, а 11а тот что на углу. А вот кстати где писалось еще об этом :smileflag: .  И в фотогалерее за 19 век этот дом под 13 номером. В общем -темна вода в облацех...

----------


## sas6a

Есть ли у кого то фото фонтана котрый был на месте собора назывался 
"План ГОЭРЛО"там Ленин со Сталиным вместе(по словам очевидцев)

----------


## VikZu

> Кстати, все забывала спросить, вот наткнулась еще давно на фото 5 летней давности, ну и недавно прозвучавший вопрос в другой теме:
> 
> Так это одно и тоже здание, или нет? 5 лет назад забора нет, но можно и воспроизвести, тем более нынешний забор - копия забора на противоположной стороне. Кто постарше расскажите


 Здание то-же, но уже не совсем, переделали - демоны!. Забор, имхо, лет 20 назад вроде был каменный, но наверно ошибаюсь. Кстати сегодняшний забор получше старого, только вот арка над воротами по моему не в тему...

----------


## VikZu

Есть что-то новенькое по дому  на Садовой 21, там где аптека Гаевского? Кто-нибудь знает последние новости? 
В сети нашел только рассуждизмы пана Гурвинека, о том как тяжело найти инвестора и заставить владельца дома делать ремонт. Всё это за июнь этого года.

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Есть ли у кого то фото фонтана котрый был на месте собора назывался 
> "План ГОЭРЛО"там Ленин со Сталиным вместе(по словам очевидцев)


 С Вашего позволения, чуть-чуть Вас поправлю: правильно - ГоЭлРо ("Государственный план по электрификации России").

----------


## mlch

> Есть ли у кого то фото фонтана котрый был на месте собора назывался 
> "План ГОЭРЛО"там Ленин со Сталиным вместе(по словам очевидцев)


 Это был не фонтан, а клумба в виде карты СССР с макетами электростанций. А посредине сидел Сталин. Вот с Лениным или без - с ходу не скажу. Живьем я этот памятник не видел. Но была у меня где-то дома не то старая книга с фотографией этого памятника, не то открытка...
Беда в том, что я не в Одессе сейчас. Проверить не могу. Через месяц попробую вспомнить и вернуться к этому вопросу, если никто другой информации не выложит

----------


## sas6a

Отсканируйте пожалуйста!

----------


## sas6a

Нашёл ответ на свой вопрос "что было на месте 121 школы"-. В доме №1 в конце XIX века было городское девичье училище, затем из камней взорванного собора была построена школа имени Чкалова, где учился подпольщик Яша Гордиенко. А после войны в здании школы разместился лагерь интернированных из фашистских лагерей американцев, англичан, французов и… индусов.

----------


## sas6a

Откопал такую вот инфу про дом по Соборной пл.4
Дом №4 принадлежал Септимию Вернету. Реклама турфирмы ныне практически скрывает инициалы владельца «СВ» на балконной решетке. 


К слову, хозяин дома был скульптором и именно он был автором памятника, воздвигнутого крымским обществом в Александровском парке. После того как господин Вернет нанял кучера Полиевкта, он попал в историю… воздухоплавания и авиации. Полиевкт был старшим братом первого лётчика Михаила Ефимова, и семья Ефимовых, прибыв в Одессу, поселилась у старшего сына на Соборной, лишь затем переехав на Княжескую. Позже, в расположившейся здесь гостинице «Белый лебедь» остановился чешский писатель Святоплук Чех и именно эту третьеразрядную гостиницу он описал в строках о том, что «нищенскую плату горько получать, в нищенскую хату мы плетёмся спать». Кстати, тут же находилось заведение дантиста Я.Фламмера «Больные зубы и полости рта», о котором писал Валентин Катаев в «Разбитой жизни».

----------


## Vaita

> Это был не фонтан, а клумба в виде карты СССР с макетами электростанций. А посредине сидел Сталин. Вот с Лениным или без - с ходу не скажу.


 А мне папа про эту клумбу в детстве рассказывал, только без памятника Сталину, т.к. это уже конец 50-х был

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> После того как господин Вернет нанял кучера Полиевкта, он попал в историю… воздухоплавания и авиации.


 Вернет попал?




> Полиевкт был старшим братом первого лётчика Михаила Ефимова


 Кучер и лётчик - родные братья? Вы шутите?

----------


## sas6a

Авот ещё интересный домик и один из многих его сидельцев отсидевшим в нём срок, был заключенный в ней с 1897 по 1898 годы Лев Давидович Бронштейн, позже оказавшимся Львом Давыдовичем Троцким. 
Кстати, фамилия была позаимствована у вполне существовавшего человека – надзирателя этой же тюрьмы Николая Троцкого. Тогда же, в этих стенах к 20-летнему будущему отцу Красной Армии пришла любовь. Его страстью стала 28-летняя Александра Соколовская из Николаева, сидевшая за терроризм. Мать Троцкого – Анна Бронштейн – пыталась всеми силами помешать молодым и даже написала в губернскую прокуратуру письмо, в котором ходатайствовала расстроить брак. По мнению некоторых историков, свадьба состоялась прямо в тюрьме, но на самом деле засписались молодые противники царизма в Усть-Куте Иркутской губернии, куда были сосланы из Одессы. Там же, работая волостным писарем, Лев еще пока Бронштейн «одолжил» в канцелярии бланк паспорта и стал в память о своем одесском «сатрапе».

----------


## sas6a

Также этот домик знавал и известного бессарабского «экспроприатора», а говоря откровенно – налетчика Григория Котовского. Кстати, в октябре 1916 года он за свои «выступления против угнетателей народа», как говорилось позже, был приговорен к повешению за 12 доказанных тогда еще преступлений. Поговаривают, что от петли его спас никто иной, как командующий армиями Юго-Западного фронта Брусилов, якобы «испугавшийся народного гнева»

В свое время жена славного боевого генерала, немало сделавшего для укрепления военной мощи и славы Российской Империи, известная в Одессе меценатка Надежда Владимировна вспоминала о том, как горничная передала ей письмо со словами: «Там его какой-то мальчишка из тюрьмы принес. Швейцар и дворник его гнали, а я выгуливала собак и взяла его». Уже позже, когда «стало можно», в одном из российских журналов было напечатано это письмо от Котовского супругам Брусиловым. Оказывается, Гришка Кот в этой записке томится «жаждой исправить и загладить содеянное зло» и «ко*ленопреклоненно» умолял: «Заступитесь за меня и спасите мне жизнь».

----------


## sas6a

Кучер и лётчик - родные братья? Вы шутите? [/QUOTE]

Алётчик до этого был слесарем!

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Кстати, фамилия была позаимствована у вполне существовавшего человека – надзирателя этой же тюрьмы Николая Троцкого.


 Дворянина, кстати.




> Алётчик до этого был слесарем!


 Ааа, ну тогда похоже на правду.  :smileflag:

----------


## sas6a

Кстати, "Частные скрипичные курсы П. С. Столярского" в 1910-х годах помещались на Петра Великого, 15, как к тому времени уже именовалась улица Витте. Сюда приходил в детстве И. Бабель, который состоял учеником прославленного маэстро, но потом покинул его, чем навлек на свою голову негодование и упреки родных.

----------


## sas6a

Спасибо за фото

----------


## sas6a

И до войны там была сш нр 58, в которой и учился Яша Гордиенко.[/QUOTE]

Ну а я что до этого написал?

----------


## sas6a

Нашёл фото под ним надпись "русский базар" так где это было?

----------


## sas6a

--------

----------


## mlch

> Нашёл фото под ним надпись "русский базар" так где это было?


 Это, скорее всего, не базар, как таковой, а название лавки или трактира. А определить - где это было - трудновато. У меня тоже есть несколько подобных фотографий с вопросами, на которые наверно уже не найти ответа.

----------


## sas6a

Авот ещё про 2 дома по Соборной пл.
Дом №6 принадлежал г-ну Базили. Перед революцией его арендовал Альбин Пешинский, здесь размещалась «глазная лечебница д-ра Пржибыльского», после революции – 38-й интернат Соцвоса, а после войны – «артель «Червоний фарбівник». 
Стоящий рядом дом №8 был построен когда то для соборного старосты Мунтянова, и здесь останавливался Феликс Дерибас – брат основателя Одессы.

----------


## sas6a

На Петра Великого, 18, была школа К. Д. Казимирова, о которой ныне поется «Кавалеры приглашают дамов, там, где брошка, там перод...».

----------


## sas6a

ОЙ, для молодых-сейчас Дворянская,

----------


## sas6a

По адрессу Л.Толстого(бывшая Гулевая)4 располагалась вторая в мире (после Парижа) и первая в России бактериологическая станция, 10 июля 1886 года было арендовано 13 комнат для станции, которая тогда ещё только дожидалась строительства своего собственного здания. Здесь были проведены первые в Одессе прививки от бешенства, которая тогда звалась просто «гидрофобия».

----------


## sas6a

Может кто то знает какие именно квартиры снимала эта станция,семья моего знакомого живёт в этом доме 4 окна слева от подЪезда на 1 этаже.

----------


## sas6a

Что было на месте 121 школы я уже писал, а вот нашёл что было на месте дома что рядом.Там был дом Алексея Болгарова и в нём Типографско-гравёрное заведение Алоиза Новака.
Может у кого то есть старое фото?

----------


## sas6a

> На Петра Великого, 18, была школа К. Д. Казимирова, о которой ныне поется «Кавалеры приглашают дамов, там, где брошка, там перод...».


 Чучуть не в тему но ОДЕССИТАМ будет приятно
ШКОЛА ТАНЦЕВ СОЛОМОНА ПЛЯРА 

Слова и музыка В. Руденкова

Это школа Соломона Пляра,
Школа бальных танцев, вам говорят.
Две шаги налево, две шаги направо, 
Шаг вперед и два назад.

Кавалеры приглашают дамов,
Там, где брошки, там перод.
Две шаги налево, две шаги направо,
Шаг назад и две вперед.

Дамы, не сморкайтесь в занавески,
Это неприлично, вам говорят!
Это неприлично, негигиенично,
И несимпатично, вам говорят.

Кавалеры, не держите дамов
Ниже тальи, вам говорят!
Это неприлично, негигиенично,
И несимпатично, вам говорят!

Дамы, приглашайте кавалеров,
Там, где галстук, там перод!
Две шаги налево, две шаги направо,
Шаг назад и две вперед.

Фима, Соня, бросьте разговоры,
Что за балаболки, вам говорят!
Две шаги налево, две шаги направо,
Шаг вперед и две назад.

Дамы, дамы, помогите Боре,
Помогите Боре, вам говорят!
Он наделал лужу в коридоре…
Шаг вперед и две назад!

Алик Рабинович, я имею выйти,
Я имею выйти, вам говорят!
Алик Рабинович, вы мне замените,
Шаг вперед и две назад.

Это школа Соломона Пляра,
Школа бальных танцев, вам говорят!
Две шаги налево, две шаги направо, 
Шаг вперед и две назад.

----------


## sas6a

А вот эта инфа ОДЕССИТАМ уже не понравиться:
Парикмахер Соломон Исаакович Шкляр жил на Большой Васильковской, 10, в доме, принадлежавшем Генриху Генриховичу Пфалеру, а стриг и брил на Бибиковском бульваре, 5. Наводя лоск на кавалеров с помощью ножниц и расчески, а также одеколона, который он закупал у своего приятеля Фридриха Пульса на Подоле. Зоркий Соломон обратил внимание, во-первых, на угловатые манеры киевлян среднего сословия, а во-вторых, на то, что у многих из тех, кому уже по возрасту было неловко слоняться по тому же Бибиковскому, просто негде познакомиться с барышней для серьезных взаимоотношений.

И Шкляр открыл школу танцев по тому же адресу, что и жил, на Большой Васильковской, 10!
Но ОДЕССИТЫ в это не поверят НИКОГДА!!!

----------


## Alexandr

> А вот эта инфа ОДЕССИТАМ уже не понравиться:
> Парикмахер Соломон Исаакович Шкляр жил на Большой Васильковской, 10, в доме, принадлежавшем Генриху Генриховичу Пфалеру, а стриг и брил на Бибиковском бульваре, 5. Наводя лоск на кавалеров с помощью ножниц и расчески, а также одеколона, который он закупал у своего приятеля Фридриха Пульса на Подоле. Зоркий Соломон обратил внимание, во-первых, на угловатые манеры киевлян среднего сословия, а во-вторых, на то, что у многих из тех, кому уже по возрасту было неловко слоняться по тому же Бибиковскому, просто негде познакомиться с барышней для серьезных взаимоотношений.
> 
> И Шкляр открыл школу танцев по тому же адресу, что и жил, на Большой Васильковской, 10!
> Но ОДЕССИТЫ в это не поверят НИКОГДА!!!


 Ну так в Киеве может и был Шкляр, мало ли Соломонов то? Но куда деть эту "южную рэчь"?

----------


## sas6a

Продолжу по Соборной пл. Дом 12  принадлежал Кафедральному собору и в начале века ХХ-го жили в нем «кафедральный протиерей Анатолий Тимофеев, священник – Стефан Лобачевский, протодиакон – Алексей Торхов» и другие священники.

----------


## sas6a

Дом 14 принадлежал Вере Порфирьевне Кондратьевой и состоит из двух домостроений. Известен тем что в своё время тут обитал Гришка Кот(Котовский)

----------


## sas6a

Пропустил по Соборной1 и 2 номера-исправляюсь.№1это дом Попудова известного в Одессе торговца зерном истроился как склад зерна с жилыми помещениями.Кстати со стороны собора было место сбора дам лёгкого поведения.Несколько дней тут жила Вера Холодная актриса немого кино. А дом№2 ещё в конце XIX века принадлежал господину де Рокко, а в начале века ХХ, перед революцией, им владела Жозефина де Рокко. В конце позапрошлого века здесь размещалась 2-я прогимназия, а в начале прошлого – «лучшие в Одессе меблированные комнаты», где проживал гласный Думы дворянин Василий Сильвестрович Кандинский и куда к нему приходил его сын, будущий основоположник абстракционизма Василий Кандинский.

----------


## [email protected]

помогите пожалуйста ,может кто то знает что раньше было в полуразрешнной(на сегодняшний день осталась лишь часть) усадьбе на территории межрейсовой базы моряком( вернее сразу за базой).сохранилась часть дома (два этажа) внутри на потолке и стенах золотая лепнина на зеленом фоне.

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> внутри на потолке и стенах золотая лепнина на зеленом фоне.


 Вот бы фото былой красоты посмотреть...

----------


## [email protected]

это второй этаж

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> это второй этаж


 Спасибо.

----------


## sas6a

Откопал,в здании моей родной 47 школы(ул.Л.Толстого 8 )находилася женская гимназия А. Каминской.

----------


## sas6a

Дом на углуТолстого Нежинской был построен в 1894 году архитектором Оттоном, где до революции по разным вопросам можно было обратиться к проживавшему здесь помощнику присяжного поверенного Ф.Я.Гурвицу, однофамильцу нашего мэра.

----------


## sas6a

А в 6 номере жил Бардах Яков Юлиевич - бактериолог, родился в 1857 году, один из первых руководителей бактериологических станций в Одессе, приват-доцент бактериологии в Новороссийском университете. Напечатал: ""Исследование по дифтерии"" (М., 1884); ""Публичные лекции по бактериологии"" (Одесса, 1896).Мне рассказывал знакомый что один из подвалов в этом доме полностью залили бетоном чтобы не было эпидемии или заражения.Опыты проводили на овечках.
Яков Юльевич был основателем одесской Станции скорой медицинской помощи.

----------


## sas6a

В доме №9 до революции была Мариинская женская гимназия. До войны, тогда еще в «школе соцвоса №3» учился разведчик Н.Гефт. Построен в 1869г

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Она щас тоже Мариинская)

----------


## sas6a

Не спорю

----------


## sas6a

А вот интересное фото попалось

----------


## sas6a

Возник вопрос,кто то знает историю дома в котором сейчас загс на среднефонтанской 30б ?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> А вот интересное фото попалось


 Это здание ещё сохранилось? Если да, то где это ваще?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> А вот интересное фото попалось


 Это Куяльник

----------


## mlch

> Это здание ещё сохранилось? Если да, то где это ваще?


 Еще сохранилось, но состояние ужасающее сейчас. Как Кайзер уже сказал - это корпуса Куяльницкого санатория.
А вообще эта фотография - из цикла великолепных одесских фотографий начала 20-го века. 
С моей точки зрения - эта серия лучшая из сохранившихся. Там девять снимков. 
Мы ее обсуждали на форуме примерно год назад. Не помню только - в какой теме.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Может, ссылочку дадите на остальные фото? плиз..

----------


## Скрытик

> Может, ссылочку дадите на остальные фото? плиз..


 Можно здесь http://OdessaStory.info

----------


## mlch

> Можно здесь http://OdessaStory.info


 Скрытик, у тебя же их там еще надо иметь счастье найти!  :smileflag: 
Вот уточненный адрес: http://odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=4&page=2 
На этой странице внизу - 8 фотографий 
А вот девятой, именно той, с которой начался разговор - с видом на Куяльник - что-то не нахожу.

----------


## Скрытик

Завтра будет  :smileflag: 
Кстати, потрясающий по наполнению и ужасный по дизайну  :smileflag:  (одно обилие кнопок внизу страницы вводит в ступор) сайт об истории Одессы:
http://www.palariev.sitecity.ru/

----------


## mlch

> Завтра будет 
> Кстати, потрясающий по наполнению и ужасный по дизайну  (одно обилие кнопок внизу страницы вводит в ступор) сайт об истории Одессы:
> http://www.palariev.sitecity.ru/


 Подтверждаю оба факта.  :smileflag: 
Действительно - очень много интесной информации. Но найти что-то конкретное там бывает не просто.

----------


## Скрытик

Мне принесли архив сайта на флешке, уже оттуда выудил адрес. И на флешке проще читать - отключив графику. Захотелось сделать выборку оттуда, может расширю со временем свой и кроме фото выложу еще и что-то подобное. Вчера перечитывал некоторые вещи - оторваться не мог...

----------


## Pumik

> Подтверждаю оба факта. 
> Действительно - очень много интесной информации. Но найти что-то конкретное там бывает не просто.


 Ой, можно тоже сказать :smileflag:  К тому же некоторые статьи больше похожи на литературные очерки, а хотелось бы побольше исторических фактов ИМХО.

----------


## sas6a

Да, прочитал, ребята собрали много интересного но у нас тема конкретная а на этом сайте этого как раз и не хватает(адрессов домов)

----------


## sas6a

Дом Прокудина Л.Толстого№21. Его в 1875 году построил архитектор И.Жуковский для бывшего владельца Лермонтовского санатория, а 1-й Лермонтовский переулок до революции назывался Прокудинским.

----------


## sas6a

Л.Толстого №16, построенный в 1911 году известным архитектором В.Прохаской, связан с именами И.Бабеля, А Толстого, В.Маяковского. Здесь, в квартире №4. бывали Гамалея и Вериго, Фихтенгольц и Прохаска, здесь принимали «посланца Ленина в Одессе» Вацлава Воровского. Здесь побывала и Вера Инбер.

----------


## sas6a

Л.Толстого №32 с мраморной табличкой «постр.арх.В.Прохаска,1903», где у знакомых – супругов С.Васильева и Т.Дейкархановой в 1910 году останавливался выдающийся актёр В.И.Качалов.

----------


## sas6a

Продолжаю по Л.Толстого- №30, построен в 1912 году архитектором Месмером. В строении ранее располагалось училище Кефер и Ферстер, а до Великой Отечественной войны во дворе было общежитие кооперативного техникума.Сейчас здание 107 школы(Каретный пер.1)А с левой стороны здание построенно в 1899г арх. А.Е.Шейнсом как доходный дом там сейчас Генеральное консульство Грузии

----------


## sas6a

А эти сканы думаю будут интересны многим

----------


## mlch

> А эти сканы думаю будут интересны многим


 Они были бы очень интересны, если бы на них можно было бы что-то разглядеть. :smileflag: 
А так - мелко и нерезко, к сожалению.

----------


## Pumik

> В доме №9 до революции была Мариинская женская гимназия. До войны, тогда еще в «школе соцвоса №3» учился разведчик Н.Гефт. Построен в 1869г


 ...

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть ли у кого то фото фонтана котрый был на месте собора назывался 
> "План ГОЭРЛО"там Ленин со Сталиным вместе(по словам очевидцев)


 К сожалению, не могу пока найти фото. Вот скан ужасного качества из книги Александра Сурилова "Твой гражданин, Одесса". Выкладываю пока за неимением лучшего.
Я это сооружение помню, зрелище для детей было завораживающее. Реки, моря, плотины, водохранилища, вода течет. По тем временам - фантастика. Ленина там, насколько я помню, никогда не было, только Сталин.

----------


## Лысый0

> К сожалению, не могу пока найти фото. Вот скан ужасного качества из книги Александра Сурилова "Твой гражданин, Одесса". Выкладываю пока за неимением лучшего.
> Я это сооружение помню, зрелище для детей было завораживающее. Реки, моря, плотины, водохранилища, вода течет. По тем временам - фантастика. Ленина там, насколько я помню, никогда не было, только Сталин.


 Ленин и Сталин располагались на такой плетеной скамеечке на площадке перед Уточкина в горсаду. Сразу же засомневался :smileflag:  (прогрессируюший склероз) - может Сталин и Горький ?

----------


## sas6a

> К сожалению, не могу пока найти фото. Вот скан ужасного качества из книги Александра Сурилова "Твой гражданин, Одесса". Выкладываю пока за неимением лучшего.
> Я это сооружение помню, зрелище для детей было завораживающее. Реки, моря, плотины, водохранилища, вода течет. По тем временам - фантастика. Ленина там, насколько я помню, никогда не было, только Сталин.


 За фото спасибо но выложили выше другое и ленин там присутствует,наверное позже их расчленили.

----------


## sas6a

Фото удалено уже

----------


## sas6a

http://www.filokartist.net 
Думаю будете благодарны......

----------


## sas6a

http://www.filokartist.net/catalog/showgroup.php?id=12&pg=1
Более точная

----------


## Лысый0

> За фото спасибо но выложили выше другое и ленин там присутствует,наверное позже их расчленили.


 Тогда один - это Ленин, а не Сталин. Этот бассейн строили 1956-57гг. И это был не СССР, а УССР. Бассейн представлял Черное море и там даже плавали рыбки, такие же, как на вокзале (были входные пиронные билеты для провожающих  :smileflag: .
Вход в парк Шевченко был платным, а огорожен рещоткой.

----------


## sas6a

> Они были бы очень интересны, если бы на них можно было бы что-то разглядеть.
> А так - мелко и нерезко, к сожалению.


 Исправляюсь
http://obodesse.at.ua/photo/7-0-92

----------


## sas6a

> Тогда один - это Ленин, а не Сталин. Этот бассейн строили 1956-57гг. И это был не СССР, а УССР. Бассейн представлял Черное море и там даже плавали рыбки, такие же, как на вокзале (были входные пиронные билеты для провожающих .
> Вход в парк Шевченко был платным, а огорожен рещоткой.


 Про "Чёрное море" я в курсе но по моему его так и не довели до конца и мальчишки там гоняли в футбол (зелёный театр) именно на соборке?
п.с.что то я запутался!

----------


## sas6a

По моему от него остался не большой кусочек.Место знаковое для современных автолюбителей(то фура крышу снесет, то авария-пробка вечная)Кто о нём что знает плиз......

----------


## sas6a

Очень занимательный сайт для любителей истории Одессы,есть фото и инфа
http://odessachurches.net.ua/index.htm

----------


## Richard

> По моему от него остался не большой кусочек.Место знаковое для современных автолюбителей(то фура крышу снесет, то авария-пробка вечная)Кто о нём что знает плиз......


 Вообще-то по-моему к мосту это место не имеет никакого отношения.  ЕМНИП это Итальянский б-р угол Мариинской. Фотограф стоит на месте нынешнего Спартака

----------


## mlch

> По моему от него остался не большой кусочек.Место знаковое для современных автолюбителей(то фура крышу снесет, то авария-пробка вечная)Кто о нём что знает плиз......


 А по моему, это не то о чем Вы подумали. 
Это здание - на углу Мариинской и Итальянского бульвара.
А штакетничек на фотографии - это нынешний стадион Спартак ИМХО.
Но за фото - спасибо! 
Не видел раньше такого
***
Ричард, ну мы просто синхронно думаем  :smileflag:

----------


## sas6a

Ввела заблуждение длинная труба слева

----------


## sas6a

Тогда почему есть название "красный крест"? и есть ли фото?

----------


## mlch

> Тогда почему есть название "красный крест"? и есть ли фото?


 Потому что там находилась больница "Красного креста" а не амбулатория, которая на вашей открытке.
Потом эта больница перешла в ведение железной дороги, а после строительства новой железнодорожной больницы на Шклярука на старом месте осталось детская железнодорожная больница, которая там же и сейчас находится. 
Люстдорфская дорога 1

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

А разве "младший брат" Чёрного моря не в Парке Шевченко находился? Я у Губаря читала, что там.

----------


## mlch

> А разве "младший брат" Чёрного моря не в Парке Шевченко находился? Я у Губаря читала, что там.


 И не только у Губаря.
Тут у нас некоторая путаница возникла.
В парке Шевченко, тогда еще Александровском в конце 19-го века решили в познавательных целях сделать макет Черного и Азовского морей. Вырыли яму. Но деньги кончились... Как обычно. Не только нынешние власти этим грешат.  :smileflag: 
Долгое время эта яма жила сама по себе. Была одной из первых одесских футбольных площадок. Ее так и называли - "Черное море" Писали о ней и Катаев и Утесов и многие другие.
В 30-х годах прошлого века нашли этой яме применение и построили в ней "Зеленый театр".

А на Соборной площади в конце сороковых был макет электросистемы СССР. С реками, морями, гидроэлектростанциями. Ну и Черное море там тоже, естественно, присутствовало. Но оно было гораздо меньше и мельче, конечно, чем то, которое когда-то планирвалось в парке Шевченко.

----------


## sas6a

Огромное мерси а то путают!Как на счет фото памятника на Соборке обещали.

----------


## mlch

> Огромное мерси а то путают!Как на счет фото памятника на Соборке обещали.


 Я не в Одессе сейчас! Буду только через месяц. (Работа такая)
Приеду домой - постараюсь найти. 
Насколько я понимаю, все же был Сталин в одиночестве на Соборной площади и Сталин с Лениным - в горсаду. Хотя точно не скажу. И спросить мне дома уже не у кого, к сожалению.

----------


## Pumik

Все забываю, вот повезло этой дачи сохранить свои забор, табличку, строения. Кто же такой был Г.Ф.Реньери?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ой, а де эта?

----------


## ириша Од

красотища......интересно где это??

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это же Обсерваторный переулок!

----------


## Pumik

> ой, а де эта?


 Да, Kaiser_Wilhelm_II прав, это обсерваторный переулок, если прогуляться по нему и по Веры Имбер, то можно увидеть еще порядка пяти расчлененных и с аппендиксами дач, табличка и более не менее приличный вид сохранился у этой.

----------


## Pumik

> Продолжу по Соборной пл. Дом 12  принадлежал Кафедральному собору и в начале века ХХ-го жили в нем «кафедральный протиерей Анатолий Тимофеев, священник – Стефан Лобачевский, протодиакон – Алексей Торхов» и другие священники.


 Это как раз более точная информация на буквально второй пост в теме :smileflag: 



> могу начать, дом на Соборной площади 12,  был соединен подземным ходом со Свято Преображенским Собором, якобы служители смогли вынести по нему кое какие церковные ценности, до момента его уничтожения. Во дворе также проживал один из священиков, служивших в этом соборе.


 Так вот, прабабушка моей одноклассницы попала в этот дом в раннем возрасте прислугой, после уничтожения Собора и ареста его служащих она осталась проживать в этом доме, в части одной из квартир. Вот она то и рассказывала нам малявкам про этот ход, но вот не могу вспомнить из какого подвала он вел. Жаль старушка умерла, ее правнучка не очень интересовалась этим всем

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Жаль, ато можно было бы порыскать, это ж так интересно

----------


## Jorjic

> Ленин и Сталин располагались на такой плетеной скамеечке на площадке перед Уточкина в горсаду. Сразу же засомневался (прогрессируюший склероз) - может Сталин и Горький ?


 Нет, именно Ленин и Сталин. Так что со склерозом все в порядке. Я тоже хотел в прошлом посте упомянуть эту скульптуру.

----------


## Jorjic

> А разве "младший брат" Чёрного моря не в Парке Шевченко находился? Я у Губаря читала, что там.


 Некое подобие Черного моря было сооружено в Лунном парке. Пару лет там даже были какие-то плавсредства (точно не помню какие). Остатки сооружения есть до сих пор.

----------


## Pumik

> По адрессу Л.Толстого(бывшая Гулевая)4 располагалась вторая в мире (после Парижа) и первая в России бактериологическая станция, 10 июля 1886 года было арендовано 13 комнат для станции, которая тогда ещё только дожидалась строительства своего собственного здания. Здесь были проведены первые в Одессе прививки от бешенства, которая тогда звалась просто «гидрофобия».


 Константин Васильев "Врачи, Больницы, Аптеки старой Одессы" с.169.
Бактериологическая станция начала свою деятельность 11 июня 1886 года (по старому стилю). Станция находилась в заведовании И.И.Мечникова, помошниками были Н.Ф.Гамалея и Я.Ю.Бардах.
Первоначально станция располагалась в собственном доме доктора Гамалеи (Кнатная 14, дом разрушен во время ВОВ). С 1886-1888 год станция находилась в наемном доме на Л.Толстого 4.
Затем бакстанция переехала в дом ремесленного общества по улице Ямская 82.
В 1894 году было закончено возведение здания бактериологической лаборатории (Пастера 2), на строительство которого было пожертвовано 35 тыс. рублей Григорием Маразли

----------


## Eva-Lotta

Улица Черноморская когда-то одной своей стороной обвалилась в море, и  домов там нет, кроме одного фундамента. (Примерно напротив музея Паустовского). Интересно - дома нет, а фундамент остался. Кто-нибудь знает что-нибудь об этом?

----------


## sas6a

Не много здесь
http://www.palariev.sitecity.ru/ltext_0412012029.phtml?p_ident=ltext_0412012029.p_0202230516

----------


## Eva-Lotta

Спасибо, почитаем...  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

Вчра посетил дом Руссова на Садовой 21. По сравнению с последним осмотром полгода назад бомжей на чердаке нет. Перекрытия последнего этажа (чердачные балки) разрушаются всё больше. Ходить по чердаку уже опасно. Дыры в потолке растут. Неужели так и обрушится постепенно красавец?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Очень, очень странно, почему его не реставрируют

----------


## sas6a

Тарпан выкупил почти все квартиры но не дом, а дом собственость города.Поэтому городу выгоднее чтобы дом рухнул, дать метры гдето на поскоте потом востановить и продать по рыночным ценам.

----------


## VikZu

> Тарпан выкупил почти все квартиры но не дом, а дом собственость города.Поэтому городу выгоднее чтобы дом рухнул, дать метры гдето на поскоте потом востановить и продать по рыночным ценам.


 Проблемы не только в том, что фактически совместные собственники (город и Тарпан) реально не могут ( и не хотят) договариваться об совместном ремонте. Там традиционно для Одессы плохой фундамент.
Если бы лет 20 назад не поменяли кровлю, в ходе полукапитального ремонта, то сейчас уже реально разъехались-бы углы. 

Я вот смотрю на башни, которые понавтыкали по всему побережью, и думаю, что будет с ними лет через20? А через 50?
Представьте себе эти ветшаюшие монстры...

----------


## sas6a

На счёт фундамента не спорю но хороший пример Большая Московская с укреплёнными стенами так что востановить можно, денег жалко!

----------


## VikZu

Вот кстати крыши Одессы, вид с тыла крыши дома на Садовой 21.

----------


## VikZu

> На счёт фундамента не спорю но хороший пример Большая Московская с укреплёнными стенами так что востановить можно, денег жалко!


 Вот-вот. Еще летом Гурвинек жаловлся, что денег на ремонт этого дома нет, а Тарпан зажался и молчит как Зоя...

----------


## sas6a

Про беседку не знал-спасибо.  В неё вход с квартиры или как? Она была там изначально или её построили попозже?

----------


## VikZu

> Про беседку не знал-спасибо.  В неё вход с квартиры или как? Она была там изначально или её построили попозже?


 Я был на крыше рядом с беседкой. Лезть в беседку с крыши не рискнул. Вид на крыши сзади снимал высунувшись по пояс из окна чердака. А с крыши просто присмотрелся и наметил точки съемки на будущее. С парадной в беседку не попасть, наверно вход где-то в квартире.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Очень интересный снимок, побольше бы таких видов на то, что обычно не заметить

----------


## sas6a

КТО владеет этой экскюзивностью пригласите? Напитки на выбор до 500гр в соовокупности! Закуски за вами !Добавлю  от себя сигары по договарённости

----------


## sas6a

Простите за оффтоп,а где же ЗНАТОКИ? И повторю свой вопрос по  Среднефонтаской 30б где ЗАГС--ребята вы можете помочь!Интерссно......

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Мне тоже интересно, но я тоже не знаю

----------


## sas6a

Губарь пока тоже не знает!

----------


## sas6a

Про Преображенскую 21 там где бесседка нашёл только это-Житловий будинок 1834 арх. Г.І.Торічеллі. КТО больше? Все выграют в итоге!

----------


## Pumik

"Язык до Киева доведет" :smileflag: 
Приходите и спрашиваете, хоть один человек работающий там что-то должен знать.Просто моменты когда там бываешь, уж очень душевные, что все забываешь Мне туда через пару месяцев, так что могу спросить :smileflag:  Но, кстати в одном из кабинетов (регистрации детей) стоит тааакое старинное зеркало в дубовой раме во весь рост, что явно оно там не с мебельного магазина.

----------


## sas6a

За совет спасибо но на мой взгляд надо спрашивать не у работающих, а у старожилов если они там есть.
Не знал что там ЗАГС(2ГИС)или так называется ювил. маг.

----------


## Pumik

> За совет спасибо но на мой взгляд надо спрашивать не у работающих, а у старожилов если они там есть.
> Не знал что там ЗАГС(2ГИС)или так называется ювил. маг.


 Какие ж старожилы :smileflag: , самый настоящий РАГС приморского района, причем его даже недавно покрасили, а внутри побелка и полы деревянные  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

У меня там в позапрошлом году кумовья  регистрировались. Внутри-таки похож на жилой дом (по планировке)

----------


## VikZu

Крыши в оригинале для Joric. 
Беседка на крыше дома по Преображенской 23, а снималось с Чердака на Садовой 21. Сам бы хотел туда попасть...

Исправляюсь:- Беседка на Пастера 64. Смотрите ниже.

----------


## sas6a

> Крыши в оригинале для Joric. 
> Беседка на крыше дома по Преображенской 23, а снималось с Чердака на Садовой 21. Сам бы хотел туда попасть...


 Думаю вы ошибаетесь это дом на углу Пастера(Херсонской)64 и Преображенской21 двойной номер. Дело в том что дом Руссова(откуда вы и снимали) имеет примерно ту же высоту что и дом Либмана (Преображенская23) и если бы это был 23 номер  то мы бы увидели беседку и небо а видим беседка внизу там два этажа.То биш это на углу Пастера и Преображенской!

----------


## sas6a

Кстати беседка на против почти что со вторым ГАМБРИНУСОМ(Если учесть что он сейчас третий по адрессу)А где был первый? Скорее всего кто раньше встанет того и тапки.... Ждёмс.....

----------


## VikZu

> Думаю вы ошибаетесь это дом на углу Пастера(Херсонской)64 и Преображенской21 двойной номер. Дело в том что дом Руссова(откуда вы и снимали) имеет примерно ту же высоту что и дом Либмана (Преображенская23) и если бы это был 23 номер  то мы бы увидели беседку и небо а видим беседка внизу там два этажа.То биш это на углу Пастера и Преображенской!


 Таки-ДА!
Пардонте, исправляюсь, Вот она беседка на Пастера 64

А это в качестве бонуса за дотошность панорама от Пассажа до собора.

----------


## sas6a

Просматривая с утра книгу Губаря увидел гравюру Соборной пл и на ней дом Одесской гауптвахты(на месте дома Либмана) а вот за ним интересующий нас дом с беседкой и на ней просматривается беседка.Значит была изначально

----------


## VikZu

> Просматривая с утра книгу Губаря увидел гравюру Соборной пл и на ней дом Одесской гауптвахты(на месте дома Либмана) а вот за ним интересующий нас дом с беседкой и на ней просматривается беседка.Значит была изначально


 Где-то выложена эта гравюра? А книга Губаря эт что?

----------


## Jorjic

> Просматривая с утра книгу Губаря увидел гравюру Соборной пл и на ней дом Одесской гауптвахты(на месте дома Либмана) а вот за ним интересующий нас дом с беседкой и на ней просматривается беседка.Значит была изначально


 Я эту беседку помню столько же примерно, сколько себя. А это очень много. Хотя в детстве по крышам лазили достаточно, но на той крыше, к сожалению, не бывал.
2 *VikZu*. Не доводилось ли Вам бывать на крыше дома по Преображенской 18? Оттуда должен быть очень интересный вид в сторону моря. Там очень своеобразные дворы.

----------


## mlch

> Где-то выложена эта гравюра? А книга Губаря эт что?


 Я так понимаю, имется в виду гравюра Вахренова из цикла 1870-1873 годов.  Она есть у Скрытика на сайте.
Книга Губаря называется "Старые дома и другие памятные места Одессы" вышла года три назад. Действительно, там есть эта гравюра и очень много интересных фактов. Найдите, почитайте - не пожалеете.

----------


## VikZu

> Я эту беседку помню столько же примерно, сколько себя. А это очень много. Хотя в детстве по крышам лазили достаточно, но на той крыше, к сожалению, не бывал.
> 2 *VikZu*. *Не доводилось ли Вам бывать на крыше дома по Преображенской 18?* Оттуда должен быть очень интересный вид в сторону моря. Там очень своеобразные дворы.


 Надо попробовать...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

У  Губаря вообще всё интересно. Купила прошлым летом книжку "101 вопрос об Одессе", так даже пошла с фотиком на экскурсию по ул. Жуковского, так интересно!

----------


## Pumik

Смотрите какой необычный для наших домов стиль,похож на викторианский, это строение сразу бросается в глаза.
Доходный дом Ганелина построен в 1890 году архитектором Маврикием Германовичем Рейнгерцом. Так же его творения: Садовая 18, дом почтово телеграфных чиновников Подбельского 29, , участие в возведении главпочтампа.
Только одна пожилая женщина во дворе смогла сказать, что тут был заезжий двор и пекарня. Остальные "старожилы" в преклонном возрасте сказали, мы родились после революции, и вообще помогите продать нашу комуну...

----------


## Pumik

> Улица Черноморская когда-то одной своей стороной обвалилась в море, и  домов там нет, кроме одного фундамента. (Примерно напротив музея Паустовского).


 Попала мне книга Валерия Нетребского "И столетья Одессу окружают огнем", где затесался очерк "Оползневая рапсодия". Оползень на Черноморской улице произошел в мае 1918 года, вот какие снимки перепечатаны в книге, так же в тексте упоминаются первоначальные оползни 1821 года на даче Антонио Рицци на малофонтанской дороге (Французский бульвар), 1824 года в карантине, 1826 год в саду Неопалитанского консула Рибаса (12 Фонтана), оползни 1839 г, 1845 гг, оползень 1855 года на Полицейском хуторе. 1861 год крупный оползень на даче Ланжерон.
Относительно интересовавшей меня дачи Исаковича (территория института Филатова), так там тоже был оползень, присыпавший пляж Дельфин и дачников. И конечно же оползень 1958 на Фонтане.

----------


## Eva-Lotta

*Pumik*, большое спасибо за интересные сведения и за фото! 
На первом фото очень красивый по архитектуре дом - такой изящный...  :smileflag: 

Я вот думаю: может, был дом, обвалилось прямо перед ним и, поскольку пользоваться им было опасно, его снесли так, что только фундамент и остался?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Фонтанская 8/8

----------


## Pumik

> *Pumik*, большое спасибо за интересные сведения и за фото! 
> На первом фото очень красивый по архитектуре дом - такой изящный... 
> 
> Я вот думаю: может, был дом, обвалилось прямо перед ним и, поскольку пользоваться им было опасно, его снесли так, что только фундамент и остался?


 Вот как раз про первое фото и попытаюсь узнать непосредственно у продолжателей рода этой известной фамилии :smileflag:  если получится то конечно же расскажу.

----------


## Richard

> Фонтанская 8/2


 только 8/8  :smileflag:  Очень жаль что налепили эти страшные пластиковые балконы

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Вот как раз про первое фото и попытаюсь узнать непосредственно у продолжателей рода этой известной фамилии если получится то конечно же расскажу.


 Да, было бы очень интересно!  :smileflag:  Ещё бы и фото этого дома покрупнее и почётче, чтобы рассмотреть красоту... но, наверное, вряд ли такое фото есть...

----------


## AmyLee

Дамы и господа, снова прошу вашей помощи: что было раньше на месте яхт-клуба по адресу Отрада, 17?
(карта 1888 года говорит что там находились земли Томазини (?))

----------


## mlch

> Дамы и господа, снова прошу вашей помощи: что было раньше на месте яхт-клуба по адресу Отрада, 17?
> (карта 1888 года говорит что там находились земли Томазини (?))


 На карте 1894 года участок ниже обрыва от Мукачевского переулка и до участка Сан-Донато (нынешняя киностудия) принадлежит Халаиджи-Огло. Есть там и маленький квадратик городской земли, но он левее. Под нынешней улицей Адмирала Азарова.

----------


## Antique

> Дамы и господа, снова прошу вашей помощи: что было раньше на месте яхт-клуба по адресу Отрада, 17?
> (карта 1888 года говорит что там находились земли Томазини (?))


 А как вам вариант про море, разбивающее свои волны об высокий обрыв?

----------


## AmyLee

*mlch* спасибо
*Antique* достойный вариант, но меня интересует период времени поближе к сегодняшнему времени :smileflag: 

В диссертации о яхт-клубах говорится что: "акватории яхт-клубов на момент строительства не предназначались для хранения и обслуживания яхт. Их строительство было обусловлено необходимостью создания временного укрытия в штормовую погоду технического флота, используемого для строительства берегоукрепительных гидротехнических сооружений побережья Одессы."

судя по отсутствию информации больше ничего примечательного на этом месте не было

----------


## mlch

> *mlch* спасибо
> *Antique* достойный вариант, но меня интересует период времени поближе к сегодняшнему времени
> 
> В диссертации о яхт-клубах говорится что: "акватории яхт-клубов на момент строительства не предназначались для хранения и обслуживания яхт. Их строительство было обусловлено необходимостью создания временного укрытия в штормовую погоду технического флота, используемого для строительства берегоукрепительных гидротехнических сооружений побережья Одессы."
> 
> судя по отсутствию информации больше ничего примечательного на этом месте не было


 Есть у меня подозрение, что эта цитата о Киваловском яхт-клубе "Посейдон" на восьмой фонтана.  Он, действительно, обустроен на месте технической базы противооползневого управления.
А яхт-клуб в Отраде существовал значительно раньше. По крайней мере, в 70-х это уже был яхт-клуб.
Думаю, что и до того - тоже.

----------


## OdGen

Кто-то знает, где находится этот двор?

----------


## Скрытик

Это не знаменитый дом на Спиридоновской с башенками?

----------


## OdGen

Я к сожалению, не был во дворе на Спиридоновской (дом Сигала), но тоже на него думаю. Это кадр из "Ликвидации", а на днях начали рекламировать выставку художников на Пушкинской, 32 - в рекламе действие также происходит в этом дворе.

----------


## Скрытик

Тогда это точно этот двор.

----------


## Antique

Другого такого дома и двора во всей Одессе нет  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Это безусловно двор дома Сигала на Спиридоновской, 8. Я там бываю довольно часто с прогулками и готов подтвердить - это именно он.

----------


## OdGen

Всем спасибо!

----------


## Пушкин

Ребята подскажите историю одноэтажного дома (сейчас он частично двухэтажный) на Бунина, между №2 и №4????

----------


## OdGen

> Ребята подскажите историю одноэтажного дома (сейчас он частично двухэтажный) на Бунина, между №2 и №4????


  Дорогой Пушкин! Чтобы выяснить историю этого, и любого другого дома, важно определить, какой у него был номер до революции!
Например, по списку домовладельцев 1910-х годов в этом квартале числятся ТРИ строения:
Ул. Кондратенко (так нызывалась тогда Бунина), от Канатной до Карантинной:
№2  - Переяславцевы Иван и Александра
4 - Ганзен Вильгельм Львович
6 – Станчук Ам. Ан.

----------


## Serho

> Бодаревские - это довольно состоятельная одесская семья, в разные годы, начиная с первой половины 19 века, владевшая недвижимостью в Одессе. Интересно узнать, из какого источника Вы располагаете сведениями о том, что у Бодаревских на 16 ст. Большого Фонтана была дача.


 Есть свдения в воспоминания В.П. Третьяковой, есть на  дореволюционных картах Одессы,  есть небольшие фрагменты встречаются на кртинах Н.К. Бодаревского, в справочниках Вся Одесса

----------


## krust

Как можно объяснить путаницу с нумерацией дома Трапани, что на Карантинной(Ю.Олеши) и Греческой. Если не ошибаюсь, согласно справочникам "Вся Одесса" этот дом всегда принадлежал именно Карантинной улице за №8, что соответствует современной нумерации. 
А так же интересно, что за строение находилось по чётной стороне Греческой, сразу за домом Трапани на склоне балки?

----------


## OdGen

> Есть свдения в воспоминания В.П. Третьяковой, есть на  дореволюционных картах Одессы,  есть небольшие фрагменты встречаются на кртинах Н.К. Бодаревского, в справочниках Вся Одесса


 Спасибо! Я нашел упоминание о даче Н. К. Бодаревского. Она упоминается в справочниках "Вся Одесса" в конце 19 - начале 20 века недалеко от дачи Петрококино, Васютинского, Алексеева и других (это район 16 ст. Фонтана - нынешние санаторий им. Горького ближе к Узкому переулку). Позднее фамилия Бодаревского не встречается, следовательно дачу он продал. Если у Вас есть изображения картин с видами дачи, было бы интересно посмотреть.

----------


## OdGen

> Как можно объяснить путаницу с нумерацией дома Трапани, что на Карантинной(Ю.Олеши) и Греческой. Если не ошибаюсь, согласно справочникам "Вся Одесса" этот дом всегда принадлежал именно Карантинной улице за №8, что соответствует современной нумерации.


 Нет никакой путаницы, просто количество домов в квартале и их нумерация в разные годы была разной:


*1875 г.*
№6 – Значко-Яворского, угол Карантинной
№8 – Илькевича , угол Польской

*1884 г.*
№6 – Значко-Яворского, угол Карантинной
№8 – Де-Сан-Лоренца, угол Польской

*1899 г. (тоже на 1902-1903)*
4а – П. Прейсман, угол Карантинной
6 – Люлькимахер – Левашовский спуск
8 – Католическое общество
10 Карафо-Де-Сан-Лренцо угол Польского спуска и Польской

*1904 г. и последующие*
№6 – Трапани, угол Карантинной
№8 – М. Панченко, угол Левашовского спуска
№10 –Карафо-де-Сан-Лоренцо-, угол Польского спуска

*1910-е*
№6 – Ал. Ал. Трапани, угол Карантинной
№8 – М.Ф. Панченко
№10 – Де-Сан-Лоренцо-Карафо, угол Польсколо спуска




> А так же интересно, что за строение находилось по чётной стороне Греческой, сразу за домом Трапани на склоне балки?


 Получается, что в 1910-е годы здесь находился дом Михаила Федоровича Панченко - по ул. Греческой, №8, угол Левашовского спуска (ныне Деволановский), №9

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Подскажите, что находилось в здании, по улице Черноморского казачества 163.
В советские времена, там висела мемориальная доска связанная с Марком Кропивницким. Дословно, что там было написано, я не помню, но что то типа - на сцене этого здания...
У нынешних постояльцев (центр переподготовки) я узнал, что когда то в этом здании обитал церковный хор. Скорее всего, это здание относилось к Крестовоздвиженской церкви. Кстати, если посмотреть на него в Google, то видно, что здание имеет форму креста.

----------


## krust

> *1910-е*
> №6 – Ал. Ал. Трапани, угол Карантинной
> №8 – М.Ф. Панченко
> №10 – Де-Сан-Лоренцо-Карафо, угол Польсколо спуска


  Это я так понимаю список домовладельцев за 1910 год именно по Греческой. Почему же тогда в справочнике В.И.Фельдберга "Вся Одесса" за 1900год дом А.А.Трапани числится под №8 именно по Карантинной улице? Или участок имел двойную нумерацию?

----------


## Serho

разыскиваю двор, который на этих фотографиях они сделаны в Одессе в 1907году[ATTACH=CONFIG]1885501[/ATTACH

----------


## Лысый0

> Есть у меня подозрение, что эта цитата о Киваловском яхт-клубе "Посейдон" на восьмой фонтана.  Он, действительно, обустроен на месте технической базы противооползневого управления.
> А яхт-клуб в Отраде существовал значительно раньше. По крайней мере, в 70-х это уже был яхт-клуб.
> Думаю, что и до того - тоже.


 Чуть-чуть подправлю  :smileflag: ). Северная часть принадлежала Вышке, а южная ПСО-2 где и ютились 2 водолазных бота Противооползневого. В 70 году ( по склеротичной памяти) ПСО-2 переехало на 9 ст Б.Ф. Там был один из самых больших ЕСТЕСТВЕННЫХ пляжей Одессы - сейчас это кивалов. А в Отраде остался яхт клуб

----------


## OdGen

> Это я так понимаю список домовладельцев за 1910 год именно по Греческой. Почему же тогда в справочнике В.И.Фельдберга "Вся Одесса" за 1900год дом А.А.Трапани числится под №8 именно по Карантинной улице? Или участок имел двойную нумерацию?


 Все угловые дома в справочниках "Вся Одесса" показаны по двойной нумерации. Например, в 1910-х годах дом Трапани значится как №6 по Греческой и №8 по Карантинной. Что интересно, в списке жителей Одессы из того же справочника они сами (то есть, Трапани) давали свой адрес двояко:
Трапани Александр Александрович, Греческая, 6 (владелец этого дома)
Трапани Владимир Александрович, Карантинная, 8

----------


## Пушкин

> Дорогой Пушкин! Чтобы выяснить историю этого, и любого другого дома, важно определить, какой у него был номер до революции!
> Например, по списку домовладельцев 1910-х годов в этом квартале числятся ТРИ строения:
> Ул. Кондратенко (так нызывалась тогда Бунина), от Канатной до Карантинной:
> №2  - Переяславцевы Иван и Александра
> 4 - Ганзен Вильгельм Львович
> 6 – Станчук Ам. Ан.


  Дорогой OdGen! Как видно из представленных снимков, на квартале улицы Бунина (бывшей Кондратенко) от Канатной до Юрия Олеши  (бывшая Карантинная) по четной стороне находятся не три, а четыре дома, причем дом №4 примечателен разностью этажности, но дело не в этом, меня всё таки интересует здание между №2 и №4 - оно похоже на здание по Жуковского 45 - которое считается одним из первых сохранившихся одесских построек. :smileflag:  Возможно я не прав? Отсюда и интерес... 
С уважением, А.С. :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

И все же, по справочникам их именно три  :smileflag: .

*1875 год*
В квартале 3 дома – 
№2 – Корнели, уг. Канатной улицы
№4 – Вейнберга
№6 – барона Стуарта, уг. Карантинной

*1884 год*
В квартале 3 дома – 
№2 – Коронелли, уг. Канатной улицы
№4 – Вейнберга
№6 – Гавриленки, уг. Карантинной

*1899 год*
В квартале 3 дома – 
№2 – Переяславцев, уг. Канатной улицы
№4 – В. Ганзен
№6 – Р. Лубович, уг. Карантинной

Единственный вариант, искать в архиве по фонду строительного комитета дела по этим домам, в надежде что в них будет план застройки.

----------


## Antique

> на квартале улицы Бунина (бывшей Кондратенко) от Канатной до Юрия Олеши  (бывшая Карантинная) по четной стороне находятся не три, а четыре дома


 Я вообще пять вижу:
Канатная 18
Бунина 2
Бунина 4
Два дома по Бунина 6





> причем дом №4 примечателен разностью этажности


 Где? Вроде нормально всё с этажами.

----------


## Пушкин

Огромное спасибо, как видно, владельцы менялись каждые 10 лет, а возможно и чаще - жизнь бурлила.)))

----------


## Пушкин

> Где? Вроде нормально всё с этажами.


   А я всё таки прав - присмотритесь (Говоря по одесски - возьмите глаза в руки))) Часть над подъездом трёхэтажная, а слева двух. 
Здание по Канатной же стоит несколько  в глубине...

----------


## Antique

Всё таки я думаю, что это два разных дома, но с одинаковым декором (на космического снимке создается ощущение пристройки), но может быть верна ваша версия. По дубльгису левый дом почему-то пометили как №6 вместе с угловым.

----------


## OdGen

Владельцы могли и чаще меняться. Но не все можно зафиксировать. Ясно одно - даже с помощью справочников мы не сможем найти ответ на Ваш вопрос. Только серьезно поработать в библиотеке и в архиве.

----------


## VicTur

> Как можно объяснить путаницу с нумерацией дома Трапани, что на Карантинной(Ю.Олеши) и Греческой. Если не ошибаюсь, согласно справочникам "Вся Одесса" этот дом всегда принадлежал именно Карантинной улице за №8, что соответствует современной нумерации. 
> А так же интересно, что за строение находилось по чётной стороне Греческой, сразу за домом Трапани на склоне балки?


 Подскажите, пожалуйста, из какого источника предпоследняя репродукция (там, где изображён дом Трапани и указано по-русски и по-французски, что он расположен под четвёртым номером).

----------


## Antique

> Здание по Канатной же стоит несколько  в глубине...


 Если маленькое двухэтажное здание на втором снимке - канатная 2, то здание справа это Канатная 18?

----------


## mr-2

Уважаемые постояльцы нашего роздела!! Насколько я понимаю и исходя из логики постройки города,попробую утверждать что,*номер дома как минимум должен совподать с его парадным входом!!!!*По сему намерен утверждат, что номер дома 6 по ул.Бунинане существует. А появление его на карте 2gis ,неподтвержденными другими источниками его существования, считать ошибкой.

----------


## krust

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, из какого источника предпоследняя репродукция (там, где изображён дом Трапани и указано по-русски и по-французски, что он расположен под четвёртым номером).


 Это открытка (открытое письмо) издана в типографии А. Хакаловского в Одессе до почтовой реформы, т.е. до 1904г.

----------


## Black_Shef

> Уважаемые постояльцы нашего роздела!! Насколько я понимаю и исходя из логики постройки города,попробую утверждать что,*номер дома как минимум должен совподать с его парадным входом!!!!*По сему намерен утверждат, что номер дома 6 по ул.Бунинане существует. А появление его на карте 2gis ,неподтвержденными другими источниками его существования, считать ошибкой.


 Мягко говоря, не совсем корректное утверждение. Дом может располагаться на нескольких кварталах (перпендикулярных друг другу) иметь несколько равнозначных парадных, но при этом юридический номер дома будет один.

----------


## OdGen

> Уважаемые постояльцы нашего роздела!! Насколько я понимаю и исходя из логики постройки города,попробую утверждать что,*номер дома как минимум должен совподать с его парадным входом!!!!*По сему намерен утверждат, что номер дома 6 по ул.Бунинане существует. А появление его на карте 2gis ,неподтвержденными другими источниками его существования, считать ошибкой.


 А вот и нет! И примеров тому множество. Например, городской голова Одессы Григорий Григорьевич Маразли всю жизнь прожил в доме на углу Пушкинской и Дерибасовской (ныне медучилище). Парадный вход с Пушкинской, а номер дома всегда указывался как Дерибасовская, 8.

----------


## OdGen

В 1959 г. была издана открытка, подписанная как "Одесса. Пионерский лагерь на Большом Фонтане". 

Возможно, кто-то знает, где этот лагерь находится или находился?

----------


## Pumik

> В 1959 г. была издана открытка, подписанная как "Одесса. Пионерский лагерь на Большом Фонтане". 
> 
> Возможно, кто-то знает, где этот лагерь находится или находился?


  лагерей на Фонтане было предостаточно, тут довольно таки большая территория,может лагерь на Даче Ковалевского, где был Храм Константина и Елены, и на Елочной\Костанди "Сказка"

----------


## OdGen

В том то и дело, что их было немало.

----------


## Black_Shef

> В 1959 г. была издана открытка, подписанная как "Одесса. Пионерский лагерь на Большом Фонтане". 
> 
> Возможно, кто-то знает, где этот лагерь находится или находился?


 Это лагерь был на 11 станции Фонтана. Название не помню.

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо! А примерную дислокацию вспомнить сможете?

----------


## Pumik

> Это лагерь был на 11 станции Фонтана. Название не помню.


 тот где памятник Ленина стоял? то был санаторий

----------


## victor.odessa

> Спасибо! А примерную дислокацию вспомнить сможете?


 На 11 станции Б.Ф. были "Юный романтик" и "Дружба" (Ванный переулок,6). А также рядом "Солнышко" (12-13 ст БФ) и по моему "Юный Гагаринец" на 10 ст БФ ( там сейчас бар Кенгуру).

----------


## OdGen

спасибо!

----------


## OdGen

завтра в 10-00 в Одесском филиале фонда Греческой культуры (Красный переулок, 18-20) открываются *4-е Маразлиевские чтения* и конференция. Она будет проходить несколько дней, будет много докладов. Кому интересно, приходите.

----------


## OdGen

Кто-нибудь знает, где это находится?

----------


## Sergey_L

место знакомое, но не могу вспомнить. Вот только нашел у Никитенко побольше фасада.

----------


## Trs

Каретный переулок, вроде №20, строил Попов.
?

----------


## OdGen

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Пушкин

А вот так этот дом выглядит внутри - дом-колодец :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Каретный переулок, вроде №20, строил Попов.
> ?


  Нет. Это 17-й  номер по Каретному.



> Вложение 1932740Вложение 1932733Вложение 1932737Вложение 1932739Вложение 1932742 А вот так этот дом выглядит внутри - дом-колодец


 Классные снимки.
Можно на Одессастори разместить?

----------


## OdGen

спасибо! пойду в Каретный на выходные. Он у меня полностью не пройден.

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет. Это 17-й  номер по Каретному.
> 
> Классные снимки.
> Можно на Одессастори разместить?


  Конечно можно,  кстати у меня множество снимков одесских двориков...

----------


## Скрытик

> Конечно можно,  кстати у меня множество снимков одесских двориков...


  Может доступ открыть?  :smileflag:

----------


## _liberty_

> А вот так этот дом выглядит внутри - дом-колодец


  это дом у которого адрес ул.Польская и Польский спуск?
когда заходишь с Польской попадаешь на второй этаж сразу?

----------


## Trs

Ничего подобного. Это всё тот же дом в Каретном. Дом на Польской совершенно другой, похож разве что компоновкой, да и то немного.

----------


## Пушкин

> это дом у которого адрес ул.Польская и Польский спуск?
> когда заходишь с Польской попадаешь на второй этаж сразу?


  Вот дом на Польской, а это совсем другой дом, Trs прав:

----------


## OdGen

В честь годовщины моего пребывания на форуме выкладываю книгу *Александра Михайловича Де-Рибаса "Старая Одесса. Исторические очерки и воспоминания"*. Она была издана в 1913 г. и с тех пор несколько раз переиздавалась. Возможно, это первое переиздание - Батуми (!), 1990 год, литературный редактор Е.М. Голубовский. Предполагаю, что большинство из постояльцев или гостей данной темы ее читали и даже имеют в своих библиотеках. Но возможно, кому-то она и пригодится. Много картинок  :smileflag: .

Название: Де-Рибас Старая Одесса.zip
Размер: 281.31 Мб
Доступен до: 2010-12-10 15:20:25
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/20474948

Всем удачи!

----------


## Antique

А что находилось в здании по адресу Черноморского Казачества 117? Это серое здание, похожее на клуб, с двумя статуями рабочих, мужчины и женщины.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А что находилось в здании по адресу Черноморского Казачества 117? Это серое здание, похожее на клуб, с двумя статуями рабочих, мужчины и женщины.


 Клуб завода сопротивлений.

----------


## PolinaV

> Я к сожалению, не был во дворе на Спиридоновской (дом Сигала), но тоже на него думаю. Это кадр из "Ликвидации", а на днях начали рекламировать выставку художников на Пушкинской, 32 - в рекламе действие также происходит в этом дворе.


  Добрый Вечер, хотела бы узнать, чем занимался этот Сигал? Меня интересовали чугунные лестницы - со штампом - завод Жорно.Одесса,завод Сигала.Одесса. Весь отдел Одессики искал информацию, чтобы помочь мне, но так мы ничего и не нашли... Лестницы есть, а у поминания заводов нет...

----------


## OdGen

Добрый день!
Владельцем этого по Спиридоновской, 8, и других одесских домов и дач был богатый еврейский коммерсант Ушер Мошкович Сигал, владелец завода по производству кирпича (Балтская дорога, 37), занимавшийся также посудной и ламповой торговлей.
Другие владельцы заводов среди Сигалов мне неизвестны.

----------


## OdGen

очередной объект для опознания - одесский балкон.

всем спасибо заранее.

----------


## Пушкин

> очередной объект для опознания - одесский балкон.
> 
> всем спасибо заранее.


  Это Еврейская 21

----------


## OdGen

спасибо, дорогой А.С. !!!  :smileflag:

----------


## PolinaV

спасибо.)) у меня где-то есть фото лестницы со штампом Сигала - найду - покажу.))

----------


## OdGen

да не за что. Узнаю больше, свяжусь с Вами. Я штампами на лестницах тоже интересуюсь  :smileflag: .

----------


## OdGen

просьба опознать, кто знает. Фотографии Сергея Гевелюка.






Третье фото подписано автором "Тренажер Икара"  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> просьба опознать, кто знает. Фотографии Сергея Гевелюка.


 Это переход между первым и вторым двором по Александровскому проспекту 4.

----------


## Trs

Вид из второго двора

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо!

----------


## mama68

позже из этого лагеря сделали дом отдыха. и назывался он "Энергетик" между 11-12 Б.Фонтана по улице Костанди.

----------


## mama68

Добрый вечер. Скажите, вот на 16 фонтана (ближе к морю), есть санаторий "Одесса", бывший санаторий" Летчики ", там есть старинное здание, в котором проживали семьи военнослужащих.Кто-то знает, кто построил это здание и кому оно принадлежало?

----------


## Antique

> Добрый вечер. Скажите, вот на 16 фонтана (ближе к морю), есть санаторий "Одесса", бывший санаторий" Летчики ", там есть старинное здание, в котором проживали семьи военнослужащих.Кто-то знает, кто построил это здание и кому оно принадлежало?


 Можно фото? Вообще на 16-й санаторий МЧС "одесский".

"Одесса" на Малом Фонтане находится.

----------


## SaMoVar

Поддерживаю . Санаторий "Одесский" для МЧСников. Здания интересные - всё думаю туда наведаться.

----------


## Trs

В санатории регулярно проходили всеукраинские школьные чемпионаты по спортивному Что? Где? Когда? и в процессе я немного разведал территорию. Там, помимо многоэтажного корпуса, есть пристроенная столовая-клуб, несколько одноэтажных лечебных корпусов (с годом постройки затрудняюсь, некоторые - коробки, некоторые - 1950-х годов, похоже) и старый корпус 1950-х годов постройки (перестроен в жилой дом для работников(?)).
__________________________________________________  ____________

И снова о Ближних Мельницах.
У Пилявского по Косовской, 2 указан некий "Клуб завода Январского Восстания, 1930, Л. М. Чернигов". Ничего похожего там не замечал в те разы, когда пробирался на территорию. Разве что _цех_ этого года постройки (ук. на фасаде) - по другой стороне улицы и отделённый ж/д.
В свою очередь, на улице Шота Руставели, 23 возвышается вполне конструктивистское здание поликлиники и столовой этого же завода (с 2005(?) - х/з "Диполос"). Я подозреваю, что до столовой и поликлиники именно в этом здании размещался клуб, а у Пилявского очередная опечатка. 

Вовремя снятое (до поломки ф/а) здание прилагаю.


Идеи?

----------


## OdGen

> Добрый вечер. Скажите, вот на 16 фонтана (ближе к морю), есть санаторий "Одесса", бывший санаторий" Летчики ", там есть старинное здание, в котором проживали семьи военнослужащих.Кто-то знает, кто построил это здание и кому оно принадлежало?


  Вы имеете в виду это здание?


С большой долей вероятности, этот участок принадлежал крупному одесскому домовладельцу Дмитрию Ивановичу Диалегмено, которому в 1910-х годах принадледало около десятка домов в центре города. Сам он проживал в Барятинском (ныне - Нахимова) переулке, 8. В доме Диалегмено на Пастера, 44 жил Бунин.
Участок Диалегмено накартах 1910-х годов очень большой, один из крупнейших в этой местности, в отличие от небольших "наделов" его соседей. С меньшей долей вероятности, это здание стоит на участке ближайших соседей Диалегмено, например, Очеповской.

Кому нужны фото из санатория МЧС, обращайтесь, Сообщайте в личные е-мейлы.

----------


## mama68

добрый день.Да, я о этом здании спрашивала.А кому до 1910 года,это здание принадлежало?

----------


## OdGen

Кому принадлежали ДОМА г. Одессы, с большой долей вероятности можно определить даже по справочникам. Что касается ДАЧ Одессы - расположенных на Большом, Малом, Среднем Фонтанах и других окрестностях, определить очень сложно. Подробных карт с именами владельцев крайне мало, дислокацию участков по сравнению с нынешними улицами и переулками определить тоже сложно. 
Поэтому, с большой долей вероятности, но не стопроцентно, можно сказать, что с начала 20 века и как минимум до 1914 года это был участок участок Диалегмено. Значит, и дача его же. Подробнее Вам вряд ли кто-то скажет.

----------


## mama68

Большое спасибо! А еще можно узнать у Вас, где можно найти всю информацию о этом человеке?

----------


## OdGen

ВСЮ информацию о любом человеке НИКОГДА и НИГДЕ нельзя найти. Жизни не хватит. Но за определенное количество времени, работая в архивах и библиотеках можно собрать ОПРЕДЕЛЕННУЮ информацию о человеке. Больше шансов найти о нем сведения можно, если человек был домовладельцем, занимал какой-то пост и был дворянином. Значит, где-то отложились его метрические записи, формулярные списки (нечто вроде трудовой биографии), упоминание в различных справочниках, одесских газетах и иллюстрированных приложениях к ним.

Что касается данного конкретного поиска, то нужно окончательно убедиться (с вероятностью более 90 %), что дом построен на участке Диалегмено. И дальше "работать" непосредственно по Диалегмено, а не по Очаповским, например.

Вот примерчик реконструкции биографии человека и истории одесской дачи, с ссылками на первоисточники
http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_40/alm_40_80-106.pdf
и так по каждому или почти по каждому можно. Было бы желание и возможности.

----------


## Antique

> добрый день.Да, я о этом здании спрашивала.А кому до 1910 года,это здание принадлежало?


 Какой десятый? Это сталинка! До революции на Большом Фонтане были сады, в которых утопали одноэтажные и двухэтажные дачки.

----------


## Xwomen

Добрый день! Очень внимательно перечитала всю тему и практически не дыша. Как же мало я знала и знаю о своём родном и любимом городе. Теперь, благодаря вам, знаю чуточку больше
Прочитала так же, что сведений о дачах на Большом Фонтане крайне мало. Но всё же попытаюсь у вас спросить. 
На 11-й станции раньше был дом отдыха "Маяк", а сразу за ним (вглубь от моря) находился дачный трест, где на лето давали путёвки ветеранам и участникам ВОВ.
На территории этого дачного треста находились два красивейших каменных дома, про которые я слышала в детстве от старожилов, что в них находилась дача какого-то графа и одним из жителей одного из этих графских домов когда-то был Куприн.
Помогите, пожалуйста, установить владельцев этих домов и проверить информацию о проживании Куприна.
Очень хочется узнать на территории чьей усадьбы прошло моё детство
Заранее всем спаибо

----------


## Antique

> На территории этого дачного треста находились два красивейших каменных дома.
> Заранее всем спаибо


 А сейчас они существуют? Не понятно, где они могли бы находиться.

----------


## OdGen

> Добрый день! Очень внимательно перечитала всю тему и практически не дыша. Как же мало я знала и знаю о своём родном и любимом городе. Теперь, благодаря вам, знаю чуточку больше
> Прочитала так же, что сведений о дачах на Большом Фонтане крайне мало. Но всё же попытаюсь у вас спросить. 
> На 11-й станции раньше был дом отдыха "Маяк", а сразу за ним (вглубь от моря) находился дачный трест, где на лето давали путёвки ветеранам и участникам ВОВ.
> На территории этого дачного треста находились два красивейших каменных дома, про которые я слышала в детстве от старожилов, что в них находилась дача какого-то графа и одним из жителей одного из этих графских домов когда-то был Куприн.
> Помогите, пожалуйста, установить владельцев этих домов и проверить информацию о проживании Куприна.
> Очень хочется узнать на территории чьей усадьбы прошло моё детство
> Заранее всем спаибо


 Добрый день! Пока что можно утверждать, что Куприн действительно жил на Большом Фонтане.

*Александр Иванович Куприн - 1969 г.*
_22-го августа 1909 г. Куприн поселился в Одессе, на Большом Фонтане. Интервью местному корреспонденту появилось в газете.
_

*Олег Николаевич Михайлов. Куприн* (роман 1997), Стр. 177
_Любили в Одессе и Куприна. По его приезде один из пылких поклонников писателя, еврей-маклер, бесплатно предоставил в его распоряжение дачу на Большом Фонтане. Это был огромный дом со множеством комнат и светелкой наверху, где КУприн устроил кабинет._

*Ксения Александровна Куприна. Куприн-мой отец.* 1979 г. Стр. 40.
_Куприн пишет Батюшкову 21 сентября 1909 г.: "... Живем на даче на Б. Фонтане. Огромный дом, со светелкой для меня наверху, много комнат ..."_

----------


## Xwomen

*Antique*, к большому сожалению, эти дома уничтожены. Один из них разобрали ещё в середине 90-х годов и построили на этом месте коттеджный посёлок, а второй дом, который вроде бы охраняло государство подожгли и потом снесли уже в 2000-х.
Красивейший парк на этой территории уничтожили тоже ещё в 90-х. Я помню как выкорчёвывали старый клён, который в обхвате был не менее 4м, так его не могли выкорчевать недели 2 даже с помощью техники. Старый клён им долго не поддавался Я могу часами рассказывать о том, что находилось на этой территории. К сожалению, собственный фотоаппарат у меня появился довольно поздно и это всё живёт только в моей памяти
*OdGen* , спасибо большое

----------


## Antique

> *Antique*, к большому сожалению, эти дома уничтожены. Один из них разобрали ещё в середине 90-х годов и построили на этом месте коттеджный посёлок, а второй дом, который вроде бы охраняло государство подожгли и потом снесли уже в 2000-х.
> Красивейший парк на этой территории уничтожили тоже ещё в 90-х. Я помню как выкорчёвывали старый клён, который в обхвате был не менее 4м, так его не могли выкорчевать недели 2 даже с помощью техники. Старый клён им долго не поддавался Я могу часами рассказывать о том, что находилось на этой территории. К сожалению, собственный фотоаппарат у меня появился довольно поздно и это всё живёт только в моей памяти


 Досадно. За чертой старого города архитектуру не берегут, я раньше думал, что от 7-й станции до 16-й вообще ничего не осталось, так как  всё застроено коттеджами без намёка на старинную архитектуру, хотя на дореволюционной карте вся землица имеет хозяев.

----------


## mlch

> Досадно. За чертой старого города архитектуру не берегут, я раньше думал, что от 7-й станции до 16-й вообще ничего не осталось, так как  всё застроено коттеджами без намёка на старинную архитектуру, хотя на дореволюционной карте вся землица имеет хозяев.


 Можно подумать, что в пределах старого города берегут архитектуру.

----------


## OdGen

> *Antique*, к большому сожалению, эти дома уничтожены. Один из них разобрали ещё в середине 90-х годов и построили на этом месте коттеджный посёлок, а второй дом, который вроде бы охраняло государство подожгли и потом снесли уже в 2000-х.
> Красивейший парк на этой территории уничтожили тоже ещё в 90-х. Я помню как выкорчёвывали старый клён, который в обхвате был не менее 4м, так его не могли выкорчевать недели 2 даже с помощью техники. Старый клён им долго не поддавался Я могу часами рассказывать о том, что находилось на этой территории. К сожалению, собственный фотоаппарат у меня появился довольно поздно и это всё живёт только в моей памяти
> *OdGen* , спасибо большое


 К сожалению, я вчера не дозвонился известному краеведу и писателю Татьяне Донцовой. Она этой осенью читала доклад в Доме ученых, посвященный Среднему Фонтану (понятия Средний и Большой Фонтан применительно к нынешним 9-11 станциям весьма расплывчаты), а кажется, упоминала там и Куприна. 
Я помню, как выглядели места, о которых Вы пишите в 1980-е годы, и как они превратились в то, что мы видим сейчас ...
А вот Вы соберитесь, настройте себя, и напишите, что Вы помните о этой части Большого Фонтана. Возможно, когда-то найдем фото и таким образом, сможем сохранить память о этих местах. Я собираю материалы о Большом Фонтане, есть уникальные фото и архивные сведения, но их крайне мало. А иначе пройдет еще пару лет (может десятилетий), и все забудется.

----------


## OdGen

> Досадно. За чертой старого города архитектуру не берегут, я раньше думал, что от 7-й станции до 16-й вообще ничего не осталось, так как  всё застроено коттеджами без намёка на старинную архитектуру, хотя на дореволюционной карте вся землица имеет хозяев.


 А вот оказывается, что некоторые дореволюционные хозяева и после 1920 г. вплоть до 1930-х годов, проживали на своих дачах на Фонтанах, правда были уплотнены.
Сейчас "упллотняют" последнее, отбирая земли у санаториев и быстренько их застраивая.

----------


## OdGen

> Можно подумать, что в пределах старого города берегут архитектуру.


 Особенно на Дерибасовской и Садовой, ГГГ  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Можно подумать, что в пределах старого города берегут архитектуру.


  Ну если сравнивать по площадям то Старый город ещё держиться. 

Был недавно в районе котеджного посёлка общества "Самопомощь". Существующие здания очень ветхие, их не ремонтировали с дореволюционного времени наверное. Многие перестроены, причём очень некрасиво. Внутреннее убранство в плачевном состоянии, в этом плане сравнимо с домом Либмана. Ну и главное - фото Люфтваффе, на нём видно ,что посёлок был внушительных размеров и располагался по обе стороны улицы Черняховского. Большую часть особняков снесли при постройке ЮрАкадемии, валютного банка, райадминистрации, училища, многоэтажек. Та пара десятков особняков, которая сохранилась - это жалкие остатки от былого колличества. Причём они не охраняются ничем, хотя можно было ещё в советское время включить в памятники архитектуры.

----------


## Xwomen

> К сожалению, я вчера не дозвонился известному краеведу и писателю Татьяне Донцовой. Она этой осенью читала доклад в Доме ученых, посвященный Среднему Фонтану (понятия Средний и Большой Фонтан применительно к нынешним 9-11 станциям весьма расплывчаты), а кажется, упоминала там и Куприна. 
> Я помню, как выглядели места, о которых Вы пишите в 1980-е годы, и как они превратились в то, что мы видим сейчас ...
> А вот Вы соберитесь, настройте себя, и напишите, что Вы помните о этой части Большого Фонтана. Возможно, когда-то найдем фото и таким образом, сможем сохранить память о этих местах. Я собираю материалы о Большом Фонтане, есть уникальные фото и архивные сведения, но их крайне мало. А иначе пройдет еще пару лет (может десятилетий), и все забудется.


  Я бы с радостью рассказала кому-нибудь то, что помню и план местности по памяти могу нарисовать. У меня самой с записью текста на бумаге, боюсь, ничего не получится. Не имею такого опыта.

----------


## OdGen

Я готов записать. Мое место дислокации - Большой Фонтан, недалеко от тех мест. Также я нашел информацию, что Куприн останавливался в Одессе на даче писателя А. Федорова, и в другой приезд снимал дачу вместе с присяжным поверенным Богомольцем - на даче Ковалевского, бывал на 16-й Фонтана, где познакомился с Уточкиным. 11-я станция пока не фигурирует.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ещё бы найти дачу, где Костанди жил. Это где-то рядом с монастырской стеной.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Подскажите, что это за дом, и относился ли он каким-то макаром к храму? (Фото сделано из окна палаты больницы на Екатерининской-угол Троицкой)

----------


## Пушкин

> Подскажите, что это за дом, и относился ли он каким-то макаром к храму? (Фото сделано из окна палаты больницы на Екатерининской-угол Троицкой)


  Этот домик одно время был моргом и скорее всего всё время относился к больнице, там перед ним въезд во внутренний двор.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Спаибо! А как долго?  и вот ещё вопрос--само здание больницы было для неё изначально предназначено или носило какую-то другую функцию? Мне просто тамошний врач сказала, что это вроде общежитие было до больницы...

----------


## Antique

> Спаибо! А как долго?  и вот ещё вопрос--само здание больницы было для неё изначально предназначено или носило какую-то другую функцию? Мне просто тамошний врач сказала, что это вроде общежитие было до больницы...


 Это мужское греческое училище, построенное на средства Родоканаки, рядом находиться женское училище, тоже греческое и связанное с Родоканаки. В нём кажется расположена станция Юнных техников.

----------


## Preyer

Если у кого-нибудь есть старые фотографии жилмассива Таирова и 16-й Станции (участок между санаторием им. Горького и Амбулаторным переулком), буду за них очень признателен.

----------


## Antique

> Если у кого-нибудь есть старые фотографии жилмассива Таирова и 16-й Станции (участок между санаторием им. Горького и Амбулаторным переулком), буду за них очень признателен.


 16-я станция фонтана находится далеко за границами жилмассива.

----------


## Preyer

> 16-я станция фонтана находится далеко за границами жилмассива.


 Жилмассива Таирова *И* 16-й Станции

----------


## Antique

> продолжил разбираться с вопросом по поводу интересного комплекса зданий по ул. Пироговской, 13, угол Мариинской
> 
> 
> Кстати, увидел ли кто-то фото этого дома на фотографиях Никитенко? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Сегодня снова решил взглянуть на комплекс зданий на Пироговской, 13, от одного из жителей, который был весьма любезен рассказать следующее:
здания построены между 1903-м и 1905-м годами. Хозяин комплекса был немец, он планировал застроить эту сторону Прироговской подобными особняками, но после революционных событий 1905-го года охладел к проекту, продал участок и выехал из Одессы. В качестве архитектора житель дома назвал автора "Шахского дворца" (фамилию не смог вспомнить). Но Гонсиоровский до 1903-го года не дожил, умер в 1890-х, и возможно что просто кто-то провёл аналогию между этим изданиями архитектуры романтизма.

Ещё житель сообщил, что правый от ворот особняк был подарен примадонне оперного театра своим любовником (кажется городским головой, но я не запомнил точно), но прима почти не жила в нём.

Вот такая информация... жаль, что я не спросил о её источниках, но мне не могли уделить больше времени.

----------


## Pumik

> здания построены между 1903-м и 1905-м годами. Хозяин комплекса был немец, он планировал застроить эту сторону Прироговской подобными особняками, но после революционных событий 1905-го года охладел к проекту, продал участок и выехал из Одессы.


  фамилию немца, хоть примерно, сейчас читаю "Одесские немцы" 1803-1920, может быть этот немец встретится.

----------


## VicTur

> Какие то коммунистические взгляды у вас - это уже проходили, а вы говорите что в жизни всё меняется...


 Коммунисты во многом были правы.

----------


## VicTur

> продолжил разбираться с вопросом по поводу интересного комплекса зданий по ул. Пироговской, 13, угол Мариинской
> 
> 
> Кстати, увидел ли кто-то фото этого дома на фотографиях Никитенко?


 Пироговская, 13, на фотографиях Никитенко:

http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/pic/0014a2tb
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/pic/00190k63

----------


## Antique

> фамилию немца, хоть примерно, сейчас читаю "Одесские немцы" 1803-1920, может быть этот немец встретится.


 У некого Раухвагера был участок неподалёку, а непосредственно рядом с комплексом на Пироговской 13 построен дом Раухвагера в Пироговском переулке в 1912-м году (если верить списку памятников). Это может свидетельствовать о том, что Раухвагер скупал окрестные земли, так как по карте эта земля принадлежит другому владельцу. Но если рассматривать версию о Раухвагере, то получается, что и в 12-м году он ещё был в Одессе.




> http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/pic/00190k63


 Калитка(и) исчезла(и), и рамы на первом этаже, в левом от ворот здании, совсем другие (упрощённые деревянные) Правый флигель имеет более лучший вид.

VicTur, в "Брамах Одеси" нету этой калитки? Кстати в глубине двора сохранилась одна похожая, но другой ширины. 

Современный вид на левый флигель. Ракурс схожий с фотографией Никитенко

----------


## Pumik

> У некого Раухвагера был участок неподалёку, а непосредственно рядом с комплексом на Пироговской 13 построен дом Раухвагера в Пироговском переулке в 1912-м году (если верить списку памятников). Это может свидетельствовать о том, что Раухвагер скупал окрестные земли, так как по карте эта земля принадлежит другому владельцу. Но если рассматривать версию о Раухвагере, то получается, что и в 12-м году он ещё был в Одессе.


 братья Раухвергер Г и М (Rauchwerger), купцы, торговля металлом и металлоизделиями, садовыми инструментами, магазин железных инструментов "Братья Раухвергер" , собственный дом Базарная 66.

а вот и цитата из книги "на собственной дачи, близ Куликова поля, основал свой питомник баварский подданный Георг Веркиейстер. К 1884 г в нем было 3 оранжереи и 3 теплицы, в которых высаживались букетные, тепличные и оранжерейные растения" (нынешняя территория стадиона СКА). Об этом садоводстве  упоминает В.Катаев в своем романе "Разбитаяжизнь или волшебный рог Оберона": "За луковицами гиацинтов и Тюльпанов, а также за рассадой и семенами цветов тетя ходила в садоводство Веркмейстера.
Иногда ранней весной меня внезапно одолевало чувство, трудно определимое словами, -нечто вроде жажды принять участие в таинственном явлении произрастания семян, в превращении мертвого зерна в живое зеленое растение.
Это чувство охватывало все мое существо, овладевало всеми моими помыслами и желаниями. Тогда, раздобыв гривенник, я отправлялся  садоводство Веркмейсткра на Пироговской улице, против массивного белого здания штаба Одессского военного округа...
Кучи хорошо унавоженного, перепревшего и просеяного сквозь сито чернозема голубовато дымились на солнце; в небольшую кадку текла из крана вода, кое где валялись дорогие плоские лейки, а так же совки синей вороненой стали, купленные несомненно, в магазине железных инструментов ... "Братья Раухвергер",-верный признак того, что садоводство Веркмейстера было поставлено на широкую ногу."

----------


## VicTur

> Калитка(и) исчезла(и), и рамы на первом этаже, в левом от ворот здании, совсем другие (упрощённые деревянные) Правый флигель имеет более лучший вид.
> 
> VicTur, в "Брамах Одеси" нету этой калитки? Кстати в глубине двора сохранилась одна похожая, но другой ширины.


 В «Брамах Одеси» есть эта калитка и ворота, находившиеся рядом:



(Правда, у меня ощущение, что реконструкция щита над воротами — это фантазия художника.)

Эти же ворота видны в фильмах «У них есть Родина», «Волны Чёрного моря» и «Возвращение скрипки»:



О калитке в глубине двора мы не знали. Спасибо за сведения. Туда вход свободный?

----------


## Antique

> О калитке в глубине двора мы не знали. Спасибо за сведения. Туда вход свободный?


 В последнее время ворота раскрыты настежь. Почему - загадка.




> В «Брамах Одеси» есть эта калитка и ворота, находившиеся рядом:


 Спасибо, я их просто не узнал. Думал, что нынешние створки оригинальные.




> братья Раухвергер Г и М (Rauchwerger), купцы, торговля металлом и металлоизделиями, садовыми инструментами, магазин железных инструментов "Братья Раухвергер" , собственный дом Базарная 66.
> а вот и цитата из книги "


 Спасибо, теперь понятно, что было на месте стадиона. Жалко, что о зданиях не слова.

----------


## OdGen

В книге Нетребского и Шерстобитова "Аура Одесских переулков" есть глава про Пироговский переулок, и некоторая информация об этом комплексе зданий. Местные жители, как правило, рассказывают легенды, хотя и очень милые.

----------


## Antique

> В книге Нетребского и Шерстобитова "Аура Одесских переулков" есть глава про Пироговский переулок, и некоторая информация об этом комплексе зданий. Местные жители, как правило, рассказывают легенды, хотя и очень милые.


 Спасибо, никак до книги не доходили руки, а Пироговская улица в там названа по другому.
В данном случае информация частично совпадает. В качестве ахитектора тоже упоминается Ф.В. Гонсиоровский и владельцем правого от ворот здания указана женщина. На счёт архитектора всё же остаётся неясность. Он не дожил до начала века и никак не мог потроить такие здания в 19-м веке. Но в справочнике Пилявского значится ещё один архитектор однофамилец - Эмилий Петрович Гонсиоровский, который до 1901-го занимался частной практикой в Одессе (о годах жизни и смерти ничего не известно). С какой то долей вероятности можно предположить, что это был он.

----------


## OdGen

Поиск продолжается!

----------


## Trs

Вот, кстати, о Нетребском. Мой преподаватель истории весьма долго собиралась мне принести некую книгу, написанную В. Н. о Мельницах (Ближних (и Дальних?)), но в силу личных обстоятельств не смогла её найти. В списках книг, изданных "Оптимумом" не нашёл. Что это вообще за издание?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот, кстати, о Нетребском. Мой преподаватель истории весьма долго собиралась мне принести некую книгу, написанную В. Н. о Мельницах (Ближних (и Дальних?)), но в силу личных обстоятельств не смогла её найти. В списках книг, изданных "Оптимумом" не нашёл. Что это вообще за издание?


 Такой книги я не встречал. Была статья в газете Юг "Дальние мельницы", возможно была и "Ближние мельницы".

----------


## Trs

Благодарю.

----------


## Antique

Ещё у Клуба Одесситов была статья "Мои Ближние Мельницы", вроде декабрьский номер.

----------


## Trs

Спасибо, известна-с, благодаря уважаемому *victor.odessa*.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

а есть какие-нибудь данные по дому 73 на Малой Арнаутской? А то вырос в этом доме, а ничего о нем не знаю. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Antique

> а есть какие-нибудь данные по дому 73 на Малой Арнаутской? А то вырос в этом доме, а ничего о нем не знаю. Заранее благодарен.


  Так как здание является памятником архитектуры, то в списке памятников местного значения есть следующая запись:
Будинок прибутковий Калузерович, архітектор Альберт Едуардович Шейнс, 1893 р. Охоронний номер: 474-Од

В справочнике Валентина Пилявского уточняется первая буква имени владельца: М. Калузерович

----------


## OdGen

Не все так просто! 
Уважаемого *дядю Колю(лысого)* интересует дом с современной нумерацией №73 на Малой Арнаутской. То есть, второй дом от угла Екатерининской.  
На сегодняшний день часть домов по интересующей нас стороне данного квартале утрачена, что всегда усложняет идентификацию дореволюционной постройки. 
Количество домов в квартале со второй половины XIX века до 1910-х годов менялось – сначала их было четыре, потом – три. Ниже – список владельцев по годам. Выводы делайте сами. Замечу, что «Калузеровича» нет, есть Калужерович.

На *1884 г.* по Малой Арнаутской, в квартале от Ришельевской до Екатерининской – 4 дома:
№69- Боски, угол Ришельевской
71- Зака
73- Михалаки
75 – Ландесамана, угол Екатерининской

*1899 г.*
№69- Боски Л., угол Ришельевской
71- Калужерович 
73- Петитманженъ
75 – Ландесаман Г., угол Екатерининской

*1902-1903*
№69- Боски Л., угол Ришельевской
71- Калужерович И. (инициал «И» нечетко)
73- он же
75 – Ландесаман Г., угол Екатерининской

*1904-1905*
№71 - Боски Л.
№73 – Губаржевская Е.
75 – Ландесаман Г., угол Екатерининской

(в начале 1900-х годов произошла смена нумерации домов в городе)

*1906*
№71 - Боски Л.
№73 – Губаржевская Е.
75 – Ландесаман Г., угол Екатерининской


*1910-е годы*. (назвалась ул. Суворовская)

№71 - Боски Людвиг Абрам.
№73 – Губаржевская Елена Михайл.
75 – Ландесаман Иосиф Григорьевич, угол Екатерининской

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Огромное спасибо! Правда немного запутали. Первый раз слышу , что дом является памятником архитектуры - таблички на нем нет.Число домов на квартале в моем детстве ( я 1967 г.р.) было 4 - угловой одноэтажный на углу Ришельевской (без номера), 71-й двухэтажный (снесенный лет 5-7 назад), 73-й (трехэтажный) и угловой (тоже трехэтажный) - имевший только парадную на М.Арнаутскую.Сам дом имеет номерацию по Екатерининской. Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## victor.odessa

Одесса, Январь 24 (Новый Регион, Дмитрий Булава) – В здании Одесской городской инфекционной больницы, памятника архитектуры 19 века, надстроят два этажа. Об этом сообщил в ходе пресс-конференции начальник управления здравоохранения Одесской облгосадминистрации Михаила Бортко.

По его словам, на реконструкцию Одесской городской больницы правительство выделило 800 миллионов гривен.

Кроме того, медик отметил, что в ходе реконструкции на здании будет надстроено два этажа.

«Инфекционная больница реконструируется и будет нарощено 2 этажа»,– отметил Михаил Бортко.

Как сообщал ранее «Новый Регион», реконструкцией больницы будет заниматься компания «ИНКОР», принадлежащая Руслану Тарпану. В ходе реконструкции Одесской городской инфекционной больницы часть зданий будет снесена и построена заново по первоначальному проекту.
В свою очередь, главный врач Одесской городской инфекционной больницы Светлана Лаврюкова заявила, что больница – памятник архитектуры национального значения, поэтому она будет воссоздана в первозданном виде.
«Циркульный корпус больницы построен в начале 19 века французским архитектором Тома де Томоном, его строили как госпиталь для военно-морских офицеров на 30 коек, а сейчас здесь 480 коек, поэтому реконструкция необходима и она пройдет в соответствии с законодательством о памятниках архитектуры», – заверила Лаврюкова.

Отметим, что реконструкция Одесской городской инфекционной больницы длится уже около 10 лет, с тех пор большая часть памятника архитектуры разрушилась.

Компания «ИНКОР», которой руководит Руслан Тарпан, фигурирует в ряде скандалов, которые связаны с реконструкцией одесского памятника архитектуры – Дома Руссова.
29 октября 2009 года он был уничтожен огнем. В результате пожара часть фасада разрушена.
© 2011, «Новый Регион – Одесса»

А в итоге мы получим очередной гибрид из стекла и бетона.

----------


## Antique

> надстроят два этажа.


 После этого статус памятника архитектуры можно снимать.

----------


## Сергей К

> После этого статус памятника архитектуры можно снимать.


  Одно здание было великого архитектора в городе. Но тут пришли куда более значимые фигуры в мире архитектуры и подправят мастера...

----------


## Пушкин

Дело в том что больница имеет несколько корпусов, в т.ч. корпус выходящий фасадом в Валиховский, и над каким из корпусов будет достроено два этажа - не указано, может над одним из новых?

----------


## OdGen

> Огромное спасибо! Правда немного запутали. Первый раз слышу , что дом является памятником архитектуры - таблички на нем нет.Число домов на квартале в моем детстве ( я 1967 г.р.) было 4 - угловой одноэтажный на углу Ришельевской (без номера), 71-й двухэтажный (снесенный лет 5-7 назад), 73-й (трехэтажный) и угловой (тоже трехэтажный) - имевший только парадную на М.Арнаутскую.Сам дом имеет номерацию по Екатерининской. Еще раз спасибо!


 Вопросы, конечно, остаются. Отсутствие на доме таблички еще ни о чем не говорит.

Последней владелицей дома была *жена полковника Елена Михайловна Губаржевская*. Ее мужем был *Викентий Венедиктович Губаржевский*, который родился 11 ноября 1852 г. Православный, женат, двое детей. В службе с 1875 г., с 1 июня 1904 г. полковник. С 11 сентября 1904 г. командир 20-го Туркестанского стрелкового батальона. В 1906 г. в этой же должности. На 1909 г. - командир 211-го пехотного резервного Евпаторийского полка (дислокация - г.Керчь). К 1911 г. вышел в отставку, так как в списке полковников и генералов его фамилия уже не встречается. Е.М. и В.В. Губаржевские в 1910-х годах проживали в Одессе на улице Новой, 10.

----------


## Antique

> Огромное спасибо! Правда немного запутали. Первый раз слышу , что дом является памятником архитектуры - таблички на нем нет.


 В городе на многих памятниках архитектуры нет табличек. У меня сложилось впечатление, что таблички размещены в основном на оживлённых улицах.

----------


## Заворушка

> После этого статус памятника архитектуры можно снимать.


 Я не знаю как давно вы были на территории больницы,но то что увидела я  меня очень ужаснуло.Прямо от входа(со стороны Пастера) круглое здание приемное отделение просто обвалилось и представляет из себя развалины.Сохранить наверное удастся только фрагмент от здания.На территории строят несколько новых корпусов.Очень меня порадовала церковь.Очень красиво восстановили роспись как внешнюю так и наружную.Очень не характерная архитектура.

----------


## SaMoVar

> круглое здание приемное отделение просто обвалилось и представляет из себя развалины


 Это не повод надстраивать там 2 этажа. Всё можно восстановить.

----------


## Netli-07

> Это не повод надстраивать там 2 этажа. Всё можно восстановить.


  И ЭТО не подлежит восстановлению ??!

----------


## Заворушка

> Это не повод надстраивать там 2 этажа. Всё можно восстановить.


 Я не спорю, что восстановить можно все.В Германии есть города ,которые бомбежками разрушили дотла .но сейчас они выглядят так же прекрасно как и 200 лет назад.Но кто унас сможет этим заняться и где город возьмет на это деньги?А здание выглядит именно так"нас бомбили"

----------


## Заворушка

> И ЭТО не подлежит восстановлению ??!


  Я не об этом здании.То о чем я говорю примыкает тыльной стороной к храму.Оно 2х этажное и я не думаю что к нему можно что то пристроить.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> Я не об этом здании.То о чем я говорю примыкает тыльной стороной к храму.Оно 2х этажное и я не думаю что к нему можно что то пристроить.


  Вы говорите об одном здании. Часть циркульного корпуса - одно крыло, справа, уже много лет  разрушается. Именно мимо него Вы прошли через ворота больницы.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Дело в том что больница имеет несколько корпусов, в т.ч. корпус выходящий фасадом в Валиховский, и над каким из корпусов будет достроено два этажа - не указано, может над одним из новых?


 Любое старое здание после реставрации повышает свою этажность, как минимум на один этаж. В качестве примера - Дом книги на Дерибасовской.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Любое старое здание после реставрации повышает свою этажность, как минимум на один этаж.


  На нашей территории гордо именуемой государством. К великому сожалению.
Да и реставрацией после этого язык не поворачивается назвать. Перестройка здания скорее.

----------


## Trs

(шёпотом) реконструкция!

----------


## Заворушка

> Вы говорите об одном здании. Часть циркульного корпуса - одно крыло, справа, уже много лет  разрушается. Именно мимо него Вы прошли через ворота больницы.


 Как  то не похоже с фотографией с поста   2311 .Завтра буду в том районе сфоткаю.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну если уж быть абсолютно точным, то и в старом Париже увеличивали этажность зданий.

----------


## Antique

> Любое старое здание после реставрации повышает свою этажность, как минимум на один этаж.


 Антинаучная реставрация.




> Ну если уж быть абсолютно точным, то и в старом Париже увеличивали этажность зданий.


 Да, плохое не только у нас творят. Хотя всё зависит от начальных условий и проработки проекта. В двух-четырёхэтажной Одессе надстройка этажа значительно увеличивает площадь здания по отношению к оригиналу, если сравнивать с восьмиэтажным Парижем.

----------


## Заворушка

Все ,можно и сейчас увидеть состояние.Вот статейка с очень красноречивыми фото.Там же есть схема ,теперь понятно что  и где.

http://*************/?p=65609

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну если уж быть абсолютно точным, то и в старом Париже увеличивали этажность зданий.


  "А я в Париже цимеса не вижу"...

----------


## J-sound

Кто что может сказать о доме на Алексеевской площади, №1. В справочниках о нём - ни слова не нашёл...

----------


## OdGen

возможно, в дореволюционных справочниках был другой адрес этого строения.

----------


## J-sound

Вообще то интересная тема о несовпадении адресов нынешних и прошлых, дореволюционных... Мне кажется, что многое можно напутать опираясь на современную нумерацию... Интересно, кто то интересуется этой темой краеведения? Я имею в виду - соответствие улиц,  номеров домов, указанных в источниках к современным зданиям.

Кто знает - были ли большие реформы по нумерации домов в Одессе, или этот процесс протекал стихийно?

----------


## OdGen

похоже, что здание по современному адресу: Алексеевская площадь, 1 находится по карте 1917 года на Товарной площади, на продолжении Хуторской (сейчас - Генерала Цветаева) улицы. 

Домовладельцы по этой площади не указаны, только по улице. Нужно искать дальше.

----------


## J-sound

Скорее всего, этот дом на вышеприведенной карте находится на  углу улиц Степовой и Мельницкой. Не знаю, была ли тогда нумерация по улицам или с привязкой к площади?

----------


## OdGen

> Вообще то интересная тема о несовпадении адресов нынешних и прошлых, дореволюционных... Мне кажется, что многое можно напутать опираясь на современную нумерацию... Интересно, кто то интересуется этой темой краеведения? Я имею в виду - соответствие улиц,  номеров домов, указанных в источниках к современным зданиям.


 Этой темой невозможно не интересоваться. Ведь в начале XX века большинство городских домов поменяли свои номера, и посему в справочниках 19 и 20-го в большинстве своем отличаются. 
Вот маленький пример по даче Кичей на Лидерсовском бульваре:
_В марте 1886 г.  П.Н. Кич приобрел по отводу городской думы полосу земли, прирезанную к даче, находящейся на Внешнем бульваре, против Успенской улицы . Участок Кича находился на Внешнем, впоследствии Лидерсовском бульваре (бывшая часть Старопортофранковской улицы), между участками С.О.Фабрицкого и К.Э.Андреевского (современный адрес: пересечение улицы Успенской и Лидерсовского бульвара). В адрес-календарях с 1887 г. П.Н. Кич с семьей значится  проживающим в собственном доме (иногда указывалось, что это дача) на Старопортофранковской улице, 17. По другим сведениям, дом был построен в 1890 г. по проекту архитектора Ф.Гонсиоровского. Этот небольшой красивый особняк сохранился до нашего времени. В разное время дом менял нумерацию: в 1888 и 1893 гг. он значится под №13 по ул. Старопортофранковской , в 1899 г. - под №25 , в 1900 г. - под №17 , с 1901 (после упорядочения номеров) и до революции - №15 (в настоящее время - Лидерсовский бульвар, 13). С 1903 г. и до 1914 г. (а вероятно, и позднее) владелицей особняка значится Мария Фердинандовна Кич ._

----------


## J-sound

Дом, кстати этот весьма приличный, среди других - на Молдаванке (или Воронцовке)

----------


## J-sound

По современной нумерации - Алексеевская площадь, дом №1. Мне кажется, он относился к церковному имуществу - а именной к Алкесеевской церкви. Может там жило духовенство?

----------


## OdGen

все может быть. Донцова точно знает про этот дом.

----------


## PolinaV

тема "Балконы Одессы" 
http://oksana13.blogspot.com/2010/11/4.html
http://oksana13.blogspot.com/2010/11/3.html
http://oksana13.blogspot.com/2010/09/blog-post_06.html

----------


## Kshisya

Добрый вечер! Очень нужны сведения о доме находящимся по адресу пр. Гагарина (ул.Ботаническая) №7 !

Кому принадлежал этот дом до и после революции?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Добрый вечер! Очень нужны сведения о доме находящимся по адресу пр. Гагарина (ул.Ботаническая) №7 !
> Кому принадлежал этот дом до и после революции?


 Жил художник Александр Чемисов, владелец рояля принадлежавшего Римскому - Корсакову.

----------


## Kshisya

> Жил художник Александр Чемисов, владелец рояля принадлежавшего Римскому - Корсакову.


  Спасибо! А в каком же примерно это году? У меня есть информация, что этот дом принадлежал оному из градоначальников Одессы!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Спасибо! А в каком же примерно это году? У меня есть информация, что этот дом принадлежал оному из градоначальников Одессы!


 1.В.П Нетребский Ботаническая улица.
2.Евгений Голубовский Портреты одесских художников.
http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_29/alm_29_224.pdf

----------


## Kshisya

> 1.В.П Нетребский Ботаническая улица.
> 2.Евгений Голубовский Портреты одесских художников.
> http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_29/alm_29_224.pdf


 Спасибо за информацию! Но наверно мне нужен более ранний период!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Спасибо за информацию! Но наверно мне нужен более ранний период!


 Чем богаты... Поработайте в архиве.

----------


## OdGen

> Добрый вечер! Очень нужны сведения о доме находящимся по адресу пр. Гагарина (ул.Ботаническая) №7 !
> 
> Кому принадлежал этот дом до и после революции?Вложение 2277280


 Вам, или любому, кто будет заниматься этим вопросом, придется серьезно поработать. Однозначно сказать, кому принадлежал этот дом, нельзя. По карте 1891 г. это участок Шершеневича, на более поздней карте издания Висковского (без года) видно, что участок уже раздроблен на три части (и все выходят на ул. Ботаническую) между угловым участком на Малофонтанской дороге и пивзаводом. Владельцы этих трех частей: Махлин, Попова и Иванова. В списке владельцев 1910-х годов дома на улице не пронумерованы и просто подряд даны списки владельцев (имена-отчества опускаю): 
Ботаническая улица: Гольцева, Бичелюк, Сементовский, Кузенкова, Кузнецова, Цыганаш, Попов, Барский, Махин, Тимошенко, Иванов. Так что нужно более детально исследовать этот вопрос, составляя списки владельцев за каждый год, сверяя карты и т.д. Пока лишь могу Вам сказать, что ни одна из названных фамилий не имела отношения к градоначальникам Одессы, а мне они известны все вплоть до февраля 1920 года.

----------


## Kshisya

> Вам, или любому, кто будет заниматься этим вопросом, придется серьезно поработать. Однозначно сказать, кому принадлежал этот дом, нельзя. По карте 1891 г. это участок Шершеневича, на более поздней карте издания Висковского (без года) видно, что участок уже раздроблен на три части (и все выходят на ул. Ботаническую) между угловым участком на Малофонтанской дороге и пивзаводом. Владельцы этих трех частей: Махлин, Попова и Иванова. В списке владельцев 1910-х годов дома на улице не пронумерованы и просто подряд даны списки владельцев (имена-отчества опускаю): 
> Ботаническая улица: Гольцева, Бичелюк, Сементовский, Кузенкова, Кузнецова, Цыганаш, Попов, Барский, Махин, Тимошенко, Иванов. Так что нужно более детально исследовать этот вопрос, составляя списки владельцев за каждый год, сверяя карты и т.д. Пока лишь могу Вам сказать, что ни одна из названных фамилий не имела отношения к градоначальникам Одессы, а мне они известны все вплоть до февраля 1920 года.


  Спасибо большое за информацию! Насчет серьезно поработать согласна, уже как пару месяцев ищу. Единственная зацепка которая мне известна это, что у этого градоначальника были две дочери с очень необычными именами Летиция и Милиция-как-то так?! И после революции когда дом уже был разбит на комуны они продолжали там жить. Если OdGen Вам, что то про них известно напиите мне пожалуйста.

----------


## OdGen

Увы, не слышал о таких именах. Желаю Вам успехов!

----------


## Владимир Хариков

На выходных за Арк-Паласом увидел разрушающийся стремительными темпами особняк. Уже без окон... Помню его совсем недавно в довольно неплохом состоянии. Кому он раньше принадлежал? Есть какая-то информация? Относится ли к памятникам архитектуры? Фотографии с Google Earth. Сейчас состояние еще хуже(((

----------


## Antique

> На выходных за Арк-Паласом увидел разрушающийся стремительными темпами особняк. Уже без окон... Помню его совсем недавно в довольно неплохом состоянии. Кому он раньше принадлежал? Есть какая-то информация? Относится ли к памятникам архитектуры? Фотографии с Google Earth. Сейчас состояние еще хуже(((


 Дача А.Ф. Докса.

 Баллюстрады уже нет.

----------


## Заворушка

> Дача А.Ф. Докса.
> 
>  Баллюстрады уже нет.


 Как обидно,какая роскошная дача была...А там виднеются синие таблички,было какое то госучреждение,неужели никому не пригодилось?

----------


## Лансер-Одесса

[QUOTE=Владимир Хариков;18686696]
На выходных за Арк-Паласом увидел разрушающийся стремительными темпами особняк. Уже без окон... Помню его совсем недавно в довольно неплохом состоянии. Кому он раньше принадлежал? Есть какая-то информация? Относится ли к памятникам архитектуры? Охренеть !

----------


## Serho

Докс известный в Одессе врач, упоминания о нем и посещении дачи можно найти в переписке И.И. Мечникова с женой. Любитель искусства, коллекционер

----------


## Antique

> А там виднеются синие таблички,было какое то госучреждение,неужели никому не пригодилось?


 Раньше это был санаторий "Дружба".

----------


## Lively

А кто архитектор дачи Докса?  По стилю вроде бы похоже на Ф.В. Гонсиоровского, но подтверждения не смог пока найти.

----------


## Сергей К

> Дача А.Ф. Докса.


 а откуда сведения что именно А.Ф. Докса?


еще фото в более целом виде

----------


## Antique

> А кто архитектор дачи Докса?  По стилю вроде бы похоже на Ф.В. Гонсиоровского, но подтверждения не смог пока найти.


  Мне стиль больше Влодека или Меснера напоминает.




> а откуда сведения что именно А.Ф. Докса?


 Из статьи http://www.uazip.com/news/readnews25746.html (автор статьи ссылается на Нетребского)

----------


## VicTur

> Из статьи http://www.uazip.com/news/readnews25746.html (автор статьи ссылается на Нетребского)


 Если одинокая башня, которую в этой статье упоминает Олег Константинов, — это та самая, которая находится в районе площади 10 Апреля, то тут автор явно что-то путает. По его словам, она осталась от особняка, снесённого в девяностых. Между тем эта башенка там одиноко стоит уже очень давно и фигурирует даже на советских открытках (например, здесь).

----------


## Сергей К

Башенка осталась, но в начале 90-х там еще была не только башенка но и часть самой дачи.

----------


## OdGen

> Если одинокая башня, которую в этой статье упоминает Олег Константинов, — это та самая, которая находится в районе площади 10 Апреля, то тут автор явно что-то путает ...


 ничего, молодой - научится. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J5jpXIRwmE

----------


## Antique

> Башенка осталась, но в начале 90-х там еще была не только башенка но и часть самой дачи.


 Спасибо, не думал, что есть старое фото. Теперь можно составить некоторое предсталение о том, как выглядел дом.

----------


## SaMoVar

Там ещё одна башенка есть (на гугле видно). Явно водонапорная.

----------


## Trs

А это не погибшая водонапорная башня санатория "Россия"?

//там, кстати, снесли уже всё кроме админздания, столовой и высотного корпуса, судя по спутниковым сникам.

----------


## Карьялайнен

А у кого-то есть информация по даче Бенетато?

----------


## Antique

А вот фото больницы Дрознеса:
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=11477#top_  display_media

В списке памятников здание больницы прописано по адресу Среднефонтанская 14а, в справочнике Пилявского указан тот же адрес, но уточнено, что это детский сад. Но по ДубльГис детский сад - 14б, а 14а это здание Обласной прокуратуры и ни одно из зданий не похоже на то, что на снимке. У входа прокуратуры явно старинная привратницкая и забор, но в глубине территории находится здание , которое можно отнести к сталинскому времени. А детский сад - типовое здание 1930-х годов, на ул. Дальницкой, 24/1 расположено аналогичное.

----------


## Пушкин

> А это не погибшая водонапорная башня санатория "Россия"?
> 
> //там, кстати, снесли уже всё кроме админздания, столовой и высотного корпуса, судя по спутниковым сникам.


  Высотный корпус тоже сносят по этажно, верхних этажей у же нет, мне из окна видно.

----------


## Сергей К

не помню чье это фото - тут прокуратура. фонтанчик, правда форма другая, но может он там был не один раньше.

----------


## Antique

> не помню чье это фото - тут прокуратура. фонтанчик, правда форма другая, но может он там был не один раньше.


 Из дореволюционного в этом фонтанчике возможно только груда камней (грот), а вот здание может и было лечебницей Дрознеса, если его перестроили также, как и налоговую. Ибо налоговую явно перестроили из дореволюционного здания. Я сам не видел, но рассказывали, что в дворовом флигеле налоговой на Фр. бульваре окна дореволюционного размера, а над входом навес по описанию в стиле рационального модерна. Только смущает арка над входом в тот флигель, она покрыта крупной лепкой сталинского фасона

----------


## Сергей К

Ну форма у бассейна фонтана тоже весьма интересная, вполне может быть оригинальной, "от Дрознеса". Но вот груда камней - разве это грот? Это фонтан по-моему.
Вообще не хочется идти с проверкой в прокуратуру...)))

----------


## Antique

> Ну форма у бассейна фонтана тоже весьма интересная, вполне может быть оригинальной, "от Дрознеса". Но вот груда камней - разве это грот? Это фонтан по-моему.
> Вообще не хочется идти с проверкой в прокуратуру...)))


 Да фонтан, я почему-то думал что груда камней в центре фонтана символизирует парковый грот.

Когда фотографировал прокуратуру ,то приблизившись к входу в здание оттуда вышел охранник, который запретил фотографировать близко, удивившись почему я не фотографировал с дальнего расстояния. Вообще разговор был не очень приятный и одной из его первых фраз было то что по идее он должен был меня задержать.

Вообще интересные они конечно ребята, с чего он и решили, что я им вообще что-то должен. На территорию свободный вход, территория не частная, какого либо закона запрещающего фотографировать такие учреждения не существует.

----------


## Сергей К

Это психология. И не психология сотрудников прокуратуры. Это к сожалению, в большинстве случаев вообще психология, свойственная нашему населению.
Я об этом уже писал как то. Бабушка вахтерша где-нибудь, увидев человека с фотоаппаратом, сломя голову летит запрещать и не пущать. Если с ней разговаривать
не так как она ждет то она стушевывается и идет за помощью. А объяснение этому думаю простое - "как бы чего не вышло".

----------


## Jorjic

> Это психология. И не психология сотрудников прокуратуры. Это к сожалению, в большинстве случаев вообще психология, свойственная нашему населению... 
> А объяснение этому думаю простое - "как бы чего не вышло".


 Это память о всеобщем страхе и сознании того, что кругом враги.
Мой отец был страстный фотолюбитель. У меня в архиве сохранилось очень много пленок. Но до конца 50-х годов фотографий города почти нет. Человек в шляпе, очках и с фотоаппаратом вызывал инстинктивное подозрение. Очков у него, правда, не было, но фотоаппарат был необычный и дорогой. Фотографирование чего-либо кроме друзей, детей или родственников категорически не приветствовалось.

----------


## Сергей К

> Это память о всеобщем страхе и сознании того, что кругом враги.


 - Согласен. Интересно попасться вахтеру/вахтерше по-моложе - у них не должно быть такого по идее)

----------


## Antique

> - Согласен. Интересно попасться вахтеру/вахтерше по-моложе - у них не должно быть такого по идее)


 Мне кажется, что от возраста это не зависит. Попадались довольно дружественные вахтёры/охранники пожилого возраста. А так в большая часть боится, что их будет ругать начальство. Начальство в свою очередь тоже бывает не очень вменяемое.

----------


## Trs

Я уже рассказывал, как на Старопортофранковской, кажется, 61 или 63 меня обвинили в том, что я фотографирую перила для того, чтобы впоследствии сдать их в металлолом. Перила, кстати, довольно заурядные - с десяток домов уже с такими обнаружилось.

----------


## OdGen

Для обывателя человек, фотографирующий перила, вдвойне подозрителен, если бы Вы их просто снимали  (в смысле - разбирали, демонтировали)  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Я уже рассказывал, как на Старопортофранковской, кажется, 61 или 63 меня обвинили в том, что я фотографирую перила для того, чтобы впоследствии сдать их в металлолом. Перила, кстати, довольно заурядные - с десяток домов уже с такими обнаружилось.


 О, 63-й номер. Я с трудом уговорил жительницу - женщину среднего возраста, разрешить сфотографировать перила. Она кстати заявила, что мои друзья уже тут были и фотографировали ))) Ну так она сказала. 

Перила оказались весьма эклектичными и скромными, наподобие, как в доме Либмана или О.С. Щербакова, и в данном случае наблюдается стилевое несоответствие, так как фасад незаурядно оформлен в стиле модерна.

----------


## OdGen

Так Вы сообщники?! Теперь жители этого дома должны быть особо бдительными, и даже по очереди охранять свои перила. Пока перила не уперли!

----------


## NoDVa777

Вот такая вот статейка попалась:
http://www.reporter.com.ua/articles/rb/

----------


## Antique

> Вот такая вот статейка попалась:
> http://www.reporter.com.ua/articles/rb/


  Статья несколько тенденциозная. Непонятно про баню - вершину творчества Ландесмана. Кем считается?

Соседнее здание с домом Рудь явный новострой, какой 1913-й год?




> Проект «Одесса архитектурная» - первый в Одессе, подробно рассказывающий о домах, их истории и архитектурных особенностях.


 Ничего подобного. "Заметки дилетанта" гораздо подробнее. Статья про Кузнечную, которой скоро исполнится год: http://obodesse.at.ua/publ/kuznechnaja_ulica/1-1-0-65

По моему мнению статья на "Репортёре" достойна интернет-форума или Живого Журнала, но никак не профессиональных СМИ.

----------


## Сергей К

> Ничего подобного. "Заметки дилетанта" гораздо подробнее. Статья про Кузнечную, которой скоро исполнится год: http://obodesse.at.ua/publ/kuznechnaja_ulica/1-1-0-65
> 
> .


 хороший сайт!
 - вот это сомнительно
 - Дом №46. Дом постройки 1880 года.
Частное женское еврейское училище 3-го разряда Трейстера. Молельня «Хабад».
Здесь в 1923-1941 гг. жил хирург, профессор А.З.Коздоба, погибший на боевом посту в дни обороны Одессы

- я хорошо знаю этот дом. типичный доходный, какое там училище могло быть?

----------


## Antique

> - я хорошо знаю этот дом. типичный доходный, какое там училище могло быть?


 Так частное же. Могли снимать какую нибудь квартиру и в ней проводить обучение. Даже знаменитое училище Файга размещалось в жилом доме. В городе десятки частных училищ брали в аренду помещения в жилых домах.

----------


## Trs

Училище Файга? Жилой дом? Скорее, перестраивалось из жилого дома. В центральной трёхэтажной части третьего этажа, как такового, не было - там был огромный высокий актовый зал, окна "третьего этажа" были световодами. Какой же жилой дом с огромным актовым залом в середине? Не думаю, что учащиеся коммерческого училища пробирались в зал, чинно раскланиваясь с кухарками - лестниц-то всего две было, третья внешяя и четвёртая в новом флигеле - творчество сравнительно недавних лет. А входы в актовый зал - как раз у обеих старых лестниц. Что-то тут не то.

Позже актовый зал перекрыли по уровню потолков второго этажа, внизу отгородили классы, а бывший оркестровый балкон стал сценой.

----------


## Antique

> Училище Файга? Жилой дом? Скорее, перестраивалось из жилого дома. В центральной трёхэтажной части третьего этажа, как такового, не было - там был огромный высокий актовый зал, окна "третьего этажа" были световодами. Какой же жилой дом с огромным актовым залом в середине? Не думаю, что учащиеся коммерческого училища пробирались в зал, чинно раскланиваясь с кухарками - лестниц-то всего две было, третья внешяя и четвёртая в новом флигеле - творчество сравнительно недавних лет. А входы в актовый зал - как раз у обеих старых лестниц. Что-то тут не то.
> 
> Позже актовый зал перекрыли по уровню потолков второго этажа, внизу отгородили классы, а бывший оркестровый балкон стал сценой.


 Видимо оно перестраивалось но не уверен, что сразу.

----------


## Jorjic

> Даже знаменитое училище Файга размещалось в жилом доме.


 Не могли бы Вы дать ссылку на источник этих сведений.

----------


## Antique

> Не могли бы Вы дать ссылку на источник этих сведений.


 Справочник Пилявского - дом Сафонова (Елисаветинская (Щепкина), 5). Указана даже перестройка Прокововичем в 1903-м (Торговая, 14)

----------


## Trs

Хм?

Торговая, 14, училище Г. Файг, 1903 перестройка, арх. Прокопович Л. Ф.

По Щепкина, 5 и в реестре и у Пилявского - дом Сафонова. (в реестре с уточнением: угол Торговой).

----------


## Antique

> Хм?
> 
> Торговая, 14, училище Г. Файг, 1903 перестройка, арх. Прокопович Л. Ф.


 А Елисаветинская?

----------


## Trs

На предыдущей странице  :smileflag:  Только что дополнение дописал.

----------


## Antique

> На предыдущей странице  Только что дополнение дописал.


 По-видимому двойной адрес. В адресной книге "Вся Одесса" за 1899 год по тогдашней нумерации и по Елисаветинской, 3 и по Торговой, 8 прописаны некие Мейер и Косаговская. В "Вся Одесса" за 1902-1903 по Торговой - Мейер и другие, по Елисаветинской - Косаговская и другие. Это наводит на мысли, что скорее всего арендовало в нём помещения. Все ли? - вот вопрос.

----------


## Lucsor

Меня очень интересует один дом, который расположен на Французском бульваре 28/30.
Он похож на "мини замок Средневековья". Очень хочу знать его историю. Помогите мне в этом

----------


## Antique

> Меня очень интересует один дом, который расположен на Французском бульваре 28/30.
> Он похож на "мини замок Средневековья". Очень хочу знать его историю. Помогите мне в этом


 на замок здание совсем не похоже (тем более маленький замок - это были бы четыре стены, окружающие двор), а вот на романтическую резиденцию в неоготическом стиле очень даже. Здание было дачей промышленника Артура Анатра, построено архитектором Ю.М. Дмитренко, 1913 год.

По французскому бульвару есть хорошая статья, вот страница на искомый диаппазон номеров зданий: http://odessa.sergekot.com/francuzskij-bulvar-chetnaya-storona-i/

----------


## Lucsor

Спасибо) Только там сказано, что так и не выяснено кому принадлежал этот дом

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо) Только там сказано, что так и не выяснено кому принадлежал этот дом


 По официальным данным (списку памятников) и изображению - Дача Анатра, но в справочнике вся Одесса и списке инженера Зуева про Анатру ничего не сказано. Так что нельзя сказать, что принадлежность здания неизвестна, но официальный источник поставлен под сомнение.

----------


## Lucsor

Я тоже так думаю, увы! Но все равно огромное спасибо! А если я схожу в библиотеку им. Горького?

----------


## Antique

> Я тоже так думаю, увы! Но все равно огромное спасибо! А если я схожу в библиотеку им. Горького?


 Тут я ничего предложить не могу, так как не приходилось искать подобную информацию. Меня самого интересует набор документов и места их хранения по которым можно найти информацию о здании и его владельце. Теоретически должны быть документы, связанные с постройкой здания, где фигурируют фамилии владельца, архитектора, и подрядчика, планы фасадов, планировки. Но такие документы хранятся в архивах.

----------


## Lucsor

как все сложно....но меня по какой-то причине интересует именно это здание
У Вас бывает такое????

----------


## Antique

> как все сложно....но меня по какой-то причине интересует именно это здание
> У Вас бывает такое????


 Да, конечно ) Особенно если здание неординарное, а о нём вообще ничего не известно.

----------


## Lucsor

и как с этим справляетесь????

----------


## Antique

> и как с этим справляетесь????


 Не сказал бы что я справляюсь с этим ) Впрочем в этой теме появляются более опытные исследователи, которые могут сказать что-то более определённое на счёт поиска.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Тут я ничего предложить не могу, так как не приходилось искать подобную информацию. Меня самого интересует набор документов и места их хранения по которым можно найти информацию о здании и его владельце. Теоретически должны быть документы, связанные с постройкой здания, где фигурируют фамилии владельца, архитектора, и подрядчика, планы фасадов, планировки. Но такие документы хранятся в архивах.


 А в каких архивах хранятся такие документы?  И кто имеет к ним доступ? Это же очень интересно

----------


## slimka21

Расскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает про Елисаветинскую 7а, это не памятник архитектуры. 7-й номер, тот что с красивыми воротами, а следующая парадная - 7а. Коммуны, 3 этажа, 4м потолок, ничего особенного, но мне интересно, потому что жила там и ничего не выяснила.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Расскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает про Елисаветинскую 7а, это не памятник архитектуры. 7-й номер, тот что с красивыми воротами, а следующая парадная - 7а. Коммуны, 3 этажа, 4м потолок, ничего особенного, но мне интересно, потому что жила там и ничего не выяснила.


 В особняке под №7а проживал доктор Дюбуше, владелец описанной В.Катаевым лечебницы в Отраде.

----------


## Antique

> В особняке под №7а проживал доктор Дюбуше, владелец описанной В.Катаевым лечебницы в Отраде.


 Особняк ли? По размерам там с дюжину квартир

----------


## slimka21

> Особняк ли? По размерам там с дюжину квартир


  там внутри (кстати, таки код 38)) оч длинные коридоры, окна правосторонних квартир выходят во двор №5.

----------


## Antique

> там внутри (кстати, таки код 38)) оч длинные коридоры, окна правосторонних квартир выходят во двор №5.Вложение 2463229


 А во дворе есть ещё одна дверь. Это полноценный подьезд или чёрный ход?

Вход с торца, обязывает проектировать длинные коридоры, так как квартиры конечно же находяться вдоль длинной стороны. Однако даже не представляю, как они освещались в 19-м веке, В коридорах нет световых шахт?

----------


## OdGen

Вот номера домов и их владельцы по интересующему Вас кварталу Елисаветинской. Как видите, нумерация часто менялась

7а Рандича, угол Торговой
7б Де-Азарта
9  Лишина
*1875*

5 Розенблата и Гитеса, угол Торговой
7а Вальери
7б Кавура
9 Лишина
*1884 г.*

5 Диалегмено угол Торговой
7 а О. Здзеховская
7 б Т. Вдовиковский
9 Ф. Феохириди
*1899 г.*

7 Диалегмено угол Торговой
9 О. Здзеховская
11 Т. Вдовиковский
13 Ф. Феохириди
*1906 г.*


7 Д.И. Диалегмено, угол Торговой
9  В.К. Спилиоти 
11  Т.И. Вдовиковский
13. Ф. Феохрариди
*1913 г.*

Список памятников архитектуры: Щепкіна (Єлісаветинська), 9 - Торгівельний будинок Теохаріді
1890, арх. О.Й.Бернардацці. Не уверен, что они правильно указали дом.

Кстати, в одесском архиве материалы Первой всероссийской переписи населения 1897 г. по домам с №7 по ул. Елисаветинской утрачены, а они могли бы очень помочь в установлении истины.

----------


## Klara-Lara

> там внутри (кстати, таки код 38)) оч длинные коридоры, окна правосторонних квартир выходят во *двор №5*.Вложение 2463229


 Немножко не поняла, какой двор имеется в виду.

----------


## Antique

> Немножко не поняла, какой двор имеется в виду.


 Двор дома №5

update: двор дома №9

----------


## slimka21

> А во дворе есть ещё одна дверь. Это полноценный подъезд или чёрный ход?
> 
> Вход с торца, обязывает проектировать длинные коридоры, так как квартиры конечно же находятся вдоль длинной стороны. Однако даже не представляю, как они освещались в 19-м веке, В коридорах нет световых шахт?


  Это черный ход, по крайней мере теперь он нерабочий. Световых шахт не наблюдала(

----------


## Jorjic

> Двор дома №5


 Только это не 5-й номер, а 9-й.

----------


## Antique

> Только это не 5-й номер, а 9-й.


 Вы правы! Я перепутал направление нумерации.

----------


## slimka21

> Только это не 5-й номер, а 9-й.


 Точно... нумерация идет сверху вниз!

----------


## maksi4ek1

Доброго времени суток! Может я не туда обратился но есть искреннее желание! Дело в том что, я жил в Одессе до восьми лет. Потом мы уехали! А теперь как у меня появился интернет хотел бы найти всех с кем я общался дружил в те времена! Прошу ответьте кто живет или жил на улице лазарева 60, 62, 58 Интересуют люди: наталья Скоробогач, Прудникова люда сын ее Саша, Сюзанна Запорожец или ее брат (имени не помню)

----------


## Заворушка

> Доброго времени суток! Может я не туда обратился но есть искреннее желание! Дело в том что, я жил в Одессе до восьми лет. Потом мы уехали! А теперь как у меня появился интернет хотел бы найти всех с кем я общался дружил в те времена! Прошу ответьте кто живет или жил на улице лазарева 60, 62, 58 Интересуют люди: наталья Скоробогач, Прудникова люда сын ее Саша, Сюзанна Запорожец или ее брат (имени не помню)


  Вам сюда    
https://forumodua.com/forumdisplay.php?f=32

----------


## Antique

> Ну форма у бассейна фонтана тоже весьма интересная, вполне может быть оригинальной, "от Дрознеса".


 Таки нет, бассейна вообще не наблюдается.

----------


## kravshik

Всем привет!
хотелось бы узнать поподробнее про *городок Коминтерна* 

который находился в районе 4 -5-6 станции Б.Ф,территория интересная,дома тоже частично сохранились,
Сейчас это ул.Пионерская ,Юр. академия (бывшее училище СПТУ№1,) и детская деревня "Астр"

насколько я слышал,что его територия раньше охватывала  район Аркадии и Генуэзкой ул. частично,там тоже сохранилась часть таких домов в архитектурном стиле городка.....

кто что может рассказать про него...

----------


## Antique

> Всем привет!
> хотелось бы узнать поподробнее про *городок Коминтерна* 
> 
> который находился в районе 4 -5-6 станции Б.Ф,территория интересная,дома тоже частично сохранились,
> Сейчас это ул.Пионерская ,Юр. академия (бывшее училище СПТУ№1,) и детская деревня "Астр"


 В одной из тем я находил информацию по коттеджному посёлку акционерного общества "Самопомощь", фотографии приводил (ссылка на фото).
публикации:
"Опередивший время"
"Приколы одесского фонтана"




> насколько я слышал,что его територия раньше охватывала  район Аркадии и Генуэзкой ул. частично,*там тоже сохранилась часть таких домов* в архитектурном стиле городка.....
> 
> кто что может рассказать про него...


 Где? Я ни одного не видел. Там почти всё послереволюционное. В источниках упоминается, что граница посёлка проходила по Говорова. Некоторое представление о посёлке можно получить по снимкам Luftwaffe.

----------


## Nik_V

Добрый вечер! Очень нужны сведения о доме находящимся по адресу переулок Красный,5 !

Кому принадлежал этот дом до и после революции?

----------


## Kamin

Согласно Списков недвижимого имущества  всего Одесского градоначальства за 1897год владельцем дома № 5 по Красному переулку значится ЛАРИОНОВ П.

----------


## Trs

...и он же указан в справочнике домовладельцев "Вся Одесса" на 1902-3 годы.

----------


## pl9019

Расcкажите, пожалуйста, кто знает, про имение графа Лузанова. Интересует кусок от с. Фонтанка до Пересыпи. Есть ли здания, принадлежавщие Лузановым на ул. Лузановской и прилегающих переулках (одноименный р-н Одессы)? На территории лагеря "Молодая Гвардия" частично сохранились здания бывшей усадьбы Лузановых. В Лузановском парке (Котовского) сохранилась колонада. Как выглядела усадьба в комплексе, какие ещё здания были построены Лузановыми и им принадлежали?

----------


## kravshik

> Расcкажите, пожалуйста, кто знает, про имение графа Лузанова. Интересует кусок от с. Фонтанка до Пересыпи. Есть ли здания, принадлежавщие Лузановым на ул. Лузановской и прилегающих переулках (одноименный р-н Одессы)? На территории лагеря "Молодая Гвардия" частично сохранились здания бывшей усадьбы Лузановых. В Лузановском парке (Котовского) сохранилась колонада. Как выглядела усадьба в комплексе, какие ещё здания были построены Лузановыми и им принадлежали?


 А эта часть берега принадлежала Лузановым? интересно честно говоря не знал,видать в честь их и назвали местность.............

----------


## pl9019

> А эта часть берега принадлежала Лузановым? интересно честно говоря не знал,видать в честь их и назвали местность.............


 Да, итого на 1917г. 25 тыс.га, включая Куяльницкий лиман! Местность, само собой, в памяти народа так и осталась Лузановкой, несмотря на все усилия СВ... На территории "Молодой гвардии" имеется несколько зданий усадьбы. Эти постройки одноэтажные и хорошо сохранились, на них даже есть вензели. Если посмотреть сверху из Гугла, можно увидеть строения четко ориентированные по сторонам света т.е. главным входом на Юг. Есть там одно, метрах в пятидесяти от моря, слегка треугольной формы+два крыла к морю. Правая часть (она темнее, см. с моря) приватизирована с 1992г. и огорожена заборчиком! Охрана, фото-видеосъемка запрещена, голову отобъют нараз,+ регулярный наряд милиции. На центральной аллее пляжа "Лузановка" мы видим колонаду, четырехугольник с портиком (бывшие кассы прогулочных катеров) - это перед революцией Лузанов осуществлял свой проект Российской Ниццы, т.е. хотел сделать, почти lдо Хлебной гавани, один сплошной пляж. Структура парка и те дорожки, по которым мы ходим, заложены им так же как и все насаждения привезены из разных уголков России (Крым, Кавказ...). Если присмотреться к парку повнимательней, мы увидим ещё, что часть здания паркового хозяйства имеет такую же четкую ориентацию как и строение усадьбы. Еще есть диспетчерская ОТТУ на конечной 7-го, 1-го трамвая - круглое здание, явно принадлежавшее той эпохе. Ступеньки от пляжа к несуществующему теперь памятнику Котовскому...неуверен, НО! вписываются в общий план старого парка. По всей видимости, центральная аллея была когда-то мощеной булыжником. Где-то там, в парке, "по преданию" или просто сплетням, должны быть графские винные погреба. Есть ещё одно историческое название, произнося которое мало кто догадывается о его происхождении - это остановка "Зерновой", правильнее было бы говорить "Зерновая". Последний из Лузановых (вроде Михаил) был секретарем городского арбитражного (коммерческого) суда, и держал на своей территории зерновую биржу. Находилась она как раз на развилке Николаевской дороги и ул. Лиманной, что ведет к санаторию Куяльник. Наследник Лузановых (внук или правнук Михаила) живет в Кёльне, в Украину приезжал, но как-то незаметно.

----------


## Antique

> Есть там одно, метрах в пятидесяти от моря, слегка треугольной формы+два крыла к морю.


 Это больше похоже на постройки 1930-1950-х годов.

Фото из викимапии


Если это то самое место, то на старом фото Молодой Гвардии (1920-е) изображены более простые постройки.

----------


## pl9019

Когда сделана Ваша фотография?



Это оно?

----------


## Antique

> Когда сделана Ваша фотография?
> Это оно?


 Да, на первой фотографии это здание, скорее всего западное крыло. Интересно было бы взглянуть на центральное небольшое здание, но в интернете этот корпус не представлен. Фото не моё, а взято с wikimapia.org (карта гугла с информационным слоем wikimapia)

На втором фото изображён лагерь 20-х годов, там другие здания. Они могли быть западнее нынешнего расположения лагеря, там где дорожка парка в форме эллипса заканчивается прямоугольной площадкой (на фото дорожки имеют очень похожую конфигурацию)

Ещё нашёл фото флигеля с синей крышей (детский центр "Чайка"). Тоже здание сталинских времён
http://www.skepter.com.ua/board_original/31176_60642_759921.jpg

----------


## pl9019

Я чуть протупил, не посмотрел, что это викимапия. Той осенью я ходил там по берегу, жаль не взял фотоаппарат, а телефоном беспонтово и опасно. Сестра была там с детьми летом, говорила, что только дети достали фотоаппараты, как сразу налетела охрана и перепугала их досмерти. Снимать запретили.
 Да, это нерабочая часть лагеря. Постройки сейчас облезлые и не отапливаются, за исключением приватной. Рабочая часть у второго стадиона.

----------


## Antique

> Сестра была там с детьми летом, говорила, что только дети достали фотоаппараты, как сразу налетела охрана и перепугала их досмерти.


 Всего лишь несколько построек госучреждения, а охраняют словно стратегический объект. Хорошее скрывать не будут.

----------


## pl9019

> Всего лишь несколько построек госучреждения, а охраняют словно стратегический объект. Хорошее скрывать не будут.


 Охрана не госучреждения, на него им начхать, а приватного объекта. Госучреждение курсанты школы милиции охраняют.
Как всё в Нашей стране - сплошное дежавю. "Удивительное рядом, но оно запрещено" В.Высоцкий. В принципе тайны-то никакой нет: всё официально, всё по закону. Там ещё есть кусок отрезанный около 3-х га. Лагерь годами судится, но кому-то очень не кстати, чтобы об этом знали массы, а массы особо и знать не хотят. Так и живем.

Насчет фотки 20-х годов - снимали с горы, для западной части другой чуть-чуть ракурс нужен. Та площадка, о которой Вы говорите - это парк им. Котовского. Но вот, на викимапии есть одна подсказка - хозчасть. Между "Солнечной" и столовой, оно подписано как принадлежавшее графу. Я его видел, стиль один с вышеозначенным зданием. Ха-а, на первой тоже подпись есть... :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Мне очень нравится, что поднята тема Лузановки. Мне этот район (кроме пляжа) мало знаком, а очень хотелось бы что-то узнать. Хотя и понимаю, что по сути это мало что добавляет, выкладываю два фото 1929 года из семейного альбома. Намеренно не убрал подписи, мне кажется так сохраняется "аромат". 
 
Очень надеюсь на позитивное развитие темы.

----------


## pl9019

Круто!!! Огромное Вам спасибо - это бесценные фотографии! По первой: значит всё-таки первые бараки находились западнее Молодой Гвардии. Изначально были и вовсе палатки. А вот вторая вносит ясность в название, приведенное мной раньше - "Зерновой рынок", но не опровергает - "Зерновая биржа". Называть можно было по-разному, суть одна.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Мне очень нравится, что поднята тема Лузановки. 
>  
> Очень надеюсь на позитивное развитие темы.


 Если я не ошибаюсь, то за этими строениями находится море, а здание на заднем плане сохранилось по сегодняшний день. В нём размещена администрация пляжа Лузановка.

----------


## Antique

Интересно, что в те годы лагерь действительно был похож на лагерь - постройки похожи на армейские казармы.

----------


## pl9019

> Если я не ошибаюсь, то за этими строениями находится море, а здание на заднем плане сохранилось по сегодняшний день. В нём размещена администрация пляжа Лузановка.


  Правильно, за этими строениями море, только администрация пляжа находится не там. Если смотреть на фотографию, то администрация метрах в трехстах правее (западнее). Этого здания сейчас просто нет. Кое-что проясняется! 
1. Фотография 1921 года сделана с Николаевской дороги, примерно оттуда где сейчас трамвайные пути на горку. Усадьба от обозначеных бараков находится метров 500 восточнее. Бараки стояли как раз на месте памятника Котовскому (круг) ближе к Николаевской дороге. 
2. Вот собственно и само фото части здания, принадлежавшего Лузановым:

Ещё в декабре здание было белым, а сейчас разукрашеное. Фотку  нашел в процессе написания этого поста. 
Месяц назад такого сайта не было.
3. Вот пару ссылок на эту тему:
здесь
здесь
и здесь

P.S. *Огромная благодарность JORJIC* за предоставленные уникальные фотографии!

----------


## Antique

> 2. Вот собственно и само фото части здания, принадлежавшего Лузановым


 По справочнику Пилявского довоенные корпуса спроектированы Н.М. Каневским и В.Л. Фельдштейном в 1933-1934 гг.
Благоустройство лузановского парка - Адольф Борисович Минкус, 1920-е.

----------


## pl9019

> По справочнику Пилявского довоенные корпуса спроектированы Н.М. Каневским и В.Л. Фельдштейном в 1933-1934 гг.
> Благоустройство лузановского парка - Адольф Борисович Минкус, 1920-е.


 Это означает, что именно это здание постройки после 1933г.? Дом не похож на дореволюционную постройку? Усадьба - миф?
Колонада 1920 года?

----------


## Antique

> Дом не похож на дореволюционную постройку? Усадьба - миф?


 Здание совершенно не похоже на дореволюционное, вся лепка выполнена в советском стиле историцизма. Лузанову конечно принадлежала земля в этих краях, должны быть документальные упоминания о примерном месторасположении.




> Колонада 1920 года?


 Кассовый павильон, архитектор. Л.М. Артёмова, начало 1950-х. Я где-то так и предполагал, так как такие массивные и шестигранные формы свойственны только сталинскому времени.

На геологической карте за 1894-й год под границей Одесского Уезда подписано: "хутор Корсунцы Лузановой". Это означает, что деревня Корсунцы была их имением. http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/map/?n=h20


Нашёл подборку фотографий Лузановки в различные годы.
http://olsir.info/collection/16-odessa-luzanovka.html

----------


## pl9019

> На геологической карте за 1894-й год под границей Одесского Уезда подписано: "хутор Корсунцы Лузановой". Это означает, что деревня Корсунцы была их имением. http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/map/?n=h20
> 
> Нашёл подборку фотографий Лузановки в различные годы.
> http://olsir.info/collection/16-odessa-luzanovka.html


 C колонадой понятно.
Подборка шикарная. Я тоже искал.
Корсунцы - это меньше километра от меня. Ничего примечательного, рядом Северное кладбище. Я думаю, что множество других здешних сел также принадлежало Лузановым: Кубанка, Кремидовка, Александровка... 

Искренне благодарю за  внимание и долготерпение!

----------


## OdGen

Пару слов за Лузановых.
Во-первых, графами они не были. Были дворянами.

В 1910-е годы Михаил Фомич Лузанов владел домом на Маразлиевской, 30, а Василий Иванович Лузанов - на Маразлиевской, 3. 

Михаил Фомич родился в 1852 году, был почетным мировым судьей Одесского уезда, гласным (депутатом) Одесской городской думы, и т.д.,  с 1905 - товарищ (заместитель) председателя Одесского коммерческого суда, вскоре назначен председателем. Был в этой должности на 1917 год, возможно, и позднее.  

Подробная биография (формулярный список) М.Ф. Лузанова и его портрет опубликованы в книге, изданной в 2008 г. к двухсотлетнему юбилею одесского коммерческого суда: Балух, Валерий Сергеевич. Два века истории хозяйственного правосудия Украины ; науч. ред.: Петр Павлович Музыченко и Александр Алексеевич Сурилов. - Одесса, 2008 (есть сведения и в книге: Балух B.C., Сурилов А.А. Одесский арбитражный суд: два века истории. - Одесса, 2001).

Лузановы были землевладельцами Одесского уезда. Так, на 1912 г. им принадлежало:
Петр Фомич: 28,75 дес. земли при деревне Александровке близ почтовой станции Кодинцово- 
Петру, Эммануилу, Михаилу и Александру Фомичам совместно -  1812, 5 дес. земли при дер. Марьяновке близ почтовой станции Кодинцово.

А вот сведения о их владениях в Одесском уезде на 1913 год:


Из формулярного списка Михаила Фомича на 1915 год:
Имение его родовое: У него самого 6 десятин земли с дачными постройками в Одесском уезде Херсонской губернии и родовое имение в том же уезде в общем владении  с тремя братьями  и одной сестрой в количестве свыше 1000 десятин земли.
Хутор Корсунцы Лузановой близ Куяльницкого лимана фигурирует на разных картах Одессы 1890-х годов, например

----------


## pl9019

> Пару слов за Лузановых...


 Спасибо! 
ст. Кодинцово - это  почтовый адрес. Антоно-Кодинцово - пгт. Коминтерново. В 12км. от Коминтерново, на берегу Тилигульского лимана, находится Марьяновка, которая практически слилась с с. Кордон. д. Александровка? - видимо из ушедших в небытие см.Одесский уезд Неужели, это всё? Ах, да, ещё Корсунцы. Неуверен, что хутор корсунцы находился там где сейчас находится одноименное село. На карте отчерчен кусок начиная примерно от ст. Сортировочной (может быть Продмаш). А какже Крыжановка, Фонтанка....
       Так или иначе, можно подвести небольшой итог. Существование на территории нынешнего п\л "Молодая гвардия" остатков усадьбы Лузановых - это скорее миф, чем реальность. Миф об "усадьбе графа Лузанова" долгие ходы существовал в пионерском лагере, а может, даже культивировался. Но, это не ставит крест на предположении о существовании усадьбы как таковой. Однако, это уже тема для специализированного форума.

----------


## pl9019

Да, поторопился я с выводами! Свидетельства сторожилов Лузановки и Крыжановки говорят о том, что усадьба была именно на территории пионер.лагеря.

              Тем, кого действительно интересует эта тема предлагаю посетить сайт Олега Сивирина.

----------


## Таньча

Бабушка(одного моего знакомого) рассказывала,что ее отец работал у Лузанова.Их семья очень хорошо о них отзывалась,а парк убирать вывозили только тех,кто хорошо учился.

----------


## OdGen

> Спасибо! 
> ст. Кодинцово - это  почтовый адрес. Антоно-Кодинцово - пгт. Коминтерново. В 12км. от Коминтерново, на берегу Тилигульского лимана, находится Марьяновка, которая практически слилась с с. Кордон. д. Александровка? - видимо из ушедших в небытие см.Одесский уезд Неужели, это всё? Ах, да, ещё Корсунцы. Неуверен, что хутор корсунцы находился там где сейчас находится одноименное село. На карте отчерчен кусок начиная примерно от ст. Сортировочной (может быть Продмаш). А какже Крыжановка, Фонтанка....
>        Так или иначе, можно подвести небольшой итог. Существование на территории нынешнего п\л "Молодая гвардия" остатков усадьбы Лузановых - это скорее миф, чем реальность. Миф об "усадьбе графа Лузанова" долгие ходы существовал в пионерском лагере, а может, даже культивировался. Но, это не ставит крест на предположении о существовании усадьбы как таковой. Однако, это уже тема для специализированного форума.


 Не за что!
Будем продолжать поиски!

----------


## pl9019

> Будем продолжать поиски!


 С поиском места вроде разобрались! Не хватает только экспертной оценки зданий на территории п\л "Молодая гвардия"на предмет даты постройки, но это самое сложное. Я знаю три таких: корпус "Старый лагерь", "хозчасть", и, есть там такое, совсем крохотное, вроде склад горючего. Предварительно - ответ "Да", это то самое место. Олег Сивирин готов открыть отдельную рубрику о семье Лузановых у себя на сайте, если к этой теме будет проявлен настойчивый интерес одесситов.

----------


## kravshik

Что завтра будет на 411 батарее,в честь праздника,кто знает???

будет ли салют на Думской или в парке Победы??

Спасибо.

----------


## Очкарик

Будет на 412 батарее в 13,00 реконструкция

----------


## kravshik

> Будет на 412 батарее в 13,00 реконструкция


 
 Спасибо,но пока интересует 411 -я, туда с наследником пока далековато ехать.....

----------


## Pumik

> Спасибо,но пока интересует 411 -я, туда с наследником пока далековато ехать.....


 сегодня можно было прийти к Дюку в 16 часов, детям самое оно.

----------


## Тополек

Дорогие одесситы! С Праздником!!!!!
Пусть над нашим городом всегда будет мирное небо!

----------


## Valuska

Дом по Хвойному переулку №10.Б.Мельницы
Знаете ли Вы что либо об этом доме или об этом переулке?
(переулок назывался- Михайловский). Он расположен между 2-м  кладбищем
и ул.Кордонной (ныне- Малиновского)
Каким-то образом мой дед  в 1902г получил участок земли  у помещика Орлика(?)и построил там дом, где и жил со своей многочисленной семьей.
Вы не подскажете, где можно найти информацию о том, кто такой помещик Орлик, помещик Дайбер,  помещик Капо? Все они проживали по соседству в начале 20 века.

----------


## Trs

В справочнике домовладельцев "Вся Одесса" на 1902-03 гг. Орлика нет. Есть Орликов, на которого записан крупный хутор "у Фонтанской заставы". План Дитерихса подтверждает: владение между совр. Багрицкого, Хвойным, Малиновского и Люстдорфской - Орликов. 

Дайбер владел участком между совр. Багрицкого, Весенней, Малиновского, Рекордной (последнее - приблизительно).

На Капо записан дом по Дальницкой №1, угол Степовой. На Ближних Мельницах крупных владений на этого человека по плану Дитерихса тоже не нашёл.

План Дитерихса за 1894 год и план изд. книж. маг. "Труд" за 1917 прилагаю.

----------


## slimka21

Исходя из личных интересов хочу спросить историческое значение домов и жил ли там кто-то известный?:
М.Арнаутская 47,49,51
пер. Нечипоренко (Авчинникова) 12

----------


## Valuska

Добрый день!
Огромное спасибо за предоставленную информацию.Так, будучи молодыми мы не слушали рассказов своих родителей,все некогда было, а теперь приходится по капелькам собирать, чтобы внуки знали своих предков...
 Я живу в дедовском доме по Хвойному переулку,10.В переулке было 27 домов, осталось 2,на месте остальных= современноя многоэтажная застройка.
Если Вас интересует история домов,жителей переулка, фото нашего дома- я могу предоставить.
Меня еще интересует история кирпичного завода,что на Лагерной(Бреуса). Кто хозяин?(Первый)
Если есть какие-то книги по жизни Одессы в период 1890-1920г, посоветуйте, пожайлуста.
С уважением-    Алексеева Валентина

----------


## 453

> "Баба ёжка" он называется, я там в детстве на канате подвешенном к дереву катался и по моему там ни одно поколение каталось. А когда выключали воду то ходили туда воду набирать - там под забором родник был...


 
ну значица, мы катались на одном канате :smileflag:    ,а "родник" тот заасфальтировали вот...  вода хоть и хм.. несамая лучшая была , но тогда казалось что вкуснее нет :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Господа знатоки, подскажите, что раньше находилось в здании  ЧМП на Дерибасовской 2?


 Мы не знатоки, мы только учимся. Здание строилось для графа Ивана Иосифовича де Витта в 1830-х годах, перед революцией принадлежало Русскому обществу пароходства и торговли (РОПиТу), предтече ЧМП.

----------


## pl9019

> Будем продолжать поиски!


 
Вот пару картинок. Совершенно случайно нашел в интернете. 
На днях общался со старожилом (товарищ моего покойного отца), так он сказал, что в 1947г. на этом месте было старое пепелище и больше ничего. Наверху никаких построек небыло, только "два столба". Но! Там где сейчас "новые" круглые корпуса был ипподром (заброшенный).
А вот здание с фотки Jorjic(а) дийствительно находилось в 10-ти метрах от воды. Оно, здание, было кирпичным с двумя входами - от моря и со стороны дороги (нужно было подняться по ступенькам). Там был пляжный магазин и наливайка.

----------


## 453

и я исходя из личных интересов хочу спросить историческое значение дома №1 по спуску Ласточкина. его сейчас нет, снесли, но любопытно все что с ним связанно.... может кто-нибудь знает о нем что-то, поделитесь информацией, пожалуйста

----------


## Пушкин

> и я исходя из личных интересов хочу спросить историческое значение дома №1 по спуску Ласточкина. его сейчас нет, снесли, но любопытно все что с ним связанно.... может кто-нибудь знает о нем что-то, поделитесь информацией, пожалуйста


  Там жилой дом был, его снесли в начале 90х, здание напротив интереснее - там мечеть была, но старых фото я нигде не встречал...

----------


## Mert

Друзья, у кого имеется фотография дома Бларамберга по улице Канатная 2? Очень интересует связь этого здания с пушкинским периодом в Одессе. Буду крайне признателен любой информации. Прошу современные фотографии с 2008 года не высылать. Дом "отремонтировали" и еще один архитектурный шедевр А.А. Дигби перестал существовать. Заранее, благодарен.

----------


## NoDVa777

Доброго времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно увидеть изображение дореволюционного герба Одессы, кроме как на чугунных перилах спуска в переулок П. Чайковского (у Оперного театра), на памятнике А. Пушкину (Думская площадь) и на мосту Новикова по ул. И. Бунина. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## VicTur

> Доброго времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно увидеть изображение дореволюционного герба Одессы, кроме как на чугунных перилах спуска в переулок П. Чайковского (у Оперного театра), на памятнике А. Пушкину (Думская площадь) и на мосту Новикова по ул. И. Бунина. Заранее благодарен.


 Здесь перечислены несколько «гербовых» мест в Одессе.

----------


## OLL

У кого есть фотки кладбища, которое "перенесли" в конце 80х с ул. Ак. Королева возле рынка Южный, там где сейчас Церковь строят, и там где пара бадег есть. А то народ сидит себе в кафе, и даже не знает, что отдыхает на кладбище...

----------


## Пушкин

> Доброго времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно увидеть изображение дореволюционного герба Одессы, кроме как на чугунных перилах спуска в переулок П. Чайковского (у Оперного театра), на памятнике А. Пушкину (Думская площадь) и на мосту Новикова по ул. И. Бунина. Заранее благодарен.


  На фасаде задания Первой станции скорой помощи в Валиховском переулке №10 а так же в Купальном переулке (Веры Инбер) 7/9

----------


## SaMoVar

Оперный театр само-собой. Не факт, что герб не доделали реставраторы.

----------


## victor.odessa

> На фасаде задания Первой станции скорой помощи в Валиховском переулке №10


 Вот фото.
Вложение 2623438Вложение 2623440

----------


## Мусинька

По улице Базарная, 33 внутри двора, справа, где веранды, какое то время жил Илья Файнзильберг, впоследствии взявший псевдоним Ильф и написавший 12 стульев.
Говорят что жил он там в 10-ти летнем возрасте, перила по которым он съезжал так и не менялись  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> У кого есть фотки кладбища, которое "перенесли" в конце 80х с ул. Ак. Королева возле рынка Южный, там где сейчас Церковь строят, и там где пара бадег есть. А то народ сидит себе в кафе, и даже не знает, что отдыхает на кладбище...


  Кладбище никуда не переносили. Просто на этом месте вырыли котлован. Я был на его дне и фотографировал остатки могил. На стенках этого котлована старые могилы выглядели как разрезанные большой бритвой. Этакое кладбище в разрезе. Не думаю, что самосвал, в который все это насыпал экскаватор возил их на перезахоронение...
А китайский ресторан до сих пор стоит на костях.
У нашего народа есть традиция отдыхать на кладбище. Вспомните Первое христианское кладбище возле Привоза, превращенное в парк аттракционов. А Куликово поле, - тоже большое кладбище...
Вообще, современная Одесса (усилиями наших властей), постепенно становится одним большим кладбищем Старой Одессы.

----------


## Antique

А к какому насел'нному пункту относилось то кладбище?

----------


## Kamin

Я слышал что это было кладбище колхоза Карла Либнехта (это Овидиопольский район)

----------


## SaMoVar

Вполне вероятно - колхоз в том районе был. Вообще колхоз огромнейший по территории. Новое колхозное кладбище сейчас около рыбпорта.
Кладбище Большого фонтана - треугольник Колхозная, Долгая, Рыбачья. Тоже уничтожено.

----------


## Black_Shef

По большому счёту, абстрагируясь от эмоций, мест где не было бы раньше могил, кладбищ практически не осталось на земле, кроме полюсов, и то под вопросов ?

_И при чём тут какая-либо власть ?_

----------


## mlch

> У нашего народа есть традиция отдыхать на кладбище. Вспомните Первое христианское кладбище возле Привоза, превращенное в парк аттракционов. А Куликово поле, - тоже большое кладбище...


 Ну тогда добавим в этот список еще и Карантинное кладбище в нынешнем парке Шевченко. И первое еврейское на месте которого - школа, детский сад и спорткомплекс. И второе еврейское, которое теперь называется Артиллерийским парком...
И что теперь делать?

----------


## pl9019

Олег Сивирин таки открыл рубрику "Лузановка и Лузановы" у себя на сайте.

----------


## Пушкин

> У нашего народа есть традиция отдыхать на кладбище. Вспомните Первое христианское кладбище возле Привоза, превращенное в парк аттракционов. А Куликово поле, - тоже большое кладбище...


  Ещё можно  и Хаджибей вспомнить с его кладбищами и стоянки кочевников - скифов... :smileflag:  и давайте на этом перестанем жмура лобать...

----------


## 453

> Там жилой дом был, его снесли в начале 90х, здание напротив интереснее - там мечеть была, но старых фото я нигде не встречал...


  то что там был жилой дом я знаю - я родилась в нем, но мне интересно все что с ним связано: чей, когда, для чего и тд. я помню красивую лепнину в квартирах, но не во всех(детьми мы часто друг к другу в гости ходили)... Вы говорите напротив была мечеть-это где напротив?, на месте портклуба или во дворе соседнего дома, когда его там небыло и откуда информация что она там вообще была, на старых фото действительно нет никакой мечети.

----------


## Пушкин

> то что там был жилой дом я знаю - я родилась в нем, но мне интересно все что с ним связано: чей, когда, для чего и тд. я помню красивую лепнину в квартирах, но не во всех(детьми мы часто друг к другу в гости ходили)... Вы говорите напротив была мечеть-это где напротив?, на месте портклуба или во дворе соседнего дома, когда его там небыло и откуда информация что она там вообще была, на старых фото действительно нет никакой мечети.


  Есть, правда от неё остались развалины... http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/00286_01_Old_Mosque/flash/index.html 
Это с лева от Портклуба, чуть -чуть наверх, а дом о котором вы говорите, с типично одесским двориком, где были галереи веранд. В детстве  часто бегали там заходя с Польского спуска и выходя на Ланжероновский... :smileflag:

----------


## escorpio

> Правильно, за этими строениями море, только администрация пляжа находится не там. Если смотреть на фотографию, то администрация метрах в трехстах правее (западнее). Этого здания сейчас просто нет. Кое-что проясняется! 
> 1. Фотография 1921 года сделана с Николаевской дороги, примерно оттуда где сейчас трамвайные пути на горку. Усадьба от обозначеных бараков находится метров 500 восточнее. Бараки стояли как раз на месте памятника Котовскому (круг) ближе к Николаевской дороге. 
> 2. Вот собственно и само фото части здания, принадлежавшего Лузановым:
> 
> Ещё в декабре здание было белым, а сейчас разукрашеное. Фотку  нашел в процессе написания этого поста. 
> Месяц назад такого сайта не было.
> 3. Вот пару ссылок на эту тему:
> здесь
> здесь
> ...


 Ну не знаю где вы взяли эту информацию, но могу достоверно утверждать, что здание на фото построено в *1956* году и, если раззуть глаза, то на нём четко видна пионерская символика. Вы, конечно, можете сказать, что граф Лузанов был пионером...... Сомневаюсь.

А, если уж  говорить о сохранившихся зданиях графа Лузанова, то они есть только на верхнем плато ДЦ Молодая гвардия и в них находятся служебные помещения лагеря.

----------


## pl9019

> Ну не знаю где вы взяли эту информацию, но могу достоверно утверждать, что здание на фото построено в *1956* году и, если раззуть глаза, то на нём четко видна пионерская символика. Вы, конечно, можете сказать, что граф Лузанов был пионером...... Сомневаюсь.
> А, если уж  говорить о сохранившихся зданиях графа Лузанова, то они есть только на верхнем плато ДЦ Молодая гвардия и в них находятся служебные помещения лагеря.


 Чудненько, давайте вместе "раззуем глаза" :smileflag:  Если Вы внимательно читали тему, то могли увидеть, что она зиждется на предположениях и догадках которые требуют либо подтверждения, либо опровержения. Если у Вас есть достоверная информация - милости просим, просветите.
Так скажем, пионерскую символику можно было прилепить в любой момент, но это не главное и в принципе не существенно для нашего маленького исследования.
Что подтверждает то, что здание построено в 1956г.? Я только предположу, что это действительно так. Но, вопрос совсем не в том построено оно в 30-х или в 60-х, как здесь обсуждалось, и так понятно, это постройка в стиле советского историцизма. Вопрос главный вот в чём: находится ли это здание на том самом месте где находилась усадьба дворян Лузановых? Ведь это здание, очень может быть, стоит на фундаменте той старой усадьбы. Есть свидетельства очевидцев, что на этом месте в 1947г. были развалины. Кстати, пожилой человек по памяти описал место и форму того строения, которое он видел в 1947г. Он не знаком с интернетом и вообще с компьютером, карты он не видел. Так вот, он нарисовал точно такой треугольник какой мы видим на карте, но с продолжением боковых частей к морю, т.е. двор был более замкнутым. Так же он сказал, что это похоже на орла, а на верху небыло вообще никаких строений - только два столба.
Ели у Вас есть достоверная информация по зданиям действительно принадлежавшим Лузановым, прошу выложите фотку на карте и опишите где они находятся и, что из себя представляют сейчас. Будет всем очень интересно. Благодарю заранее!

В том, что усадьба Лузановых была именно на территории ДЦ "Моладая Гвардия" сомнений нет.
Цитата:



> Павел, судя по тому, что в 2003-04 гг мне рассказывали жители ближайшего к Лузановке села - усадьба Лузановых находилась на нынешней территории центра "Молодая Гвардия" Это то, что они знали от своих родителей. Сами же утверждали, что на территории "Молодой Гвардии" до сих пор сохранились несколько зданий, оставшихся от инфраструктуры усадебного хозяйства. С этими постройками связана одна местная, то ли легенда, то ли быль, о жившей ( и при советской власти и при румынской оккупации ) в одном из этих зданий до глубокой старости бывшей служанке Лузановых.
> Что могло произойти с жилым домом усадьбы не знаю. Ещё во время Гражданской войны его могли сжечь и растащить "на камень" Гадать не буду. Узнаю - будет на сайте в другой рубрике.
> Ещё, главное, что может свидетельствовать о расположении здесь жилой усадьбы - это фамильный некрополь Лузановых с девятью захоронениями, в том числе и детскими. 
> Михаил Фомич Лузанов также владел домом в Одессе - улица Маразлиевская, 30 
> 
> С уважением, Олег


 Интересна история семьи Лузановых, и, что осталось от усадьбы сегодня.
Дополнительная информация здесь:
http://olsir.info Тема: Лузановка и окрестности (Одесса)

http://olsir.info Одесса. "Лузановка и Лузановы" (Исторические места, личности и события)

http://olsir.info  30 апреля 2011 года. Приднестровская Молдавская Республика., город Бендеры. Церемония перезахоронения Генерал-майора русской императорской армии Лузанова Фомы Петровича

----------


## escorpio

На фото обведены красным здания действительно принадлежащие графу Лузанову. В первом сверху сейчас склад, во втором - ранее был музей Молодой гвардии, сейчас стоит не используется, в третьем - служебные помещения (магазин был, кабинеты какие-то...)

На нижнем плато Молодой гвардии зданий, принадлежащих Лузановым, не сохранилось.

----------


## pl9019

> На фото обведены красным здания действительно принадлежащие графу Лузанову. В первом сверху сейчас склад, во втором - ранее был музей Молодой гвардии, сейчас стоит не используется, в третьем - служебные помещения (магазин был, кабинеты какие-то...)
> 
> На нижнем плато Молодой гвардии зданий, принадлежащих Лузановым, не сохранилось.


 Музей похож на эту схему?    В музее нет информации о Лузановых?
Приятель моего отца, буду называть его "старожил", говорил, что усадьба могла быть на территории кемпинга (кто помнит). Но у Сивирина есть интересная фотография плана раскопок 1929 года, на них море в этом месте доходит почти к дороге, получается нобольшой заливчик, следовательно усадьба там находиться не могла. Так ка расстояние от кемпинга до здания предполагаемой усадьбы всего ничего - метров 150-200 - старожил предположил, что здание восстановлено на старом фундаменте.

----------


## escorpio

> Музей похож на эту схему?    В музее нет информации о Лузановых?
> Приятель моего отца, буду называть его "старожил", говорил, что усадьба могла быть на территории кемпинга (кто помнит). Но у Сивирина есть интересная фотография плана раскопок 1929 года, на них море в этом месте доходит почти к дороге, получается нобольшой заливчик, следовательно усадьба там находиться не могла. Так ка расстояние от кемпинга до здания предполагаемой усадьбы всего ничего - метров 150-200 - старожил предположил, что здание восстановлено на старом фундаменте.


 

Вот фото музея Молодой гвардии. План здания, опубликованный Вами, подходит под это сооружение. Знаю, что в этом здании провел последнюю, в своей жизни, ночь Котовский.

----------


## pl9019

> Вот фото музея Молодой гвардии. План здания, опубликованный Вами, подходит под это сооружение. Знаю, что в этом здании провел последнюю, в своей жизни, ночь Котовский.


 Премного благодарен!!! Отличное фото! Не затруднит Вас опубликовать здесь фотографии двух оставшихся зданий?

----------


## escorpio

Ну фото склада я вряд-ли найду, а вот фото здания, где был магазин и сейчас служебные помещения можно поискать.

----------


## pl9019

Надо поискать!

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

по рассказам моего папы, на месте первой школы, что на ул.Марии Росковой, раньше находилась конюшня. А в районе Средней-Косвенной был базарчик, где он в юные годы (начало 50-х) продавал велик

----------


## escorpio

> 


 Этому плану соответствует это здание:

----------


## Antique

> Этому плану соответствует это здание


 Архитектура такая, усадебная.

----------


## pl9019

*escorpio*, благодарю! Качественные фото. Так, потихоньку картина проясняется. Интересно, одну половину белили, а вторую? Вспоминается старый анекдот: " Договор. Заключен между двумя сторонами... Мы, цыгане, с одной стороны и руководство предприятия с другой стороны, составили этот договор согласно которому обязуемся покрасить пароход... Чтож, вы только половину покрасили?! Э-э нет, начальник! Мы, цыгане, со своей стороны работу сделали, а вторую половину должно красить руководство предприятия..." :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> *escorpio*, благодарю! Качественные фото. Так, потихоньку картина проясняется. Интересно, одну половину белили, а вторую? Вспоминается старый анекдот: " Договор. Заключен между двумя сторонами... Мы, цыгане, с одной стороны и руководство предприятия с другой стороны, составили этот договор согласно которому обязуемся покрасить пароход... Чтож, вы только половину покрасили?! Э-э нет, начальник! Мы, цыгане, со своей стороны работу сделали, а вторую половину должно красить руководство предприятия..."


 Я такое каждый раз вижу ) Сегодня впечатлила покраска фрагментов фасада на уровне первого этажа павловских дешёвых квартир со стороны Итальянского бульвара.

----------


## Antique

Ещё очень интересует ,что находилоcь в здании на Приморской, 37, это напротив Андросовского переулка. Впамятниках архитектуры упомянуто административное здание, но ни слова более.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ещё очень интересует ,что находилоcь в здании на Приморской, 37, это напротив Андросовского переулка. Впамятниках архитектуры упомянуто административное здание, но ни слова более.


 Дом №37 построен арх.Меснером в 1906г и принадлежал одесскому архиерею. Здесь был свечной завод, а ныне погранотряд. 
В доме №39 был детский приют, а во дворе также свечной завод г-на Шахназова.

----------


## Antique

> Дом №37 построен арх.Меснером в 1906г и принадлежал одесскому архиерею. Здесь был свечной завод, а ныне погранотряд. 
> В доме №39 был детский приют, а во дворе также свечной завод г-на Шахназова.


 довольно неожиданно для меня... Стало быть архиереи всё же переселились из усадьбы Потоцкой (нынешний ювелирный завод), а свечной завод наверное принадлежал церковному ведомству?

----------


## victor.odessa

> довольно неожиданно для меня... Стало быть архиереи всё же переселились из усадьбы Потоцкой (нынешний ювелирный завод), а свечной завод наверное принадлежал церковному ведомству?


 Ну вот, предоставь информацию, а потом ещё и оправдывайся. Разве я Вам написал о том, что архиерей жил по данному адресу??? Вам может принадлежать несколько домов, но значит ли то, что Вы в них будете жить?

----------


## Antique

> Ну вот, предоставь информацию, а потом ещё и оправдывайся. Разве я Вам написал о том, что архиерей жил по данному адресу??? Вам может принадлежать несколько домов, но значит ли то, что Вы в них будете жить?


 Извините, наверно фраза звучит в других интонациях, чем я задумывал. Это просто был вопрос с тем расчётом, что вдруг вы знаете определённые детали вопроса.

Не уверен, что лично архиерею принадлежало недвижимое имущество, он получал жильё от духовного ведомства, как представитель духовной власти. И к тому же, уже не помню где, читал, что архиереев хотели переселить с Софиевской, чему они сопротивлялись.

----------


## SaMoVar

насчёт архиепископов))

----------


## malyutka_e

> довольно неожиданно для меня... Стало быть архиереи всё же переселились из усадьбы Потоцкой (нынешний ювелирный завод), а свечной завод наверное принадлежал церковному ведомству?


  По моим данным было два подворья - верхнее и нижнее (со свечным заводиком). В нижнем сохранился источник с очень хорошей водой.

----------


## Гидрант

> Ещё очень интересует ,что находилоcь в здании на Приморской, 37, это напротив Андросовского переулка. Впамятниках архитектуры упомянуто административное здание, но ни слова более.


 Чтобы окончательно всех запутать  :smileflag: , укажу, что в книге "Вся Одеса" за 1911 год дома №№37 и 39 записаны на Трестера Василия Федоровича - потомственного почетного гражданина, проживавшего, кстати, не там, а по Лермонтовскому пер., 10. 
  *Показать скрытый текст* **"Записаны" - потому, что согласно примечания той же книги "_Дома с №1-го до №41-го и с №51 до №57 составляют собственность города, но находятся в арендном пользовании  у перечисленных лиц и учреждений_"
Но все это - не более, чем иллюзия  :smileflag: , *ибо нумерация домов поменялась* - на углу Военного спуска находился аж "старый" №61, соответственно, 37-ой где-то возле Потемкинской. А вот напротив  Андросовского переулка действительно имелись *№№ 77-79*, числящиеся как Архиерейский Дом. Напротив их, в №32 - Архиерейское подворье.

ПС. О Шахназове справочник умалчивает, а приюты (детский №81-83  и им.Маразли №85) занимали  три дома -до самого завода Беллино-Фендериха

----------


## Antique

> Чтобы окончательно всех запутать , укажу, что в книге "Вся Одеса" за 1911 год дома №№37 и 39 записаны на Трестера Василия Федоровича - потомственного почетного гражданина, проживавшего, кстати, не там, а по Лермонтовскому пер., 10. 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* **"Записаны" - потому, что согласно примечания той же книги "_Дома с №1-го до №41-го и с №51 до №57 составляют собственность города, но находятся в арендном пользовании  у перечисленных лиц и учреждений_"
> Но все это - не более, чем иллюзия , *ибо нумерация домов поменялась* - на углу Военного спуска находился аж "старый" №61, соответственно, 37-ой где-то возле Потемкинской. А вот напротив  Андросовского переулка действительно имелись *№№ 77-79*, числящиеся как Архиерейский Дом. Напротив их, в №32 - Архиерейское подворье.
> 
> ПС. О Шахназове справочник умалчивает, а приюты (детский №81-83  и им.Маразли №85) занимали  три дома -до самого завода Беллино-Фендериха


 Спасибо всем за ответы. С виду не скажешь, что знание церковное, почему-то духовное ведомство решило не возводить здание в так любимом ими церковном стиле. Может решили сэкономить или производство занимало большую часть здания.

А завод Беллино-Фендерих это в том числе здание в кирпичном стиле, где находится ПТУ морского транспорта (По 2гис - 45-й номер)?

----------


## OdGen

ПТУ морского транспорта (ныне - Одесский профессиональный лицей морского транспорта) находится в здании Второго детского дневного приюта при Соборном комитете общества помощи бедным, построенным в 1904 г. (дореволюционный адрес - Приморская, 81 и 83, современный - ул. Приморская, 45, левое из двух зданий с одинаковой нумерацией). Построено на участке Маразли но на средство Маврокордато. При этом приют Маразли, построенный в 1904 г. - это тоже Приморская, 45 (адрес на начало 1900-х годов - ул. Приморская, 31, затем - №85, современный адрес - ул. Приморская, 45, правое из двух зданий с одинаковой нумерацией).
Завод начинался уже за этими приютами.

----------


## Le Roy

Здание свечного завода на Приморской заложено было 24 апреля 1913 года. Строилось по проекту епархиального архитектора Дмитрия Тимофеевича Мирошниченко. В нижнем этаже располагался сам завод и его склады, во втором - зал для заседания Управления свечного завода, приемная для доктора и квартиры смотрителя, мастера, бухгалтера и письмоводителя. Техник Г.И. Суменков оснастил завод механизмами, паропроводом и отоплением занимался техник В.Ф. Трепке.
Освятили здание 26 сентября 1914 года.

----------


## Antique

> Здание свечного завода на Приморской заложено было 24 апреля 1913 года. Строилось по проекту епархиального архитектора Дмитрия Тимофеевича Мирошниченко. В нижнем этаже располагался сам завод и его склады, во втором - зал для заседания Управления свечного завода, приемная для доктора и квартиры смотрителя, мастера, бухгалтера и письмоводителя. Техник Г.И. Суменков оснастил завод механизмами, паропроводом и отоплением занимался техник В.Ф. Трепке.
> Освятили здание 26 сентября 1914 года.


 Большое спасибо, приятно узнать, что архитектор Д.Т. Мирошниченко оставил здесь свой след. Известно здание построенное им на Старопортофранковской, 41 - очень оригинальный образец модерна. 

Только теперь я затрудняюсь локализовать здание, которое строил Меснер в 1906-м  и Свечной завод, построенный Мирошниченко в 1913-м.

----------


## Le Roy

> Большое спасибо, приятно узнать, что архитектор Д.Т. Мирошниченко оставил здесь свой след. Известно здание построенное им на Старопортофранковской, 41 - очень оригинальный образец модерна. 
> 
> Только теперь я затрудняюсь локализовать здание, которое строил Меснер в 1906-м  и Свечной завод, построенный Мирошниченко в 1913-м.


 К сказанному могу добавить, что здание свечного завода изначально было по форме буквы "П".

----------


## 453

спасибо за ссылку, очень интересно, но я не совсем поняла, где именно была мечеть, Слева от портклуба второй пролет лестницы? Там странный дом, всегда был заколочен вход и нам, малышне, строго-настрого запрещали туда ходить. Вы его имели ввиду? И да, наш двор был проходной :smileflag:  и мы, жильцы дома, очень не любили чужих, бегающих мальчишек :smileflag: 
Все, уже поняла где была мечеть,  на сайте стоят три ссылки в недалеко друг от друга , это все одна мечеть, верно?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Добрый вечер! А кто знает, что находилось раньше на месте хрущёвки на Дерибасовской (овощной магазин)? и что с предыдущим домом случилось? бомба попала?

----------


## Pinky

Были домики, такие себе, небольшие, двухэтажные, бомба не попала, снесли, видимо, из-за ветхости в 50-х. Совсем недавно Joric, ecли, не ошибаюсь, выкладывал в теме "История и современность - фотозагадки" снимки этого места.

----------


## Trs

Трёхэтажный дом. У меня есть подозрение, что частично оказался встроен в первый этаж хрущёвки на стыке с соседним домом.

----------


## VicTur

> Были домики, такие себе, небольшие, двухэтажные, бомба не попала, снесли, видимо, из-за ветхости в 50-х. Совсем недавно Joric, ecли, не ошибаюсь, выкладывал в теме "История и современность - фотозагадки" снимки этого места.


 А можно ссылку на фотозагадку Jorjik'а?
Старый дом, стоявший на этом месте, видно на некоторых снимках Греческой площади из галереи Брассла.

----------


## krust

> Добрый вечер! А кто знает, что находилось раньше на месте хрущёвки на Дерибасовской (овощной магазин)? и что с предыдущим домом случилось? бомба попала?


 
*А.Дроздовский."Одесса на старых открытках"*



> _"В 1880-х годах купец П.С.Ралли, уже владеющий двумя домами на Дерибасовской улице,приобрёл у Тюнеева ещё один дом на углу Гаванной улицы. Неказистое, как бы "вросшее в землю" здание стояло, очевидно, когда то у моста, существовавшего здесь в незапамятные времена. Как и в других домах на Дерибасовской, в доме №20 всегда существовали коммерческие заведения...
> ...В начале 60-х годов ХХ века дом был снесён и на его месте построено типовое пятиэтажное жилое здание с большим овощным магазином, занимающим долгое время весь первый этаж."_

----------


## Kamin

Я помню в этом здании находился большой магазин канцелярских товаров и игрушек (где-то в 50 годах прошлого века).  А мне друзья еще говорили, что там у входа стояло чучело большого бурого медведя. Я медведя не помню. Помню только что магазин был темноват внутри.

----------


## Kamin

Овощной магазин занимал не только первый этаж здания, но и весь двор. Его перекрыли крышей, чтобы жильцам не доставался запах (скажем не всегда свежих) овощей.

----------


## Kamin

И еще одна интересная информация об этом месте - Гаванная угол Дерибасовской. По рассказам моего отца, он вырос в доме по Гаванной № 12, во время одной их бомбежек Одессы в начале войны там упала бомба, ушла в землю и не разорвалась. Достали ее или нет этого он не знает.

----------


## Black_Shef

Еще одного старого дома не стало в Одессе - адрес: Французский бульвар 13.

Насколько он был исторически "неинтересен" ? Кто знает.

Да внутри дом был не особо комфортным, я заходил в парадную и в квартиру в гости товарищу, который, когда - то в нем жил.

Квартира, конечно, была не очень удобная, мягко говоря.

----------


## Pinky

> А можно ссылку на фотозагадку Jorjik'а?
> Старый дом, стоявший на этом месте, видно на некоторых снимках Греческой площади из галереи Брассла.


 Ссылку к сожалению не нашел - Да, вот эти снимки он выкладывал

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=57&pid=11196#top_display_media

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=57&pid=4902#top_display_media

----------


## Antique

> Еще одного старого дома не стало в Одессе - адрес: Французский бульвар 13.
> 
> Насколько он был исторически "неинтересен" ? Кто знает.
> 
> Да внутри дом был не особо комфортным, я заходил в парадную и в квартиру в гости товарищу, который, когда - то в нем жил.
> 
> Квартира, конечно, была не очень удобная, мягко говоря.


 Его уже как пол года нет. А что там было за здание?

----------


## pl9019

> Его уже как пол года нет. А что там было за здание?


 По-моему его (здание) снесли пару лет назад. Здание было двухэтажное с мансардой и полуподвалом, принадлежало (если память не изменяет) Союзу реставраторов. Фамилия директора - Янкелович. Ну-у, сдавали в аренду помещения и т.д....
Стены из ракушняка вроде не советского периода, а вот мансарду точно в советское время достраивали. Мансарда была стилизована под какое-то средневековое деревянное зодчество. Перед парадным был палисадник. К сожалению фото не имею.

----------


## krust

> Я помню в этом здании находился большой магазин канцелярских товаров и игрушек (где-то в 50 годах прошлого века).  А мне друзья еще говорили, что там у входа стояло чучело большого бурого медведя. Я медведя не помню. Помню только что магазин был темноват внутри.


  Еще интересное сведение - "_угловое здание дома Ралли, где ныне цветочный и другие магазины, ещё в 50-х годах(прошлого, ХIХ века) был в полтора этажа, оно осталось в том же виде - только нижний этаж его засыпан землёй_" - это подтверждает, дом находился на краю оврага и "видел" мост подрядчика Брындзы через Гимназскую. А со стороны Гаванной под номером 13, в 1911-1912 гг. издавался первый! журнал "Крокодил"

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Огромное спасибо! Столько шикарной информации...

----------


## tulpania

Здравствуйте, я вот ищу фотографии или сведения про квартал Ришельевская угол Успенской, угол Базарной; Пушкинская угол Успенской, угол Базарной.
Я жила в (а-ля) сталинке на Ришельевской 35/37. А вот что было на месте этого дома - не могу найти. Буду благодарна интересной информации  :smileflag:  Спасибо!

----------


## Trs

Справочник Пилявского:



> Жилой дом для сотрудников МВД с встроенным детским садом, 1954-1960, арх. Козика А. В., Подзырко Б. И. (памятник истории), на месте дома Фрейман, 1826, арх. Риглер И. К.


 «Вся Одесса» на 1902-03 гг. определяет владельца большого углового участка №№37, 37а как Сукальского Б.

Квартал на аэрофотосъёмку Люфтваффе попал. Именно что попал - ничего конкретнее сказать нельзя, так как он на седьмом листе, где можно разобрать только общий план.

В закромах Брассла фото дома не обнаружено.

----------


## Гидрант

> «Вся Одесса» на 1902-03 гг. определяет владельца большого углового участка №№37, 37а как Сукальского Б.


 То же самое в 1911 году: Ришельевская 35 и 37 - Сукальский Борис Мойсеевич

----------


## Kamin

В справочнике "Вся Одесса" за 1899 г. издание В.К. Фельдберга  - Ришельевская № 35, домовладелец - Томазини Е. 
                                                                                             Ришельевская № 37, домовладелец - Сукальские Н.
Сукальские Н. записаны дважды под номером 37

----------


## Пушкин

Подскажите пожалуйста, где находился или находится дом Попудовой на Итальянском бульваре, бывший дом Ксениса?

----------


## malyutka_e

Что вы можете сказать по поводу этого здания и где оно находится ? Фотография сделана в 70-е годы.

----------


## Миланчик 2

Мы живем в доме 15 по улице Разумовской---может кто подскажет его историю--дом старый,конечно не памятник исторический-просто интересно кто был хозяином.Спасибо.

----------


## Trs

Пилявский гласит:

Разумовская, 13 — дом Прусиба-Розенвальд, 1881, арх. Апышков П. Ф.; 1902 — реконструкция инж. Сталль М. И.
Разумовская, 17 — дом В. Сахновского, 1891, арх. Оттон Г. Ц.

№15 нет.

В 1899..1902 году весь участок на углу Серединского уже принадлежал Фишеру.

>Квартал на аэрофотосъёмку Люфтваффе попал. Именно что попал - ничего конкретнее сказать нельзя, так как он на седьмом листе, где можно разобрать только общий план.

----------


## Миланчик 2

Спасибо за информацию,только странно что нет15 номера -дом угловой 3 этажа, а вот 17 дома как такового нет_ под этим номером одноэтажные такие сарайчики .

----------


## Trs

Может, вы и есть №17? У Пилявского встречаются ошибки и опечатки, спутаны соседние дома — я не удивлюсь.

----------


## victor.odessa

"Дом №15 принадлежал Филиппу Коварскому, здесь до революции - аптека З.Ш. Костаковского", прочитал я в статье "Разумовская улица" В.П.Нетребского.

----------


## Antique

> а вот 17 дома как такового нет_ под этим номером одноэтажные такие сарайчики .


 На Яндекс картах посмотрел - №17 просто очень скромное здание, вроде как на Мельницах, но не сарай, капитальное. Но не вижу смысла в том, чтобы Оттон брался за это здание, слишком простое, а вот 15-й номер мог быть им построен.

----------


## Flibyster

Знакомая из детдома, 1952 г/р, ныне проживающая в Находке обратилась ко мне с просьбой: "В Одессе, возле автовокзала, в районе второй заставы,где-то рядом находится роддом где меня оставила мать,старый роддом,его закрыли,но если ты сможешь сфотай его,где я появилась на свет,ну очень интересно мне это место,сделай доброе дело.Заранее благодарю."
Сфоткать не сложно, но где искать этот старый роддом - не представляю... Может, кто-нибудь что знает за этот роддом?... Заранее признателен за помощь!

----------


## Antique

> Знакомая из детдома, 1952 г/р, ныне проживающая в Находке обратилась ко мне с просьбой: "В Одессе, возле автовокзала, в районе второй заставы,где-то рядом находится роддом где меня оставила мать,старый роддом,его закрыли,но если ты сможешь сфотай его,где я появилась на свет,ну очень интересно мне это место,сделай доброе дело.Заранее благодарю."
> Сфоткать не сложно, но где искать этот старый роддом - не представляю... Может, кто-нибудь что знает за этот роддом?... Заранее признателен за помощь!


 На Молдованке в 1-м Разумовском переулке, 4 до революции был открыт роддом, но не знаю в каком году его закрыли.

----------


## OdGen

Роддом в 1-м Разумовском переулке, 4 действовал как роддом еще в 1970-х годах. Здание сохранилось.

----------


## Almond

> Роддом в 1-м Разумовском переулке, 4 действовал как роддом еще в 1970-х годах. Здание сохранилось.


 Там сейчас - городской психиатрический диспансер. :smileflag:

----------


## Flibyster

Вот это СПАСИБО! Сфотографирую - непременно выложу фото.

----------


## Kamin

Вот это здание, недавно сфотографировал сын.

----------


## pl9019

Это где-то в районе ул.Мечникова? Недавно прохаживался, там есть что пофотографировать. В конце ул.Дидрихсона с удивлением обнаружил, что "Курсантской лестницы" уже нет - на склоне идет стройка. Также есть здания, которые срочно надо запечатлеть, пока не снесли.

----------


## Trs

Уже нет?! Её не должны были сносить, это не предусматривалось.

Я смутно помню Дидрихсона ещё до сноса домов у Дюковской — особенно зелёный дом, граничивший с трансформаторной будкой. Отец тогда работал в высотном корпусе высшей Мореходки и мы часто ходили мимо этих домов. Может, эти дома попали хотя бы фоном на какое-то фото или фильм? Очень хочется сейчас их снова увидеть, а негде.

А роддом в 1-м Разумовском - таки-да недалеко от Мечникова (хотя в теме фотозагадок моё „недалеко“ мне периодически припоминали)

----------


## pl9019

> Уже нет?! Её не должны были сносить, это не предусматривалось.


 За забор не заглядывал. Судя по котловану, там ничего не должно остаться от лестницы.

----------


## Trs

Цитирую отца:
— Её не могли убрать. По ней наши курсанты каждое утро идут.

Может, котлован рядом с лестницей? В любом случае он обещал завтра посмотреть что там и как, если будет время.

----------


## Antique

> Это где-то в районе ул.Мечникова?


 Далековато будет, это Между Мечникова и автовокзалом. На Молдованке чаще всего интересные обьекты точечные, красивая сплошная застройка есть на Градоначальницкой.

----------


## Trs

На Прохоровской и Хмельницкого — тоже ничего будет.

----------


## Antique

> На Прохоровской и Хмельницкого — тоже ничего будет.


 да, думал тоже их упомянуть и ещё болгарскую, но ближе к концу застройка совсем простенькая.

----------


## pl9019

> Цитирую отца:
> — Её не могли убрать. По ней наши курсанты каждое утро идут.
> 
> Может, котлован рядом с лестницей? В любом случае он обещал завтра посмотреть что там и как, если будет время.


 Я как раз хотел по ней пройти. Забор сплошной, как они там ходят, непонятно.

----------


## Antique

> Вот это здание, недавно сфотографировал сын.


 Ещё одно подобное творение Ландесмана можно увидеть, посетив Ленинградскую, 21. Там до ревоюции была устроена лечебница для животных - комплекс из нескольких зданий. Существующее там госучереждение сохранило преемственность.

Самое красивое из них - это жилое здание для медиков. Бывший амбар (переделан под жилое здание) тоже неплох. Оба здания выполнены в кирпичном стиле, подобном лечебнице Дю-Буше и роддому в 1-м Разумовском. Сама же лечебница простенькая, одноэтажного типа.

p.s. в справочнике Пилявского улица Ленинградская названа Петропавловской.

----------


## Trs

Ну, я бы не сказал. Прохоровскую замыкает великолепный угловой дом, а через дорогу от него — четырёхэтажный с кирпичным фасадом; Хмельницкого на всём своём протяжении сохраняет довольно интересные дома.

А вот Болгарская — увы, дальше Высокого переулка уже никакая. Даже Лазарева поинтереснее на том отрезке будет (а вот с ней наоборот — от Мечникова до Высокого она довольно уныла).

----------


## victor.odessa

> С удивлением обнаружил, что "Курсантской лестницы" уже нет - на склоне идет стройка.


 Есть тема Уничтожение сквера возле Курсантской лестницы.
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=799643

----------


## Миланчик 2

> Знакомая из детдома, 1952 г/р, ныне проживающая в Находке обратилась ко мне с просьбой: "В Одессе, возле автовокзала, в районе второй заставы,где-то рядом находится роддом где меня оставила мать,старый роддом,его закрыли,но если ты сможешь сфотай его,где я появилась на свет,ну очень интересно мне это место,сделай доброе дело.Заранее благодарю."
> Сфоткать не сложно, но где искать этот старый роддом - не представляю... Может, кто-нибудь что знает за этот роддом?... Заранее признателен за помощь!


 В районе Разумовской действительно был роддом(здание которое на фото)--но причем тут район второй заставы.Автовокзал и вторая застава это же разные районы.Может и роддом другой.

----------


## Flibyster

Позже знакомая вспомнила, что запрос в Одесский Обл архив, который она делала еще в детстве, касался роддома на Разумовской. Фотографии она крайне обрадовалась и велела передать слова ее благодарности всем, кто помог ей увидеть место ее истоков. Так что товарищам Almond, OdGen, Kamin, Antique и Pumik(как создателю этой полезной темы) Низкий Поклон, Наилучшие пожелания, Огромное СПАСИБО и Горячий Привет от одеситки из Находки! Отдельная благодарность Сыну тов. Kamin, сделавшему снимок!

----------


## pl9019

> В конце ул.Дидрихсона с удивлением обнаружил, что "Курсантской лестницы" уже нет - на склоне идет стройка.


 


> Уже нет?! Её не должны были сносить, это не предусматривалось.


 


> За забор не заглядывал. Судя по котловану, там ничего не должно остаться от лестницы.


 


> Я как раз хотел по ней пройти. Забор сплошной, как они там ходят, непонятно.


 Покорнейше прошу прощения за кипишь. По поводу лестницы - я дал неправильную информацию. Лестница на месте, *Trs* прав! Я до неё просто не дошел.




> Есть тема Уничтожение сквера возле Курсантской лестницы.
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=799643


 Спасибо, я прочитал эту ветку. Надо сказать, что атмосфЭра там жутковатая, вонь невозможная - просто отхожее место. Хотя сам сквер вполне пригоден для прогулок. Только,  ктобы порядок навел?

----------


## OdGen

> Позже знакомая вспомнила, что запрос в Одесский Обл архив, который она делала еще в детстве, касался роддома на Разумовской. Фотографии она крайне обрадовалась и велела передать слова ее благодарности всем, кто помог ей увидеть место ее истоков. Так что товарищам Almond, OdGen, Kamin, Antique и Pumik(как создателю этой полезной темы) Низкий Поклон, Наилучшие пожелания, Огромное СПАСИБО и Горячий Привет от одеситки из Находки! Отдельная благодарность Сыну тов. Kamin, сделавшему снимок!


 Спасибо за теплые слова! Вам и Вашей знакомой - удачи во всех делах!

----------


## pl9019

> Ещё одно подобное творение Ландесмана можно увидеть, посетив Ленинградскую, 21
> p.s. в справочнике Пилявского улица Ленинградская названа Петропавловской.


 Это тоже творение Ландесмана? Дом в плане - квадрат, с двором-колодцем.

----------


## Antique

> Это тоже творение Ландесмана? Дом в плане - квадрат, с двором-колодцем.
> [URL=http://radikal.ru/F/i052.radikal.ru/1106/67/00080c0e6cd9.jpg.html][IMG]


 Мечникова - 4 это вроде бы Влодек, хотя у Пилявского по этому же адресу ещё и Тодоров упомянут. Я в данном случае даже больше за Тодорова.

Я даже пытался войти в этот квадратный двор, вернее там их два, но вокруг и внутри двора целая стая бродячих собак, активно защищающих "свою" территорию. Ограничися только заходом в парадную, где обнаружил интересный витраж,жаль что в тот день высши из строя аккумуляторы в фотоаппарате. Но, впрочем, позднее витраж выложили здесь в соответствующей теме.

Сама комбинированая техника очень похожа на Ландесмана, но он не единственный, кто в ней работал и атрибутировать здания неизвестного авторства не всегда легко.

----------


## pl9019

Вот такой этюд у меня сегодня получился:
это по Ковалевского

Это по Мечникова

----------


## Trs

А сгоревший дом в переулке Мусина не снимали?

----------


## pl9019

> А сгоревший дом в переулке Мусина не снимали?


 Нет, к сожалению. Вот, ещё кто-то ждет пока здание бывшей фабрики мороженного завалится (это Старопортофранковская):

----------


## Antique

> Нет, к сожалению. Вот ещё кто-то ждет пока здание бывшей фабрики мороженного завалится


 А  у вас нет Института благородных девиц, это ОНМУ, старый корпус вглубине сквера.

----------


## Antique

> А сгоревший дом в переулке Мусина не снимали?


 Еле в интернете нашёл современное название переулка. Так ведь это Пишоновский переулок и речь скорее всего идёт про одноэтажный дом на углу с Пишоновской.

----------


## pl9019

> А  у вас нет Института благородных девиц, это ОНМУ, старый корпус вглубине сквера.


 Я как-нибудь хочу попасть в музей ОНМУ и переснять старые фотки. Хотел сегодня виды Одессы поснимать с 9-го этажа, но кафедры все закрыты на замок, а через стекло - не Фонтан. Сам институт могу с любых ракурсов поснимать, я ведь в нем учился. Ваши пожелания...



> Еле в интернете нашёл современное название переулка. Так ведь это Нищинского переулок и речь скорее всего идёт про одноэтажный дом на углу с Пишоновской.


 на Нищинского (композитора) даже поворачивать не стал, там давно уже всё перестроили.

----------


## Antique

> на Нищинского (композитора) даже поворачивать не стал, там давно уже всё перестроили.


 Я имел ввиду пишоновский пер. на углу с Пищоновской. Но как на пишоноской так и на Нищинского есть несколько инересных зданий. На Пишоновской в одном дворе есть простое здание начала века Т-образного плана. Рядом тоже здание начала века, но производственного типа. В нём сейчас распологается горводопровод. 

На Нищинского есть ещё одно здание начала века с красивейшими дверями в стиле декоративного модерна, В подьезде есть витраж, но внутри не был.

----------


## Antique

Полагаю что речь идёт об этом здании на Пишоновской, 17






Ветлечебница, арх. С.А. Ландесман, 1891 г., Ленинградская ул., 21
С улицы это обычная одноэтажная городская усадьба. Возможно, что она существовала до ветлечебницы, которая могла быть выстроена на месте флигелей.


Приёмные покои


жилой дом персонала:


Старожилы заявляют, что это здание было перестроено под жилой дом, а раньше на втором этаже были амбарные двери и в здании хранили корм для пациентов.

----------


## Trs

Не о нём. Сгорел двухэтажный дом, второй от угла.

----------


## Antique

> Не о нём. Сгорел двухэтажный дом, второй от угла.


  Что, недавно сгорел? Когда я там был месяц назад я больше не заметил сгоревших зданий. Можете указать адресс или ссылку на яндекс фото?




А это ещё один дом, указанный Владимиром Тимофеенко, как построенный Ландесманом. Ну какой бюджет, такой и дом.

----------


## Trs

1 февраля. http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2011/02/01/pojar_v_pishonovskom_pereulke_est_pogibshie_8378.h  tml

----------


## Antique

> 1 февраля. http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2011/02/01/pojar_v_pishonovskom_pereulke_est_pogibshie_8378.html


 Теперь понял, где это. Горел левый дворовой флигель по Пишоновскому пер., 4. Я на секунду забежал, фотографировал центральный.

На видео центральный флигель как фон выступает, думаю с ним ничего не произошло, а на моём фото виден разве что кусок ограды галереи. Дверь, кстати модернового типа, но не удобно было там ходить, как видно на фото - работают люди, ремонты у всех в то время шли.

----------


## Richard

> Мечникова - 4 это вроде бы Влодек, хотя у Пилявского по этому же адресу ещё и Тодоров упомянут. Я в данном случае даже больше за Тодорова.
> 
> Я даже пытался войти в этот квадратный двор, вернее там их два, но вокруг и внутри двора целая стая бродячих собак, активно защищающих "свою" территорию. Ограничися только заходом в парадную, где обнаружил интересный витраж,жаль что в тот день высши из строя аккумуляторы в фотоаппарате. Но, впрочем, позднее витраж выложили здесь в соответствующей теме.
> 
> Сама комбинированая техника очень похожа на Ландесмана, но он не единственный, кто в ней работал и атрибутировать здания неизвестного авторства не всегда легко.


 Это таки Влодек. Дом довольно известный, в инете о нем полно инфы. До революции там жил профессорско-преподавательский состав медина, потом их квартиры поделили перегородками и сделали комунны. Чудом сохранился после войны, поскольку являлся ориентиром для немецких наводчиков, когда те обстреливали порт. Если сейчас зайти со стороны Балковской, то можно увидеть до сих пор отметины, оставленные снарядами их пушек. Под лестницей главного входа снимали сцену разгрома банды Червня в первом Зеленом фургоне.

----------


## Antique

> Это таки Влодек. Дом довольно известный, в инете о нем полно инфы.


 Опять же насколько она точна? Как правило всё копируется из ресурса в ресурс из одного источника по этому фраза "в инете о нём полно инфы" выглядит как-то не серьёзно.

Вы берётесь опровергнуть версию относительно Тодорова на основании интернет источнихов?

----------


## Richard

> Опять же насколько она точна? Как правило всё копируется из ресурса в ресурс из одного источника по этому фраза "в инете о нём полно инфы" выглядит как-то не серьёзно.
> 
> Вы берётесь опровергнуть версию относительно Тодорова на основании интернет источнихов?


 Гм, мне даже странно слушать о наличии другой версии  
Наугад копнул:
1. Пилявский:



> Пробным камнем в проектировании ответственных городских построек стала для Л.Л.Влодека работа над зданием приюта призрения нищих и неимущих, завершенного строительством в 1883 г. на нынешней ул. Мечникова, 4 (сейчас - управление треста "Черноморпромсантехмонтаж"). Оно отличается прекрасно проработанной планировкой, выразительной композицией фасадов. По сути дела, этой постройкой начиналась для архитектора целая серия проектов, основными требованиями к которым были экономичность и долговечность.


 2. Володимир Тимофiєнко 
Зодчі України кінця XVIII - початку XX століть. Біографічний довідни:



> Будинок Товариства піклування про злиденних студентів на Зовнішньому бульварі / тепер вул. Мечникова № 4 (1890 p.),


 3. OdessaGlobe



> Стилистические особенности архитектуры Л.Л. Влодека - использование декоративных свойств кладки из красного кирпича. Таким образом построен приют призрения нищих и неимущих (1883 г.) на ул. Мечникова, 4 (сейчас - управление треста 
>  "Черноморпромсантехмонтаж").

----------


## OdGen

> ...
> Ветлечебница, арх. С,А. Ландесман, Ленинградская ул., 21
> С улицы это обычная одноэтажная городская усадьба. Возможно, что она существовала до ветлечебницы, которая могла быть выстроена на месте флигелей....
> 
> Старожилы заявляют, что это здание было перестроено под жилой дом, а раньше на втором этаже были амбарные двери и в здании хранили корм для пациентов.


 Здание на Ленинградской, 21 (ранее - Петропавловской) было построено в 1893 г. как лечебница для животных на средства одесского миллионера и общественного деятеля Степана Ивановича Ралли, который основал в 1863 г. и долгое время возглавлял Одесское общества покровительства животным.

----------


## Antique

> Гм, мне даже странно слушать о наличии другой версии  
> Наугад копнул:
> 1. Пилявский:


 1. В справочнике того же Пилявского упомянут и Тодоров, причём справочник посвежее, автор же проводил изыскания и пожже. Статьи же Пилявский просто скопировал без каких либо изменений, они написаны им для Вечерней Одессы ещё в 1980-х, вот например здесь эти статьи были выложены в интернете ещё до выхода книги http://odessa.club.com.ua/man/man.phtml?m046&%CB%E5%E2%A0%C2%EB%EE%E4%E5%EA так что есть возможность сравнить. 




> 3. OdessaGlobe


 2. не академично.

3. Посмотрите на сходство с масовским приютом и прочими зданиями Тодорова. Влодек вполне мог только строить или переделать проект Тодорова.

----------


## Richard

Я свои доказательства выложил. Жду ваших. Ссылок на свзь дома по Мечникова,4 с Влодеком в инете полно. Копировать их сюда не вижу смысла.

----------


## Antique

> Жду ваших. Ссылок на свзь дома по Мечникова,4 с Влодеком в инете полно. Копировать их сюда не вижу смысла.


 Доказательств чего? Моя версия опирается на запись в Справочнике Пилявского и стилистические особенности здания, однако не исключает участия Влодека в постройке здания.

----------


## Richard

> Доказательств чего? Моя версия опирается на запись в Справочнике Пилявского и стилистические особенности здания, однако не исключает участия Влодека в постройке здания.


 Где эта запись?  :smileflag:  Тем более что именно запись Пилявского об авторстве этого здания я и привел выше.

----------


## Antique

> Где эта запись?  Тем более что именно запись Пилявского об авторстве этого здания я и привел выше.


 см. "Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие. Справочник." ISBN 978-966-344-377-5

Вы же привели информацию из "Зодчие Одессы. Историко-архитектурные очерки.", который содержит старые Статьи Пилявского.

Как у Тимофеенко, так и у Пилявского и в реестре памятников местного значения есть неточные и неверные данные. Иногда вместо проектировщика указывается строитель сооружения или совершенно разные архитекторы. 

Вот например дом Лившица на пересечении Троицкой и Преображенской:
в списке памятников архитектуры указан архитектор Ландесман
У Пилявского - Минкус
У Тимофеенко - в списке зданий Чернигова и в списке зданий Ландесмана.

Здание на пересечении Тираспольской и Мечникова:
Тираспольская 37 - Дом Дурьяна, арх. Ландесман
Старопортофранковская 99 - Дом Кемпе, арх. Розенфилд

...это одно и то же здание

и таких примеров стоит только поискать.

----------


## VicTur

> А сгоревший дом в переулке Мусина не снимали?


 Есть фото с Мусина, 2. Это оно?

----------


## Antique

> Есть фото с Мусина, 2. Это оно?


 нет, не оно. сгорел левый дворовой флигель по №4



> Теперь понял, где это. Горел левый дворовой флигель по Пишоновскому пер., 4. Я на секунду забежал, фотографировал центральный.

----------


## Kamin

На Композитора Нищинского действительно ближе к Балковской все новое. А в начале еще осталось кое-что. Это 6 и 8 номера. Я выкладывал на ОдессаСтори. Шестой интересен фасадом внутрь двора. Дом давно (как обычно) никто не ремонтировал. Сохранились двери в парадные. Кирпичные печные трубы.

----------


## Antique

> Сохранились двери в парадные. Кирпичные печные трубы.


 Перила и ограда балконов тоже сохранились. На здании в незапамятные времена надстроена мансарда.

----------


## Le Roy

> Это таки Влодек. Дом довольно известный, в инете о нем полно инфы. До революции там жил профессорско-преподавательский состав медина, потом их квартиры поделили перегородками и сделали комунны. Чудом сохранился после войны, поскольку являлся ориентиром для немецких наводчиков, когда те обстреливали порт. Если сейчас зайти со стороны Балковской, то можно увидеть до сих пор отметины, оставленные снарядами их пушек. Под лестницей главного входа снимали сцену разгрома банды Червня в первом Зеленом фургоне.


 Об авторстве строительства этого здания я бы не спорил, а вот с годами его возведения не соглашусь не смотря на многочисленные заверения Инета. Дело в том, что 8 сентября 1883 года было освящено совершенно другое здание Общества призрения нищих (именно такое название оно имело в 1883 году). Это здание по Старопортофранковкой улице хорошо известно благодаря изображению на дореволюционной открытке. А то, которое по нынешней улице Мечникова, 4, на мой взгляд построено позже, хотя и создано было для приюта того же общества, получившего с 1893 года новое наименование: "Общество призрения неимущих и помощи нуждающимся". К сожалению точного года создания здания по Мечникова пока найти не удалось. Здесь есть над чем поработать.

----------


## Pumik

> Об авторстве строительства этого здания я бы не спорил, а вот с годами его возведения не соглашусь не смотря на многочисленные заверения Инета. Дело в том, что 8 сентября 1883 года было освящено совершенно другое здание Общества призрения нищих (именно такое название оно имело в 1883 году). Это здание по Старопортофранковкой улице хорошо известно благодаря изображению на дореволюционной открытке. А то, которое по нынешней улице Мечникова, 4, на мой взгляд построено позже, хотя и создано было для приюта того же общества, получившего с 1893 года новое наименование: "Общество призрения неимущих и помощи нуждающимся". К сожалению точного года создания здания по Мечникова пока найти не удалось. Здесь есть над чем поработать.


 http://www.moria.hut1.ru/ru/almanah_04/01_06.htm про Мечникова 4, богадельни и ошибки на открытках.

----------


## pl9019



----------


## pl9019



----------


## pl9019

> А  у вас нет Института благородных девиц, это ОНМУ, старый корпус вглубине сквера.


 Вот, сделал вчера. На фото видно, что четвертый (последний) этаж добавлен (начало 60-х прошлого века) к изначально трехэтажному зданию. Вход в Старый корпус также перестроен.

----------


## pl9019

Итак, вот с чего начинался (?) Институт благородных девиц. Далее перескажу коментарий который я услышал, абсолютно случайно, к некоторым фотографиям. За некоторые неточности дат и т.п., которые могут обнаружиться, прошу заранее простить. 
     В 1833 году архитектор Франц Боффо построил первое здание института благородных девиц. Спустя какое-то время случился пожар, здание сгорело дотла. Его восстановили в прежнем виде, но в 1838(?)или 1857(?) году в Одессе случилось землетрясение, которое разрушило здание, и, в таком полуразрушенном состоянии, оно долго ещё сохранялось, ?несмотря на постройку нового здания?(см. инфо.от *Brassl*). ?Первый Институт благородных девиц находился чуть дальше современной постройки, сейчас это территория Архитектурной академии?. Следует сказать, что этому заведению принадлежала вся земля от нынешней ул. Мечникова и до ул.Балковской, т.е. весь квартал на котором сегодня находятся Высшая мореходка и Строительный институт, включая сквер. У института благородных девиц был огромный сад, подсобное хозяйство и конюшни. Дату постройки нового здания я не знаю, но что-то мне подсказывает, что это 1860 (?) год. Архитекторы (это вопрос к специалистам) Ф. К. Боффо, А. С. Шашин, Ю. М. Дмитренко.(?) Второе фото есть у brassl`а, датируется 1890 годом.

PS. Справочная информация от *Brassl*:
Институт благородных девиц, 1858-1859, арх. И.С.Козлов, А.С.Шашин (на месте старого корпуса)
1893-1895, реконструкция, арх. Ю.М.Дмитренко, Л.Л.Влодек, С.А.Ландесман
1954-1955, восстановление и реконструкция, арх. А.О.Лысенко
      Справочная информация от *Antique*:
Южная пристройка - общежитие института благородных девиц с актовым залом, арх. Бернардацци, год постройки - 1902-й

----------


## pl9019

1. фото 1882 года; 2. на фото 1957 года, виден неперестроенный главный вход; 3. в южной пристройке к основному зданию, на втором этаже находится актовый зал Одесского института инженеров морского флота, фото 1953 года; 4. воспитанницы Института благородных девиц в саду; 5. алтарная часть Церкви во имя Св. Великомученицы Александры.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

скажите, а строение дошкольного факультета педагогического университета на ул. Нищинского тоже принадлежало институту блгородных девиц?

----------


## pl9019

> скажите, а строение дошкольного факультета педагогического университета на ул. Нищинского тоже принадлежало институту блгородных девиц?


 Не могу сказать, не знаю.

----------


## pl9019

С начала 20-х годов прошлого столетия по 1930 год в здании института разместился Одесский политехнический институт.  *Pumik*, на этой фотографии есть Ваши любимые столбы электропередачи тяговых подстанций и контактной линии Одесского трамвая! 
 До сегодняшнего дня в Водном значительная часть преподавательского состава выходцы из Одесского политехнического института - это традиция.
     Кстати, прошу обратить внимание, ограда ещё та!!!

----------


## Trs

А у правого края кадра — конечная трамвая №3.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А у правого края кадра — конечная трамвая №3.


 Хотел задать Вам вопрос, но залез в Одесса на колёсах сам во всём разобрался.

----------


## pl9019

C 1930 года здание Института благородных девиц занимает вновь созданный (выделившийся из политехнического) Институт инженеров морского транспорта. В начале 40-х перестраивают ощежитие на углу нынешних Старопортофранковской и Топольского. В 1954-55 годах достраивают четвертый этаж здания Института благородных девиц, чуть позже строится Лабораторный корпус. 


 первое фото - 1947 год, последнее - 1965-й.

PS. Справочная информция от *Brassl*:
Старопортофранковская 59, 1928, арх. А.Зайденберг, инж. Л.Т.Гельман (общежитие Водного института)

----------


## pl9019

Сравните: 1) ДО; 2) ПОСЛЕ.

----------


## pl9019

В завершение стоит сказать пару слов о новейшей истории ОИИМФ. В 1973 году по типовому проекту (для НИИ) было возведено 10-ти этажное здание Нового корпуса по модной теперь технологии каркасного строительства. Здание Нового корпуса имеет интересную особенность: для сейсмоустойчивости с южной и северной сторон добавлены две полуокружности, что придает ему неповторимый вид. Здание построено на месте бывших погребов Института благородных девиц. На двух последних фотографиях видна сторожка. Думаю она не перестраивалась с конца 19-го века.



PS. Справочная информция от *Brassl*:
Здание Нового корпуса Института инженеров морского флота, 1971-1975, арх. Е.В.Рыблицкий, Е.П.Коломенцев, инж. Э.М.Горшков

----------


## pl9019

Вот, ещё добавил пару видов Одессы.

----------


## pl9019

Скажите пожалуйста, кто-нибудь знает каким образом выполнялись подобные элементы? Резали по фасаду или отдельно подгоняли каждый камень, а потом клали кладку?

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, сгорел особняк Лехнера!!!

http://dumskaya.net/news/Pogar-v-zdanii-odesskogo-Medina-prodolgaetsya--V/

Пожар, вспыхнувший утром в здании стоматологической клиники Одесского национального медицинского университета, продолжается.
Как рассказал нашему корреспонденту замначальника облМЧС Анатолий Васильченко, который находится на месте происшествия, сообщение о возгорании крыши здания поступило в 8:20 утра.
Площадь пожара составила 600 метров.

----------


## Скрытик

Это уже даже не обидно, это стыдно. В 100 метрах от пожарной части. 
Ничего святого не осталось, ждем новый торговый центр

----------


## pl9019

> Это уже даже не обидно, это стыдно. В 100 метрах от пожарной части. 
> Ничего святого не осталось, ждем новый торговый центр


 Поддерживаю, явно кому-то мешает это строение.
http://odessa.sergekot.com/lehner/
http://odessa.sergekot.com/Mechnikova/

----------


## pl9019

В чиле прочих сделал два этих снимка, но это уже из рубрики "Что бы это значило?" Это кокой-то из факультетов ?Архитектурной академии?.

Находится в 15 метрах от Старого корпуса ОНМУ. Из комментария к старым фотографиям Института благородных девиц,  очевидца  перестройки Старого корпуса ОНМУ, я услышал такую фразу, что полуразрушенное первое здание Ф. Боффо простояло чуть-ли не до советских времен, и, находилось недалеко от нового, т.е. на территории нынешней "Стройки". Я подумал, что ослышался,  переспросить не решился т.к. объясняли не мне, а владельцу коллекции. Уж очень увлекательное было повествование! Я никак не отношу эти фотографии к вышесказанному, это было бы нелепо. Но, всё-таки, червь сомнения  точит...

PS. Спасибо *Brassl*, внес ясность - Институт благородных девиц, в 1858-1859, построен на месте старого корпуса.

PPS. На фотографиях изображен Педин - Южноукраинский Государственный Педагогический Университет им. К.Д. Ушинского (ЮГПУ) (Одесса)	
ул. Композитора Нищинского, 1
Факультеты последипломного образования, дошкольного образования, истории и филологии.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Поддерживаю, явно кому-то мешает это строение.


 Ну так рядом такую домину отгрохали. Им что в Наталку на Софиевскую ездить? Или лучше возле дома построить? Эх, жаль Андрюхи Желябова нет на их голову.

----------


## cerubina

> Скажите пожалуйста, кто-нибудь знает каким образом выполнялись подобные элементы? Резали по фасаду или отдельно погоняли каждый камень, а потом клали кладку?


  Сначала проектируется объект, определяются его декоративные прелести, далее делаются деталировочные чертежи, в  т.ч. кладочные, в которых  расчерчивают каждый камень в каждом ряду и в клинчатых перемычках (на фото), его размер, расположение - для обеспечения как  прочности кладки, так и её декоративных качеств; при необходимости устройства ниш с криволинейной поверхностью (на фото), других декоративных элементов с нестандартной формой камня, разрабатываются чертежи камней в масштабе 1/1 (шаблоны), по которым они и вырезаются. Всё просто.  :smileflag:

----------


## cerubina

> Эх, жаль Андрюхи Желябова нет на их голову.


  Так методы, практически, одни,- мотивация (за идею или за "бабки") и последующее развитие событий несколько разнятся. Тогда субъектом властных полномочий был батюшка-царь, нынче - как бы народ; Зимний принадлежал царской семье, а стоматклиника - как бы народу. Народовольцы были судимы царской властью и осуждены, а как бы власть имущий народ... безмолствует..

----------


## victor.odessa

> Так методы, практически, одни,- мотивация (за идею или за "бабки") и последующее развитие событий несколько разнятся. Тогда субъектом властных полномочий был батюшка-царь, нынче - как бы народ; Зимний принадлежал царской семье, а стоматклиника - как бы народу. Народовольцы были судимы царской властью и осуждены, а как бы власть имущий народ... безмолствует..


 Милая девушка, можно я Вас Так буду называть? Дело в том , что Андрей Желябов был зятем Семёна Яхненко, которому принадлежал этот особняк. Читайте Александра де Рибаса.Семён Яхненко был городским головой. Андрей Желябов был женат на дочери Семёна Яхненко.Он был вхож в этот дом. Милая девушка, откажитесь от слов паразитов "как бы" и перейдите на русский язык фактов. А то, как бы беременна, а как бы нет. Выражайтесь ясней.

----------


## cerubina

> Милая девушка, можно я Вас Так буду называть? Дело в том , что Андрей Желябов был зятем... откажитесь от слов паразитов "как бы"...  Выражайтесь ясней.


  Слова " как бы" в моём тексте означают лишь сомнительную принадлежность власти народу; т . е. употреблены не в качестве  молодёжного сленга, а в первозданном смысле. Мои представления о личности Желябова не позволяют мне предполагать. что он был способен к личной мести за сгоревший особняк тестя, что, похоже, следует из Вашего замечания. Понимайте прямей!
 За "девушку" - отдельное спасибо (если Вам Так ответят в трамвае, знайте: "Милая девушка" близко!).

----------


## victor.odessa

> Слова " как бы" в моём тексте означают лишь сомнительную принадлежность власти народу; т . е. употреблены не в качестве  молодёжного сленга, а в первозданном смысле. Мои представления о личности Желябова не позволяют мне предполагать. что он был способен к личной мести за сгоревший особняк тестя, что, похоже, следует из Вашего замечания. Понимайте прямей!
>  За "девушку" - отдельное спасибо (если Вам Так ответят в трамвае, знайте: "Милая девушка" близко!).


 Да нет, в его бытность особняки тестям не жгли. Просто держава делала банкротом, а учёного Симиренко (яблочки кушали такие?), отправляли в Сибирь. А ради "Милой девушки" я готов ездить в трамвае, лишь бы рядом.

----------


## Maxopka

Уважаемые форумчане, подскажите, а книги Нетребского про прогулки по старой Одессе бывают в электронном варианте? Ну может кто-нибудь отсканировал? Очень хочется почитать, но как минимум нахожусь в другом городе. И так понимаю, что и в Одессе их не так легко отыскать, ибо маленький тираж.

----------


## Киров

Друзья,помогите пожалуста.Троицкая церковь в селе Кубанка(10 км.от пос.Котовского),очень хочется фото увидеть,Церковь с 1929г.превращена в"клюб-театр",а перед войной,или в войну разрушена.С 1814г.моих предков там венчали,крестили,отпевали...

----------


## pl9019

> Друзья,помогите пожалуста.Троицкая церковь в селе Кубанка(10 км.от пос.Котовского),очень хочется фото увидеть,Церковь с 1929г.превращена в"клюб-театр",а перед войной,или в войну разрушена.С 1814г.моих предков там венчали,крестили,отпевали...


 Херсонская губерния, Одесский уезд (1896 год), волость 


> * Кубанская
> 
> Площадь 100,5 квадратных верст. Дворов 321. Жителей обоего пола 2548. Стан 1. Земский участок 2. Адрес волостного правления - в м. Севериновку оттуда в с. Кубанское.
> 
> Православная церковь в волости была в с. Кубанка.
> 
> Волостной центр - с. Кубанка - Куяльницкий лиман, дворов 302, жителей 2410 (1276 муж., 1134 жен.), волостное правление, православная церковь, школа 84 уч., (71 м., 13 ж.), 5 лавок, корчма, уездный город, станция ж.д., пароходная пристань Одесса в 25 верстах. Земская почтовая станция Севериновка в 12 верстах.
> 
> Господинова х., Груля х. (Григорьев, Ангелова), Кубанка с., Кутузаки х., Шимановка д. (Катериновка).


 Тут с фотографией думаю туговато будет, но не лучше ли съездить в саму Кубанку, Свято-Троицкий храм, насколько я понимаю, должны восстановить (http://www.otechestvo.org.ua/main/20075/2914.htm). Можно попробовать обратиться сюда, пользователь Mym. А если нужны метрические книги, то в архив.

----------


## Antique

> Вот, сделал вчера. На фото видно, что четвертый (последний) этаж добавлен (начало 60-х прошлого века) к изначально трехэтажному зданию. Вход в Старый корпус также перестроен.


 Просто превосходно! Большое спасибо за фото!




> Дату постройки нового здания я не знаю, но что-то мне подсказывает, что это 1860 (?) год. Архитекторы (это вопрос к специалистам) Ф. К. Боффо, А. С. Шашин, Ю. М. Дмитренко.(?) Второе фото есть у brassl`а, датируется 1890 годом.
> 
> PS. Справочная информация от *Brassl*:
> Институт благородных девиц, 1858-1859, арх. И.С.Козлов, А.С.Шашин (на месте старого корпуса)
> 1893-1895, реконструкция, арх. Ю.М.Дмитренко, Л.Л.Влодек, С.А.Ландесман
> 1954-1955, восстановление и реконструкция, арх. А.О.Лысенко


 Ещё не упомянуто общежитие института благородных девиц, это здание по Дидрихсона сообщающееся с основным корпусом. Кажется архитектор Бернардацци, 1880-е, но без справочника точно не скажу.

----------


## pl9019

> Просто превосходно! Большое спасибо за фото!
> Ещё не упомянуто общежитие института благородніх девиц, это здание по Дидрихсона сообщающееся с основным корпусом. Кажется архитектор Бернардацци, 180-е, но без справочника точно не скажу.


 Не за что, самому очень интересно разобраться! Подобной информации нет даже  в музее ОНМУ - это прискорбный факт. Есть две пристройки к основному зданию - северная и южная: северная строилась одновременно с основным, и , в нем проживал обслуживающий персонал, там же находились конюшни, соединена с основным при реконструкции 1954-55 годов; южная, её нет на литографиях 1890 года, и я подумал, что это результат реконструкции 1893-95 годов, в ней находится актовый зал, на фотографии 1920 года она есть, а вот когда её соединили с основным корпусом непонятно.Об этом здании идет речь?

----------


## Киров

Спасибо pl9019. Съездил вчера, еще никто ничего не начинал.

----------


## Antique

> южная, её нет на литографиях 1890 года, и я подумал, что это результат реконструкции 1893-95 годов, в ней находится актовый зал, на фотографии 1920 года она есть, а вот когда её соединили с основным корпусом непонятно.Об этом здании идет речь?


 Посмотрел вчера в справочнике Пилявского, арх. Бернардацци, год постройки - 1902-й.

----------


## Киров

Один вопрос"мучает"всю жизнь-почему после Манежной 2 идет №16?Расстояние между домами метров 300(когда-то был пустырь,а теперь гаражи),но строений там,во всяком случае последние 80 лет, не было.

----------


## Мишура

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти старую типографию, которую можно посетить. Имею в виду такую, на каких в доцифровые времена газеты печатались. Заранее большущее спасибо!

----------


## Antique

> Один вопрос"мучает"всю жизнь-почему после Манежной 2 идет №16?Расстояние между домами метров 300(когда-то был пустырь,а теперь гаражи),но строений там,во всяком случае последние 80 лет, не было.


 Действительно странная нумерация. По справочнику "Вся Одесса" до Пишоновской 14-ть номеров. Сейчас 16-й номер начинается сразу от Ольгиевского спуска. На счёт первых номеров подозреваю, что это дома которые сейчас числятся по переулку Митракова и выходят задними дворами на Манежную.

----------


## Киров

Первый дом по Строительному(Митракова)переулку построен примерно в 1896г.домовладелец Мрачковский,до и после войны числился Ольгиевский сп.4.Сейчас пер.Митракова2.Под номерами 4 и 6-два однотипных дома.На №4 вмурована латунная табличка"ДомЪ Э.М.МинкусЪ."Построены оба дома в начале 20 века(мои домыслы).Если можно Вы не могли бы уточнить когда их построили и под какими номерами...ну и кто владелец.Спасибо.

----------


## Trs

Пилявский:




> Митракова пер., 6, Девичье училище, 1914, арх. Троупянский Ф. А.

----------


## Antique

> Пилявский:


 Вот этой записи я не очень доверяю. Точнее не очень сомневаюсь, что училище біло по этому адресу, однако дом по планировке подъезда жилой. Кстати давно вертится вопрос, а не приходится ли  Э.М. Минкус родственнику архитектора Адольфа Минкуса. Троупянский довольно тесно с Минкусом сотрудничал, мог и построить одно из зданий для его родственников.

Лестница тоже немного смущает, эклектична, а Троупянский как-то сильно тяготел к неоклассицизму.

----------


## Antique

Мне только что в голову пришла мысль, что над зданием мог работать сам Минкус (такие характерные трапециевидные объёмы и эклектичные перила), и вспомнил тот несчастный дом Розен, который встречается у Пилявского по невероятному адресу Манежная 95, а потом вероятно тот же дом обозначен по Строительному переулку, 8.
Под строительным переулком я понимал Бугаёвку, однако прочесав местность и опросив местных понял, что Пилявский ошибся. Однако с огромнейшей вероятностью Строительный переулок у В. Пилявского - это переулок Митракова. Что ж, у Пилявского в справочнике уже был прецедент с дублирующимся названием улицы.

Возможно второе здание под №6 построено тогда же, а в 1914-м году в нём появилось училище. Как пример - Манежная 34, которое обозначено как лазарет Люблинского полка. однако здание вполне жилое и на 1908-й год постройки никак не похоже, тем более что мне сложно поверить, что его построил Ландесман не в конце ХІХ го века, а в 1908-м году. По крайней мере лазарет мог разместиться в здании с началом Первой мировой войны, что действительно было бы целесообразно.

----------


## Trs

Во, послушайте! У меня то же самое с Ландесманом и реестром памятников — Екатерининская, 61.




> 32. Прибыльный дом       | Екатерининская,61  | Исключен МКТ №662/0/16-07
> Серебреникова                                                                        от 16.02.2007
> 1901
> Арх. С.А. Ландесман


 Пилявский на эти данные даёт угловой дом №70, во что я верю больше.

----------


## Antique

> Во, послушайте! У меня то же самое с Ландесманом и реестром памятников — Екатерининская, 61.
> 
> Пилявский на эти данные даёт угловой дом №70, во что я верю больше.


 Аналогично! В данном случае я даже не сомневался, что в списке памятников явно промахнулись. Такое уже было с особняком Макареско.

p.s. для пущей убедительности посмотрел во Всей Одессе - дом Серебренниковой по чётной стороне на пересечении с Б.Арнаутской.

----------


## kravshik

Всем приятного вечера,
где в Одессе находилось здание горкома КПСС в свое время??? кто помнит??? или знает???

----------


## Гидрант

> Всем приятного вечера,
> где в Одессе находилось здание горкома КПСС в свое время??? кто помнит??? или знает???


 В какое "свое"? Примерно с 1960г., в одном здании с обкомом (на Куликовом поле). До того - не знаю, я с рождения беспартийный  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> В какое "свое"? Примерно с 1960г., в одном здании с обкомом (на Куликовом поле). До того - не знаю, я с рождения беспартийный


 До этого возможо,что в доме Асвадурова на Пушкинской. В каких временных рамках - не знаю.

----------


## Kamin

Согласно справочнику 1957 года "Одесса" - Одесский областной комитет КП Украины находился по адресу - Приморский бульвар, № 1.
Одесский городской комитет КП Украины по адресу  - Приморский бульвар, № 14.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Всем приятного вечера,
> где в Одессе находилось здание горкома КПСС в свое время??? кто помнит??? или знает???


 В фильме 1935 года, говорится, что горком партии находился по адресу (нынешнему) Пушкинская 10/Греческая 18

Cтоп кадр с этого фильма.

----------


## Лысый0

> В фильме 1935 года, говорится, что горком партии находился по адресу (нынешнему) Пушкинская 10/Греческая 18
> Вложение 2831527
> Cтоп кадр с этого фильма.


 После войны и лет 30 здесь находился дом Партпроса (дом политпросвещения).

----------


## Le Roy

> http://www.moria.hut1.ru/ru/almanah_04/01_06.htm про Мечникова 4, богадельни и ошибки на открытках.


 Должен сказать, что отмеченные в статье ошибки не имеют ничего общего с обсуждаемым домом приюта Общества призрения нищих. К тому же эти ошибки не раз обсуждались с Анатолием Александровичем Дроздовским при написании его статьи.
А вот по дому приюта удалось вот что обнаружить. В "Отчете о деятельности Общества призрения нищих в г. Одессе за время с 1-го апреля 1884 года по 1-е января 1885 года" указана ведомость имущества Общества: "Плановый дом по Старопортофранковской улице, каменный, одноэтажный, крытый железом, с флигелями и прочими службами. 
Таким образом дом на Внешенй, 4 в указанное время не относился к Обществу, даже если он действительно был построен в 1883 году. 
Поиск продолжается.
Здесь дом приюта на Старопортофранковской, 8

----------


## Serho

В этом здании находидлось общество "Знание" видел как их "жестко" выселяли.

----------


## Serho

В этом здании находилось общество "Знание". Видел как их "жестко" выселяли. Помогите связаться с пользователем Jorjic. им выставлены в фотогалерее фотографии и хочу с ним их обсудить.

----------


## ekaterinaa

Дом на углу Французского и Кирпичного - это действительно дача Макаренко, и никаких ошибок в написании и произношении никогда не происходит. этот факт становится нам известен еще в школьные годы, на уроках истории.

----------


## Pumik

> Дом на углу Французского и Кирпичного - это действительно дача Макаренко, и никаких ошибок в написании и произношении никогда не происходит. этот факт становится нам известен еще в школьные годы, на уроках истории.


 )))) Макареско и Макаренко (про которого в школе на уроках истории рассказывали) это немного разные личности.

----------


## Le Roy

Ну, вот. Теперь все стало на свои места. Можно внести во все источники точную дату постройки дома на Внешней улице, 4.



Доподлинно выяснено, что это здание строилось "Обществом попечения нищих" с июня 1886 года по проекту архитектора Влодека. Освящение дома состоялось 26 октября 1886 года. Если кому интересны подробности этого, то их можно найти на страницах одесских газет того времени, которые широко освещали это событие.

----------


## Antique

> Ну, вот. Теперь все стало на свои места. Можно внести во все источники точную дату постройки дома на Внешней улице, 4.
> 
> Вложение 2869341
> 
> Доподлинно выяснено, что это здание строилось "Обществом попечения нищих" с июня 1886 года по проекту архитектора Влодека. Освящение дома состоялось 26 октября 1886 года. Если кому интересны подробности этого, то их можно найти на страницах одесских газет того времени, которые широко освещали это событие.


  Большое спасибо, значит всё-таки Влодек...

----------


## olya_semenova

Практически нет фотографий. Я думаю, с этим предложением нужно не на форум, а непосредственно к бабушкам и дедушкам, которые прожили в Одессе жизнь.  Им эта тема очень близка, все покажут и расскажут. Уверена, многие из них сейчас живут в тех домах, которые являются историческим и готовятся под снос.

----------


## Pavlos_od

в нашем доме, на Соборной площади, тоже говорят был подземных ход в Собор, но после разрушения его засыпали. Как то в далеком детстве когда лазили по подвалам попалась на глаза одна стена в которой нехватало пару кирпичей, за стеной увидели каменный свод, и ступени ведущие вниз, дальше все было засыпано землёй. Есть ещё одна история о нашем дворе, во время войны во двор упала бомба, пробила землю и ушла в "катакомбы" после войны ее искали и не нашли, так что живём все и по сей день на бомбе.

----------


## Киров

В доме по Внешней улице 4 до войны была больница,там работала моя бабка.Как- то привезли итальянского моряка упавшего в трюм парохода.После выздоровления он подарил на память моей родственнице очень красивую авторучку с золотым пером.p.s.А что,этот дом построили за 5 месяцев,или я что-то не понял?Мы по нему гоняли по дороге со школы...Он внутри похож на маленькую Брестскую крепость-4 выхода,подвалы...

----------


## Richard

> Он внутри похож на маленькую Брестскую крепость-4 выхода,подвалы...


 Подвалы? А гдеж там они? Там есть бойлерная, но она на первом этаже. Подвалов нет никаких

----------


## Дмитрий Семёнов

хотел спросить, может кто знает. По телевизору слышал, что в одном из одесских двориках стоит пямятник дерибасу где он в джинсах!!! так мне интересно правдо это или нет, а если да то где этот дворик? :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> хотел спросить, может кто знает. По телевизору слышал, что в одном из одесских двориках стоит пямятник дерибасу где он в джинсах!!! так мне интересно правдо это или нет, а если да то где этот дворик?


  Только не де-Рибасу, а Ришелье. 
Дворик Литературного музея

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Дом на углу Французского и Кирпичного - это действительно дача Макаренко, и никаких ошибок в написании и произношении никогда не происходит. этот факт становится нам известен еще в школьные годы, на уроках истории.


 Если вы пользуетесь информацией  от облуправления охраны культурного наследия, то "дача Макаренко" -  одна из многих ошибок, умышленно (или по неведению) допускаемая в отношении этого дома. А еще там адрес неправильный указан (на территории санатория Хаджибей), а еще родной флигель посчитали послевоенной пристроечкой и снесли, а еще фонтан....,  а еще, еще и еще......

----------


## vinny jones

здравствуйте)

помню, в студенческие годы ходила байка про памятник собаке Дюка... с реальностью это ничего не имеет, наверное?

----------


## Анна Нейман

Меня удивляют многие вопросы, ведь их можно загуглить. более того, очень интересно описан город в отечественных книгах. Старые улицы, здания.. - все, как на ладони.

----------


## Trs

Анна, есть вопросы, которые загуглить нельзя. И ответы находятся в разных источниках у разных людей.

----------


## Antique

> Меня удивляют многие вопросы, ведь их можно загуглить. более того, очень интересно описан город в отечественных книгах. Старые улицы, здания.. - все, как на ладони.


 Какие именно многие?

----------


## Sunshine_09

> Меня удивляют многие вопросы, ведь их можно загуглить. более того, очень интересно описан город в отечественных книгах. Старые улицы, здания.. - все, как на ладони.


 Что-то у меня не получилось загуглить информацию о доме по ул. Тираспольской, 32.(почти угол Старопортофранковской)
Где-то читала, что в этом доме был то ли приют, то ли какая-то гостиница... а вот более точной инфо ГУГЛ не даёт.
Буду благодарна, если кто поможет!!!

----------


## Trs

В начале ХХ века дом имел №30 и принадлежал Е. Смирновой [В. О. 1899, 1902-03]. В списках гостиниц, приютов, убежищ, сиротских домов не значится [В. О. 1902-03]. 

В справочнике Пилявского отсутствует. В реестре памятников на 2009 год — тоже.

----------


## Antique

> Что-то у меня не получилось загуглить информацию о доме по ул. Тираспольской, 32.(почти угол Старопортофранковской)
> Где-то читала, что в этом доме был то ли приют, то ли какая-то гостиница... а вот более точной инфо ГУГЛ не даёт.
> Буду благодарна, если кто поможет!!!


 По адресному справочнику на 1902-й год дом вроде бы имел №30 и владельцем являлась Смирнова Е.

Сам дом выглядит как очень недорогой дом-особняк с флигелем галерейного типа для сдачи квартир в наём. Такого типа здания обычны для Молдованки.

----------


## OdGen

Дом на Тираспольской, 32 принадлежал в 1870-1880–е годы (тогда номер дома был - 30) Смирновой Елене, в 1910-е г. – семье Гаас: Вера, Дем. и Вил. Фед. Похоже, не было там приюта.

----------


## Sunshine_09

Спасибо всем, кто ответил!!!
И № 30 и № 32 действительно галерейного типа и вполне могли подходить для  съёмных квартир.

----------


## OdGen

Успехов Вам!

----------


## Дмитрий Семёнов

спасибо))

----------


## maks36

> могу начать, дом на Соборной площади 12,  был соединен подземным ходом со Свято Преображенским Собором, якобы служители смогли вынести по нему кое какие церковные ценности, до момента его уничтожения. Во дворе также проживал один из священиков, служивших в этом соборе.


 очень интересный исторический факт.

----------


## Агент2000

Очень интересная история.

----------


## amina_od

> Дача Робиновича теперь находится на территории "Вашего сада", и похоже доживает свои дни.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> могу только сказать что например на территории нынешнего стадиона на Французском также была дача Рабиновича, носившего инициалы Я. Л. и предположительно бывшего сыном Леона Яковлевича Рабиновича, купца II-й гильдии, Потомственного Почетного гражданина, владельца торгового дома, занимавшегося торговлей колониальными товарами, в т.ч. чаем. Его оптовый склад был на Пушкинской, 31.


 Очень отличная информация. А кто еще какой инфой обладает касательно этого здания?

----------


## Kshisya

> здравствуйте)
> 
> помню, в студенческие годы ходила байка про памятник собаке Дюка... с реальностью это ничего не имеет, наверное?


 Пару лет назад, тоже интересовалась этим вопросом, мне рассказывали, что памятник вроде находится во дворах и, что порода собаки - такса, но найти я его так и не смогла. Так что, если кто-то владеет большей информацией поделитесь пожалуйста, очень интересно!

----------


## Kamin

На ОдессаСтори выложены фото этой дачи в её современном состоянии. она значится корпусом № 13.

----------


## Kamin

Фото которые выложил на ОдессаСтори по дому Руссова были сделаны после отселения жильцов и разборке перегородок, которые делили комнаты по 60-50 кв.метров на несколько. Открылась просто потрясающая картина. как видно на одном их фото потолка каждый жилец обустраивал свою комнатку как мог. Кто красил потолок, а "стены" (чаше деревянные перегородки) обклеивал обоями. Если бы эти перегородки еще стояли во время пожара горело бы еще активнее и дольше. Во вспомогательных службах старого дома перегородки были камышовые обмазанные гипсом. представляете как это хорошо горит. На полах во всех комнатах был паркет, перекрытия деревянные вот и сгорело дотла.На фото которые выкладывали снятые в сгоревшей половине видно пустое пространство от крыши до пола в аптека.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Очень отличная информация. А кто еще какой инфой обладает касательно этого здания?


 Сейчас в этом здании - хозяйственный склад санатория им. Чкалова. Веники, ведра, туалетная бумага... В общем, Рабинович бы очень удивился, если бы узнал, под что используют его бывшую дачу. :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Сейчас в этом здании - хозяйственный склад санатория им. Чкалова. Веники, ведра, туалетная бумага... В общем, Рабинович бы очень удивился, если бы узнал, под что используют его бывшую дачу.


 Ещё бы, даже во времена Рабиновича так не шиковали  :smileflag:

----------


## золотая

Пыталась найти историю здания по адресу: Мечникова, 15 (угол Торговая, фасад на Старопортофранковской), там был завод по производству мороженого "Полярная звезда". Что-то гугл мне не помог ((. Подскажите, пожалуйста... Каждый день прохожу мимо него, жалко смотреть... мне кажется, что там было какое-то учебное заведение.

----------


## Antique

> Пыталась найти историю здания по адресу: Мечникова, 15 (угол Торговая, фасад на Старопортофранковской), там был завод по производству мороженого "Полярная звезда". Что-то гугл мне не помог ((. Подскажите, пожалуйста... Каждый день прохожу мимо него, жалко смотреть... мне кажется, что там было какое-то учебное заведение.


 Вторая женская гимназия (Wikimapia)

----------


## золотая

Спасибо! (полдня забивала в поисковик: Одесса, Мечникова, 15))

----------


## Jedi Master

Кто-нибудь может просветить относительно истории возникновения Трассы Здоровья? Изучаю сейчас тему терренкуров, троп здоровья и их возникновения в Российской империи и в Одессе, в частности. Нигде не смог найти информации о том, когда возникла наша одесская Трасса Здоровья, произошло ли это случайно (может быть, это была просто служебная прибрежная дорожка?) или по чьему-то замыслу и намеренно? Может быть, Вы владеете хоть какой-то информацией по этому поводу? А то хочу сравнить её со знаменитой Царской тропой в Крыму, созданной по инициативе Боткина и по распоряжению Императора, и боюсь попасть впросак...

----------


## Antique

> Может быть, Вы владеете хоть какой-то информацией по этому поводу? А то хочу сравнить её со знаменитой Царской тропой в Крыму, созданной по инициативе Боткина и по распоряжению Императора, и боюсь попасть впросак...


 Сомневаюсь что трасса возникла раньше, чем появилась засфальтированная дорога вдоль моря. То есть думаю что не раньше конца 1950-х начала 1960-х.




> (может быть, это была просто служебная прибрежная дорожка?)


 Ранее это была довольно холмистая местность, которая была разделена между виллами и дачами.

----------


## Este

> Кто-нибудь может просветить относительно истории возникновения Трассы Здоровья? Изучаю сейчас тему терренкуров, троп здоровья и их возникновения в Российской империи и в Одессе, в частности. Нигде не смог найти информации о том, когда возникла наша одесская Трасса Здоровья, произошло ли это случайно (может быть, это была просто служебная прибрежная дорожка?) или по чьему-то замыслу и намеренно? Может быть, Вы владеете хоть какой-то информацией по этому поводу? А то хочу сравнить её со знаменитой Царской тропой в Крыму, созданной по инициативе Боткина и по распоряжению Императора, и боюсь попасть впросак...


 *Штерн Лев Иосифович  «Из воспоминаний об Одессе»*

http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod.shtml  :

_«…Естественная береговая линия в районе Одессы это т.н. "скалки" - пласты ракушняка источенные прибоем и обросшие водорослями.
……
Край берегового плато подвержен оползням. Приблизительно раз в 20 лет происходили т.н. большие оползни, когда значительные куски берега сползают в море вместе со строениями и деревьями. Кроме того, беспрерывно происходят небольшие оползни. 
 ……
С 1960 г. начал реализовываться долгосрочный комплексный проект защиты побережья. Всего за 20 лет обустроили 10-12 км (от Ланжерона до 16 ст. Б.Ф.) и я думаю, что это был один из самых трудоемких проектов за всю послевоенную историю города. Он включал несколько видов работ, которые велись параллельно.

Во-первых, изменялся профиль склонов, так чтобы вместо почти отвесного обрыва образовались пологие склоны с террасами, с укреплением их растительностью. Вдоль террас высаживались деревья и кустарники, а по склонам многолетние травы (предварительно на склоны насыпался слой плодородной почвы). Корни растений предотвращали размыв склона и образование оврагов дождевыми и талыми водами. Работы по террасированию производились мощными бульдозерами, срезавшими лессовый грунт как масло. Уменьшение угла откоса склона было связано с потерей полосы земли шириной 20-30 м от края обрыва, тогда многие санатории и дачи лишились части своей территории вместе со строениями и деревьями. Противооползневое управление, производившее работы, выплачивало небольшие компенсации за утраченное имущество (но не за землю, которая принадлежала государству). 
Во-вторых, сооружались подземные дренажные штольни, выводившие грунтовые воды в море. 
И, наконец, крупномасштабные гидротехнические работы в море для предотвращения разрушительного действия волн.  …»
_
Наверное, тогда же и асфальтированная Трасса Здоровья появилась, после 1960 года, при реализации проекта по защите побережья.
Почитайте по ссылке, там и интересные фотографии есть, как выглядели пляжи в первой половине 20-го века.


А пешеходная тропинка, очевидно, существовала всегда, ибо ещё К.Паустовский в 1921 году дошёл пешком с улицы Черноморской до последней станции трамвая «Дача Ковалевского».

*Константин Георгиевич  Паустовский  «Время больших ожиданий» :
*
_«Я шел из Одессы до дачи Ковалевского медленно и долго. Вышел я с Черноморской, как только начало светать. 
……
Я полюбил эту дорогу и много раз после этого в разные годы добирался туда из Одессы пешком, хотя уже ходили трамваи и автобусы и даже носились, пыля, такси. 
Вся прелесть этой дороги, вся ее власть надо мной объяснялась близостью моря. Нигде эта дорога не отходила от берегового обрыва настолько далеко, чтобы не было слышно шума волн и запаха водорослей. 
……
Все на этой дороге пахло морем и солнцем, даже пустые ларьки, где в какие-то баснословные времена торговали квасом. 
…… 
За Большим Фонтаном дорога отклонилась в степь. Дачи остановились позади, не решаясь выдвигаться в слепящий жар. 
……
Вот небольшая часть того, что я видел и о чем я думал по пути к башне Ковалевского. И все время бок о бок со мной играло, как расплавленная ляпис-лазурь, великолепное море - бездна свежести и успокоительного шума. 
Я дошел до башни Ковалевского, когда жара уже начала спадать…»
_

А вот как и где она шла, эта тропинка? На её ли месте ТЗ? Ведь тропинка и сейчас есть выше ТЗ.

Впрочем, на этот вопрос ответил  *Antique* 


> Ранее это была довольно холмистая местность, которая была разделена между виллами и дачами.

----------


## inborz

Кирха Святого Павла (Новосельского 68) 
а еще там находилась телестудия - до того, как построили на 3 станции

----------


## Antique

Есть вопрос по лермонтовскому санаторию. По данным списка памятников санаторий обозначен как ванны Исаковича и Люлькимахера, арх. М.И. Линецкий, 1912-й год. Но в интернете датой основания санатория называется 1914-й год, а принадлежал он группе врачей с доктором И.Л. Триггером во главе. Таким образом не понятно, когда же всё таки появился санаторий, существовали ли в 1912-м году купальни и в одно ли время построены два смежных здания санатория Лермонтовского.

----------


## AmyLee

и снова здравствуйте!
подскажите пожалуйста информацию по зданию Русского театра (архитектор, годы постройки, возможно предыдущие сооружения на этом месте)

приведу выдержку из одной диссертации: "Более сдержанное влияние модерн оказал на творчество Ф.А.Троупянского. Известным спортивным сооружением Ф.А.Троупянского является скеттинг-ринг (_т. к. адрес не указан, ввожу в гугл "скеттинг-ринг" и вижу: Русский театр (Скеттинг-ринг),арх. троупянский, восстановлен Линецким, 1913г., 1910-1912гг.,_ ) 1910 года – новый тип общественных зданий, зародившийся еще в конце 1880-х годов, предназначенный для катания на роликах – прообраз дворцов спорта и крытых бассейнов. В этом здании сочеталась новизна назначения здания с подчеркнутой традиционностью в архитектуре, проявившаяся в симметричной композиции главного фасада. Треугольный фронтон вызывает ассоциации с архитектурой классицизма, столь характерной для Одессы. Однако формы модерна выступают в чистом виде: ритм вертикальных элементов светло-охристого цвета, большие оконные проемы, узкие надоконные пространства, выделенные темно-охристым цветом, подчеркивают углубленный рельеф, белый декор, по пластике соответствуют требованиям модерна, и карнизы, закругленные углы здания, параболическое завершение центральной части здания – все это свидетельствует о сдержанной, но вполне определенной концепции модерна.

описание здания совпадает, значит русский театр был некогда скеттинг-рингом или это какая-то ошибка?

----------


## Antique

> описание здания совпадает, значит русский театр был некогда скеттинг-рингом или это какая-то ошибка?


 Нет никакой ошибки. После того, как театр сгорел, он был восстановлен Линецким, но в те времена прибыль от театров была не слишком большой и его хозяин вскоре всё внутри демонтировал и перестроил его в Скеттинг-Ринк. Кроме проведения соревнований большой просторный зал без каких бы то ни было украшений сдавался в аренду под проведение выставок. Так, по крайней мере один раз в здании размещалась автомобильная выставка. Только после революции в здании снова устроили театр. 
Внешняя же архитектура здания не претерпела существенных изменений, по этому в гугле серьёзно заблуждаются (заливают), так как новизна назначения здания отсутствует.

Скетинг-Ринк - это спортивная игра похожая на хоккей на роликовых коньках.

А что за диссертация, о чём она?

----------


## AmyLee

*Antique*
Спасибо! Внесли ясность
Прошу прощения, не диссертация, а статья "Колористика модерна в архитектуре южного региона Украины"

----------


## Antique

> *Antique*
> Спасибо! Внесли ясность
> Прошу прощения, не диссертация, а статья "Колористика модерна в архитектуре южного региона Украины"


 Помню эту статью, мне отчасти понравилась. Особенно ценными показались заметки по дому в стиле украинского модерна по Пироговской, 3, по которым можно составить представление об первоначальном облике дома, так как описанная в статье идея оформления сейчас полностью испорчена.

Однако следует заметить, что на изображениях исследовали современную окраску зданий, но не первоначальную (текстовое описание не совпадает с изображением)

----------


## AmyLee

*Antique*
Помню долго разыскивала на фасаде здания по ул. Пироговоской, 3 декор, описанный в статье  :smileflag:  , и нашла его на соседнем здании - Пироговская, 5 (наверное такой же красно-синей черепицей был "выложен геометризированный орнамент, имитирующей народную вышивку" на 3ем номере).

----------


## Antique

> *Antique*
> Помню долго разыскивала на фасаде здания по ул. Пироговоской, 3 декор, описанный в статье  , и нашла его на соседнем здании - Пироговская, 5 (наверное такой же красно-синей черепицей был "выложен геометризированный орнамент, имитирующей народную вышивку" на 3ем номере).


 На 5-м номере выложен фриз из майоликовой плитки. На третьем номере возможно был другой узор и цвета, да и плитка могла быть иного размера. На 5-м возможно не было черепицы, ну по крайней мере, на 5-м номере крыша плоская и совсем ничего не видно.

Как выглядела крыша головного здания показано (но без фриза) на рисунке из книги Виктора Чепелыка "Український архітектурний модерн":

----------


## Pumik

Дом по Садовой 3, инициалы на внутренней решетке хранилища ЕГ. 
Какие варианты кроме как Херсонский земский банк, Облэнерго, 1882 г.
Вот о чем я:

----------


## Pumik

Смотрела я на эту дверь, смотрела, и вот сегодня я к ней подошла. Когда с трудом я ее отодвинула, то... такого еще не видела. Толщина двери см 30, замок со штырями через каждые 10 см, диаметр см 7-8, про отделку вообще нет слов и к сожалению фотоаппарата тоже не было, пришлось фотографировать телефоном. Открывается дверь, а за ней решетка с вензелями. За решеткой комната 3*4 метра, где стоят по периметру стеллажи и еще 2 сейфа, один из которых закрыт наглухо с явными следами  взлома за последние 120 лет, причем как старыми так и новыми. Потолок отделан железными листами. В общем я была в восторге. Постараюсь взять с собой фотоаппарат и если мне удастся, то сделаю более четкие фотографии.

----------


## Antique

> Смотрела я на эту дверь, смотрела, и вот сегодня я к ней подошла. Когда с трудом я ее отодвинула, то... такого еще не видела. Толщина двери см 30, замок со штырями через каждые 10 см, диаметр см 7-8, про отделку вообще нет слов и к сожалению фотоаппарата тоже не было, пришлось фотографировать телефоном. Открывается дверь, а за ней решетка с вензелями. За решеткой комната 3*4 метра, где стоят по периметру стеллажи и еще 2 сейфа, один из которых закрыт наглухо с явными следами  взлома за последние 120 лет, причем как старыми так и новыми. Потолок отделан железными листами. В общем я была в восторге. Постараюсь взять с собой фотоаппарат и если мне удастся, то сделаю более четкие фотографии.


 Это же дверь банковского хранилища. Видел кое-где в Украине аналогичную.  А что сейчас в хранилище? Дверь конечно открывается не так сложно. как первоначально задумывалось?

----------


## Pumik

> Это же дверь банковского хранилища. Видел кое-где в Украине аналогичную.  А что сейчас в хранилище? Дверь конечно открывается не так сложно. как первоначально задумывалось?


 дверь не закрыта, внутри а-ля кладовка. Но сразу за дверью вот эта решетка с вензелями, может это именное хранилище было.

----------


## Antique

> дверь не закрыта, внутри а-ля кладовка. Но сразу за дверью вот эта решетка с вензелями, может это именное хранилище было.


 Персональное хранилище - проще и выгодней собственный банк основать. 

А может на дверях расположены буквы ЗГ? Е - это если смотреть изнутри, но тогда Г превращается в Т, т.е. ТЕ.

так можно предположить что-то вроде Земства Губернского (логичней если монограмма будет читаться со стороны входа в хранилище)

----------


## Pumik

> Персональное хранилище - проще и выгодней собственный банк основать. 
> 
> А может на дверях расположены буквы ГЗ? Е - это если смотреть изнутри, но тогда Г превращается в Т, т.е. ТЕ.
> 
> так можно предположить что-то вроде Губернского Земства (логичней если монограмма будет читаться со стороны входа в хранилище)


 так, так, что-то похожее. 2 фото это изнутри, как раз ЗГ-100 %, количество одновременно изучаемых языков дает о себе знать, что я уже буквы русские не узнаю. Завтра беру фотоаппарат, в "кладовке" то все равно хранится что-то ценное.

----------


## Pumik

> так, так, что-то похожее. 2 фото это изнутри, как раз ЗГ-100 %, количество одновременно изучаемых языков дает о себе знать, что я уже буквы русские не узнаю. Завтра беру фотоаппарат, в "кладовке" то все равно хранится что-то ценное.


  к сожалению, попасть в комнату с сейфом сегодня не удалось. как только, что-то получится выложу фото.

----------


## Antique

> к сожалению, попасть в комнату с сейфом сегодня не удалось. как только, что-то получится выложу фото.


 Если будет возможность, то сфотографируйте лестницу, она кажется нетипового дизайна.

----------


## Pumik

> Если будет возможность, то сфотографируйте лестницу, она кажется нетипового дизайна.


 вот

----------


## Белая птица

Где можно почитать об этом доме?

----------


## Antique

> Где можно почитать об этом доме?


 Если бы о каждом здании Одессы можно было бы почитать ))) Это обычный отдельный жилой дворовой флигель, правда неплохо оформленный в отдельных точках. По разным источникам построен в 1912-м или в 1914-м году архитекторами С.С. Гальперсоном и Ф.А. Троупянским. Вероятно совместная работа. Справочник Пилявского также гласит, что на первом этаже размещался иллюзион "Урания".

----------


## Пушкин

В парадной внутри то же барельефы есть...

----------


## VicTur

На фото — Стурдзовский переулок, 2. Кто знает, в каком году и при каких обстоятельствах это здание было разрушено?

Если мне удастся узнать ответ, то, возможно, в обмен на эти сведения я смогу получить копию этой фотографии в лучшем качестве.

----------


## Настьян

Здравствуйте, помогите найти информацию про павильоны в Дюковском парке, очень надо.

----------


## shtu4ka 1981



----------


## Клавалена

Добрый день, подскажите, пожалуйста, в Одессе до войны был роговый завод. Где можно инфу почерпнуть? Может есть у кого-то сведения о нем?

----------


## Киров

На Ласточкина,еще у директора фамилия была Бендер.У Ильфа и Петрова больше инфы найдете.

----------


## Клавалена

Киров, спасибо за внимание. Директором с 1935 (по-моему) по 1941 был мой дедушка, фамилия у него была другая). Он занимался эвакуацией завода.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> На Ласточкина,еще у директора фамилия была Бендер.У Ильфа и Петрова больше инфы найдете.


 Бендер был директором пункта по заготовке..., а что делали на роговом заводе?

----------


## Клавалена

на роговом заводе делали изделия из рогов.  Например, у тети хранится футляр пудренницы, изготовленный на этом заводе.

----------


## КВ

> А про барельеф посвященный горькому знаете?) На стене, с правой стороны потемкинской лестницы..  там даже дата стоит 1952год.. какой-то там пионеротряд..


 


> Этот барельеф диаметром 5 метров был установлен в начале 60-ых годов на стене в Луна-парке (под Приморским бульваром), и разбит вандалами в конце 60-ых. Автор - скульптор Николай Васильевич Блажков (1898-1972).


 


> Но мне всё же интересно, до какого времени существовал барельеф Горького. Там хоть парк и был заброшен, но как раз в районе барельефа была какая-то сторожка-дворницкая и собаки.


 Так вот, могу вас порадовать: барельеф Горького никуда не девался и продолжает пребывать на своём родном месте, только сегодня в этом убедился. Кто хочет посмотреть своими глазами - айда в Пионерский парк, пока там забор сняли.

----------


## GAK

Для Настьян, интересующейся павильонами Дюковского парка.
Павильоны в Дюковском парке (тогда - парк Победы) появились в 1950-х гг, когда там стали проводить ежегодные выставки достижений народного хозяйства - сначала с/х Одесской обл., а потом и промышленные (заводы Одессы). Помню огромных карпов с выставки, снопы пшеницы и даже хлопок, который в Одесской обл выращивали. Ближе к трамвайной линии стоял двухэтажный корпус китобойной флотилии "Слава". На втором этаже был выставлен огромный скелет кита на весь зал. Вход в здание был тоже через челюсть кита. Долго потом здесь был Дом природы с той же челюстью перед входом, а отдельные позвонки того скелета подставляли под вазоны с цветами.
 Позже в самом большом и самом верхнем павильоне была выставка когда-то "Отдых в США". Странная какая-то - "куцая", в одном верхнем павильоне. Зато каждому посетителю вручали на выходе толстый рекламный буклет и значок выставки. Смысл её стал понятен, когда стало известно, что работники выставки делали по городу "закладки" - шпионский набор предметов.
 Была здесь и выставка города-побратима Йокогамы, расположенная в нескольких павильонах. На память о ней гости установили в парке на гранитном пьедестале бронзовую, вполне парковую скульптуру - фигурка обнажённой девушки. Потом я её видел перед выходом из здания катка уже на бетонном блоке, облицованном туалетной плиткой.
 Жалко заброшенный парк - ведь историческое место, где была дача дюка де Ришелье.

----------


## GAK

Для Рок ёжик!
Говорят, что это неправильно было сделано, но решением обладминистрации № 480 от 1985 года дом № 15 по ул Канатной (тогда Свердлова) был взят под охрану как "Дом Волконского, начало 19-го века". По архитектуре вполне соответствует. При строительстве рядом новых зданий был разобран кроме фасадной стены - думалось, что под воссоздание. Но на днях буквально был разобран.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ещё в Дюковском парке был летний театр (сейчас полуразрушен), воспоминание из детства--просмотр там спектакля "Буратино"

----------


## Киров

А еще там была пивная будка,как бы сделанная из пивных бочек(стояла не далеко от входа в бассейн),мне кажется очень красивая.Может у кого-то фото есть?

----------


## OdGen

> Для Рок ёжик!
> Говорят, что это неправильно было сделано, но решением обладминистрации № 480 от 1985 года дом № 15 по ул Канатной (тогда Свердлова) был взят под охрану как "Дом Волконского, начало 19-го века". По архитектуре вполне соответствует. При строительстве рядом новых зданий был разобран кроме фасадной стены - думалось, что под воссоздание. Но на днях буквально был разобран.


 На самом деле это был дом Стемпковского, адъютанта дюка де Ришелье (о нем читайте в книге: Чарнецкий В.А. Древних стен негласное звучанье. Сб. статей. Одесса, 2001). Дом разобран не позднее августа сего года. Пару камней еще лежат.

----------


## Mary_N

> ещё в Дюковском парке был летний театр (сейчас полуразрушен), воспоминание из детства--просмотр там спектакля "Буратино"


 а еще военный оркестр там по выходным играл...

----------


## GAK

> Здравствуйте, помогите найти информацию про павильоны в Дюковском парке, очень надо.


 Посмотрите, пожалуйста, последние сообщения для Вас.

----------


## nina-xavior

Здравствуйте всем! :smileflag:  давно пытаюсь найти  исторические фотографии пер.Нахимова и еще хочется узнать, что было в здании детского сада по адресу пер.Нахимова 4/6! Говорят, что это был детский дом толи во время войны, толи после!

----------


## Antique

> Здравствуйте всем! давно пытаюсь найти  исторические фотографии пер.Нахимова и еще хочется узнать, что было в здании детского сада по адресу пер.Нахимова 4/6! Говорят, что это был детский дом толи во время войны, толи после!


 Это был особняк дворянина, гвардии-полковника П.С. Толстого, построенный в стиле модерна архитектором Ф.А. Троупянским в 1906-м году. Неподалёку, торцом к Маразлиевской, расположен дом Толстого построенный тем же архитектором, но через шесть лет (сейчас в доме китайское консульство).

Боюсь, что до революции и в советское время не пришло никому в голову его фотографировать. Но я не сказал бы, что утрачены какие либо элементы, скорее всего испорчен только сад.

----------


## nina-xavior

Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## VicTur

> Боюсь, что до революции и в советское время не пришло никому в голову его фотографировать. Но я не сказал бы, что утрачены какие либо элементы, скорее всего испорчен только сад.


 Если имеется в виду, что на месте сада устроены детские площадки, то нельзя сказать, будто сад испорчен.

----------


## Antique

> Если имеется в виду, что на месте сада устроены детские площадки, то нельзя сказать, будто сад испорчен.


 За садом надо ухаживать определённым образом, это целое исскуство. Сейчас же это просто территория с деревьями без какого либо цельного замысла, никакой планировки не прослеживается.

----------


## nina-xavior

> За садом надо ухаживать определённым образом, это целое исскуство. Сейчас же это просто территория с деревьями без какого либо цельного замысла, никакой планировки не прослеживается.


 Но это,к сожалению, беда не только этого сада! 
А кто знает, что было на месте 5-тиэтажного дома в пер. Нахимова! Со стороны кажктся, что возможно и на его месте были ворота наподобии тех, что напротив, как-то этот дом совсем не вписывается :smileflag: !

----------


## Antique

> Но это,к сожалению, беда не только этого сада! 
> А кто знает, что было на месте 5-тиэтажного дома в пер. Нахимова! Со стороны кажктся, что возможно и на его месте были ворота наподобии тех, что напротив, как-то этот дом совсем не вписывается!


 Авиаразведка показала, что это было пустопорожнее место ) Этот участок относился к торцевому дому Биржевой артели (Канатная №5), но они почему то не застроили его флигелями по переулку, а огородили забором с существующими в настоящее время воротами. В советское время не было нужды в таком пустом участке, а до революции его могли использовать для стоянки лошадей и повозок, наподобие постоялого двора.

----------


## nina-xavior

Понятно! Я думала, что во время войны какое-то здание разрушено было! Спасибо за ответ и за то, что такие постояльцы темы, как вы, многое знают о нашем городе и поддерживают тему! Случайно попала на эту тему и очень долго перечитывала, очень интересно!

----------


## GAK

Александровский парк, территорию которого занимает теперь ЦПКиО имени Т.Г.Шевченко, был свидетелем уникальных достижений не только мореходов, но с ним связаны биографии и выдающиеся достижения также наших земляков-воздухоплавателей. Первым спортивным увлечением Михаила Ефимова был велосипед, гонки на котором он осваивал на циклодроме. Так называли велотрек, устроенный на Михайловской площади у Свято-Архангело-Михайловского женского монастыря, а ныне - в районе пересечения улицы Успенской с Лидерсовским бульваром. Мечтал обогнать «самого» Сергея Уточкина.  Но слава пришла к нему позже  – 8 марта 1910 года он совершил свой	 первый в России полёт на аэроплане в Одессе, стал первым русским авиатором. Его очень уважали, как авиатора, вносившего множество совершенствований в конструкцию летательных аппаратов. В 1917 году Михаила Никифоровича назначают даже главным инструктором, а потом и флагманским лётчиком черноморской гидроавиации. Но вихрь революции захватил его и погубил. Расстреляли его тоже в Одессе, точнее – в воде Одесской бухты, в 1919 году. Одесский залив стал его могилой. В ноябре исполняется 130 лет со дня рождения выдающегося авиатора Михаила Ефимова.
Его старший друг Сергей Исаевич Уточкин увлекался невероятно многими видами спорта: футбол, скачки, бег, плавание, яхтенный спорт, освоил водолазное дело, роликовые коньки, был конькобежцем на льду, любил верховую езду, стал очень успешным велогонщиком (завоёвывал первые места в соревнованиях на циклодроме, был чемпионом России), мото- и автогонщиком. В 1907 году совершил первый самостоятельный полёт на воздушном шаре, а в 1908 году пресса назвала его «рекордсменом по количеству полётов на планере». Впервые Уточкин поднялся в воздух на аэроплане всего лишь через неделю после первых полётов в Одессе Ефимова и, что совершенно невероятно, научившись этому самостоятельно. В апреле он первым совершил демонстрационные полёты в небе Киева. Затем были Москва, Харьков, Варшава, Екатеринбург, Нижний Новгород.
С 25 мая 1910 года на территории Александровского парка работала, получившая мировую известность Южнорусская фабричная и художественно-промышленная выставка. На ней впервые в России устроили «Салон воздухоплавания». Полёты над землёй были тогда более популярны, чем сегодня космонавтика. Как рассказывал спустя многие десятилетия тогда ещё гимназист и житель Отрады Евгений Ермилович Запорожченко, он вместе с другом своим с Базарной улицы Валентином Петровичем Катаевым – будущим замечательным писателем тоже изготовили модель аэроплана и предложили выставить в «Салоне». Работу юных конструкторов не приняли, зато можно было посмотреть на летательные аппараты. 3 июля 1910 года с Михайловской площади взлетел в небо Сергей Уточкин и первым в мире из авиаторов пролетел над Чёрным морем.  2 июня 1911 года он совершает с территории Александровского парка свой 100-й полёт и, пролетев «с эволюциями над морем», приземляется в Дофиновке. Сохранился документальный фильм об этом рекордном полёте. В том же году он в Египте и первый в воздухе над знаменитой пирамидой Хеопса. Сергей Уточкин получил мировую славу. В нынешнем году исполняется 135 лет со дня рождения и 95 лет со дня кончины нашего выдающегося земляка. 
Очевидно же, что памятник друзьям-авиаторам Михаилу Ефимову и Сергею Уточкину мог бы стать им заслуженной наградой, достойным образом украсить бывший Александровский парк и ещё раз прославить Одессу.
Изучение с участием краеведов и увековечение героев и событий истории парка, восстановление его памятников и устройство новых памятных знаков (то есть проведение требуемых законами и логикой мероприятий) должно привести к созданию уникального и очень значительного историко-культурного комплекса.  
Сегодня участники многочисленных акций в Европе и Америке требуют от политиков повернуться лицом к народу, культуре и духовности. Вполне актуальная проблема и для Одессы.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Славу и своё восхищение  Уточкиным описывает Корней Чуковский в повести "Серебрянный герб",и даже, якобы, тот взлохматил ему волосы "своими рыжими короткими пальцами"  :smileflag:  Кстати, в той же повести описывается двор Коли Корнейчукова, а нельзя ли поточнее описать, в каком именно доме он проживал (или фото...)

----------


## Antique

> Понятно! Я думала, что во время войны какое-то здание разрушено было! Спасибо за ответ и за то, что такие постояльцы темы, как вы, многое знают о нашем городе и поддерживают тему! Случайно попала на эту тему и очень долго перечитывала, очень интересно!


 Раньше эту ветку посещало больше старожилов по сравнению с которыми я всего лишь новичок. А тема очень интересная, как и "Одесса которую мы не должны потерять" собственно из-за этих двух тем и появился подраздел "Одесса сквозь века". Я когда-то полностью прочитал обе темы, но сейчас они очень разрослись и чтение займёт месяцы.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Славу и своё восхищение  Уточкиным описывает Корней Чуковский в повести "Серебрянный герб",и даже, якобы, тот взлохматил ему волосы "своими рыжими короткими пальцами"  Кстати, в той же повести описывается двор Коли Корнейчукова, а нельзя ли поточнее описать, в каком именно доме он проживал (или фото...)


 Новорыбная,14, с 1883 по 1905гг жил с матерью Екатериной Осиповной будущий писатель Корней Чуковский.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Новорыбная,14, с 1883 по 1905гг жил с матерью Екатериной Осиповной будущий писатель Корней Чуковский.


 Спасибо! Вы правы, там даже табличка висит, однако, я неправильно выразилась, имела ввиду квартиру :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Спасибо! Вы правы, там даже табличка висит, однако, я неправильно выразилась, имела ввиду квартиру


 К сожалению назвать квартиру не могу. Спросите в литературном музее.

----------


## Наталия Баринова

добрый день всем! Хочу узнать историю дома по адресу Итальянский бульвар 4а, кто-нибудь может помочь?

----------


## Antique

> добрый день всем! Хочу узнать историю дома по адресу Итальянский бульвар 4а, кто-нибудь может помочь?


 Из справочников "Вся Одесса" следует, что дом в 1899 -1914-х годах принадлежал некому И.В. Маркову. Вероятно этот участок принадлежал ему и раньше, просто в свободном доступе нет справочной информации по более раннему времени. Одно время дом значился под №10, а к 1914-му году уже был номером 12.

----------


## GAK

> огородили забором с существующими в настоящее время воротами.


  "Забором" или оградой?
Ворота, возможно, и были на этом месте, но створки ворот только за последние 50 лет уже дважды меняли. Т.е. это не совсем "существующие в настоящее время ворота".
Дом построен в 1959 году.

----------


## Успокоительница

мне захотелось рассказать,не знаю, в тему или нет. Ну вот, переулок Чайковского до революции ,вся сторона жилая,что напротив Оперного.принадлежала дворянской семье .По рассказам в семье- весь переулок,но может там был еще кто-то,я бы,конечно хотела знать точные границы их владений, там может быть сосед уже с Екатериненской,дома то колодцами  и с бульвара тоже, но как бы не претендую,а просто рассказываю- в общем это были мои прадедушка с прабабушкой и с тремя детьми,и дедушку и бабушку ,его сестру я помню живыми.Когда произошла  рев. их вселили в 14 номере в двухкомнатную квартиру с детьми и еще с двумя сестрами прабабушки.Прадед был полковник царской армии(могила на 2м клдбщ) не стал уезжать,все  отдал и сказал.что он русский солдат и ему все равно при какой власти защищать свой народ и остались они здесь. Прадед умер от тифа в 22-м, а прабабушка осталась с детьми иполусумасшедшими тетками выживать сама- Полусумасшедшими,потому -что очень боялись,потому-что мужа одной из них расстреляли и они слушали по ночам шаги по железной лестнице . Незадолго до революции прадед продал свой пай Лондонской гостинницы,увы,но она не приносила дохода  :smileflag: ),не знаю как сейчас,но тогда ,наряду с тем,что в городе у него было много домов ,кторые он содержал,включая и здание на Дерибасовской где была раньше гостинница"Спартак" от Лондонсокй  отказался. Дворянский титул он получил сам,при своей жизни за воинские заслуги. О нем никто в Одессе не знает ,как бы на слуху он только в нашей семье,но если бы кто-то вспомнил о нем,я была бы очень рада.Это был прекрасный человек,судя по некоторым кусочкам рассказов о их жизни,сохранившихся на памяти у мамы фамилия его Калайда . 
Его предок был козак,который пришел на эти земли,черноморский и остался здесь строить город. Вторая фамилия,это прабабушкина ветвь-Прищепенко,на втором даже удалось отыскать склеп ,но тел там нет,могила прабабушки есть, а вот ее родителей уже нет,только веники да бидоны там сложены. Дети их ,мой дедушка- был стармехом.много лет не давали визу,в конце концов дали .Позже,уже после его смери ,когда пароходство было еще живо хотели открывать линию механиков и первое судно хотели назвать его именем, в музей Военно-морск.флота забрали его награды,вещи и ничего нет. Его брат- был ученик архитектора Щусьего,поехал в Москву повез проэкт какого-то моста на конкурс, убили и отняли чертежи,уезжал сказал,что скоро будут деньги.  У меня дома есть латунный колокольчик с дверей дома именно того.в котором жили они до революции ,в перелке Чайковского  :smileflag: ,такая память и фото их тоже есть, но колокольчик это так символично...

----------


## Pumik

> мне захотелось рассказать,не знаю, в тему или нет. Ну вот, переулок Чайковского до революции ,вся сторона жилая,что напротив Оперного.принадлежала дворянской семье .По рассказам в семье- весь переулок,но может там был еще кто-то,я бы,конечно хотела знать точные границы их владений, там может быть сосед уже с Екатериненской,дома то колодцами  и с бульвара тоже, но как бы не претендую,а просто рассказываю- в общем это были мои прадедушка с прабабушкой и с тремя детьми,и дедушку и бабушку ,его сестру я помню живыми.Когда произошла  рев. их вселили в 14 номере в двухкомнатную квартиру с детьми и еще с двумя сестрами прабабушки.Прадед был полковник царской армии(могила на 2м клдбщ) не стал уезжать,все  отдал и сказал.что он русский солдат и ему все равно при какой власти защищать свой народ и остались они здесь. Прадед умер от тифа в 22-м, а прабабушка осталась с детьми иполусумасшедшими тетками выживать сама- Полусумасшедшими,потому -что очень боялись,потому-что мужа одной из них расстреляли и они слушали по ночам шаги по железной лестнице . Незадолго до революции прадед продал свой пай Лондонской гостинницы,увы,но она не приносила дохода ),не знаю как сейчас,но тогда ,наряду с тем,что в городе у него было много домов ,кторые он содержал,включая и здание на Дерибасовской где была раньше гостинница"Спартак" от Лондонсокй  отказался. Дворянский титул он получил сам,при своей жизни за воинские заслуги. О нем никто в Одессе не знает ,как бы на слуху он только в нашей семье,но если бы кто-то вспомнил о нем,я была бы очень рада.Это был прекрасный человек,судя по некоторым кусочкам рассказов о их жизни,сохранившихся на памяти у мамы фамилия его Калайда . 
> Его предок был козак,который пришел на эти земли,черноморский и остался здесь строить город. Вторая фамилия,это прабабушкина ветвь-Прищепенко,на втором даже удалось отыскать склеп ,но тел там нет,могила прабабушки есть, а вот ее родителей уже нет,только веники да бидоны там сложены. Дети их ,мой дедушка- был стармехом.много лет не давали визу,в конце концов дали .Позже,уже после его смери ,когда пароходство было еще живо хотели открывать линию механиков и первое судно хотели назвать его именем, в музей Военно-морск.флота забрали его награды,вещи и ничего нет. Его брат- был ученик архитектора Щусьего,поехал в Москву повез проэкт какого-то моста на конкурс, убили и отняли чертежи,уезжал сказал,что скоро будут деньги.  У меня дома есть латунный колокольчик с дверей дома именно того.в котором жили они до революции ,в перелке Чайковского ,такая память и фото их тоже есть, но колокольчик это так символично...


 Интересная история, самое главное история Вашей семьи, но мне, кажется, что есть определенные не стыковки. Если Вам известно имя и отчество Вашего прадедушки-дворянина, напишите.
1.Если Калайда Василий Захарович-полковник, то его могила числится на 1-м кладбище, парк Преображенский.
2. В Адресном Календаре Херсонской губерни 1866г - Одесский военный округ имеется в военно-медицинском управлении Бухгалтер титулярный советник Захар Иванович Калайда 
3. И есть 
Калайда Александр Васильевич, 1883, г. Одесса, Украина, русский, беспартийный. Мурманрыба, аварийный инспектор, капитан дальнего плавания; г. Мурманск, пр. Сталина, д. 38, кв. 5. Арестован 5.07.37, ст. 58-10-11 УК. Осужден 25.02.38 Верховным судом СССР, ВМН. Расстрелян 25.02.38. Место расстрела - г. Ленинград. Реабилитирован 25.02.58 Верховным судом СССР.

----------


## Antique

> "Забором" или оградой?
> Ворота, возможно, и были на этом месте, но створки ворот только за последние 50 лет уже дважды меняли. Т.е. это не совсем "существующие в настоящее время ворота".
> Дом построен в 1959 году.


 в данном контексте аутентичность створок и частота их смены не имеют значения. Но таки да, не все элементы ворот дошли до наших дней, створки не сохранились.

А за дату постройки спасибо.

----------


## OdGen

В 1900 г. заведующий хозяйством 60-го Замосцкого пехотного полка, дислоцировавшегося в Одессе *Василий Захарьевич Калайда*, проживал по адресу Ямская, 92 (позднее - ул. Новосельского).

*Тимофей Петрович Прищепенко* проживал в 1910-х годах г. в Театральном переулке, 10. Ввладелец дома №10 - Бекель Густав Альбертович. Среди владельцем других домов в Театральном переулке в 1910 е годы Прищепенко не значатся.

Уверен, что если поработать Государственном архиве Одесской области, РГИА и РГВИА, Вам удастся восстановить историю своей семьи.

----------


## Успокоительница

[QUOTE]


> Интересная история, самое главное история Вашей семьи, но мне, кажется, что есть определенные не стыковки. Если Вам известно имя и отчество Вашего прадедушки-дворянина, напишите.
> 1.Если Калайда Василий Захарович-полковник, то его могила числится на 1-м кладбище, парк Преображенский.


 Николай Захарович 12 участок на 2м,там и его сын,мой дедушка  и бабушка и тетя его графиня Щеглятьева, мы там постоянно каждый год,я фото выложу позже . А на могилу даже иногда люди цветы кладут,потому-что там фото его в форме. А его сестра пару лет назад была еще жива ,но в данный момент не знаю. Мы не общаемся.
Я хотела найти общество дворянкое в городе, да все времени не хватает,просто ради их памяти. Прадеда очень любили солдаты,он ходил пеше даже когда дали полковника, не мог сесть на коня.Есть даже фото как он идет пешком рядом с другим на коне офицером :smileflag: ) Знаю,что прислуга у них была очень хорошая и как семья большая жили очень хорошо и то,что мне внушали в школе,что слугам было плохо у нас в семье это не воспринималось,потому-что оприори хорошее отношение к прислуге имело обратную связь. Революция разрушила очень теплое гнездо ,что для хозяев ,что и для их слуг. 
знаю,что служил конкретно в 43 го маршевом  батальоне 56го Житомирского полка.

----------


## Успокоительница

> В 1900 г. заведующий хозяйством 60-го Замосцкого пехотного полка, дислоцировавшегося в Одессе *Василий Захарьевич Калайда*, проживал по адресу Ямская, 92 (позднее - ул. Новосельского).
> 
> *Тимофей Петрович Прищепенко* проживал в 1910-х годах г. в Театральном переулке, 10. Ввладелец дома №10 - Бекель Густав Альбертович. Среди владельцем других домов в Театральном переулке в 1910 е годы Прищепенко не значатся.
> 
> Уверен, что если поработать Государственном архиве Одесской области, РГИА и РГВИА, Вам удастся восстановить историю своей семьи.


 ух-ты, где вы это ве берете :smileflag: ?Домов было одиннадцать по городу, а в Чайковского 14 номер он выкупил ,а там раньше был Мариинский  театр и выкупал его Прищепенко Тимофей .Сейчас там в двухкомнатной квартире по сей день его правнучка.Унего было три дочери .На одной из них женился дворянин Николай Захарович полковник Царской армии.А его сестра графиня Щеглятьева ,но бедная. 
Вторая дочь вышла замуж за Лаидиса ,он работал в навигационной камере в пароходстве и потом пошел плавать и однажды задержался в Италии и когда пришел в Одессу его.капитана ,обвинили в предательстве народу и в 37 расстреляли.
Третья сестра слепая от рождения прожила всю  жизн одна .
зы только -что маму посадила и пишу с ее слов :smileflag:  14 номер был прапрадеда,а потом прадеда.

----------


## OdGen

> ух-ты, где вы это ве берете?


 Работа такая - восстанавливаем родословные. Калайды действительно дворяне Херсонской губернии, побавшие документы о получении дворянства еще в 1824 году (видимо, Ваши предки происходят из этой семьи), а вот про Щеглятьевых впервые слышу. И уж точно, такого рода, ПРИЗНАННОГО в графском достоинстве Российской империи не было.

----------


## Успокоительница

Тогда надо искать через сестру Калайда Николая Захаровича ,прадедушки-она вышла замуж за Щеглятьева и про него всегда говорили "граф" .Надо спросить пр о нее конкретно. 

Калайда Николай Захарович с Марией Тимофеевной.Прищепенко Тимофей Захарович. Я так понимаю прапрапрадед Прищепенко был Захарий :smileflag:  И по Калайде прадедушка тоже :smileflag: ) 
  Лаидис капитан,которого расстреляли и потом реабилитировали и его бедная жена ,которй потом выплатили деньги реабилитационные,а она шла ,плакала и как-то потеряла их ,у нее зрение было плохое. Они очень друг друга любили и потом сестры  в таком страхе жили,что мама приезжала к тетке,сестре прадедушки и просила какие-то документы на дома на всякий случай и рассказать поподробней,но она и сестра молчали и говорили,что не хотят чтобы нас всех расстреляли , прожили в большом страхе и бедности и как страшно одно- ,что уехать они не захотели,так дорожили родиной и так на ней промучались всю жизнь. Сейчас такого понятия об этом наверно трудно найти,дже я бы с семьей наверно собралась и убежала ,а они видимо жили надеждой,а потом уже бежать было некуда и незачем.
 а тут прямо на фот. видно идет рядом пешком прадед.Может это был какой-то внутренний их разбор полетов с другими офицерами :smileflag: ) на принцип пошел ,но вот такой он был :smileflag: Или в последствии он так и не сел ,скорее так. вот еще его фот.

----------


## OdGen

*Василий Захарович Калайда* 
родился 3 августа 1855 года, умер 18 октября 1916 г.
Православный. Вступил в службу 31 августа 1873 г. Получил назначение в 60-й пехотный Замостский полк. Поручик с 20 февраля 1882, штабс-капитан с 15 марта 1886, капитан с 15 марта 1893, подполковник с 26 февраля 1898, полковник с 10 апреля 1910 года.
Окончил гимназию и Одесское пехотное юнкерское училище. Командир роты (2 года 4 месяца), командир батальона (4 месяца), командир дивизионного обоза (5 месяцев). С 26 февраля 1906 г. по 10 апреля 1910 г. – Богородицкий уездный воинский начальник [Тульская губерния]. 10 апреля 1910 г. получил чин полковника и должность Бобровского уездного воинского начальника [Воронежская губерния]. Воронежский уездный воинский начальник (1912-1913), командир Херсонской дружины ополчения (1916 г.)
Участник войн: русско-турецкой 1877-1878 г. и японской 1904-1905 гг. Кавалер орденов Св. Станислава 3 ст. (1893 г.), Св. Анны 3 ст. (1896 г.), Св. Станислава 2 ст. (1901 г.) и Св. Анны 2 ст. (1910 г.), Св. Владимира 4 ст. (1912 г.)
Был погребен на СТАРОМ кладбище в Одессе 20 октября 1916 г. (согласно некролога). Т.о., перезахоронен родственниками на втором (новом) христианском кладбище.

----------


## Успокоительница

нет не Василий, он Николай Захарович, а мой дедушка Михаил Николаевич-200 :smileflag: ,это еще один а может это брат прадедушки..я спрошу была только сестра..Так интересно,что вы откуда-то это узнаете :smileflag: -супер.
 но мой Николай,а дедушка Николаевич. а можно найти житомирский полк,о котором я писала? 56?

----------


## OdGen

В 1909 г. Николай Захарович Калайда - штабс-капитан 205-го пехотного резервного Измаильского полка, дислоцировавшегося в Одессе, а Василий Захарович - подполковник, Богородицкий уездный воинский начальник. С большой долей вероятности можно предположить, что это родные братья, причем Николай Значительно младше (разница в чинах). Других пока не встречал.

----------


## Успокоительница

мама говорит,что прабабушка ездила к мужу , в Тирасполь ,беременная  и там родила дедушку и так написали,что он урожденный в Тирасполе,это 14 год. прямо в части родила :smileflag: , они стояли там- можно еще так искать,только где.. 

В переулке Чайковского прмо напротив 14го номера ,  возле  бывшей пекарни Геркала был еще дом,он рухнул,и там построили гостинницу . а после нее идет лестница в Палерояль. Дом который рухнул принадлежал семье, а Прищепенко был известен на бирже ,занимался недвижимостью.
мама потихоньку рассказывает :smileflag: .

и говорит,что может и был брат, что-то припоминает.  тети ее боялись рассказывать,очень напуганы были, а дедушка в 14м только родился.вспоминает,что в детстве ,когда дедушка был в рейсе кто-то пришел и дверь открыла тетя Муся(сестра дедушки,дочь Николая Захаровича) и она увидела папу(дедушку) они что-то поговорили и он ушел,посидел во дворе,подождал и ушел-она спросила ее кто это,а она сказала,что двоюродный брат. может это был сын Василия Захаровича ,потому-что мама говорит ,он был как две капли воды похож на дедушку нашего, племяннка полчается. (Индийский фильм :smileflag: )прямо) Это она уже вдруг вспомнила,когда я ей сказала,что был такой Василий,о котором вы писали.


  посередине мой дедушка родной,а рядом бабушка Муся и дедушка Алесей,в будущем архитектор тот,о котором писала.

----------


## NoDVa777

Увлекательная история)
Любопытно послушать.

----------


## Pumik

> Увлекательная история)
> Любопытно послушать.


 Очень и очень печальная история. Только представить какие были люди...
Успокоительница, действительно, сходите в архив, займитесь этим вопросом, в дань уважения. У Вас такое шикарное генеалогическое древо получится!!!

----------


## Antique

> Его брат- был ученик архитектора Щусьего,поехал в Москву повез проэкт какого-то моста на конкурс, убили и отняли чертежи,уезжал сказал,что скоро будут деньги.


 Наверное не Щусий а Щусев?

----------


## Успокоительница

> Наверное не Щусий а Щусев?


  Щусьев, да,может Щусев,он очень известный был.Он часто бывал в доме и когда убили дедушку Алексея прабабушка хотела ехать в Москву разбираться и он пришел и сказал,что ненадо,что это опасно. Это вот то,что еще всегда мы знали,я с детства еще это помню от дедушки ,не от мамы. Там был какой-то конкурс проэктов какого-то моста.Он разрабатывал его уже самостоятельная работа была,но под руководством Щусева.
Семью тогда спасло то,что прабабушка была воспитана как полагается и несмотря на то,что из богатой семьи с прислугой умела все и готовить и шить, она зарабатывала  шитьем потом,когда прадедушка умер от тифа.

Еще интересное- у них была домработница ,управительница и она как мама всем была,могла и отругать если что-то испортили :smileflag: ), потом ,после революции ,она осталась с ними жить и уже просто не за зарплату ухаживала за ними до самой смерти.А нам впаривали,что слуги так рады были той революции и прямо бегом бежали от бывших хозяев.

----------


## Наталия Баринова

> Из справочников "Вся Одесса" следует, что дом в 1899 -1914-х годах принадлежал некому И.В. Маркову. Вероятно этот участок принадлежал ему и раньше, просто в свободном доступе нет справочной информации по более раннему времени. Одно время дом значился под №10, а к 1914-му году уже был номером 12.


  Спасибо вам огромное, очень интересно! А кто был этот Марков? Что было после 1914 года я примерно знаю, поскольку там жили мои родственники.

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо вам огромное, очень интересно! А кто был этот Марков? Что было после 1914 года я примерно знаю, поскольку там жили мои родственники.


 К сожалению я больше ничего не знаю о владельце.

----------


## Pipahor

Кто знает, где находилась женская тюрьма в 19-м веке (до 1894г., когда была построена тюрьма на Водопроводной с женским отделением) ?

----------


## Pipahor

> Здравствуйте всем! давно пытаюсь найти  исторические фотографии пер.Нахимова и еще хочется узнать, что было в здании детского сада по адресу пер.Нахимова 4/6! Говорят, что это был детский дом толи во время войны, толи после!


 Домовладельцем дома в пер Нахимова 4/6 (Барятинский пер 3 в 1899г и Бар.пер.2-4 в 1914г) был Маразли. Участок - 1738 кв. саж. После его смерти (1907г) - его наследник А С Сафонов (племянник), после смерти Сафонова (через год) - его наследник П С Толстой (внучатый племянник Маразли).

----------


## Antique

> Кто знает, где находилась женская тюрьма в 19-м веке (до 1894г., когда была построена тюрьма на Водопроводной с женским отделением) ?


 Весь вопрос в том, было ли женское отделение в старом тюремном замке? Логично предположить, что до 1894 года отдельного здания для женской тюрьмы не существовало, также как и после постройки новой тюрьмы.

----------


## Pipahor

> Вот номера домов и их владельцы по интересующему Вас кварталу Елисаветинской. Как видите, нумерация часто менялась
> 
> 7а Рандича, угол Торговой
> 7б Де-Азарта
> 9  Лишина
> *1875*
> 
> 5 Розенблата и Гитеса, угол Торговой
> 7а Вальери
> ...


 Подскажите, пожалуйста, сведения по адресу Торговая,2  за 1875 г., может быть, есть более ранние. Информация, изложенная А. Дерибасом, мягко говоря, не соответствует действительности.

----------


## genrietta

Здравствуйте. Скажите в каком  номере на Тираспольской жила графиня Петухова?

----------


## OdGen

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, сведения по адресу Торговая,2  за 1875 г., может быть, есть более ранние. Информация, изложенная А. Дерибасом, мягко говоря, не соответствует действительности.


 Дом на ул. Торговой, 2 на 1875 г. принадлежал Де-Азарту (Путеводитель по г. Одессе с подробным планом /Сост. К. Висковский. Одесса, 1875. - С. 51). Участок на ул. Торговой был приобретен им в 1874 году. Здесь он и построил свой раскошный дом.
Более ранних справочников по недвижимости за близкие годы нет. Есть "Раскладочные ведомости" по налогу с недвижимости, которые вряд ли можно считать справочниками, так как отдельно они не издавались.
Дерибаса не было никогда. Был А.М. ДЕ-РИбАС, журналист. И в его очерках, позднее изданных в виде книг - "Старая Одесса" (1913 г.) , был ряд переизданий и в новейшее время (2005 г.) действительно, есть много ошибок и неточностей.

----------


## OdGen

> Здравствуйте. Скажите в каком  номере на Тираспольской жила графиня Петухова?


 
ГРАФОВ Петуховых в Российской империи отродясь не существовало (данный род не был ПРИЗНАН ИМПЕРАТОРОМ В ГРАФСКОМ РОССИЙСКОЙ ИМПЕРИИ ДОСТОИНСТВЕ). В Российском государственном историческом архиве (г. Санкт-Петербург) хранится 22 дела о дворнястве рода Петуховых (РГИА, фонд 1347, опись 27, дела 2605 - 2626). То есть, были многочисленные Петуховы-дворяне, но графов не было.

Теперь относительно того, "в каком номере на Тираспольской жила графиня Петухова". Посетите библиотеки города и областной архив. В библиотеках изучите справочники "Вся Одесса", в частности в изданиях 1911-1914 гг. приведен список части жителей города с адресами проживания, "Адрес-календари Одесского градоначальства" и другие; в архиве - результаты переписи населения в янвере 1897 г. по домам на Тираспольской.

----------


## NoDVa777

> Дом на ул. Торговой, 2 на 1875 г. принадлежал Де-Азарту (Путеводитель по г. Одессе с подробным планом /Сост. К. Висковский. Одесса, 1875. - С. 51). Участок на ул. Торговой был приобретен им в 1874 году. Здесь он и построил свой раскошный дом.
> Более ранних справочников по недвижимости за близкие годы нет. Есть "Раскладочные ведомости" по налогу с недвижимости, которые вряд ли можно считать справочниками, так как отдельно они не издавались.
> Дерибаса не было никогда. Был А.М. ДЕ-РИбАС, журналист. И в его очерках, позднее изданных в виде книг - "Старая Одесса" (1913 г.) , был ряд переизданий и в новейшее время (2005 г.) действительно, есть много ошибок и неточностей.


 Удивляет, что при такой красоте этого замка сохранилось мало изображений на открытках. Как правило это фото лестницы с ул.Приморской до Торговой, ну и в кадре, конечно сам замок.
С превеликим удовольствием взглянул бы на иные изображения. Тему эту на форуме уже поднимал, как и с галереей Руссова по ул.Торгой 4, и домом Зайченко И.И. по ул.Торговой 12 (не видел ни одного изображения)

----------


## Скрытик

Торговая 4 есть пару фото:
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=155&pid=10469#top_display_media
Это из новых. 2го номера действительно нигде нет, увы.

----------


## Antique

> Удивляет, что при такой красоте этого замка сохранилось мало изображений на открытках. Как правило это фото лестницы с ул.Приморской до Торговой, ну и в кадре, конечно сам замок.
> С превеликим удовольствием взглянул бы на иные изображения. Тему эту на форуме уже поднимал, как и с галереей Руссова по ул.Торгой 4, и домом Зайченко И.И. по ул.Торговой 12 (не видел ни одного изображения)


  Может особняк де Азарта вблизи не очень приглядно выглядел, как например дом Ближенского на Троицкой / Маразлиевской.

----------


## NoDVa777

> Торговая 4 есть пару фото:
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=155&pid=10469#top_display_media
> Это из новых. 2го номера действительно нигде нет, увы.


 Спасибо. Эти изображения по Торговой 4, мне хорошо известны. Первое как-то выкладывал на форуме.

----------


## NoDVa777

> Может особняк де Азарта вблизи не очень приглядно выглядел, как например дом Ближенского на Троицкой / Маразлиевской.


 Не думаю. Любопытно взглянуть. Поиски надо начинать с краеведческого музея.
По дому Зайченко: думал, что хоть часть попадет в кадр, когда снимали училище Файга, но.... никакой зацепки. Думаю персидский консул Иван Зайченко, проживал в красивом доме. На аэрофотосъемке 1941 года он еще есть.

----------


## Pipahor

> Дом на ул. Торговой, 2 на 1875 г. принадлежал Де-Азарту (Путеводитель по г. Одессе с подробным планом /Сост. К. Висковский. Одесса, 1875. - С. 51). Участок на ул. Торговой был приобретен им в 1874 году. Здесь он и построил свой раскошный дом.
> Более ранних справочников по недвижимости за близкие годы нет. Есть "Раскладочные ведомости" по налогу с недвижимости, которые вряд ли можно считать справочниками, так как отдельно они не издавались.
> Дерибаса не было никогда. Был А.М. ДЕ-РИбАС, журналист. И в его очерках, позднее изданных в виде книг - "Старая Одесса" (1913 г.) , был ряд переизданий и в новейшее время (2005 г.) действительно, есть много ошибок и неточностей.


 Спасибо всем. На сайте OdessaStori.Info  есть фотография замка с пояснением: "Охраняемый проход в Александровскую гавань 1905г." На картах начала 20-го века нет названия "Александровская" - есть Практическая гавань. На картах 1864г и 1894г - то же самое. В энцикл. Брокгауза (1897), "Столетие Одессы" - Практическая или Каботажная.  Скорее всего, гавань хотели (планировали, как парк - см. Чижевич О. "Город Одесса и одесское общество" в сборнике "Из прошлого Одессы" 1894) назвать в честь Александра 2-го. Назвали к приезду императора в 1875 году, тем более, что "определено в 1859 г отнести на счет казны ... содержание управления Практического порта" ("Из прошлого Одессы", Ганзен "Исторические данные, касающиеся порта и карантина"). Вероятно, Александровской она пробыла недолго, и фотография эта приблизительно 1875 года. Возможны варианты - к 25-летию царствования Александра 2-го (1880 год) и к коронации Александра 3-го (1883 год).Искажения есть не только у Де-Рибаса, и, если их собрать, получается несколько другая история.

----------


## genrietta

> Дом на ул. Торговой, 2 на 1875 г. принадлежал Де-Азарту (Путеводитель по г. Одессе с подробным планом /Сост. К. Висковский. Одесса, 1875. - С. 51). Участок на ул. Торговой был приобретен им в 1874 году. Здесь он и построил свой раскошный дом.
> Более ранних справочников по недвижимости за близкие годы нет. Есть "Раскладочные ведомости" по налогу с недвижимости, которые вряд ли можно считать справочниками, так как отдельно они не издавались.
> Дерибаса не было никогда. Был А.М. ДЕ-РИбАС, журналист. И в его очерках, позднее изданных в виде книг - "Старая Одесса" (1913 г.) , был ряд переизданий и в новейшее время (2005 г.) действительно, есть много ошибок и неточностей.


 спасибо

----------


## genrietta

> ГРАФОВ Петуховых в Российской империи отродясь не существовало (данный род не был ПРИЗНАН ИМПЕРАТОРОМ В ГРАФСКОМ РОССИЙСКОЙ ИМПЕРИИ ДОСТОИНСТВЕ). В Российском государственном историческом архиве (г. Санкт-Петербург) хранится 22 дела о дворнястве рода Петуховых (РГИА, фонд 1347, опись 27, дела 2605 - 2626). То есть, были многочисленные Петуховы-дворяне, но графов не было.
> 
> Теперь относительно того, "в каком номере на Тираспольской жила графиня Петухова". Посетите библиотеки города и областной архив. В библиотеках изучите справочники "Вся Одесса", в частности в изданиях 1911-1914 гг. приведен список части жителей города с адресами проживания, "Адрес-календари Одесского градоначальства" и другие; в архиве - результаты переписи населения в янвере 1897 г. по домам на Тираспольской.


 Спасибо огромное за эту информацию. Я знаю от мамы, что на Тираспольской жила (графиня) Петухова, которая являлась двоюродной сестрой моей прабабушки Ирины Григорьевны Федосеевой ( после замужества Зилинской, а после репрессии Зелинской). Мать моей прабабушки Алескандра была тоже Петухова, но после замужества с Г. Федосеевом поменяла фамилию. Так же от мамы известно, что отец Александры Петуховой был мостостроителем в Одессе. И родные Александры не были рады ее браку с Федосеевым, так как он был не дворянского рода. Сама моя прабабушка Ирина с ее братьями Федором, Василием и сестрами Прасковьей и Мотей родилась в Смоленской губернии. Но отца ее Г.Федосеева ограбили и его жене  Александре пришлось обратиться за помощью к родной сестре Петуховой , которая жила В Одессе. Сестра приняла своих родных и устроила. Моя Прабабушка Ирина устроилась к сестре Петуховой горничной и проживала на Голаковской с родными. Однажды к ее сестре Петуховой стал наведываться польский княз Ежи Иохимович Зилинский( после репрессии Зелинский Сергей Николаевич). Позже он стал мужем не Петуховой ,а моей прабабушки Ирины.   Петухова эмигрировала во Францию во время революции и так и  и не устроив семью, а после смерти оставила завещание моей прабабушке и ее родным братьям и сестрам. Те в свою очередь побежали в нужные органы писать и отказываться от родства. Хотелось бы узнать обо этой женщине.

----------


## OdGen

*genrietta*
Ну вот видите, Вы много знаете! Есть с чего начинать поиски как по одесскому, так и по смоленскому архиву, а также и во Франции. Поработайте с указанными справочниками и источниками.
Успехов!

----------


## Pipahor

> Дом на ул. Торговой, 2 на 1875 г. принадлежал Де-Азарту (Путеводитель по г. Одессе с подробным планом /Сост. К. Висковский. Одесса, 1875. - С. 51). Участок на ул. Торговой был приобретен им в 1874 году. Здесь он и построил свой раскошный дом.
> Более ранних справочников по недвижимости за близкие годы нет. Есть "Раскладочные ведомости" по налогу с недвижимости, которые вряд ли можно считать справочниками, так как отдельно они не издавались.
> Дерибаса не было никогда. Был А.М. ДЕ-РИбАС, журналист. И в его очерках, позднее изданных в виде книг - "Старая Одесса" (1913 г.) , был ряд переизданий и в новейшее время (2005 г.) действительно, есть много ошибок и неточностей.


 Несмотря на то, что Де-Рибас неоднократно подчеркивает, что не претендует на историзм своих заметок, у него есть ценные искры-проблески. "Одесса времен Ришелье ... Дальше, к Пересыпи, дом Разумовского за Военным спуском." То есть 1803-1814 годы. (Крук, "Южная столица" стр.345). О доме Разумовского в том же районе пишет Федоров ("Столетие Одессы стр.85). Думаю, что в условиях цензуры они сказали немало. Речь идет о доме, который построили первопоселенцы - не колонисты и не государство. Это замок, который в числе других взят в 1789г. Было еще минимум 2 замка: "Тюремный" (на сайте OdessaStori.Info - Новорыбная, 17 (добавил OdGen)), построенный в 1826г. стоял рядом; и еще один (собираю, данных для обоснования мало. Может, кто-то знает,  что было на Разумовской, 14?). В Одессе, 13 января 1797г, Пустошкин пишет донесение: "Обозревая ... крепостные цивильные строения... доношу ..." Цивильные - гражданские, не военные. Cтарая тюрьма - первая построенная и вторая по счету.

----------


## Antique

> Было еще минимум 2 замка: "Тюремный" (на сайте OdessaStori.Info - Новорыбная, 17 (добавил OdGen)), построенный в 1826г. стоял рядом


 Но это условнуй замок, никакого отношения к нстоящим замкам не имеется, стилизирован под замок для большей схожести и оборону навряд ли держать может. И если очень часто замки использовали как тюрьмы, то тут пошли в противоположном направдении придавая тюрьме черты замка.




> Может, кто-то знает,  что было на Разумовской, 14?


 К началу века участок принадлежал М. Горуновой, вероятно скончалась ещё до революции.Если там и было что-то, то давным давно разрушено.

----------


## Pipahor

[QUOTE=Antique;24603244]Но єто условній замок, никакого отношения к нстоящим замкам не имеется, стилизирован под замок для большей схожести и оборону навряд ли держать может. И если очень часто замки использовали как тюрьмы, то тут пошли в противоположном направдении придавая тюрьме черты замка.

Замок в конце века выглядит иначе, чем в начале, хотя общие черты имеются. Это 2 РАЗНЫХ замка. Фотографии в то время не было, художник рисовал то, что видит.


Дополнение к сообщению от 24.11.2011г 1797 год, эпизод с Косоглу. "Газета писала, что "тюрьмы наполнены людьми, нередко ни в чем неповинными, тогда как заведомые воры и разбойники пользуются полной свободой". (В. Файтельберг-Бланк, В. Шестаченко "Бандитская Одесса. Двойное дно Южной Пальмиры". 1999, стр.22). 1803 год, Ришелье "через три дня после своего приезда посетил одесскую тюрьму ... и приказал отпустить на свободу  всех невинно наказанных, число которых перевалило за 300" (там же, стр.31-32).

----------


## Le Roy

*OldGen*

Браво!!!

Достойный профессиональный ответ.

----------


## slimka21

Извините, что не совсем по теме, вопрос - Кто знает, где скачать фильм "2дня" 20-х годов украинского режиссера про начало революции и эвакуацию богатых одесситов?? Снимался во дворце на Французском бульваре. Смотрела его этим летом на Морвокзале в рамках "Немого кино". Очень понравился.

----------


## Пушкин

> Извините, что не совсем по теме, вопрос - Кто знает, где скачать фильм "2дня" 20-х годов украинского режиссера про начало революции и эвакуацию богатых одесситов?? Снимался во дворце на Французском бульваре. Смотрела его этим летом на Морвокзале в рамках "Немого кино". Очень понравился.


 http://ola1979.livejournal.com/285737.html
_В первый день Одесского кинофестиваля было показано 2 российских фильма
В первый день Одесского кинофестиваля были показаны два российских фильма – «Два дня» режиссера Авдотьи Смирновой и «Бес Пор No» Александра Шапиро.

Картина «Два дня» повествует об отношениях столичного чиновника с провинциальной музейной работницей. А лента «Бес Пор No» рассказывает историю страшеклассника, разбогатевшего на съемках порнографических роликов. Режиссеры обоих фильмов стремились показать общечеловеческую драму наших дней.

Напомним, что на открытии кинофестиваля была представлена картина Мишеля Азанавичюса «Артист», снятая в подражание фильмам 20-х годов. Кинолента была представлена на Каннском кинофестивале и получила одобрение многих критиков. Также была открыта ретроспективная программа знаменитого творческого объединения «Монти Пайтон», а на Потемкинской лестнице состоялся показ «Метрополиса» Фрица Ланга в сопровождении симфонического оркестра и с демонстрацией ранее утерянного отрывка из кинокартины.
_
По моему вы что то спутали с названием..)))

----------


## slimka21

> http://ola1979.livejournal.com/285737.html
> _В первый день Одесского кинофестиваля было показано 2 российских фильма
> В первый день Одесского кинофестиваля были показаны два российских фильма – «Два дня» режиссера Авдотьи Смирновой и «Бес Пор No» Александра Шапиро.
> 
> Картина «Два дня» повествует об отношениях столичного чиновника с провинциальной музейной работницей. А лента «Бес Пор No» рассказывает историю страшеклассника, разбогатевшего на съемках порнографических роликов. Режиссеры обоих фильмов стремились показать общечеловеческую драму наших дней.
> 
> Напомним, что на открытии кинофестиваля была представлена картина Мишеля Азанавичюса «Артист», снятая в подражание фильмам 20-х годов. Кинолента была представлена на Каннском кинофестивале и получила одобрение многих критиков. Также была открыта ретроспективная программа знаменитого творческого объединения «Монти Пайтон», а на Потемкинской лестнице состоялся показ «Метрополиса» Фрица Ланга в сопровождении симфонического оркестра и с демонстрацией ранее утерянного отрывка из кинокартины.
> _
> По моему вы что то спутали с названием..)))


 Не Одесский кинофестиваль, а "Немые ночи" 
http://tusovki.od.ua/party.php?id=3170
"Два дня" (1927)
Похоже, пока что в интернете его не посмотришь..
http://www.ukrvideo.com/ukraine/v_ramkah_molodosti_pokazali_otrestavrirovannye_dva_dnya_g_stabovogo/

----------


## Michael Lobachev

Имение Лузановых находилось на территории пионерлагеря молодая гвардия. Сохранились могилы Лузановых, но они разграблены и плиты украдены. В моих архивах сохранились фотографии. Улица лузановская и коллонада в парке котовского к Лузанову отношения не имеет. А зачем вам это надо?

----------


## Michael Lobachev

Здания , о которых идет речь, принадлежали туберкулезному санаторию. Михаил Фомич Лузанов - не секретарь, а последний председатель Одесского коммерческого суда, последний хозяин Лузановки.

----------


## Antique

> Здания , о которых идет речь, принадлежали туберкулезному санаторию. Михаил Фомич Лузанов - не секретарь, а последний председатель Одесского коммерческого суда, последний хозяин Лузановки.


 Этот туберкулёзный санаторий существовал до 1917-го года?

----------


## Кармический

> Здравствуйте! я открыла для себя отличный ресурс, который хранит оригинальную информацию по части архитектуры, в частности одесской. Статьи на текстсейле размещены только грамотные, точные, достоверные, а главное - оригинальные, авторские! Мне помог TextSale, поможет и вам, я уверенна, обязательно воспользуйтесь им, не пожалеете, а главное-получите нужную информацию!


 это такая незамысловатая реклама ресурса? И чем он вам помог, переливать из пустого в порожнее?

----------


## pl9019

> Имение Лузановых находилось на территории пионерлагеря молодая гвардия. Сохранились могилы Лузановых, но они разграблены и плиты украдены. В моих архивах сохранились фотографии. Улица лузановская и коллонада в парке котовского к Лузанову отношения не имеет. А зачем вам это надо?


 


> Здания , о которых идет речь, принадлежали туберкулезному санаторию. Михаил Фомич Лузанов - не секретарь, а последний председатель Одесского коммерческого суда, последний хозяин Лузановки.


 Пожалуйста, расскажите подробней о зданиях.

----------


## Pipahor

> Ужас! Вы хоть думайте иногда перед тем как писать? ОдГен известный и уважаемый форумчанин, помогающий очень многим. Неужели тире в фамилии настолько принципиально и мы должны сегодня писать Де-рибасовская?


 Если он помог многим, то попросите его помочь в установлении истины - пусть скажет, это в "Путеводителе" за 1875г написано, что "участок куплен Де-Азартом в 1874 году"? В 1875 году в начале Торговой у Де-Азарта было 2 участка - №2 и №7б. Какой участок он имеет в виду?

----------


## Pipahor

> Странный спор получился, из ничего. Ну, допустим, я давно не был в библиотеке - это значит, что любой, уважающий себя интеллектуал, сочтет своим долгом кинуть в меня камень? 
> Если мне не изменяет память, сделайте скидку на возраст, в школьном курсе французского и русского языков точки над "и" давно расставлены. Приставка "de" во французcком языке когда-то означала принадлежность к дворянскому сословию (пишется с прописной - de Ribas). Русская транслитерация предписывает писать фамилию с заглавной, а приставку через дефис - получается Де-Рибас. Для упрощения произношения и написания, отходя от правил, часто используется слитное написание - Дерибас.  Это всё! Господа, будьте взаимовежливы!


 О приставке de- - это ещё и предлог. Де-Азарт - это неправильное написание (а, следовательно, и произношение). Правильное - д`Азарт - d`Asart. Сравните Дантон - d`Anton и Дантес - d`Anthes. d`Asart - Дасарт - Даса-рт - это искаженное Дасов. У М. Литвина - Dassow,  у М. Броневского - Адзигёл (гёл - мелкое озеро, лиман) и у Тунманна - Ени-Дунья.

----------


## Пушкин

> О приставке de- - это ещё и предлог. Де-Азарт - это неправильное написание (а, следовательно, и произношение). Правильное - д`Азарт - d`Asart. Сравните Дантон - d`Anton и Дантес - d`Anthes. d`Asart - Дасарт - Даса-рт - это искаженное Дасов. У М. Литвина - Dassow,  у М. Броневского - Адзигёл (гёл - мелкое озеро, лиман) и у Тунманна - Ени-Дунья.


 Таки не понял, причем тут французское написание приставки Де к турецкому названию крепости? По моему вы путаете языки, написания французских фамилий с испанскими и турецкими названиями.

----------


## GAK

> Данный форум и большинство других предполагают общение под придуманными именами ("никами"). Тем не менее, "узок круг этих революционеров", а может быть, город наш не такой уж и большой. По крайней мере тех, кто не боится и/или не жалеет времени публично высказать свое мнение. Я уверен, что знаю Вас по публикациям в "Вечерней Одессе". Более того, считаю эти публикации весьма правильными, познавательными и нужными. Сохраняю их в своем архиве.  
> 
> Не считаю считаю, собственно необходимым скрывать своё имя, т.к. не собираюсь хамить или подличать, что удобнее анонимно. Если Вы собираете публикации Геннадия А. Калугина, то благодарен за высокую оценку столь высоко компетентного исследователя Одессы. Но увидев однажды в "Одессике" ДУ, как много в Одессе краеведы (даже любители) находят важного и интересного, что не находит своих почитателей, предпочёл стезю популяризации и "внедрения" их находок.
> 
> 
> Мнение может быть только одним - память Де-Рибасов достойна всяческого уважения и увековечения.
> Это касается как мероприятий к "памятным датам", так и мемориальных досок и сохранившихся надгробий.
> 
> Отношение упомянутого Вами гражданина к памяти великих предшественников оказалось на деле НИКАКОЕ. Широко разрекламированный им постулат о "втором Ришелье" (Воронцове, Маразли, etc.) оказался пшиком.
> ...


 По поводу Старого кладбища у "мэра" родилась совершенно варварская идея расширить зоопарк за счёт Преображенского парка ("Ильича"). А от входа с Мечникова устроить "Аллею Славы" - ещё одну показуху. Вход с Мечникова был в другом месте - напротив храма, а аллеи нынешние там проложены по могилам. Т.Е. это может быть только "аллея бесславия".
 Способ решения проблем "на гоп-стоп" привёл к тому, например, что памятный знак генералу Ф.Ф.Радецкому поставлен неизвестно на чьём месте (есть разные мнения, т.к. цоколь, хотя бы, мемориала не был раскопан полностью - только фрагмент).
Так что то, что нынешней мэрии не удалось довершить позорное дело, можно рассматривать как "промысел Божий".

----------


## OdGen

Возразить здесь нечего.

----------


## GAK

Начало интригующее, Олег Всеволодович!
Ждём продолжения со сдержанным нетерпением.
А может быть с паном Анджеем действительно что-нибудь произошло - человек ведь немолодой? Может быть запросить письмом?
Во всяком случае желаю успеха. 

Геннадий А. Калугин

----------


## SaMoVar

http://save.odessa.ua/index.php/Stati/cemetery.html
Немного в тему по Первому кладбищу.

----------


## doctorIV

Уважаемые форумчане!

Сохранился ли в Одессе памятник революционерам? Я занимаюсь генеалогией своей семьи, и насколько мне известно, на одной из мемориальных плит памятника выгравировано имя моего родственника Исраэля Винницкого, погибшего в 1919 или 1920 году. Я хочу проверить достоверность информации, и потому хотела бы узнать, слышал ли кто-нибудь о такой мемориальной плите.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> 
> Сохранился ли в Одессе памятник революционерам? Я занимаюсь генеалогией своей семьи, и насколько мне известно, на одной из мемориальных плит памятника выгравировано имя моего родственника Исраэля Винницкого, погибшего в 1919 или 1920 году. Я хочу проверить достоверность информации, и потому хотела бы узнать, слышал ли кто-нибудь о такой мемориальной плите.


 Есть памятник борцам, погибшим в борьбе за власть Советов в Одессе (братская могила) на Куликовом поле. А ещё есть мемориальная доска с фамилиями подпольщиков по адресу Преображенская,44а.

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, почитайте работу Сергея Решетова, опубликованную в альманахе  «Дерибасовская — Ришельевская», 2011, Вып. 47. 
Дома семьи Маразли на улице Пушкинской, №№ 2 и 4. Автор нам хорошо знаком.
http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_47/alm_47_121-130.pdf

----------


## Milkaway

Доброго времени суток.
У меня, собственно говоря, даже не вопрос, а крик души... Помогите разыскать старые фотографии известного, но к сожалению, этим летом уже окончательно уничтоженного, дома по ул. Канатной, 15 - особняка Стемпковского - по другим данным - князей Волконских... в этом доме когда-то проживала семья моего мужа и у него с этим местом связано много дорогих сердцу воспоминаний. У нас в семье есть фотографии уже разрушенного дома с одной лишь фасадной стеной и до недавнего времени еще была надежда когда-нибудь увидеть его в отреставрированном виде...  Очень хочеться оставить себе и своим детям какую-то память об этом историческом месте.  К сожалению, сидеть в архиве и библиотеке нет возможности - есть очень маленький ребенок.
В этом же доме в начале ХХ века - судя по рекламным объявлениям - находилось первое в Одессе и на юге России представительство по продаже автомобилей Мерседес - с конторой и гаражем - Павла Федоровича Фаатца - в то время - ул. Полтавской Победы, 15. Если конечно не менялась нумерация.
Буду безмерно благодарна любой дополнительной информации по истории дома.

----------


## Antique

> Доброго времени суток.
> У меня, собственно говоря, даже не вопрос, а крик души... Помогите разыскать старые фотографии известного, но к сожалению, этим летом уже окончательно уничтоженного, дома по ул. Канатной, 15 - особняка Стемпковского - по другим данным - князей Волконских... в этом доме когда-то проживала семья моего мужа и у него с этим местом связано много дорогих сердцу воспоминаний. У нас в семье есть фотографии уже разрушенного дома с одной лишь фасадной стеной и до недавнего времени еще была надежда когда-нибудь увидеть его в отреставрированном виде...  Очень хочеться оставить себе и своим детям какую-то память об этом историческом месте.  К сожалению, сидеть в архиве и библиотеке нет возможности - есть очень маленький ребенок.
> В этом же доме в начале ХХ века - судя по рекламным объявлениям - находилось первое в Одессе и на юге России представительство по продаже автомобилей Мерседес - с конторой и гаражем - Павла Федоровича Фаатца - в то время - ул. Полтавской Победы, 15. Если конечно не менялась нумерация.
> Буду безмерно благодарна любой дополнительной информации по истории дома.


 Здравствуйте. На этом участке улицы нумерация с конца ХІХ века так и не сдвинулась. По справочнику "Вся Одесса " на 1899-й год домом владел Ш.Вассал, а в 1914-м году - А.Р. Вассал.

А от первоначального оформления интерьеров что-то сохранилось к 1990-м годам?

----------


## Milkaway

> Здравствуйте. На этом участке улицы нумерация с конца ХІХ века так и не сдвинулась. По справочнику "Вся Одесса " на 1899-й год домом владел Ш.Вассал, а в 1914-м году - А.Р. Вассал.
> 
> А от первоначального оформления интерьеров что-то сохранилось к 1990-м годам?


 Большое Спасибо Аntique вам за информацию. Насколько я знаю, к тому моменту, когда в доме проживала семья мужа - а это с конца шестидесятых по начало восьмидесятых - от былого величия не осталось и намека - все  внутри  было перестроено под коммунальный рай. Одна большая комната на первом этаже, в которой жила семья мужа из пяти человек, видимо раньше была частью залы, так как она была непропорционально длинная и с высоким потолком, на котором с одной стороны была часть большой лепнины. несколько окон были расположены с одной стороны...По нашему мнению, ранее вместо окон вероятно были дверные проемы в другие покои  - вероятно, что изначально у дома были правое крыло - со стороны новостроя, и левое - там где сейчас вплотную стоит тоже старый дом  17...нам кажется, что этот дом строился как типовая городская усадьба, а если это так, то эти крылья должны были быть...к сожалению проверить эту догадку трудно - нужны планы квартала, а они могут быть только в архиве...Во всяком случае нам никогда раньше такая инфа не попадалась. Но было бы очень интересно этот вопрос как-нибудь прояснить...Еще раз спасибо вам за помощь.

----------


## Елена Вик

Добрый вечер. Кто - нибудь знает, что было раньше в районе улиц Парковой или Зоринской. Живу на Зоринской, ничего не нашла о ней. Прошу подсказать знающих людей)

----------


## Antique

> Добрый вечер. Кто - нибудь знает, что было раньше в районе улиц Парковой или Зоринской. Живу на Зоринской, ничего не нашла о ней. Прошу подсказать знающих людей)


  До революции, судя по карте, в продолжение Раскидайловской существовала дорога - предшественница улицы Зоринской. К северу от дороги местность обозначена как Дюковский сад. Южнее дороги располагался участок некого Лещинского. Возможно он что-то там выращивал.

----------


## Елена Вик

А у меня еще вопрос. Дом по Канатной. номер 77, угол Пантелеймоновской. Сейчас там на первом этаже 12 отделение связи. Говорят, во время войны в этом здании располагалась какая - то то ли комендатура, то ли что то другое военное... Рассказывают, людей пытали... Кто - то может что - то знает об этом здании?

----------


## Milkaway

> А у меня еще вопрос. Дом по Канатной. номер 77, угол Пантелеймоновской. Сейчас там на первом этаже 12 отделение связи. Говорят, во время войны в этом здании располагалась какая - то то ли комендатура, то ли что то другое военное... Рассказывают, людей пытали... Кто - то может что - то знает об этом здании?


 Дом, о котором вы спрашиваете - с 12 отделением связи - имеет нумерацию по ул Пантелеймоновской,5 угол Канатной. До револолюции в этом доме на первом этаже были лавки и магазины. В 1911 -1919 гг. часть торговых помещений первого этажа была переделана-перестроена под театр-иллюзион ,,Заря,,,в котором не только показывали кинофильмы, но и устраивались литературно-художественные вечера, на которых выступали еще совсем молодые Багрицкий, Катаев, Олеша, Ильф и др...У В.Катаева даже есть упоминание о поэтическом вечере именно в этом месте с очень образным описанием фасада, украшенного лепниной в виде мужских и женских лиц.
Во время войны - по воспоминаниям старых одесситов - в доме находилось что-то вроде румынского распределителя для выполнения трудовой повинности - для пленных и местного населения. Пленных рано утром под конвоем пригоняли на работы. Бывали побеги. Случались и массовые избиения.
После войны в доме открыли 12 почтово-телеграфное отделение, которое там действует и сейчас.

----------


## Milkaway

Кстати, пару слов о нумерации - по старым еще советским справочникам  -  12 отделение связи всю жизнь находилось по адресу ул.Чижикова,5 - сейчас Пантелеймоновская. По ДубльГису его адрес указан по Канатной,77  - одноэтажная стекляшка продуктового магазина, что не соответствует действительности, так как фактически и по карте и на местности - это один длинный дом по Канатной,79... Или в последние годы что-то произошло с нумерацией....

----------


## Antique

> Кстати, пару слов о нумерации - по старым еще советским справочникам  -  12 отделение связи всю жизнь находилось по адресу ул.Чижикова,5 - сейчас Пантелеймоновская. По ДубльГису его адрес указан по Канатной,77  - одноэтажная стекляшка продуктового магазина, что не соответствует действительности, так как фактически и по карте и на местности - это один длинный дом по Канатной,79... Или в последние годы что-то произошло с нумерацией....


 А может и в ДубльГисе неправильно указано. Там такое в порядке вещей.

----------


## Елена Вик

Все правильно. Адрес этого дома - Пантелеймоновская 5.

----------


## Milkaway

Что интересно, совершенно случайно обнаружила, что дома с адресом Пантелеймоновская,1 - вроде как и нет.....Нечетная сторона улицы начинается Музкомедией -номер 3 и т.д. А где спрятался первый номер - непонятно....буквально в двух шагах от Музкомедии есть первые номера по Французскому и Итальянскому б-рам...может кто-то знает в чем ,,загадка,,....

----------


## Гидрант

Да нет никакой загадки! Была там парочка одноэтажных домишек, снесенных в конце 60-х при строительстве театра Музкомедии вместе с велотреком.
Велотрек жаль - хороший был, и велогонки было интересно смотреть  Тогда же оптимистически обещали, что буквально тут же построят новый - то ли в Аркадии, то ли на Фонтане. Ну вот... уже полвека прошло, еще немного потерпеть осталось.

----------


## Antique

> Тогда же оптимистически обещали, что буквально тут же построят новый - то ли в Аркадии, то ли на Фонтане. Ну вот... уже полвека прошло, еще немного потерпеть осталось.


 В этом веке навряд ли. Может в следующем.

----------


## Milkaway

М-да...странно как-то получается... но, если мыслить последовательно, то вместо снесенных домишек под номером один и постройки на их месте большого театра с площадью и фонтаном по логике вещей этот же номер  дожно получить новое сооружение... Вот сейчас обнаружила в книжке-справочнике у В.Пилявского, что Театр Музкомедии имеет адрес ул. Пантелеймоновская 1, угол Белинского, в других источниках театр имеет уже двойную нумерацию -1/3, а на всех картах , атласах и путеводителях Одессы за последние десять лет  - это Пантелеймоновская,3..... и кому верить....хотя особенно удивляться не приходиться - у нас еще возможно и не такое.

----------


## Antique

> а на всех картах , атласах и путеводителях Одессы за последние десять лет  - это Пантелеймоновская,3..... и кому верить....хотя особенно удивляться не приходиться - у нас еще возможно и не такое.


 Могли зарезервировать номер для какого-то будущего сооружения, которое так и не было построено.

----------


## Milkaway

> Могли зарезервировать номер для какого-то будущего сооружения, которое так и не было построено.


 Очень даже может быть - тут мне попалась интересная книжка начала 80-х - ,,Одесса:архитектурно-исторический очерк,, - так вот, оказывается, по тогдашнему Генеральному плану товарищи архитекторы задумали осуществить грандиозный проект - создать новый общественный центр Одессы. А именно: от нового театра Музкомедии, между двумя улицами - Чижикова и Томаса - в сторону моря выстроить парадную эспланаду... ,, ее местоположение должно было фиксироваться со стороны моря величественной каскадной лестницей и высоким монументом в честь города-героя... учитывая важное идейно-политическое значение общественного центра Одессы, в 68г. был проведен Всесоюзный конкурс на проект его застройки...на основании его материалов в 71г. был составлен проект детальной планировки центральной части города,,....

----------


## SaMoVar

К счастью, этот проект не был реализован. Хотя, глядя на нынешнее состояние этого района и не скажешь, что это было к лучшему(((

----------


## Antique

> К счастью, этот проект не был реализован. Хотя, глядя на нынешнее состояние этого района и не скажешь, что это было к лучшему(((


 Состояние зданий в Отраде получше, чем в среднем по городу. Под нож бульдозера попали бы одни из лучших зданий Одессы.

----------


## SaMoVar

Но высотки всё равно туда воткнули и многое разрушили. Думаю, что судьба оставшихся зданий будет печальной. 
Особенно при неизменном составе нашего ворсовета. И тенденции к застройке исторической части города.

----------


## Milkaway

> Но высотки всё равно туда воткнули и многое разрушили. Думаю, что судьба оставшихся зданий будет печальной. 
> Особенно при неизменном составе нашего ворсовета. И тенденции к застройке исторической части города.


 Видимо оттуда и пошло ,,моровое поветрие,, с искусственными островами и ,,облагораживанием,, склонов парка Юбилейный.

----------


## Milkaway

> Видимо оттуда и пошло ,,моровое поветрие,, с искусственными островами и ,,облагораживанием,, склонов парка Юбилейный.


 Между прочим парк Юбилейный таки официально существует и называется ,,Парк имени 50-летия Великого Октября,, - расположенина приморских склонах и является самым крупным в Одессе - его площадь превышает 230 гектаров.... но это было в восьмидесятых, сейчас поменьше будет.

----------


## SaMoVar

Мы воюем за этот парк. Но шансов почти нет. Нашли уникальные документы по нему... Но, но, но....
Первым за этот парк взялся Дибров - вот он мотор по защите Одессы. К сожалению и ему не всё удаётся.

----------


## Antique

> Но высотки всё равно туда воткнули и многое разрушили. Думаю, что судьба оставшихся зданий будет печальной. 
> Особенно при неизменном составе нашего ворсовета. И тенденции к застройке исторической части города.


 Но я бы не сказал, что многое разрушили. Разрушили особняк на углу Ясной и Отрадной, надстроили два этажа к особняку на Уютной 11 и возможно на Азарова, 6 здание разушилось не так давно. А относительно состояния, так не меньше пяти зданий отремонтировано и превращено в элитное жильё, остальные тоже не создают впечатление ветхих.

----------


## Milkaway

> Но я бы не сказал, что многое разрушили. Разрушили особняк на углу Ясной и Отрадной, надстроили два этажа к особняку на Уютной 11 и возможно на Азарова, 6 здание разушилось не так давно. А относительно состояния, так не меньше пяти зданий отремонтировано и превращено в элитное жильё, остальные тоже не создают впечатление ветхих.


 Да, я еще смутно помню те времена, когда там жили обычные люди. Очаровательный был райончик - машин мало, детишек разного возраста много.... Тогда там действительно было уютно, не то что сейчас - новые ,,крутые,, жильцы очень подозрительны, а порой и агрессивны - пройтись по улочке как раньше,смотря посторонам очень даже крамольно... жаль....
А что - одноэтажный особнячек семьи Запрожченко на Уютной,7 еще жив. Интересно, кто сейчас им владеет, не перестроили его случайно....а то, порой так бывает жаль дома, которые пережили все кошмары ХХ века, а уже в наше время погибли по причине чьих-то меркантильных соображений.

----------


## Antique

> Да, я еще смутно помню те времена, когда там жили обычные люди. Очаровательный был райончик - машин мало, детишек разного возраста много.... Тогда там действительно было уютно, не то что сейчас - новые ,,крутые,, жильцы очень подозрительны, а порой и агрессивны - пройтись по улочке как раньше,смотря посторонам очень даже крамольно... жаль....


 Да, плохая тенденция, подобные наглые жильцы должны оставлять претензии за порогами своих квартир и воротами особняков. Хотя я не наблюдал подобного в Отраде, но возможно тут кому как повезёт. Кое-где на Фонтане и в частном секторе за Вильямса на фотографирование смотрят подозрительно. Наглость жильцов наводит о мысли об их криминальном прошлом.

Особняк Запорожченко стоит, но несколько запущен, непонятно, обитают ли в нём люди.

----------


## Milkaway

Доброго времени суток всем. У меня новый вопрос - что за дом с дворовым флигелем по ул. Пантелеймоновской,20...Не так давно знакомые, которые живут во флигеле, делали у себя  ремонт - решили полы поменять, отодрали старый плинтус и обнаружили там  ржавые патроны, замотанные в истлевшую ветошь. Раньше в этой квартире была коммуна - в этой комнатке всю сознательную жизнь жила древняя старушка, а до этого там была кухня....Ржавые патроны сдали в милицию...вызывали человека с металлоискателем - искали оружие, но больше ничего не нашли...Интересна история дома, но у меня никаких сведений о нем нет.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Особняк Запорожченко стоит, но несколько запущен, непонятно, обитают ли в нём люди.


  Да, конечно, обитают и, что могут, делают для сохранения дома. Относится ли этот  дом к памятникам? Вроде да, но в адресе в реестре не "Уютная", а "Затишна"

----------


## Гидрант

"Затишна" это и есть "Уютная" на державной мове  :smileflag:  А дом ДОЛЖЕН быть памятником архитектуры хотя бы по той причине, что был построен архитектором *Дмитренко* по индивидуальному заказу Е.Запорожченко. Да и мемориальную доску "Здесь неоднократно бывал Валя Катаев, впоследствии выдающийся  прозаик 20-го века" тоже можно не глядя привинчивать  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> "Затишна" это и есть "Уютная" на державной мове  А дом ДОЛЖЕН быть памятником архитектуры хотя бы по той причине, что был построен архитектором *Дмитренко* по индивидуальному заказу Е.Запорожченко. Да и мемориальную доску "Здесь неоднократно бывал Валя Катаев, впоследствии выдающийся  прозаик 20-го века" тоже можно не глядя привинчивать


 Я думаю, дом был построен до того, когда Е.Е.З. мог его индивидуально заказать, т.к. "был дитя (с)" :smileflag: .
Хотя, как легенда - красиво  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Я думаю, дом был построен до того, когда Е.Е.З. мог его индивидуально заказать, т.к. "был дитя (с)".
> Хотя, как легенда - красиво


 Никакой ошибки. Дом заказал ещё Е.*.З, а не Е.Е.З. Потому Е.Е.З там и жил, а позднее и стал владельцем.

----------


## Milkaway

Отец моего мужа когда-то был яхтсменом и хорошо знал Евгения Ермиловича, который как известно, так же увлекался этим спортом. Муж мне рассказывал, что в детстве он бывал вместе с отцом у него в гостях в этом особнячке. Тогда вокруг него был садик.

----------


## Гидрант

Боюсь ошибиться, но сначала дом перешел к матери Евгения Ермиловича - Наталье ?, пока Е.Е. лет 40 "катался по заграницам". Она дожила почти до 100 лет, да и сам Е.Е. Запорожченко перешагнул 90-летие и почти до самой смерти был в хорошей форме.

----------


## Milkaway

Может кто-то что-то знает за двухэтажный дом с флигелем на ул. Пантелеймоновской,20....буду премного багодарна....

----------


## Antique

> Может кто-то что-то знает за двухэтажный дом с флигелем на ул. Пантелеймоновской,20....буду премного багодарна....


 По "Всей Одессе":
В 1899-м году участок имел 18-й номер и принадлежал М. Посохову. 
В 1901-м году дом принадлежал М. Гуревичу. 
Несколько позднее, но ранее 1910-го года соседние участки под единым №16 получили отдельные номера  и нумерация сдвинулась, так здание получило сегодняшний 20-й номер. 
До 1910-года сменился очередной собственник, им стал А.П. Кулемин. 
Между 1911 и 1914-м годами владелец сменился в очередной раз - им был П.П. Де-Матас.

В целом за 14 лет в данном квартале сменилась большая часть владельцев.

----------


## Milkaway

Огромное спасибо за такую подробную информацию....и хочу уточнить - в 1899-м это еще не застроенный участок  или имеется в виду строение на участке...это важно.

----------


## Antique

> Огромное спасибо за такую подробную информацию....и хочу уточнить - в 1899-м это еще не застроенный участок  или имеется в виду строение на участке...это важно.


 В справочниках "Вся Одесса" это не отображается, однако на вид здание достаточно старое.

В справочнике В.А. Пилявского указано здание по 20-му номеру, "Дом Х. Маргулис, 1899, арх. Шейнс, А.Э.". Однако во всей одесе на 1899-указан Посохов, впрочем возможно за один и тот же год здание сменило хозяина, а дом допустим был продам Маргулисом сразу после постройки. Также Пилявский мог совершить ошибку, допустим вписан не тот владелец или указан не тот номер - тут сложно сказать наверняка.

----------


## Milkaway

Ок. Спасибо за уточнение...

----------


## Politmaker

> Огромное спасибо за такую подробную информацию....и хочу уточнить - в 1899-м это еще не застроенный участок  или имеется в виду строение на участке...это важно.


 Надо сравнивать с реестром застроек, в нем должны быть указана точные даты введения зданий в эксплуатацию.

----------


## Milkaway

> Надо сравнивать с реестром застроек, в нем должны быть указана точные даты введения зданий в эксплуатацию.


 А где этот реестр можно увидеть обычным людям - не специалистам историкам... Я, например, знаю точно, что многие материалы по истории Одессы ни в Горьковке, ни в Архиве  просто так не выдадут - типа очень редкие  и ветхие документы -  нужно идти писать челобитную, объяснять зачем именно вам это надо....а если вы пишите какое-либо историческое исследование, то непременно надо предъявить официальную бумажку-просьбу от керивныцтва ВУЗа. А если вы просто любитель, то желательно сослаться на личное знакомство кого-то из историков или краеведов...а если таких знакомств нет, то конечно можно попробовать в общем порядке, естественно за деньги...но даже в этом случае нет никакой гарантии,что вам найдут именно то, что вы ищите...

----------


## Зяма

> А может и в ДубльГисе неправильно указано. *Там такое в порядке вещей.*


 

ДубльГис просит сообщать им о неточностях   https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1224229&page=1

----------


## Lanf

Очень ищу какую-нибудь информацию об истории дома 56 по улице Пушкинской. Дом состоит из фасадного дома и внутреннего дворового. Сам двор небольшой. Внутренний дом сейчас имеет 4 этажа, на каждом этаже по квартире. В фасадном доме изначально было 2 этажа и соответсвенно две квартиры. После войны достроили еще один этаж, а в наше время еще один, т.е. Сейчас там 4 этажа. Знаю только, что на втором этаже в кВ.2 жила какая-то немецкая семья. Потом из этой квартиры сделали коммуну.

----------


## Trs

Дом В. Константиновского, 1871, арх. Вейтко А. К., реконструкция с надстройкой мансарды 2002-2003. [Пилявский]

----------


## savif

Кто-то может видел.Дом над подъездом расположены 2 полушария соединенные прволокой и кораблик ,как-бы плывущий от восточного к западному.Орентировочно в районе Канатной улицы.Там ,до 1917года жил мой прадед -Трегубов Владимир Константинович с семьей,дворянин 1866г.рожд.

----------


## Milkaway

> Кто-то может видел.Дом над подъездом расположены 2 полушария соединенные прволокой и кораблик ,как-бы плывущий от восточного к западному.Орентировочно в районе Канатной улицы.Там ,до 1917года жил мой прадед -Трегубов Владимир Константинович с семьей,дворянин 1866г.рожд.


 А кем по профессии был  ваш прадедушка и нет ли у вас старых семейных фото на фоне дома...это помогло бы точнее определиться...а так под ваше описание вполне могут подойти несколько домов...и не факт, что лепнина над подъездом сохранилась в первозданном виде.

----------


## Politmaker

> А где этот реестр можно увидеть обычным людям - не специалистам историкам... Я, например, знаю точно, что многие материалы по истории Одессы ни в Горьковке, ни в Архиве  просто так не выдадут - типа очень редкие  и ветхие документы -  нужно идти писать челобитную, объяснять зачем именно вам это надо....а если вы пишите какое-либо историческое исследование, то непременно надо предъявить официальную бумажку-просьбу от керивныцтва ВУЗа. А если вы просто любитель, то желательно сослаться на личное знакомство кого-то из историков или краеведов...а если таких знакомств нет, то конечно можно попробовать в общем порядке, естественно за деньги...но даже в этом случае нет никакой гарантии,что вам найдут именно то, что вы ищите...


 Скорей всего просто-ток не дадут. Самый простой вариант наверное "позолотить ручку", официальное прошение скорей всего и читать никто не будет. Хотя, по идее такие вещи должны копироваться и сохраняться в электронке, знать бы у кого спросить где найти нечто такое.

----------


## VicTur

> Кто-то может видел.Дом над подъездом расположены 2 полушария соединенные прволокой и кораблик ,как-бы плывущий от восточного к западному.Орентировочно в районе Канатной улицы.Там ,до 1917года жил мой прадед -Трегубов Владимир Константинович с семьей,дворянин 1866г.рожд.


 Под потолком подъезда на Пушкинской, 12, есть вот такой кораблик. Оно?

----------


## Milkaway

> Кто-то может видел.Дом над подъездом расположены 2 полушария соединенные прволокой и кораблик ,как-бы плывущий от восточного к западному.Орентировочно в районе Канатной улицы.Там ,до 1917года жил мой прадед -Трегубов Владимир Константинович с семьей,дворянин 1866г.рожд.


 К сожалению, ничего похожего - кроме кораблика от VicTur - пока найти не удалось...может по-позже еще у кого-то найдутся варианты...
Но те сведения, что вы дали наводят на мысли о том, что ваш прадедушка или кто-то из членов его семьи имел какое-то отношение к морскому делу, поэтому и проживал в доме с такой символикой...более определенно сказать трудно, потому что кроме кораблика и фамилии нам не от чего отталкиваться...если было бы скажем фото этого дома, то по другим архитектурным элементам можно что-то и поискать...а так - скорее всего кораблик не дотянул до наших дней.
Как возможный вариант в районе Канатной - два дома: ул.Ю.Олеши,10, угол Греческой - так называемый Лоцманский дом.сер.XIXв., но на старых фото он практически лишен украшений. И дом по той же улице номер 2 - построенный для сотрудников портового управления. В разных справочниках указаны разные даты его постройки - 1911 и 1951. Но судя по фотографиям военного времени этот дом стоял и до войны. На нем есть декор, связанный с морской тематикой, но скорее всего это послевоенная реконструкция...
Более достоверную информацию, конечно же, стоит поискать в Архиве.

----------


## VicTur

> И дом по той же улице номер 2 - построенный для сотрудников портового управления. В разных справочниках указаны разные даты его постройки - 1911 и 1951. Но судя по фотографиям военного времени этот дом стоял и до войны. На нем есть декор, связанный с морской тематикой, но скорее всего это послевоенная реконструкция...
> Более достоверную информацию, конечно же, стоит поискать в Архиве.


 Я слышал от мамы, что дом по Юрия Олеши, 2, построен после войны. Сам я, естественно, таких вещей помнить не могу.
В каком справочнике вы нашли дату 1911 год?

----------


## savif

Большое спасибо всем откликнувшимся на мою просьбу.Трегубов Владимир Константинович был из старого Одесского рода,действительно связанного с морем,но по образованию он был инженер-путеец,в 1-ю мировую был направлен начальником Сарненского жел.дор. узла.Женф-Орлова Лариса Васильевна,1876г.р.,дочь десятника Василия Орлова,строившего Оперный театр.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я слышал от мамы, что дом по Юрия Олеши, 2, построен после войны. Сам я, естественно, таких вещей помнить не могу.
> В каком справочнике вы нашли дату 1911 год?


 О том, что этот дом дореволюционный я слышала и раньше - имею некоторое отношение к архитектуре...по виду и пропорциям дом скорее относится к периоду позднего строгого модерна, чем к сталинскому конструктивизму...В справочнике Пилявского сказано, что дом постройки 1951. Но в этом году видимо была реконструкция, потому что в другом справочнике изданном Областной организацией Общества охраны памятников истории и культуры в прошлом году указано - доходный дом Сосновской. нач.ХХв.  Дату 1911  назвал в разговоре товарищ, который интересуется историей порта. Суть в чем - после известных событий 1905 года, когда  в порту было много чего сожжено и разграблено - встал  вопрос о жилье для служащих портового управления, многие из которых проживали с семьями на территории порта и в те дни лишились имущества...По его словам, через несколько лет после этих событий, порт обзавелся таки новым домом в указанном месте как раз в1911 году...предположительно этот дом был куплен у  г-жи Сосновской...После войны дом по-прежнему относился к порту.К какому ведомству он принадлежит сейчас - неизвестно.
В пользу дореволюционной версии постройки говорит и фото военного времени, где на склоне балки виден этот трехэтажный дом. Снимок был сделан с крыши дома в начале Канатной. Внизу просмаириваются часть Таможенной площади, Деволановский и Ланжероновский спуски, а также в далеке башенка на крыше Филармонии за крышей бывшего ломбарда....Это легко можно проверить -odessastory.info военный альбом уваж. brassl, файл 399.
Конечно, эти седения лучше еще раз проверить по ,,Всей Одессе,,.

----------


## Antique

> О том, что этот дом дореволюционный я слышала и раньше - имею некоторое отношение к архитектуре...по виду и пропорциям дом скорее относится к периоду позднего строгого модерна, чем к сталинскому конструктивизму..


 Дом относится к неоклассицимзму сталинских времён. Судя по размерам оконных проёмов и вісоте потолком построено по стандартам 1930-х годов. Оформление конечно "под старину", но качество теж же бетонно-мозаичных площадок совсем не дореволюционное.

----------


## Milkaway

> Дом относится к неоклассицимзму сталинских времён. Судя по размерам оконных проёмов и вісоте потолком построено по стандартам 1930-х годов. Оформление конечно "под старину", но качество теж же бетонно-мозаичных площадок совсем не дореволюционное.


 Очень интересно...заинриговали...тогда получается, что дом построили и не вначале ХХ и не в пятидесятых, а в тридцатых.....А что пишут во ,,Всей Одессе,, ?

----------


## Antique

> Очень интересно...заинриговали...тогда получается, что дом построили и не вначале ХХ и не в пятидесятых, а в тридцатых.....А что пишут во ,,Всей Одессе,, ?


 Ну во всей Одессе указано, что участок под №2 принадлежал В.Ф. Сосновской, но в этих справочниках указывается владелец участка, а строений могло и не быть, или если оно не было значительным, ветхим, то вполне могло пойти на слом освободив место для здания советской эпохи.

----------


## Nadinia

> Ну во всей Одессе указано, что участок под №2 принадлежал В.Ф. Сосновской, но в этих справочниках указывается владелец участка, а строений могло и не быть, или если оно не было значительным, ветхим, то вполне могло пойти на слом освободив место для здания советской эпохи.


 Должны ведь сохранится записи именно о строении.

----------


## Antique

> Должны ведь сохранится записи именно о строении.


 Записи могли быть утеряны. Даже по некоторым зданиям 1920-30-х годов нет каких-либо конкретных данных, а что уже говорить о дореволюционной эпохе.

----------


## Milkaway

> Должны ведь сохранится записи именно о строении.


 Ну вот и есть упоминания: в справочнике Пилявского - год постройки 1951, в Указателе Общества охраны памятников истории и культуры - Доходный дом Сосновской нач.ХХв., по ,,Всей Одессе,, указан участок, скорее всего со строением, той же Сосновской....для начала вполне достаточно...но если задаться целью выяснить подробности, то надо запастись терпнием и отправиться в Архив или в Музей порта или в архивы порта...

----------


## Milkaway

> Дом относится к неоклассицимзму сталинских времён. Судя по размерам оконных проёмов и вісоте потолком построено по стандартам 1930-х годов. Оформление конечно "под старину", но качество теж же бетонно-мозаичных площадок совсем не дореволюционное.


 Я тут понапрягала память - была в этом доме несколько лет назад - делала фото декоративных элементов - обсмотрела все вокруг...поэтому все же близка к мысли о том, что дом таки дореволюционный. И дело даже не в отделке, высоте потолков или бетонных площадках - домик как-то маловат для  жилой или служебной постройки сталинского времени, да и рядом справа есть небольшой незастроенный участок... После войны дом, видимо, пережил масштабную реконструкцию -его стиль ,,причесали,, в нужную идеологическую плоскость...и теперь практически невозможно сказать что ,,родное,, а что нет.

----------


## VicTur

> Я тут понапрягала память - была в этом доме несколько лет назад - делала фото декоративных элементов - обсмотрела все вокруг...поэтому все же близка к мысли о том, что дом таки дореволюционный. И дело даже не в отделке, высоте потолков или бетонных площадках - домик как-то маловат для  жилой или служебной постройки сталинского времени, да и рядом справа есть небольшой незастроенный участок... После войны дом, видимо, пережил масштабную реконструкцию -его стиль ,,причесали,, в нужную идеологическую плоскость...и теперь практически невозможно сказать что ,,родное,, а что нет.


 Я сейчас уточнял у мамы: не исключено, что дом существовал и до войны. Возможно, послевоенная реконструкция запомнилась как постройка.
Мама вспомнила ещё деталь: жители нашей улицы этот дом почему-то называли общежитием. Почему — можно строить догадки.

----------


## Antique

> Я тут понапрягала память - была в этом доме несколько лет назад - делала фото декоративных элементов - обсмотрела все вокруг...поэтому все же близка к мысли о том, что дом таки дореволюционный. И дело даже не в отделке, высоте потолков или бетонных площадках - домик как-то маловат для  жилой или служебной постройки сталинского времени


 Здание достаточно массивное, а в те времена строили и меньше. Многие здания советского времени до появления хрущёвок имели всего два этажа, а тут целых три, причём куда уже больше - участок не такой и большой да и склон рядом. Сталинки 1950-х отличаются от зданий 1930-40-х годов хотя и те и другие сооружались в стиле неоклассицизма.




> да и рядом справа есть небольшой незастроенный участок...


 Там уже склон идёт, маловато земли для полноценного участка.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я сейчас уточнял у мамы: не исключено, что дом существовал и до войны. Возможно, послевоенная реконструкция запомнилась как постройка.
> Мама вспомнила ещё деталь: жители нашей улицы этот дом почему-то называли общежитием. Почему — можно строить догадки.


 Дом и после войны принадлежал порту, возможно его перестраивали именно под портовое общежитие...обратите внимание, что на фасаде дома нет балконов  - а в подвале очевидно была прачечная или столовая - еще пару лет назад из подвала на крышу выходила труба-вытяжка.
Если есть сомнения  - предлагаю посмотреть военный альбом brassl - файл 399....интересно ваше мнение.

----------


## Milkaway

Сталинки 1950-х отличаются от зданий 1930-40-х годов хотя и те и другие сооружались в стиле неоклассицизма.

Безусловно, отличия были, как были и разные стилизаторские направления типа переходного стиля 30-х,послевоенного неоампира, сталинского барокко 50-х, неоманьяризма, неоренессанса и др....многие одесские архитекторы успешно работали как до революции так и после, умело используя в новых условиях еще не забытое старое...Например, соединение элементов позднего рационалистического модерна и конструктивизма в домах конца 20-х и в начале 30-х гг были в порядке вещей. В 30-х гг. начали строиться дома, стилизованные под ,,вечную классику,, - чем дальше, тем помпезнее - появились формы ,,тоталитарного барокко,,. После Победы в войне очень востребованным направлением стал неоампир с лепным декором, отражающим ,,профессиональную тематику и трудовой энтузиазм,,. Но ,,Вечная классика,, по-прежнему была вне конкуренции.

----------


## Antique

> соединение элементов позднего рационалистического модерна


 Обычно это не модерн, а Ар-Деко. Ар-Деко зародилось в те же 1900-е и иногда использовалось и в зданиях в стиле модерна как например решётка дома Раухвагера в Пироговском переулке, 6, а есть дома практически  полностью построенные в стиле Ар-Деко - в Одессе этот дом Рабинович на Французском бульваре 11б. Кстати, и то и другое - творения архитектора Линецкого.

Хотя встречаются сталинки построенные в неоклассике дореволюционных масштабов.

----------


## Milkaway

[QUOTE=Antique;26301013]Обычно это не модерн, а Ар-Деко. Ар-Деко зародилось в те же 1900-е и иногда использовалось и в зданиях в стиле модерна как например решётка дома Раухвагера в Пироговском переулке, 6, а есть дома практически  полностью построенные в стиле Ар-Деко - в Одессе этот дом Рабинович на Французском бульваре 11б. Кстати, и то и другое - творения архитектора Линецкого.

QUOTE]

Позволю себе тут с вами не согласиться...Ар-Деко это прямое продолжение модерна - стиль роскоши, конечно со своими стилистическими особенностями. Это комплексный стиль с архитектурой, скульптурой, мебелью, предметами роскоши. Да, он получил распространение в двадцатых гг., но не в советской стране, а на ,,загнивающем,, Западе и в ,,империалистической,, Америке... В Москве есть монументальные здания советского периода стилистически похожие на Ар-Деко, но это единичные случаи - как буржуазное направление - от него отказались в пользу ,,вечной классики,,.
Я же имею ввиду другое - поздний рационалистический модерн нашел свое применение и был доведен ,,до совершенства,, именно в массовом строительстве жилых доходных домов, уделяя основное внимание именно рациональной и удобной планировке комнат, кухонь, подсобных помещений, а не декору...до революции были отработаны все конструктивные приемы, которые нашли очень широкое применение в типовом строительстве уже в советское время.

----------


## Antique

> Да, он получил распространение в двадцатых гг., но не в советской стране, а на ,,загнивающем,, Западе и в ,,империалистической,, Америке... В Москве есть монументальные здания советского периода стилистически похожие на Ар-Деко, но это единичные случаи - как буржуазное направление - от него отказались в пользу ,,вечной классики,,.


 От советского архитектора требовалось создание зданий в социалистическом стиле, но ничего принципиально нового не было придумано и архитекторы балансировали на грани двух распространённых декоративных течениях модернизма того времени - Ар-Деко и межвоенном неоклассицизме, по этому-чистого Ар-Деко в Союзе не так и много, здания большей частью эклектичны, однако в Киеве и Запорожье встречаются относительно чистые примеры Ар-Деко и не в единичном количестве, вероятно и в других городах тоже.

----------


## Antique

> Позволю себе тут с вами не согласиться...Ар-Деко это прямое продолжение модерна - стиль роскоши, конечно со своими стилистическими особенностями. Это комплексный стиль с архитектурой, скульптурой, мебелью, предметами роскоши.


 Это не то, чтобы продолжение, а скорее ответвление, которое появилось ещё в эпоху модерна. Только когда модерн угас, Ар-Деко стала его продолжением. К сожалению Ар-Деко эпохи модерна слабо изучено, существует сайт посвящённый именно этому периоду Ар-Деко, но пока не удаётся его найти среди своих записей.

----------


## Milkaway

> Это не то, чтобы продолжение, а скорее ответвление, которое появилось ещё в эпоху модерна. Только когда модерн угас, Ар-Деко стала его продолжением. К сожалению Ар-Деко эпохи модерна слабо изучено, существует сайт посвящённый именно этому периоду Ар-Деко, но пока не удаётся его найти среди своих записей.


 Это все, конечно, интересно.... но мы забыли про ,,наших баранов,,......что мы решим с домом по ул. Олеши, 2????? Довоенный дом или нет....в остальном мы врядли разберемся...

----------


## Antique

> Это все, конечно, интересно.... но мы забыли про ,,наших баранов,,......что мы решим с домом по ул. Олеши, 2????? Довоенный дом или нет....в остальном мы врядли разберемся...


 Довоенный. На упомянутой вами фотографии http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=209&pid=13278#top_display_media он присутствует.

Интересно бы уточнить на счёт общежития. На каждой площадке расположена одна большая дверь. Нет ли за ней длинного коридора? Мне кажется, что был, и коридор, судя по фото, заканчивался балконом расположенным на торце здания.

----------


## Milkaway

Пару лет назад, когда я там была, общее впечатление было угнетающим. Со стороны улицы дом выглядел вполне прилично, подъезд был закрыт, но со стороны склона окна на лестничных площадках были частично выбиты, черный ход был настеж открыт, вокруг вылялся мусор - пустые пластиковые бутылки, пачки из-под сигарет, бумажки. Людей я не встретила, хотя дом жилой...Возможно, сейчас там получше.

----------


## VicTur

> Дом и после войны принадлежал порту, возможно его перестраивали именно под портовое общежитие...обратите внимание, что на фасаде дома нет балконов  - а в подвале очевидно была прачечная или столовая - еще пару лет назад из подвала на крышу выходила труба-вытяжка.
> Если есть сомнения  - предлагаю посмотреть военный альбом brassl - файл 399....интересно ваше мнение.


 Да, я вспоминаю, что видел этот снимок, более того — я же и привязку изображённых зданий к местности давал. Правда, тогда я не обратил внимания на дату снимка.
Боюсь, мне трудно составить моё собственное мнение, поскольку я ну никак не специалист в архитектуре. Собственно, поэтому мне и интересно следить за вашей дискуссией с уважаемым Antique.
Во всяком случае, то, что дом довоенный, мне теперь очевидно.

----------


## Milkaway

> Да, я вспоминаю, что видел этот снимок, более того — я же и привязку изображённых зданий к местности давал. Правда, тогда я не обратил внимания на дату снимка.
> Боюсь, мне трудно составить моё собственное мнение, поскольку я ну никак не специалист в архитектуре. Собственно, поэтому мне и интересно следить за вашей дискуссией с уважаемым Antique.
> Во всяком случае, то, что дом довоенный, мне теперь очевидно.


 Как потеплеет надо бы выехать на место - взять,,языка,,...вдруг кто-то что-то знает...ну очень интересный дом...

----------


## Nadinia

> Как потеплеет надо бы выехать на место - взять,,языка,,...вдруг кто-то что-то знает...ну очень интересный дом...


 Ага и пытать пока не проколется)))

----------


## Milkaway

> Ага и пытать пока не проколется)))


 Ну, тогда собираем ,,группу захвата,, - записывайтесь добровольцем.

----------


## Antique

> но со стороны склона окна на лестничных площадках были частично выбиты, черный ход был настеж открыт


 Эх, это, гм, типичный дворовой фасад одесского дома. Я видал и намного хуже, так что это можно сказать ещё нормальный вид. Окна конечно же с двумя рамами и стёкла внутренней рамы почти все целы, хотя жителям действительно не мешало бы пригласить стекольщика,  так как изнутри 5-ю часть окна таки пришлось прикрыть целофаном.

Чёрного хода в доме нет, это дворовой вход в подъезд.

----------


## VicTur

> Как потеплеет надо бы выехать на место - взять,,языка,,...вдруг кто-то что-то знает...ну очень интересный дом...


 У меня тогда просьба: как соберётесь, захватите, пожалуйста, меня с собой. Если не в тягость, конечно.

----------


## SaMoVar

У нас, кстати, ещё ни одной толковой встречи не было.

----------


## Скрытик

> У нас, кстати, ещё ни одной толковой встречи не было.


 Это да. Вроде все разделы нашего форума форумовки устраивали  :smileflag:  Но думаю, что тепла таки нужно дождаться.

----------


## VicTur

> Это да. Вроде все разделы нашего форума форумовки устраивали  Но думаю, что тепла таки нужно дождаться.


 На самом деле и у участников нашей темы встречи были, но не всеобщие, а по нескольку человек. Так что я обеими руками за.

----------


## Milkaway

> Это да. Вроде все разделы нашего форума форумовки устраивали  Но думаю, что тепла таки нужно дождаться.


 Ну, тогда до весны, а то зимой люди всё больше злы, подозрительны и не разговорчивы...мало ли что....

----------


## Milkaway

> Эх, это, гм, типичный дворовой фасад одесского дома. Я видал и намного хуже, так что это можно сказать ещё нормальный вид. Окна конечно же с двумя рамами и стёкла внутренней рамы почти все целы, хотя жителям действительно не мешало бы пригласить стекольщика,  так как изнутри 5-ю часть окна таки пришлось прикрыть целофаном.
> 
> Чёрного хода в доме нет, это дворовой вход в подъезд.


 Я так понимаю, что вы недавно там были.............  если не секрет, что же вам удалось узнать?

----------


## Antique

> Я так понимаю, что вы недавно там были.............  если не секрет, что же вам удалось узнать?


 В этом здании я был ещё в 2010-м году. Подъезд первоначально был красиво для советского времени оформлен - под дореволюционный стиль, правда материалы уже не те, но всё же внутренние оконные рамы имеют некоторый рисунок, площадки и лестница из бетонно-мозаики с коричневой рамкой. С обратной стороны лестница  (то есть потолок) по периметру украшенный профилями. На площадки выводит только одна двухстворчатая дверь, вероятно тамбурная. Судя по проёмам тамбуров, украшенные рамками ранее они не были перекрыты.

----------


## Milkaway

Понятно...большое спасибо за информацию. Постараюсь как-нибудь выяснить еще что-то о доме....

----------


## [email protected]ня

Уважаемый VicTur,
фотографию Вы сфоткали во время моего доклада об Орбинском. Как вижу, никто не отозвался. И не надо. Дом стоит. Узнать его трудно, но можно. Теперь его номер 4. Современные его фотографии я послала правнучке Орбинского в Австралию. Нетребский пишет, что там был детский дом. Может, кто чего знает? Мередит было бы утешительно знать, что ее прабабушку и сестру бабушки выселили из благородных побуждений.

----------


## VicTur

> Уважаемый VicTur,
> фотографию Вы сфоткали во время моего доклада об Орбинском. Как вижу, никто не отозвался. И не надо. Дом стоит. Узнать его трудно, но можно. Теперь его номер 4. Современные его фотографии я послала правнучке Орбинского в Австралию. Нетребский пишет, что там был детский дом. Может, кто чего знает? Мередит было бы утешительно знать, что ее прабабушку и сестру бабушки выселили из благородных побуждений.


 Вы говорите об этой фотографии? Да, безусловно, я перефотографировал её, когда вы проецировали на экран иллюстративный материал во время доклада об Орбинском. Только я слегка обработал её, чтобы хоть как-то «вытянуть» качество. Честно говоря, я предполагал, что кто-то из форумчан поделится сведениями об этом доме, я предоставлю их вам и тогда же попрошу у вас то же фото, но в лучшем качестве. Увы, никто не откликнулся.
Но всё-таки задам этот вопрос: можно ли у вас взять более качественный вариант этого снимка для нашей галереи?

----------


## [email protected]ня

> Вы говорите об этой фотографии? Да, безусловно, я перефотографировал её, когда вы проецировали на экран иллюстративный материал во время доклада об Орбинском. Только я слегка обработал её, чтобы хоть как-то «вытянуть» качество. Честно говоря, я предполагал, что кто-то из форумчан поделится сведениями об этом доме, я предоставлю их вам и тогда же попрошу у вас то же фото, но в лучшем качестве. Увы, никто не откликнулся.
> Но всё-таки задам этот вопрос: можно ли у вас взять более качественный вариант этого снимка для нашей галереи?


 Несомненно можно. Могу предоставить и современные фото. Дом в ужасном состоянии, так что мемориальные доски Артемию Робертовичу Орбинскому и Роберту Васильевичу Орбинскому (вот уж кто сделал для Одессы столько, что и не перечислишь, читайте хотя бы Де Рибаса и Маркевича) пришпандоривать стыдно. Да и дело это непростое. Сколько "моих" ученых этого заслуживают!
Скажите, как это сделать конкретно. Я в этом вопросе скорее осло, чем копенгаген.

----------


## Lencik

Всем любителям культуры Одессы - добрый день! Зашла в тупик, и думаю, что только вы можете помочь. Работаю в школе. К марту месяцу надо создать с ученицей проэкт. Выбрали тему "Военный госпиталь" (на Пироговской) Но стпор... ничего не можем найти про архитектора, стиль... Может кто чего знает? Буду очень ждать!

----------


## Antique

> Всем любителям культуры Одессы - добрый день! Зашла в тупик, и думаю, что только вы можете помочь. Работаю в школе. К марту месяцу надо создать с ученицей проэкт. Выбрали тему "Военный госпиталь" (на Пироговской) Но стпор... ничего не можем найти про архитектора, стиль... Может кто чего знает? Буду очень ждать!


 Если речь идёт о дореволюционных зданиях, то информацию можно найти в следующем справочнике: Пилявский В.А. Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие — 2-е изд. — Одесса: Optimum, 2010. — 276 с. — ISBN 978-966-344-377-5.

В этой книге в качестве автора указан архитектор Демосфен Егорович Мазиров, 1887 г. Ну а церковь проектировалась архитектором Львом Фёдоровичем Прокоповичем, а строилась инженером Ильёй Андреивичем Крестинским.

Стиль можно определить и без книги - это неоренессанс.

----------


## Lencik

> Если речь идёт о дореволюционных зданиях, то информацию можно найти в следующем справочнике: Пилявский В.А. Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие — 2-е изд. — Одесса: Optimum, 2010. — 276 с. — ISBN 978-966-344-377-5.
> 
> В этой книге в качестве автора указан архитектор Демосфен Егорович Мазиров, 1887 г. Ну а церковь проектировалась архитектором Львом Фёдоровичем Прокоповичем, а строилась инженером Ильёй Андреивичем Крестинским.
> 
> Стиль можно определить и без книги - это неоренессанс.


  Огромное спасибо! Очень помогли. Сдвинулись с места!

----------


## Richard

> Всем любителям культуры Одессы - добрый день! Зашла в тупик, и думаю, что только вы можете помочь. Работаю в школе. К марту месяцу надо создать с ученицей проэкт. Выбрали тему "Военный госпиталь" (на Пироговской) Но стпор... ничего не можем найти про архитектора, стиль... Может кто чего знает? Буду очень ждать!


 Госпиталь горел в войну, после войны часть зданий была снесена, часть - послужила основой для новых корпусов. Нетронутые старых зданий осталось совсем немного - пара  конце комплекса - на границе с Итальянским б-м, парочка на границе с Французским. А вообще в госпитале есть свой музей, попробуйте попасть туда.

----------


## Milkaway

> Госпиталь горел в войну, после войны часть зданий была снесена, часть - послужила основой для новых корпусов. Нетронутые старых зданий осталось совсем немного - пара  конце комплекса - на границе с Итальянским б-м, парочка на границе с Французским. А вообще в госпитале есть свой музей, попробуйте попасть туда.


 Очень интересно... а есть ли аэрофотосьёмка этого же квартала чуть дальше - с пер.Пироговский и Семинарской.... необходимо определить, что было на этом углу до и во время войны. Буду очень благодарна за информацию.

----------


## Antique

> Очень интересно... а есть ли аэрофотосьёмка этого же квартала чуть дальше - с пер.Пироговский и Семинарской.... необходимо определить, что было на этом углу до и во время войны. Буду очень благодарна за информацию.


 Да, была, это на самом деле большая фотография которая охватывает часть города от Итальянского бульвара до 5-й станции фонтана.  На перекрёстке с Семинарской был только один из домов конструктивистского жилого комплекса, это последний квартал плотной застройки, дальше располагались два корпуса торгового учебного заведения (ныне ОНПУ) они и сейчас есть, только перестроены.

----------


## Richard

> Очень интересно... а есть ли аэрофотосьёмка этого же квартала чуть дальше - с пер.Пироговский и Семинарской.... необходимо определить, что было на этом углу до и во время войны. Буду очень благодарна за информацию.


 Был целый сайт со нимками с воздуха, но он накрылся медным тазом.  Но тут пробегало одно фото этого места, может оно поможет. Пер. Матросова по центру - упирается в Политех. Слева - Семинарская.

----------


## Milkaway

Да, спасибо огромное, очень даже поможет... теперь совместными усилиями надо попытаться определить что было сразу за доходным домом Раухвергера по Пироговскому пер.6 до Семинарской. Я вижу там какие-то одноэтажные домики - в зеленой зоне и за ,,красной линией,, - похоже на дачу...если дача - то чья? тоже семьи Раухвергер...или эти домики появились там уже после революции? Кто знает - подскажите.

----------


## SaMoVar

Теплицы скорее всего.

----------


## Milkaway

Вот нашла таки старое фото нашего дома по Канатной, 15 - думаю, годов  8о-х .... или начала 9о-х.

----------


## Milkaway

... Всему свое время,
    и время всякой вещи под небом...

... время разбрасывать камни,
    и время собирать камни...

... время искать, 
    и время терять...

----------


## Milkaway

Это последнее фото нашего Особнячка - конец апреля прошлого года... Жаль...

----------


## VicTur

> Это последнее фото нашего Особнячка - конец апреля прошлого года... Жаль...


 А ведь мы тогда жили совсем близко. Жалко, что не довелось познакомиться в ту пору.

----------


## Milkaway

> А ведь мы тогда жили совсем близко. Жалко, что не довелось познакомиться в ту пору.


 Да уж .... хитросплетение обстоятельств....

----------


## constantyn

расскажите, если кто знает... что за здание справа от Дюка? церковь? когда ее снесли, почему? очень интересно!

----------


## mlch

> расскажите, если кто знает... что за здание справа от Дюка? церковь? когда ее снесли, почему? очень интересно!


 Это ресторан. Сверху на уровне бульвара - летняя площадка. Башенка - над входом на лестницу, ведущую вниз, в крытый зал.
Развалины этого ресторана и сейчас можно увидеть слева от Потемкинской лестницы.

----------


## constantyn

спасибо! развалины (остатки) помню, но показалось, что на фото оно стоит глубже, т.е. дальше от существующих развалин. да и башня уж никак не похожа на ресторан. теперь буду знать ))

----------


## Скрытик

> спасибо! развалины (остатки) помню, но показалось, что на фото оно стоит глубже, т.е. дальше от существующих развалин. да и башня уж никак не похожа на ресторан. теперь буду знать ))


  Увы, развалин уже тоже практически нет 
А ресторан был больше, чем развалины сейчас...

----------


## Milkaway

> спасибо! развалины (остатки) помню, но показалось, что на фото оно стоит глубже, т.е. дальше от существующих развалин. да и башня уж никак не похожа на ресторан. теперь буду знать ))


 
В дореволюционное время церковь рядом с рестораном не могла стоять ПРИНЦИПИАЛЬНО. Был такой закон - в близи церквей христианского вероисповедания ни рядом, ни напротив в пределах квартала не могло находиться ни одно питейное заведение...а вот сразу за углом - разрешалось.

----------


## Milkaway

Помогите определить - где же был Новый маяк на Большом фонтане...желательно с привязкой к конкретному месту...и что там находится в наши дни. Буду очень благодарна за помощь.

----------


## Sergey_L

По-моему, это характерное кирпичное здание сохранилось. И находится у монастыря. А на месте маяка закрытая военная территория. Хотел попасть на мыс, пофотографировать, но не пустили)) Фото сделано по стрелке, а кружком показано место, где стоял маяк.

----------


## Kamin

В Маячном переулке сегодня находится Одесское отделение Госгидрографии Украины.

----------


## Antique

> Помогите определить - где же был Новый маяк на Большом фонтане...желательно с привязкой к конкретному месту...и что там находится в наши дни. Буду очень благодарна за помощь.


 Привязка к конкретному месту (Стрелка указывает на расположение маяка), ныне мемориальное место:


Работники сообщили, что маяк был демонтирован в 1990-е. Иностранного производства, кстати был, вроде бы французский. Новый маяк расположен неподалёку, ближе к морю.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот это место сейчас.

----------


## Milkaway

Большое спасибо всем, кто помог. Я так понимаю, что это место теперь на закрытой территории Госгидрографии или это вотчина погранцов?....Работники какого же учреждения сообщили о маяке и как обозначено мемориальное место - там есть табличка?

----------


## Antique

> Большое спасибо всем, кто помог. Я так понимаю, что это место теперь на закрытой территории Госгидрографии или это вотчина погранцов?


 Это територия Госгидрографии. А место обозначено основанием маяка (не было смысла демонтировать), шильдиком от старого маяка и табличкой рядом.




> ....Работники какого же учреждения сообщили о маяке


 Работники Госгидрографии.

----------


## Milkaway

Судя по фото SaMoVara туда возможно проникнуть? Как это сделать?

----------


## SaMoVar

Сам хочу туда проникнуть))) Забирался туда с края мыса - можно в бинокль посмотреть на панораму. Мне везло - ни на кого не попадал))

----------


## Milkaway

> Сам хочу туда проникнуть))) Забирался туда с края мыса - можно в бинокль посмотреть на панораму. Мне везло - ни на кого не попадал))


 Понятно....надо ждать весны....и организовать ,,спецоперацию,,....

----------


## SaMoVar

Кстати, по тому маяку - очень любопытна история с его исчезновением. Это не первый маяк на мысу, но историческую ценность он имеет. Скорее всего его сдали на металл((( В лихие 90-е.

----------


## SaMoVar

В википедии ещё вот что нашёл, но что-то непохоже...

----------


## Antique

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:Odessa_lighthouse_at_BolshayFontane_cape_1917.jpg
> В википедии ещё вот что нашёл, но что-то непохоже...


 Конечно непохоже. Это полицейский участок на Преображенской / Бунина.

----------


## SaMoVar

> За этот период были зарегистрированы следующие 28 крупных 
> оползней (смотри карту):  
> Ноябрь 1821 г. виноградники Рицци, 3 км от города (200*6 м),  
> Сентябрь 1824 г. в К арантине, 
> Апрель 1826 г. на даче Рибаса, 
> Апрель 1828 г. на Николаевском (Приморском) бульваре, 
> 1839 г. на даче Марини, 
> 1845 г. на дачах Фонтана, Томазини и Рено (400*20 м),  
> 1855 г. на Лицейском (Университетском) хуторе (300 м), 
> ...


 Нарыл инфу по оползням.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Основываясь на модели Гаюи, было решено устранить действие 
> грунтовой воды, текущей по меотической глине. С этой целью через мыс 
> был прорыт туннель. Пол  туннеля находился на уровне поверхности 
> гл инистого пласта. Его высота сост авила 7,93 м, так что он прорезал 
> почти весь пласт известняка, имевшего высоту 9,15 м. Количество воды 
> выт екаемой из тоннеля составило около 40 ведер в час. Для защиты 
> берегово го обр ыва от действия волнения с юго-западной стороны мыса 
> была п о строена береговая оградительная стенка длиной 113 м, с остоящая 
> из свай обшитых пластинами. Пространство за стенкой было з агружено 
> ...


 За туннель слышал байки местных - думал сказки...




> Вся работа была закончена весной 1884 г. Но уже 22 -го июля 
> эт о го же года при тихой и ясной погоде на юго-западной стороне мыса 
> отделился от мат ерика и осел  на 8,5 м массив грунта длиной 57,5 м и 
> среднею  шириной  4,3  м  (по  пунктирной  линии  аб  на  рис.  6). 
> Одновременно с этим нижняя часть берега длиной до 85 м пришла в 
> движение. Этим оползнем засыпало южный  выход тоннеля, повредило 
> часть оградительной стенки и с реднюю буну. З атем 19 -го августа также в 
> этом же году на северо- восточной ст о роне мыса на расстоянии около 526 
> м от маяка осел край обрыва длиной 76,7 м и шириной 4,3 м (пунктирная 
> ...

----------


## Milkaway

Ой, какая прелесть....ну, очень полезная и ценная информация, особенно по оползням.....спасибо огромное....а про советское время там ничего не сказано?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Первым смотрителем маяка был назначен штабс-капитан Давыд Иванович Круг. Лет через двадцать была установлена английская сирена, рев которой был слышен на 5 миль. С 1900 по 1901 годы из-за оползней пришлось строить новый маяк, подальше от рушащегося берега. Он представлял собой 27-метровую железную башню с 120-ю ступенями внутри, изготовленную во Франции. А старую башню, грозившую опрокинуться в море, взорвали в 1933 году.


 Фундамент старого (взорванного) маяка обнажён - у меня есть фотки.
По непроверенной инфе французский маяк был создан Эйфелем.

----------


## Milkaway

Конечно, выкладывайте фотки.

----------


## Milkaway

> расскажите, если кто знает... что за здание справа от Дюка? церковь? когда ее снесли, почему? очень интересно!


 Кстати, случайно попалась фотка этого же места, но с лестницы....это действительно башенка над входом.

----------


## Antique

> По непроверенной инфе французский маяк был создан Эйфелем.


 Ну это сказочники постарались, по незамысловатой логике - если Франция, то Эйфель.

----------


## VicTur

> Ну это сказочники постарались, по незамысловатой логике - если Франция, то Эйфель.


 Не скажите. Опоры для моста на Бунина действительно изготовила та же фирма, что сооружала Эйфелеву башню.

----------


## Antique

> Не скажите. Опоры для моста на Бунина действительно изготовила та же фирма, что сооружала Эйфелеву башню.


 А как проверить? В интернете никаких упоминаний названия фирмы. К тому же мост гораздо более сложный, чем довольно заурядная конструкция большефонтанского моста.

----------


## SaMoVar

Про Эйфеля мне местные рассказывали - на маяке табличка была.
Насчёт обнажившегося фундамента - нашёл фотку))

----------


## Antique

> Про Эйфеля мне местные рассказывали - на маяке табличка была.


 Как правило местные совершенно забывают о том, что было в действительности и додумывают сами. Именно так рождаются легенды.

----------


## Milkaway

> Про Эйфеля мне местные рассказывали - на маяке табличка была.
> Насчёт обнажившегося фундамента - нашёл фотку))


  Спасибо за фото фундамента.
 Одесса, как известно, считалась когда-то,,маленьким Парижем,, - поэтому, чем больше Эйфеля, тем лучше...поверим местным...

----------


## SaMoVar

Это фундамент самого первого маяка. Не французского.

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо за фото фундамента.
>  Одесса, как известно, считалась когда-то,,маленьким Парижем,, - поэтому, чем больше Эйфеля, тем лучше...поверим местным...


 Это никак не связанно.

----------


## Milkaway

> Это никак не связанно.


  Смотря с какой стороны ,,привязывать,, .... это вопрос скорее ,,философский,, чем конкретно исторический.  Красивая легенда - море...маяк...Эйфель...-не помешает.

----------


## SaMoVar

Помнится, года 2 назад, шёл по Даче Ковалевского. Меня остановила немолодая пара и спрашивали как пройти к маяку. Они хотели посмотреть его. Явно приезжие. Я сказал, что в начале 90-х маяк демонтировали. Показал как пройти. Люди были очень удивлены.

----------


## Milkaway

> Помнится, года 2 назад, шёл по Даче Ковалевского. Меня остановила немолодая пара и спрашивали как пройти к маяку. Они хотели посмотреть его. Явно приезжие. Я сказал, что в начале 90-х маяк демонтировали. Показал как пройти. Люди были очень удивлены.


 
Так что же получается, что в наши дни на мысу СОВСЕМ МАЯКА НЕТ ???  Ни Нового, ни Новейшего???? А как же ревун в тумане.... и ТВ заставки типа ,,морского региона,, где маяк на мысу освещает море вокруг.... ИНТЕРЕСНО ....

----------


## Скрытик

> Так что же получается, что в наши дни на мысу СОВСЕМ МАЯКА НЕТ ???  Ни Нового, ни Новейшего???? А как же ревун в тумане.... и ТВ заставки типа ,,морского региона,, где маяк на мысу освещает море вокруг.... ИНТЕРЕСНО ....


 Современные технологии рулят. ЖПС дает координаты точнее, чем маяк. И уже очень давно...

----------


## Antique

> Так что же получается, что в наши дни на мысу СОВСЕМ МАЯКА НЕТ ???  Ни Нового, ни Новейшего???? А как же ревун в тумане.... и ТВ заставки типа ,,морского региона,, где маяк на мысу освещает море вокруг.... ИНТЕРЕСНО ....


 Есть новейший ARLHS UKR-018 - живее всех живых.




> Современные технологии рулят. ЖПС дает координаты точнее, чем маяк. И уже очень давно...


  Там маяк тоже непростой - не прожектор, а строб. Ну и наверное ещё есть что-то вроде радиомаяка. но я не сведущ в навигации, однако думаю, что моряки знают гораздо больше по этому поводу. 

Приведу ещё только параметры с marinetraffic.com:
Широта / Долгота: 46.37734° / 30.7474°
Тип: Lighthouse
Type of Flashing: Flashing (Fl)
Light Color: White / W
Interval of Flashing: 12 s
Focal Height: 84 m

----------


## Milkaway

Ну и замечательно... значит ,,Новейший,, маячок там таки есть.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот он - новейший. На панорамио лежит.

----------


## constantyn

> Кстати, случайно попалась фотка этого же места, но с лестницы....это действительно башенка над входом.


   знатоки, рассказывайте дальше  :smileflag:  что за здание "посередине" лестницы, справа? и что в начале лестницы, слева?

----------


## victor.odessa

> знатоки, рассказывайте дальше  что за здание "посередине" лестницы, справа? и что в начале лестницы, слева?


 Вот Вам удочка, ловите рыбу сами.
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=20906&page=1

----------


## Antique

> Ну и замечательно... значит ,,Новейший,, маячок там таки есть.


 На Воронцовском сейчас тоже новейший маячок.

----------


## constantyn

> Вот Вам удочка, ловите рыбу сами.
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=20906&page=1


  спасибо за тему! там таки интересно почитать!

----------


## Serg2007

Есть здание в начале Фонтанской дороги, возле ВОКовской заправки. Что за дом? старое или новодел? Прикладываю фотку.

----------


## Pinky

Новодел, пару лет назад построили - это региональное отделение счётной палаты Украины.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 3804152
> 
> Есть здание в начале Фонтанской дороги, возле ВОКовской заправки. Что за дом? старое или новодел? Прикладываю фотку.


 Здание находится на территории бывшего артучилища. Слева от него краснокирпичные жилые дома. Слева до революции была полковая церквушка - ее снесли. Домик за который вы интересуетесь относился к церквушке - он уцелел. В конце девяностых его капитально перестроили. Тогда он тоже был желтого цвета, одноэтажный и по стилю соответствовал другим постройкам артучилища - без ужасных мансардных надстроек.
Может еще кто-то уточнит...

----------


## Pinky

> Здание находится на территории бывшего артучилища. Слева от него краснокирпичные жилые дома. Слева до революции была полковая церквушка - ее снесли. Домик за который вы интересуетесь относился к церквушке - он уцелел. В конце девяностых его капитально перестроили. Тогда он тоже был желтого цвета, одноэтажный и по стилю соответствовал другим постройкам артучилища - без ужасных мансардных надстроек.
> Может еще кто-то уточнит...


 Уточню, совершенно точно, это построенный с ноля особняк, и построили его в середине 2000-х. "Полковая церквушка" - стояла прямо за забором, там сейчас пустырь, и называлась "Военный Собор св.Штефана"

----------


## mlch

Добавлю еще, что вмещал собор до 1200 молящихся одновременно. Так что "церквушка" это как-то очень скромно сказано.  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Уточню, совершенно точно, это построенный с ноля особняк, и построили его в середине 2000-х. "Полковая церквушка" - стояла прямо за забором, там сейчас пустырь, и называлась "Военный Собор св.Штефана"


 Насчет новостроя - не согласна. Это капитально перестроенное и расширенное старое здание. Я знаю это совершенно точно т.к. раньше жила почти напротив, рядом с телеценторм и ежедневно видела его по пути на трамвайную остановку.
Церковь действительно стояла рядом на пустом месте, но не за забором - а на территории арт училища -Фонтанская дор. и Артелерийский переулок. Это и видно на фото.

----------


## GAK

> Церковь действительно стояла рядом на пустом месте, но не за забором - а на территории арт училища -Фонтанская дор. и Артелерийский переулок. Это и видно на фото.


  Если ограда на фото на переднем плане, то этот Военный собор (а  не церквушка) стоял всё-таки за оградой, которая, кстати, сохранилась. В этот собор (или к нему) предполагали даже перенести прах Ф.Ф.Радецкого.
Часть ограды разрушена ради АЗС.

----------


## Richard

> Уточню, совершенно точно, это построенный с ноля особняк, и построили его в середине 2000-х.


 Позволю не согласится. Это бывший дом настоятеля Военного собора. Просто после перестройки. При сносе собора его оставили. Инфа 100% от зав. музеем Артучилища. Из этого дома к собору был проложен подземный ход, остатки которого были обнаружены при постройке заправки

----------


## Le Roy

Совершенно верно, это здание бывшего дома для причта военного собора, освященного 10 сентября 1912 года во имя св. первомученика архидиакона Стефана. 
Сейчас не удалось найти фото, но постараюсь поискать позже. Там есть изображение дома (примерно в 1998 году), который был позже кардинально перестроен.

----------


## Скрытик

> *координально* перестроен.


 Кардинально. Так просто, для общего развития...

----------


## Pinky

> Позволю не согласится. Это бывший дом настоятеля Военного собора. Просто после перестройки. При сносе собора его оставили. Инфа 100% от зав. музеем Артучилища. Из этого дома к собору был проложен подземный ход, остатки которого были обнаружены при постройке заправки


 Разумеется, может стены использовали, построили-то в результате, совешенно другое здание - и, притом, прилично построили - народ, вон путается  :smileflag:  А могли-бы какого-нибудь уродца воткнуть. Интересно, что на карте выше, собор показан, окружающие здания тоже, а этого домика нет, вероятно, из-за малозначительности.
Впрочем, фото расставит всем сёстрам - по серьгам, очень интересно вспомнить, я помню строительство, а вот что было до - увы.

----------


## Le Roy

> Кардинально. Так просто, для общего развития...


 Благодарю.
Время было позднее и Координация нарушилась...

----------


## @[email protected]

> нет проблем, так даже лучше - прямой сюжет.
> 
> А вот и статья О.Губаря. Интересно, что после статьи разговоры о застройке квартала надолго затихли.
> 
> Что построят в центре города?
> Вечерняя Одесса, №185—186 (8527—8528) // 09 декабря 2006 г.
> Так называлась небольшая информация, опубликованная в «Вечерке» от 25 ноября с. г. Из нее мы узнаем, что в промежутке улиц Жуковского, Преображенской, Еврейской и переулка Нечипоренко в первом квартале 2007 года управление капитального строительства развернет сооружение двухсекционного восьмиэтажного жилого дома, шестиэтажного офисно-торгового и шестиэтажного офисного зданий, односекционного восьмиэтажного жилого дома и осуществит «реабилитацию» двухэтажного дома под торговый центр с надстройкой третьего этажа. И всё это вместе взятое управление информации Одесского исполкома ханжески именует реконструкцией.


 Кто нибудь знает,какие последние новости по упомянутому выше кварталу?Жизненно необходимо знать.....Связано с местом жительства.....
Даже в "Архитектуре" на Гоголя не дают ответ.И на Комитетской тоже.
Это что,военная тайна?

----------


## SaMoVar

Если что-то узнаете по этому кварталу - в личку стукните.

----------


## @[email protected]

> Если что-то узнаете по этому кварталу - в личку стукните.


 Это Вы мне?Сама хочу все об этом знать.Если узнаю не здесь,то напишу в личку.Надеюсь,это будет взаимно?)))

----------


## Le Roy

> Совершенно верно, это здание бывшего дома для причта военного собора, освященного 10 сентября 1912 года во имя св. первомученика архидиакона Стефана. 
> Сейчас не удалось найти фото, но постараюсь поискать позже. Там есть изображение дома (примерно в 1998 году), который был позже кардинально перестроен.


 Фото нашел. Оказалось, что это 2002 год.

----------


## Milkaway

> Фото нашел. Оказалось, что это 2002 год.
> Вложение 3840832


 Да, таки это оно...я его хорошо помню. И пустырь рядом, где Церковь была.

----------


## SaMoVar

По особнячку - счётной палате. 



> "Проект реконструкции с надстройкой и расширением здания Счетной Палаты Украины по ул. Фонтанская дорога, 6 г. Одесса" Комплексное экспертное заключение №494 от 07.12.2005 г., заказчик: Счетная Палата


 Если кто может найти - возможно там найдётся и изначальный проект/фотки здания.

----------


## Milkaway

Друзья, помогите определиться с домом по ул. Ришельевской,13 угол Бунина. Что там было до революции, в каком точно году построили сталинку и кто архитектор...и есть ли фото этого места...

----------


## Antique

> Друзья, помогите определиться с домом по ул. Ришельевской,13 угол Бунина. Что там было до революции, в каком точно году построили сталинку и кто архитектор...и есть ли фото этого места...


 Дом построил А.Л. Гольденберг в 1950-х. До него угловым домом был дом Л. Кречмара, арх. В.И. Шмидт, 1897 г., но он был разрушен в 40-х. И ещё в 1900-х Ближенский выкупил участок и по его заказу возвели флигель. Ну а со стороны улицы Бунина располагается здание времён класицизма, то есть построено навряд ли раньше 1850-х, а скорее всего это 1830-е годы - возможно тогда участком владел не Кречмар.

----------


## Milkaway

Понятно...Большое спасибо за справку.

----------


## Kshisya

Честно говоря долго не решалась спросить, искала сама инфу, но чего то не получается.... Очень заинтересовал рисунок Karlo Bassoli, подписано Михайловский храм, подскажите пожалуйста где стоял у нас такой??? ( Не на Маразлиевской ли?)

----------


## Antique

> Честно говоря долго не решалась спросить, искала сама инфу, но чего то не получается.... Очень заинтересовал рисунок Karlo Bassoli, подписано Михайловский храм, подскажите пожалуйста где стоял у нас такой??? ( Не на Маразлиевской ли?)


 Да, это набросок проекта храма в Женском Монастыре, но храм был возведён без колоннады.

----------


## Milkaway

> Честно говоря долго не решалась спросить, искала сама инфу, но чего то не получается.... Очень заинтересовал рисунок Karlo Bassoli, подписано Михайловский храм, подскажите пожалуйста где стоял у нас такой??? ( Не на Маразлиевской ли?)
> 
> Вложение 3913596


 Да, на Маразлиевской  - Троицкой ...

----------


## victor.odessa

Вышел в свет альманах «Дерибасовская - Ришельевская» № 48 2012, содержащий ряд интересных статей. В том числе: «Дом на Пушкинской,19», автор Сергей Решетов.
http://odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_48/alm_48_175_181.PDF

----------


## Antique

> Вышел в свет альманах «Дерибасовская - Ришельевская» № 48 2012, содержащий ряд интересных статей. В том числе: «Дом на Пушкинской,19», автор Сергей Решетов.
> http://odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_48/alm_48_175_181.PDF


 Удивительно, но Сергей Котелко в блоге тоже писал про дом Вучини. По моему такой интерес к здания от целых двух авторов не спроста.

----------


## GAK

> Да, это набросок проекта храма в Женском Монастыре, но храм был возведён без колоннады.


 Сначала был построен храм - во имя святого покровителя М.С.Воронцова (и его заботами) - св. архистратига Михаила. А затем уже за ним был устроен монастырь - первый женский на юге России.

----------


## Kshisya

Спасибо, всем кто отписался по поводу Михайловского храма! Очень жаль, что он не сохранился до нашего времени...

----------


## GAK

Вышла в свет в издательстве "Астропринт" (2011 г., тираж 100 экз.) и должна была уже поступить в библиотеки книжка О.В.Богданович "Жизнь архитектора Дмитренко (1858 - 1918)", рассказывающая о найденных автором в Одессе и СПб сведениях о жизни (от рождения до кончины) и творчестве (более всего) замечательного одесского архитектора. Значительную часть жизни автор посвятила этим исследованиям.
Много установлено и процитировано нового и малоизвестного. Очень интересно всё. 160 стр., 182 источника.

----------


## GAK

> Спасибо, всем кто отписался по поводу Михайловского храма! Очень жаль, что он не сохранился до нашего времени...


 В историко-краеведческом музее "Христианская Одесса", что на территории Свято-Архангело_Михайловского монастыря, в выставочном зале (1-й этаж) есть макет этого храма. О был установлен точно по оси ул. Троицкой, а сейчас на месте том памятник Г.Маразли и НКВДшный дом. Книгу об истории этого храма и монастыря "Неугасимые лампады", а также Свято-Успенского монастыря (что на 16-й ст.) можно приобрести в том же музее или в храме на территории монастыря.
Спасибо за Ваш интерес.

----------


## @Наталка@

> Музей еврейской культуры им. Менделе-Мойхер-Сфорима был открыт в Одессе 6 ноября 1927 г. «Организация этого музея была последним всплеском внимания со стороны властей к делам еврейской культуры… В какой инстанции было решено создать такой музей, кто из «руководящих» деятелей поддержал эту идею и способствовал ее осуществлению — я не знаю…» — так описывал это событие спустя несколько десятилетий в своих мемуарах одесский ученый Саул Боровой.
> На самом деле, появление музея еврейской культуры — это отражение, называвшееся «достижением», той политики, которую проводило Советское государство, где культура должна была быть национальной по форме и социалистической по содержанию.
> Поиском помещения для будущего музея городские власти занялись сразу же, как только Окрполитсовет поставил вопрос о его организации (еще в 1925 г.) 1.
> Музейную экспозицию предполагалось разместить в здании на ул. Зиновьева, 1 (совр. Троицкая), но остановились на ул. Бебеля — бывшем еврейском детском доме.
> В условиях хронического острого недостатка помещений новому музею был отведен двухэтажный особняк на* ул. Бебеля, 2* с большим количеством залов, подсобных площадей.


 Подскажите, пожалуйста, речь идет о доме по Еврейской 2а (нынешний адрес)?

----------


## NoDVa777

> Сначала был построен храм - во имя святого покровителя М.С.Воронцова (и его заботами) - св. архистратига Михаила. А затем уже за ним был устроен монастырь - первый женский на юге России.


 У кого есть еще изображения? Интересует так же собор на месте нынешней гимназии №1 на Александровском проспекте.

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, речь идет о доме по Еврейской 2а (нынешний адрес)?


 Нет, 2а - это большой доходный дом неких братьев Анатра. 

С адресами что-то напутали. Еврейский сиротский дом располагался по адресу Базарная, 5. Наверное это особняк располагался на Еврейской, 2 - но там во время ВОВ всё было разрушено и на месте руин в 1950-х построили новое жилое здание.




> У кого есть еще изображения? Интересует так же собор на месте нынешней гимназии №1 на Александровском проспекте.


 Это вам на Одессастори надо, там всё есть.

----------


## Milkaway

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, речь идет о доме по Еврейской 2а (нынешний адрес)?


 По данному вопросу хорошо бы посетить музей истории евреев Одессы - Мигдаль Шорашим - Нежинская, 66. Там должны быть в курсе...они тесно сотрудничают с одесскими краеведами.

----------


## @Наталка@

> Нет, 2а - это большой доходный дом неких братьев Анатра. 
> 
> С адресами что-то напутали. Еврейский сиротский дом располагался по адресу Базарная, 5. Наверное это особняк располагался на Еврейской, 2 - но там во время ВОВ всё было разрушено и на месте руин в 1950-х построили новое жилое здание.


 Спасибо большое!

----------


## @Наталка@

> По данному вопросу хорошо бы посетить музей истории евреев Одессы - Мигдаль Шорашим - Нежинская, 66. Там должны быть в курсе...они тесно сотрудничают с одесскими краеведами.


 Спасибо!

----------


## genrietta

> У кого есть еще изображения? Интересует так же собор на месте нынешней гимназии №1 на Александровском проспекте.


 Церковь воздвигнута в честь ежегодного - 1 (14) октября - православного Праздника Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы (Божией Матери). Одна из первостепенных (после Спасо-Преображенского кафедрального собора) приходская (а таковых было 15) Покровская церковь входила в состав 1-го Благочиннического округа г.Одессы - основного управления церквей.
На старых фотографиях Одессы легко можно видеть три наиболее высокие церковные колокольни в самом центре города. В 30-х годах прошедшего века две из них были сокрушены в пыль, то же самое пытались сделать и с нашей памятью. Сохранилась лишь колокольня нынешнего кафедрального Свято-Успенского собора, которая наполняет центр города колокольными переливами.

----------


## genrietta

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&page=160

----------


## kravshik

кто-то знает, по какой причине это красивое здание уже много лет находится в таком бесхозном состоянии?????

Мечникова, 90. Это островок Между Мечникова, Старопортофранковской и Разумовской. Дверь как минимум на пять-десять лет моложе здания и не соответствует ему по стилю. Скорее всего она появилась вследствие реконструкции здания в 1900-х. Владелец здания в начале ХХ-го века: Г.С. Курындин.



В свое время принимал участие в архитектурно-реставрационном обследовании этого здания,после этого решения по нему не приняли.....и 
после того как его одели в железный обруч и содрали штукатурку,оно очень долгое время,да и по сей день стоит почти бесхозным,раньше там жила еще одна семья на первом этаже со стороны Старопортофранковской...

Самому всегда ,как не проезжаю или прохожу интересно-попробую узнать ....расскажу если что получится....

Его смело уже можно переводить в разряд странных домов и загадок нашей Одессы

----------


## kravshik

что С ТЕМОЙ-НЕУЖЕЛИ ЗАГЛОХЛА ТАКАЯ ТЕМА???????????

----------


## Milkaway

> что С ТЕМОЙ-НЕУЖЕЛИ ЗАГЛОХЛА ТАКАЯ ТЕМА???????????


 Видимо, весенняя депрессия...сезонное обострение.... Будем надеяться, что скоро это пройдет и тема снова зацветет - заколосится...

----------


## GAK

Поклон создателю красивой Одессы

Феномен архитектурной Одессы широко известен. Однако он не может быть в достаточной глубине его понят без познания творческого и духовного портрета каждого из его создателей.
Одним из наиболее выдающихся авторов созидания Одессы был наш земляк архитектор Юрий Мелетьевич Дмитренко. Желание держать в руках книгу-исследование о жизненном и творческом пути этого архитектора появилось задолго до её издания. Его вызвал библиографический указатель, составленный библиографом, писателем и краеведом Ольгой Витальевной Богданович и изданный в 1996 году. Он дал возможность среди наилучших архитекторов Одессы увидеть того, кто трудами своими заслужил особо прочувствованное отношение, заставил читателей проникнуться чувствами глубочайшего почтения к автору и восторга от сделанного для себя  неожиданного открытия.
Прочитав обо всём, что было построено по проектам архитектора и художника Юрия (Георгия) Дмитренко, можно легко понять, что он не просто, как говорят в таких случаях, «участвовал в создании архитектурного облика Одессы», а активно и непосредственно создавал наш город, он творил его красоту, формировал его духовный мир и славу. Очевидно же, совершенно не случайным стало то обстоятельство, что именно Ю.М.Дмитренко расставил важнейшие архитектурные акценты в центре красивейшей части старой Одессы - особенно значительны его здания на перекрёстках центральных улиц. Без его работ, созданных, что особенно интересно, в совершенно разных стилях, не было бы нынешней славы ни Приморского бульвара, ни улиц Греческой и Екатерининской, Пушкинской и Маразлиевской, ни Екатерининской и Привокзальной площадей, множества других, отличающихся совершенством своей архитектуры уголков уютного и красивого города. 
Заслуживает отдельной оценки значительный вклад Юрия Дмитренко в формирование облика православной Одессы. Он был епархиальным архитектором, членом епархиального училищного совета и ряда благотворительных обществ. По его проектам  созданы церковь во имя святого Димитрия Ростовского, что на Втором христианском кладбище, Андреевское подворье Афонского монастыря с храмом, церковь во имя Вознесения Господнего (Мещанская) на Старопортофранковской улице, изумительная по своему изяществу церковь во имя святителя Николая и  мученицы Ариадны (при богадельне Греческого благотворительного общества), что Французском бульваре над Отрадой. Юрий Дмитренко был автором многих реализованных в Одессе проектов городских общественных и благотворительных заведений, разработанных им зачастую бесплатно. В подвижническом труде О.В.Богданович исследовано, как всё это происходило.
 На фоне исторических событий в России конца ХIХ и начала ХХ веков особо интересно проследить творческий и жизненный путь замечательного мастера, который не мог, конечно же, отрешиться от всего происходящего вокруг него. Нынешняя Одесса оказалась недостаточно благодарной к архитектору, художнику и благотворителю Ю.М.Дмитренко – его могила у храма на 9-й станции Фонтанской дороги утеряна… Вышедшая в издательстве «Астропринт» при финансовой поддержке областной государственной администрации книга О.В.Богданович «Жизнь архитектора Дмитренко (1858 – 1918)» (160 л., 182 источника) призвана существенно заполнить этот пробел. Приходится лишь сожалеть о том, что тираж книги (100 экз.) совершенно недостаточен, чтобы удовлетворить всех интересующихся, и выразить надежду на то, что появится всё-таки возможность второго, дополненного издания со множеством цветных фотографий работ выдающегося архитектора.
   К счастью, в том или ином состоянии, но всё же сохранилось довольно много работ Ю.М.Дмитренко, дающих возможность прочувствовать всю высоту его творчества и духа. Более того, уважение к основателям Одессы и достойному того творчеству своих предшественников одесситы выразили воссозданием в 2007 году по проекту Ю.М. Дмитренко памятника, заложенного в день 100-летия города на Екатерининской площади.   Благословенен труд, приносящий духовную радость. 
 							                                Г.А.Калугин.
		          Член правления Одесской областной организации
Украинского общества охраны памятников истории  и культуры, председатель методического совета музея  «Христианская Одесса"

----------


## Antique

> Приходится лишь сожалеть о том, что тираж книги (100 экз.) совершенно недостаточен, чтобы удовлетворить всех интересующихся, и выразить надежду на то, что появится всё-таки возможность второго, дополненного издания со множеством цветных фотографий работ выдающегося архитектора.


 А не лучше ли дополнить издание не современными фотографиями, которые может сделать любой желающий, а планами хотя бы одного этажа к каждому зданию и чертежами фасадов? Заодно и книга будет гораздо дешевле, ведь у нас что ни печатают - всё дорого. и книга практически без иллюстрацию на 200-300 страниц обычно превышает порог в 100 гривен.

----------


## Milkaway

А презентация книги уже была?... Я знаю, что периодически в Доме учёных на заседаниях секции Книги и Одессики периодически проводятся презентации и обзоры новых книжных поступлений, проводятся лекции-встречи ... было бы неплохо организовать нечто подобное, чтобы люди интересующиеся могли пообщаться с автором, задать вопросы, уточнить нюансы ....

----------


## Nalet4ik

> А презентация книги уже была?


 Тоже это твопос волнует - пришел бы с удовольствием.

----------


## Black_Shef

Есть вопрос, может кто знает, что происходит.

Есть всем известный список из 52 домов, подлежащих к реставрации _(так скажем)_ фасадов.

Я смотрю, что часть домов уже даже закончили и даже поснимали леса, а часть домов, так и остались стоять, до сих пор леса - законсервированы.

Не понятно, это из-за погоды, тогда понятно, или решили не продолжать работы.

И что, так и будут леса и забор, закрывающий пол квартала, у каждого дома, стоять постоянно

----------


## Trs

Где этот список? Мне он не известен, где ознакомиться?

----------


## Скрытик

Там не только из за погоды, увы. У Тарпана проблемы, связанные со строительством "глубинного сброса". Обвиняют в хищении, сам янык потребовал разобраться. Боюсь, что ему сейчас не до фасадов (((

----------


## Black_Shef

> Где этот список? Мне он не известен, где ознакомиться?


 Есть, был во всяком случае при старом руководстве еще список домов на восстановление фасадов.

Были привлечены строительные фирмы или одна на все. И работы начались.

Затем сменилась власть, работы были остановлены, леса разобраны.

Даже, якобы уголовные дела были заведены на строителей и было запрещено вывозить леса, стройматериал.

По прошествии какого-то времени опять пришли, но уже другие строители и опять возвели леса и заборы вокруг домов.

Вот, уже такие дома, как Дворянская 8 и Резника работы закончены и территория освобождена от заборов.

А есть дома, которые пока еще стоят и ничего не делается.

Резкая остановка была, когда похолодало ниже 10 гр.

Но, сейчас вроде уже плюс на дворе.....

----------


## SaMoVar

Всё верно, только пришли не другие строители, а те же - тарпановские. Но Тарпану-разрушителю сейчас резко не до фасадов стало. Попу припекает.

----------


## GAK

> А презентация книги уже была?... Я знаю, что периодически в Доме учёных на заседаниях секции Книги и Одессики периодически проводятся презентации и обзоры новых книжных поступлений, проводятся лекции-встречи ... было бы неплохо организовать нечто подобное, чтобы люди интересующиеся могли пообщаться с автором, задать вопросы, уточнить нюансы ....


 Презентации не было и автор не склонен к этому.

----------


## @[email protected]

Нигде не видела обсуждений по поводу перестройки и полного изменения до неузнаваемости бывшего "Дома техники" на Гоголя.Что там теперь будет?Кто знает?

----------


## Скрытик

> Нигде не видела обсуждений по поводу перестройки и полного изменения до неузнаваемости бывшего "Дома техники" на Гоголя.Что там теперь будет?Кто знает?


 Ресторан крутой открывают (((
Проехать там точно будет невозможно...

----------


## SaMoVar

Насчёт колонн автомобилей, которые остались в нашем городе при бегстве фашистов. Нашёлся герой, благодаря которому образовалась пробочка и были захвачены авто. Спасибо reibert.

----------


## @[email protected]

> Ресторан крутой открывают (((
> Проехать там точно будет невозможно...

----------


## Milkaway

> Презентации не было и автор не склонен к этому.


 Очень жаль... а когда книжку можно ожидать в библиотеке?

----------


## Sasha=))))

Подскажите,может кто-то знает дом в Одессе,где проживал Сергей Витте.Очень надо!!!!

----------


## Milkaway

> Подскажите,может кто-то знает дом в Одессе,где проживал Сергей Витте.Очень надо!!!!


 Есть такая книжка - ,,Блаватская и Одесса,, - в ней есть глава, посвященная Сергею Юльевичу Витте - ее двоюродному брату...там описывается и одесский период его жизни. Автор Ольга Богданович. Возможно там Вы сможете найти то, что вас интересует, потому что в разное время он жил по разным адресам...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Подскажите,может кто-то знает дом в Одессе,где проживал Сергей Витте.Очень надо!!!!


 По окончании учёбы в университете будущий премьер министр С.Ю.Витте жил в гостинице "Неаполь" (Екатерининская, 50) и в мемуарах рассказывал, как из окна гостиничного номера наблюдал беспорядки 1871г.- "...пехота ходила на толпу со штыками". Источник:"Екатерининская улица" В.П.Нетребский.

----------


## Milkaway

> Подскажите,может кто-то знает дом в Одессе,где проживал Сергей Витте.Очень надо!!!!


 Вот некоторые адреса:
В 1868  - это дом Беридо на углу Ремесленной и Базарной.
В июне 1872 года семья Витте уже проживает на Полицейской, в доме Гааза - ныне на его месте здание бывшего рексторана ,,Киев,,
Имена Сергея и Бориса в адресных книгах Одессы появляются именно в это время.
В 1878 году братья жили рядом - С.Ю.Витте - на Херсонской,29, а Б.Ю.Витте - на Херсонской,27...
Сергей Юльевич Витте в последующие годы часто бывал в Одессе и гостил у своих родственников - Матери - Екатерины Андреевны - на Дерибасовской, 27 в доме Ведо и у сестры - Софьи Юльевны - на Греческой,45 угол Преображенской...
Так, что адресов много....

----------


## claymore

Скажите, пожалуйста, что примечательного во дворике №21 на Коллонтаевской  - живу недалеко, вижу, что туда постоянно водят экскурсии.

----------


## Jorjic

> Скажите, пожалуйста, что примечательного во дворике на Коллонтаевской, 21 - живу недалеко, вижу, что туда постоянно водят экскурсии.


 Там снималась "Ликвидация". В этом дворе "жил" Гоцман.

----------


## claymore

> Там снималась "Ликвидация". В этом дворе "жил" Гоцман.


 Тьфу ты, я думала, там какая-нибудь выдающаяся _реальная_ личность обитала  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Тьфу ты, я думала, там какая-нибудь выдающаяся _реальная_ личность обитала


 Гораздо примечательнее участок м двумя дворами, что располагается немного дальше по той же стороне улицы. Дворы разделяются двумя сильно перестроенными одноэтажными флигельками. Второй двор был явно предназначен для хозяйственных нужд и в нём располагается здание. похожее на склад. Также на улице сохранились остатки дореволюционной рекламы (аптека, обувная масткрская или магазин). Ещё на улице расположен самый большой доходный дом Молдаванки.

----------


## claymore

> Гораздо примечательнее участок м двумя дворами, что располагается немного дальше по той же стороне улицы. Дворы разделяются двумя сильно перестроенными одноэтажными флигельками. Второй двор был явно предназначен для хозяйственных нужд и в нём располагается здание. похожее на склад. Также на улице сохранились остатки дореволюционной рекламы (аптека, обувная масткрская или магазин). Ещё на улице расположен самый большой доходный дом Молдаванки.


 Поняла, что это за дворы - надо будет лучше к ним присмотреться ). А доходный дом где находился? 
И еще, есть ли какая-нибудь информация о доме №37 по улице Косвенной?

----------


## Antique

> Поняла, что это за дворы - надо будет лучше к ним присмотреться ). А доходный дом где находился?


 Колонтаевская, 37

----------


## Antique

> И еще, есть ли какая-нибудь информация о доме №37 по улице Косвенной?


 Сложно сказать. когда именно был построен этот дом, но учитывая его внешний вид - не ранее конца 19-го века и относится к фоновой застройке без выраженных стилевых черт. Здание ещё в 1902-м году значилось под №35, но к 1910-му году нумерация сместилась, и здание стало значится под №37

В справочниках "Вся Одесса" и "Вся торгово-промышленная Одесса" указаны следующие владельцы:
1899 - наследники Седых
1900 и 1901 - И. Седых
1902-1903 - Г. Стамато
1910, 1911, 1914 - Н.С. Желепов

----------


## Trs

1908 — И. Ю. Глуховский, № 35. Стоит обратить внимание, что в справочниках данные соответствуют году, предшествовавшему году издания. 

В целом, дом можно отнести даже к последней четверти XIX века.

----------


## Milkaway

Недавно проходила по Троицкой - возле отремонтированного фасада у дома 37 - обратила внимание на декор и была очень удивлена и заинтригована ... козлиной ,,головой-черепушкой,, в обрамлении растительных гирлянд на фасаде бывшего греческого мужского училища Родоконаки. Символизм этого изображения не однозначный и очень ,,фривольный,, как для учебного заведения - вызывает недоумение ... Похожие козлиные головы мне встречались на Греческой, 19 - над входом .... но там был Азово-Донской банк ... и снова причинно-следственная связь мне не понятна.
Может кто-то поможет понять что же означают эти козлиные морды?

----------


## Пушкин

Анатомка, Валиховский :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Недавно проходила по Троицкой - возле отремонтированного фасада у дома 37 - обратила внимание на декор и была очень удивлена и заинтригована ... козлиной ,,головой-черепушкой,, в обрамлении растительных гирлянд на фасаде бывшего греческого мужского училища Родоконаки. Символизм этого изображения не однозначный и очень ,,фривольный,, как для учебного заведения - вызывает недоумение ... Похожие козлиные головы мне встречались на Греческой, 19 - над входом .... но там был Азово-Донской банк ... и снова причинно-следственная связь мне не понятна.
> Может кто-то поможет понять что же означают эти козлиные морды?


 Не более фривольно, чем колоннады языческих храмов Спасо-Преображенского собора и Свято-Троицкой церкви.

Черепа не козлиные, а коровьи. Этот элемент оформления пришёл из античности и был очень популярен как в эпоху классицизма так и позднее. Первые букрании можно обнаружить на фасадах древнегреческих и древнеримских храмов как символ жертвоприношений.

В позднее время букрании на учебных заведениях ассоциировались с храмом науки. На иных зданиях тоже могли иметь смысл связанный с храмом или просто использовались как декоративный элемент эпохи античности.

----------


## vieanna

> Анатомка, Валиховский


 БУКРА́НИИ (лат. bucranium — "бычья голова") — декоративный мотив и орнамент, составленный из изображений бычьих или козлиных черепов, дополненный гирляндами и жертвенными сосудами. Возник, вероятно, на о. Крит, где существовал культ быка.Маска с изображением черепа жертвенного быка с VII века и до н.э. являлась элементом культовой символики. Во времена античности она использовалась для украшения культовых построек, гробниц и алтарей.
С III века до н.э. маски с изображениями жертвенного быка стали объединять растительными гирляндами. Такими ленточными рельефами декорировали фризы храмов и общественных зданий. Иногда к орнаменту добавлялось рельефное изображение кувшина с одной ручкой (ойнохоя), использовавшегося в ритуалах жертвоприношений для разлива вина и нектара. Отличительным признаком ойнохои от других сосудов является горлышко, имеющее три стока (одно в обычном месте и два по бокам), что создавало удобства виночерпию при разливании вина. Изображение такого кувшина, склоненное несколько вперед, помещали над гирляндами между букраниями, что как бы символизировало начало праздника.
Необычное объединение в орнаментальной композиции черепа животного с пышной растительной гирляндой и кувшином явилось отражением ритуала жертвоприношения, где смерть соседствовала с яркими красками праздничного зрелища. От этого античного рельефа веет холодком каменного века и безудержным весельем языческого празднества. ....

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Гораздо примечательнее участок м двумя дворами, что располагается немного дальше по той же стороне улицы. Дворы разделяются двумя сильно перестроенными одноэтажными флигельками. Второй двор был явно предназначен для хозяйственных нужд и в нём располагается здание. похожее на склад. Также на улице сохранились остатки дореволюционной рекламы (аптека, обувная масткрская или магазин). Ещё на улице расположен самый большой доходный дом Молдаванки.


 Участок между двумя дворами - это какой? - №№ 25 и 33? А реклама-то где сохранилась? Я только дореволюционный указатель домов видал. Доходный дом (ул. Колонтаевская, 37) кажись долго не существовал, я слышал, шо его не успели построить, как потом национализировали. Думаю самые большие доходные дома были на Прохоровской, 43 и 45.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> В целом, дом можно отнести даже к последней четверти XIX века.


 Думаю год постройки между 1875 и 1895 гг.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

расскажите, поз, про языческие колонны обозначенных храмов...что имеется ввиду?

----------


## Antique

> Участок между двумя дворами - это какой? - №№ 25 и 33? 
> Возможно 35-й. Если бы я помнил адреса, то назвал бы сразу )


 Я точно не помню, но вероятно 25-й )





> А реклама-то где сохранилась? Я только дореволюционный указатель домов видал.


 На углу с Мастерской и далее по нечётной стороне Колонтаевской.




> Доходный дом (ул. Колонтаевская, 37) кажись долго не существовал, я слышал, шо его не успели построить, как потом национализировали.


 Я слышал, что его успели построить, но не успели заселить. 





> Думаю самые большие доходные дома были на Прохоровской, 43 и 45.


 Это не доходные дома, а паровые мельницы.




> расскажите, поз, про языческие колонны обозначенных храмов...что имеется ввиду?


 ?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> См. парфенон.


 а львовский оперный--тоже языческий получается)) да и одесский бывший тоже, как мне помнится...

----------


## Antique

> а львовский оперный--тоже языческий получается)) да и одесский бывший тоже, как мне помнится...


 Не получается. Такие религиозные понятия к светским зданиям неприменимы.

----------


## vieanna

> а львовский оперный--тоже языческий получается)) да и одесский бывший тоже, как мне помнится...


 это мне вопрос?
нет, конечно, ничего "языческого" в театрах нет. Не нужно так буквально). Х111V век - эпоха классицизма. Главной чертой архитектуры классицизма было обращение к формам античного зодчества как к эталону гармонии, простоты, строгости, логической ясности и монументальности. Архитектуре классицизма в целом присуща регулярность планировки и четкость объемной формы. Основой архитектурного языка классицизма стал ордер, в пропорциях и формах близкий к античности. Именно ордер мы и видим в первом одесском оперном театре. Ампир - "поздний" классицизм, более пафосный, театральный. Прямые заимствования античных и древнеегипетских мотивов - одна из основных его черт.

----------


## slimka21

Расскажите пожалуйста, кому принадлежал дом по Романа Кармена, прямо за пивзаводом? Точнее их там кажется даже два, 2-х этажных.

----------


## A.Gaudi

Доброго всем времени))) Можно к вам присоединится?
Попали в руки  фото Одессы 1912 года.....так говорит источник)) Хочу поделится.

....этот город нельзя не любить))

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Доброго всем времени))) Можно к вам присоединится?
> Попали в руки  фото Одессы 1912 года.....так говорит источник)) Хочу поделится.
> Вложение 4309043Вложение 4309044
> ....этот город нельзя не любить))


 Присоединяйтесь! Фото не редкость, если вас интересует, вот тема: Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять (*) - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715.

----------


## NoDVa777

Пушкинская 8

----------


## NoDVa777

Колодец, колодец...

----------


## Milkaway

> Колодец, колодец...


 Спасибо. Вот бы подробнее узнать про эти дела ... я знаю (видела сама), что в колодце  во дворе глазного госпиталя на Белинского есть вода. Интересно как она туда попадает, если старая система сбора воды там не действует...может это грунтовые воды или что-то другое ...
И еще может кто-то знает - пару лет назад в одном из подвалов на Дерибасовской обнаружили самый старый колодец. Говорили, что туда как-то можно попасть и увидеть его своими глазами...так ли это?

----------


## victor.odessa

> может кто-то знает - пару лет назад в одном из подвалов на Дерибасовской обнаружили самый старый колодец...так ли это?


 Да, была такая информация в СМИ. Колодец (очень глубокий) был обнаружен на Дерибасовской,16. С тех пор больше ничего не сообщалось.

----------


## Лысый0

> Да, была такая информация в СМИ. Колодец (очень глубокий) был обнаружен на Дерибасовской,16. С тех пор больше ничего не сообщалось.


 Это не колодец - это ствол (разница в диаметре).

----------


## Antique

А известно ли, что размещалось в 1930-х годах в нынешнем здании Налоговой инспекции на Проспекте Шевченко, 15/1?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это не колодец - это ствол (разница в диаметре).


 Да, Вы правы, диаметр около 1.5м. Но что потом?

----------


## Лысый0

> Да, Вы правы, диаметр около 1.5м. Но что потом?


 Ничего  :smileflag: . Вероятно возводился для нелегальной добычи известняка, но по какой-то причине добыча не производилась. Боковых ходов нет.....

----------


## Milkaway

> Ничего . Вероятно возводился для нелегальной добычи известняка, но по какой-то причине добыча не производилась. Боковых ходов нет.....


 Так Вы там бывали? Почему же этот ,,ствол,, назвали колодцем, а не обычным входом в выработку ... или его в свое время ,,замаскировали,, под колодец...
Можно ли попасть в подвал теперь ....

----------


## Лысый0

> Так Вы там бывали? Почему же этот ,,ствол,, назвали колодцем, а не обычным входом в выработку ... или его в свое время ,,замаскировали,, под колодец...
> Можно ли попасть в подвал теперь ....


 Аналогичные стволы бились из многих подвалов в Одессе. Например в бане Исаковича  :smileflag: .
Можно, но зачем....
Ствол и наклонка - это и есть обычные входы в выработку на Одесском плато. В конкретном случае выработок нет.

----------


## Milkaway

> Аналогичные стволы бились из многих подвалов в Одессе. Например в бане Исаковича .
> Можно, но зачем....
> Ствол и наклонка - это и есть обычные входы в выработку на Одесском плато. В конкретном случае выработок нет.


 Хотелось бы место посмотреть - фотки сделать и парочку приезжих друзей прихватить  - всё-таки экзотика прям на Дерибасовской ...естественно лезть в колодец никто не будет. Если доступ туда относительно свободный - хотелось бы увидеть .... если не трудно, подскажите где искать.

----------


## Лысый0

> Хотелось бы место посмотреть - фотки сделать и парочку приезжих друзей прихватить  - всё-таки экзотика прям на Дерибасовской ...естественно лезть в колодец никто не будет. Если доступ туда относительно свободный - хотелось бы увидеть .... если не трудно, подскажите где искать.


 Девушка, Вы сама непосредственность...  :smileflag:  Позвоните К. Пронину - он точно подскажет...

----------


## Milkaway

Cпасибо за комплемент -  всегда приятно услышать о себе что-то новое !!!
Ну, а  если Вы не знаете, то так бы сразу и сказали .... очень жаль ...

----------


## ричердсон

кто что может сказать про Волжский переулок 20.интересует история этого дома и двора,т.к я там проживал.там внутри двора над входом в дом была надпись "Дворянские бани" (только при использовании старого алфавита),щас эту надпись не видно т.к сделали ремонт и она под слоем штукатурки.

----------


## Trs

Дом построен скорее всего в 1890-е, а вот бань с таким названием в 1910 году уже (или ещё?) не было.

----------


## Antique

Тогда может надписи не более 20-и лет. Навряд ли в советское время прижилось бы такое название.

----------


## ричердсон

надпись увидели совершенно случайно ещё в 90х своими силами делали фасад и когда хорошенько ковырнули штукатурку там эту надпись и обнаружили,а залепили её 2-3 года назад.

----------


## Antique

> надпись увидели совершенно случайно ещё в 90х своими силами делали фасад и когда хорошенько ковырнули штукатурку там эту надпись и обнаружили,а залепили её 2-3 года назад.


 Хм, название конечно громкое... Жаль что надпись не сфотографировали. В справочнике 1914-года (на 1913-й) тоже отсутствуют бани по данному адресу. И всё же, если предположить, что надпись действительно дореволюционная, то в советское время должна была сохранится какая-то преемственность и также для бань необходимо помещение.

----------


## Trs

Кажется, я понял. Это же могла быть декорация от съёмок кино.

----------


## ричердсон

я сам очень сильно жалею,что нет фото,хотя может и есть надо посмотреть в семейных альбомах мы во дворе часто фотографировались.как найду фото сразу выложу,но это будет не раньше чем через неделю.там внутри двора с правой стороны помещение очень большое говорили что при союзе там швейный цех был,а потом слесарный.вообщем как узнаю подробней отпишусь.всем спасибо.

----------


## victor.odessa

Сергей Решетов: «Дом на Пушкинской,66»
http://odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_49/alm49_56_60.PDF

----------


## bestia-46

На одной из страниц встретила упоминание о барельефе на доме №21 по Лидерсовскому бульвару. Надпись на нем гласит: А.Krafft. Но нигде никаких сведений я не могла получить. Даже наши известные краеведы:О.Губарь и Р.Александров не могут подсказать.Помогите! Очень нужно знать, кто этот человек!!!

----------


## Milkaway

В соседней теме про загадки - был загадан дом по ул. Мечникова, 24 - там на фасаде на уровне третьего этажа есть лепка: 1902 и якорь...
Я слышала, что там вроде бы, изначально было или общежитие или проживали семьи служащих то ли портового управления, то ли РОПИТа. Может кто-то знает о доме больше ....

----------


## Antique

> В соседней теме про загадки - был загадан дом по ул. Мечникова, 24 - там на фасаде на уровне третьего этажа есть лепка: 1902 и якорь...
> Я слышала, что там вроде бы, изначально было или общежитие или проживали семьи служащих то ли портового управления, то ли РОПИТа. Может кто-то знает о доме больше ....


 Мне почему-то кажется, что якорь был установлен намного позднее.

----------


## Milkaway

> Мне почему-то кажется, что якорь был установлен намного позднее.


 Когда-то мои друзья-студенты искали себе комнатку вблизи ин-та и по стечению обстоятельств попали в этот двор. Квартирка была дрянная, и комнатка ооочень запущенная - мои друзья колебались ... тогда женщина, в качестве дополнительного аргумента в пользу своей жилплощади, провела ,,историческую параллель,, - сказала, что студенты Водного ну просто обязаны пожить в доме, где раньше жили моряки и портовики ... 
Я думаю, что на доме была какая-то ,,родная,,  морская лепка, но видимо, ее или так осовременили в процессе ремонта или действительно якорь появился позднее - на месте старой .... 
А что -то можно выяснить по дореволюционным справочникам ....

----------


## Antique

> А что -то можно выяснить по дореволюционным справочникам ....


 В справочниках "Вся Одесса" в качестве владельца указана А.И. Индеева.

----------


## Заворушка

Если кто еще не видел Режиссер: Жан Лодс; текст от автора читает И.Бабель
Документальный фильм "Одесса", который снимал в 1935 году французский режиссер Жан Лодс (1905 -1975 ), считался утраченным. Он был обнаружен в России только в 2001 году среди копий, переданных немецкими кинематографистами. Как и ряд других иностранных деятелей культуры Жан Лодс, прибыл, чтобы создать в первой стране социализма что-либо эпохальное. Это как бы обзорная экскурсия по городу, на современном языке - рекламный ролик Одессы для иностранцев. Фильм посвящен началу широкомасштабного благоустройства города Одессы в 1935году

----------


## Дашка Бондаренко

К сожалению, это ошибка. Текст действительно Бабеля, но читает текст диктор. Этот фильм мы послали, тогда еще живущей жене Бабеля Пирожковой и она  сказала, что это не голос ее мужа.

----------


## markig

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, электронной версией:

Путеводитель по городу Одессе и окрестностям с 15-ью планами. Составлен по последним сведениям в 1906 году. Издание 3-ье К. Висковского

или другими планами Одессы прибл. 1890-1910 гг.
Очень нужно. Спасибо

----------


## Antique

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, электронной версией:
> 
> Путеводитель по городу Одессе и окрестностям с 15-ью планами. Составлен по последним сведениям в 1906 году. Издание 3-ье К. Висковского
> 
> или другими планами Одессы прибл. 1890-1910 гг.
> Очень нужно. Спасибо


 А с чего вы решили, что существует электронная версия?

----------


## markig

> А с чего вы решили, что существует электронная версия?


 На этом форуме есть упоминания и издержки из этого издания.

Меня интересуют подробные планы Одессы 1900-1910 гг. В первую очередь нужны дачи в р-нах Малого Фонтана и Куяльницкого лимана.

О планах на сайте http://www.citymap.odessa.ua мне известно, но этот период там слабо представлен и планы трудно читаемые (недостаточное разрешение).

----------


## Antique

> На этом форуме есть упоминания и издержки из этого издания.


 Но по ним нельзя судить, о том что существует электронная версия.

----------


## markig

Я надеюсь, что она есть. А может у Вас есть печатная версия?

----------


## Antique

> Меня интересуют подробные планы Одессы 1900-1910 гг. В первую очередь нужны дачи в р-нах Малого Фонтана и Куяльницкого лимана.


  По Куяльнику существует карта 1906-го года из брошюры Одесскій Куяльницкій лиманъ. Сезонъ 1906 г. А на счёт всего прочего - в Областной архив, но весь вопрос в том существует ли такая подробная карта Малого Фонтана, как карта "Новой Швейцарии".




> Я надеюсь, что она есть. А может у Вас есть печатная версия?


 У меня нет, но вероятнее всего путеводитель есть в архиве.

----------


## markig

Спасибо большое

----------


## nina-xavior

Здравствуйте! Сегодня заходили в дом на Канатной ,9. Там жил мой муж еще в детстве! Сейчас здание выкуплено и реставрируется и перестраивается. Строители очень заинтересовплись, когда мы подошли как бывшие жильцы и с удовольствием нам все показали. 
Так вот-они показали, что над окнами со стороны квартиры были оставлены какие-то ниши, причем достаточно большие и закрыты они были со стороны комнат только доской. Для чего непонятно, может кто сталкивался.
И второе-может где-то есть упоминание о том, что это был за дом, т к когда стали разбирать стены ( а это в последние десятилетия была коммуна), то нашли на стыках стен позолоченные фрагменты узоров, закрепленных проволокой.

----------


## myspring73

никто случайно не в курсе, когда "умерла" прежняя бетонная лестница, которая вела от санатория им.Чкалова к морю?

----------


## Antique

> И второе-может где-то есть упоминание о том, что это был за дом, т к когда стали разбирать стены ( а это в последние десятилетия была коммуна), то нашли на стыках стен позолоченные фрагменты узоров, закрепленных проволокой.


 По справочникам "Вся Одесса" с конца 19-века и вероятно до революции дом принадлежал наследникам некого Леонарда.

----------


## Lively

> никто случайно не в курсе, когда "умерла" прежняя бетонная лестница, которая вела от санатория им.Чкалова к морю?


 Н-да, вопрос на засыпку  :smileflag: ... Очень точно сказать не берусь, но, по-моему это произошло после крупного оползня 1963 года. Тогда метров на 5 вниз сползла полоса, шириной несколько метров, а длинной практически вдоль всего санаторного обрыва от ворот по ул. Верещагина и южнее. Сейчас остатки той лестницы можно рассмотреть под нынешней деревянно-металлической,особенно в верхней части.

----------


## nina-xavior

> По справочникам "Вся Одесса" с конца 19-века и вероятно до революции дом принадлежал наследникам некого Леонарда.


 Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## GAK

24 августа 2012 г., 17.00 (пятница)

Презентация книги Ольги Богданович
 «Жизнь архитектора Дмитренко (1858 – 1918)»

Одесский Дом – Музей имени Н. К. Рериха приглашает посетителей на презентацию книги одесской писательницы, библиографа и краеведа Ольги Богданович «Жизнь архитектораДмитренко (1858 – 1918)». Краеведческая книга «Жизнь архитектора Дмитренко» повествует о жизненном и творческом пути одного из лучших одесских архитекторов конца XIX начала XX века Юрия Мелетьевича Дмитренко. Потомок первостроителей Одессы, Ю. М. Дмитренко родился, жил, работал, умер и похоронен в Одессе. Своим творчеством он во многом способствовал созданию неповторимого облика южного города.

----------


## Antique

> 24 августа 2012 г., 17.00 (пятница)
> 
> Презентация книги Ольги Богданович
>  «Жизнь архитектора Дмитренко (1858 – 1918)»
> 
> Одесский Дом – Музей имени Н. К. Рериха приглашает посетителей на презентацию книги одесской писательницы, библиографа и краеведа Ольги Богданович «Жизнь архитектораДмитренко (1858 – 1918)». Краеведческая книга «Жизнь архитектора Дмитренко» повествует о жизненном и творческом пути одного из лучших одесских архитекторов конца XIX начала XX века Юрия Мелетьевича Дмитренко. Потомок первостроителей Одессы, Ю. М. Дмитренко родился, жил, работал, умер и похоронен в Одессе. Своим творчеством он во многом способствовал созданию неповторимого облика южного города.


 Это означает, что книга вышла для розничной продажи?

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> 24 августа 2012 г., 17.00 (пятница)
> 
> Презентация книги Ольги Богданович
>  «Жизнь архитектора Дмитренко (1858 – 1918)»
> 
> Одесский Дом – Музей имени Н. К. Рериха приглашает посетителей на презентацию книги одесской писательницы, библиографа и краеведа Ольги Богданович «Жизнь архитектораДмитренко (1858 – 1918)». Краеведческая книга «Жизнь архитектора Дмитренко» повествует о жизненном и творческом пути одного из лучших одесских архитекторов конца XIX начала XX века Юрия Мелетьевича Дмитренко. Потомок первостроителей Одессы, Ю. М. Дмитренко родился, жил, работал, умер и похоронен в Одессе. Своим творчеством он во многом способствовал созданию неповторимого облика южного города.


 А похоронен он был на каком кладбище?

----------


## Milkaway

> 24 августа 2012 г., 17.00 (пятница)
> 
> Презентация книги Ольги Богданович
>  «Жизнь архитектора Дмитренко (1858 – 1918)»


 Книгу возможно приобрести на презентации ???

----------


## NoDVa777

Доброго дня. Киньте ссылку на статью о Патриаршем Доме на Софиевской. Спасибо

----------


## GAK

> А похоронен он был на каком кладбище?


 На погосте у храма на 9-й ст. Могила утеряна.

----------


## GAK

> Это означает, что книга вышла для розничной продажи?


 Она вообще не продавалась - тираж 100 экз. Она д.б. уже поступить в библиотеки. Готовится второе издание - дополненное

----------


## GAK

> Книгу возможно приобрести на презентации ???


 Практически всё РОЗДАНО.

----------


## Milkaway

> Практически всё РОЗДАНО.


 Обязательно схожу - еще раз спасибо!!!
может и с книгой повезёт ....

----------


## Schock

Этот ролик так смачно снят, несмотря на пропагандистские лозунги, что даст фору в 100 раз тому халоймису, что сняли к Евро2012

----------


## Antique

> Она вообще не продавалась - тираж 100 экз. Она д.б. уже поступить в библиотеки. Готовится второе издание - дополненное


 А, это та самая книга для библиотек... А почему же так поздно презентация, прошёл же не один месяц?

----------


## Fransiella

Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли где-то информация об истории городской инфекционной больницы (Пастера 5/7), кроме городского архива?

----------


## Milkaway

Друзья, подскажите - может кто-то знает какое ДСК в  70х -80х годах находилось на ул. Куприна недалеко от школы (теперь школа для глухих детей N91) - в пределах ул. Куприна, пер. Академического и _граничило с пионерлагерем судоремонтников_ ???
Сейчас на этом месте котеджные городки - Костанди 4Б, 4В и Академическая 7/9 ... а в середине 90х еще было пару домишек ...

----------


## Antique

> Обязательно схожу - еще раз спасибо!!!
> может и с книгой повезёт ....


 И как прошла презентация?

----------


## Milkaway

> И как прошла презентация?


 Так не было еще презентации ... ув.*GAK* написал, что она планируется на* 24 августа 2012 в 17.00 в пятницу* .... вот тогда и узнаю  :smileflag:

----------


## Le Roy

> Доброго дня. Киньте ссылку на статью о Патриаршем Доме на Софиевской. Спасибо


 Дом на Софиевской никогда не назывался патриаршим. После польского восстания в 1831 году этот дом отобрали у графа Потоцкого и передали в военное ведомство в распоряжение военного инспектора резервной каваллерии графа Ивана Осиповича Витта. В нем располагалась гостиница штаба резервной дивизии пятого пехотного корпуса. В 1838 году дом передали митрополиту Гавриилу (Розанову), который устроил десь Архиерейский дом с домовой церковью.

----------


## NoDVa777

> Дом на Софиевской никогда не назывался патриаршим. После польского восстания в 1831 году этот дом отобрали у графа Потоцкого и передали в военное ведомство в распоряжение военного инспектора резервной каваллерии графа Ивана Осиповича Витта. В нем располагалась гостиница штаба резервной дивизии пятого пехотного корпуса. В 1838 году дом передали митрополиту Гавриилу (Розанову), который устроил десь Архиерейский дом с домовой церковью.


 Архиерейский дом это здание музея или другое? Есть ли изображения?
Что было на месте ювелирного завода? Спасибо)

----------


## Le Roy

> Архиерейский дом это здание музея или другое? Есть ли изображения?
> Что было на месте ювелирного завода? Спасибо)


 Здание ювелирного завода и есть бывший Архиерейский дом

----------


## NoDVa777

А что было вместо музея?

----------


## Milkaway

> А что было вместо музея?


 В 1810-х гг  - дворец Потоцкой - Нарышкиной - автор проекта неизвестен, надзор - арх. Ф.К.Боффо ....
В 1891 г - перестройка дворца под музей изящных искусств - арх. Н.К.Толвинский.
В 1895 г - декорация подвала под грот - арх. А.И.Бернардацци

----------


## Antique

> Так не было еще презентации ... ув.*GAK* написал, что она планируется на* 24 августа 2012 в 17.00 в пятницу* .... вот тогда и узнаю


 Извиняюсь, невнимательно прочитал. Мне почему-то показалось, что она будет на этой неделе.

----------


## Antique

> А что было вместо музея?


 По данным Юрия Парамонова непосредственно перед покупкой городом дворец принадлежал ювелиру Юрьевичу.

----------


## Семирек

А никто не знает, в каком доме жил в 1918 - 1919 годах белый военный губернатор Одессы генерал А.Н. Гришин-Алмазов?

----------


## lebedyev

а как вообще можно узнать историю своего дома? Живу на Ленинградской 19. Рядом 21-й с вет.лечебницей, там все известно, кто, когда и так далее. Рядом 17, который тоже отнесен к архитектурным памятникам, но что там, кто я не в курсе. Но меня больше мой дом интересует. Вот что вспоминается, в году где-то 1999 или 2002 (точно не помню) к нам во двор завалилась огромная толпа туристов. тогда меня история дома не так интересовала как сейчас (старею), так вот экскурсовод рассказывала про то что дому 200 лет, хотя я уверен что я что-то напутал. Но все равно он очень старый. Не у многих дворов сохранились отбойники каретных колес в подъезде дома. Во дворе как бы два дома, один, фасадный, это хозяйский, внутри двора длинный флигель с однотипной планировкой, для служащих. Это по крупицам рассказов старожил двора. Говорят вроде купец, чи фабричник какой-то жил, потому что, опять таки говорят что во дворе был мыльный завод. Так вот хотелось бы внести ясность. Как вообще подобную инфу можно нарыть? Или мож кто что знает?

----------


## Antique

> а как вообще можно узнать историю своего дома? Живу на Ленинградской 19. Рядом 21-й с вет.лечебницей, там все известно, кто, когда и так далее. Рядом 17, который тоже отнесен к архитектурным памятникам, но что там, кто я не в курсе. Но меня больше мой дом интересует. Вот что вспоминается, в году где-то 1999 или 2002 (точно не помню) к нам во двор завалилась огромная толпа туристов. тогда меня история дома не так интересовала как сейчас (старею), так вот экскурсовод рассказывала про то что дому 200 лет, хотя я уверен что я что-то напутал. Но все равно он очень старый. Не у многих дворов сохранились отбойники каретных колес в подъезде дома. Во дворе как бы два дома, один, фасадный, это хозяйский, внутри двора длинный флигель с однотипной планировкой, для служащих. Это по крупицам рассказов старожил двора. Говорят вроде купец, чи фабричник какой-то жил, потому что, опять таки говорят что во дворе был мыльный завод. Так вот хотелось бы внести ясность. Как вообще подобную инфу можно нарыть? Или мож кто что знает?


 В шапке темі не помешала бы инструкция ) Узнать о том, в каком году построили дом и кто был его владельцем можно используя разные источники. К сожалению они описывают не каждый дом в Одессе.
Одним из таких источников есть список памятников местного значения 2009-го года. Далее В.А. Пилявским на его базе упомянутого списка (возможно версии начала 1900-х годов, которая скорее всего включала большее колличество памятников) и некоторой информации из справочника В.И. Тимофеенко был составлен печатный справочник "Здания, сооружения и их зодчие", который до сих пор есть на полках книжных магазинов. К сожалению все вышеупомянутые источники содержат некоторый не очень малый процент ошибочных записей. Ошибки самые разные - от ошибочного местоположения до неверного года постройки или авторства.

С некоторых пор практически для каждого здания в черте плотной застройки появилась возможность узнать владельца на  1898, 1899, 1900, 1901, 1907, 1909, 1910, 1913 годы. Информация эта содержится в справочниках "Вся Одесса" и "Вся торгово-промышленная Одесса" которые достыпны для закачки на сайте rsl.ru. На вышеупомянутом сайте стоит только ввести в поисковую строку словосочетание "Вся Одесса", как необходимые документы будут найдены, а далее будет возможность открыть в Adobe Reader помеченные зелёными галочками документы, а затем сохранить. Данные в справочниках актуальны на предыдущий год, то есть справочник 1910-го года описывает состояние участков на 1909-й год. Справочник Вся торгово-промышленная Одесса доступен только издания 1914-го года - этот справочник издавала совершенно другая контора и несколько отличается по структуре. Нужно помнить, что в справочниках тоже бывают ошибки, например может быть не обозначен или обозначен не в том месте перекрёсток, хотя встречаются и просто опечатки. Также следует помнить, что до примерно 1905-го года некоторые улицы назывались по иному, чем после, а также то, что со временем нумерация улиц менялась, на 1914-й год самая актуальная, но в более ранних справочниках (особенно это касается доступных ныне справочников изданных в 1899-1903 годах) здание может иметь совсем иной номер, известны даже случаи, когда начало улицы перемещалось на противоположную сторону и таким образом здания не просто меняли номер, но и чётность.




> Рядом 17, который тоже отнесен к архитектурным памятникам, но что там, кто я не в курсе.


 Разве отнесён? По-моему даже ветлечебница не в памятниках, а после 2007-го года на Молдаванке почти не осталось охраняемых зданий, хотя и до этого навряд ли было больше 30 охраняемых зданий.

----------


## Antique

> Но все равно он очень старый. Не у многих дворов сохранились отбойники каретных колес в подъезде дома.


 Отбойники колёс ставили даже на заре советского времени и по этому сложно на них ориентироваться. По внешнему виду сложно сказать ,когда он построен, но лично я склоняюсь к 1970-1980-м годам, а вот левое одноэтажное здание теоретически может быть очень старым, не исключено то, что на месте двухэтажного дома существовало аналогичное одноэтажное здание, но в последствии хозяин решил построить новое здание или достроить этаж.

----------


## lebedyev

за инструктаж спосибо,приму к сведению, скачаю и порыскаю. но счет отнесен или нет могу сказать следующее. была там у кого-то затея, что-то копать и потом строить. давно это было. как прошла эта инфа так сразу набежали люди в очках, делигация какая-то, и только и приговаривали что мол по закону, стройки вокруг архитектурных памятников должны вестись на таком то расстоянии. от сюда и решил.

----------


## lebedyev

> Отбойники колёс ставили даже на заре советского времени и по этому сложно на них ориентироваться. По внешнему виду сложно сказать ,когда он построен, но лично я склоняюсь к 1970-1980-м годам, а вот левое одноэтажное здание теоретически может быть очень старым, не исключено то, что на месте двухэтажного дома существовало аналогичное одноэтажное здание, но в последствии хозяин решил построить новое здание или достроить этаж.


 вот тут не туда, так получилось что на первом этаже этого дома родился мой отец, 1962. А его отец, мой дед, в цокольном этаже этого же дома, тоесть в подвале, но раньше там были квартиры.

----------


## Скрытик

> вот тут не туда, так получилось что на первом этаже этого дома родился мой отец, 1962.


  Прямо там? Прости, но не верю )))

----------


## Antique

> вот тут не туда, так получилось что на первом этаже этого дома родился мой отец, 1962. А его отец, мой дед, в цокольном этаже этого же дома, тоесть в подвале, но раньше там были квартиры.


 Ну вот я и сам допустил опечатку ) Имел ввиду конечно 1870-1880-е года.

----------


## lebedyev

> Прямо там? Прости, но не верю )))


 не ну не прямо в хате))) в роддоме, но потом его в квартиру принесли)))

----------


## lebedyev

> Ну вот я и сам допустил опечатку ) Имел ввиду конечно 1870-1880-е года.


 вот и я думаю шо наверно тогда про 200 лет я что-то недопонял.

----------


## Trs

Можно нарыть информацию о владельцах, весьма фрагментарную. Вот по «В. О.» получилось такое:
Владелец в 1898 году — Б. Вейсе (Вайсе). В том же году дом продан А. Кизовской, а в 1907-1909 гг. новым владельцем становится Михаил Таранов, сохранивший за собой участок по меньшей мере до 1913 года.

В 1898 году в списке промышленности Вейсе (Вайсе) не было. В 1907 году мыловаренного завода по такому адресу тоже не было. В справочнике Пилявского дом отсутствует.

----------


## Antique

Единственное, что удалось найти, так это в дореволюционных справочниках "Вся Одесса". До 1898-го года участком владела Б. Вейсе, в следующем году участок принадлежит уже А. Кизовской. В период с 1908-1909 гг. владелец участка сменился, им стал Михаил Таранов. Возможно, что он владел им до самой революции. 

Есть также некоторая вероятность, что здание или оба были построены во времена А. Кизовской, так как обычной практикой была покупка участка под застройку. М. Таранов уже не мог построить эт о здание, так как к концу первой декады ХХ-го века в оформлении зданий использовались совсем другие художественные приёмы.

----------


## lebedyev

ого себе! благодарочка. как теперь узнать шо это люди?
я не сильно наглый?)))
я так понимаю в этом справочнике может быть и 17-й  тоже. просто еще не качал.

----------


## lebedyev

что-то не туда у меня. выдало что только 10% книги можно просмотреть, а потом абонимент куплять надо(((
можно где-то скачать одним фаилом? и вообще в нашей библиотеко доступны сии издания?

----------


## Antique

> что-то не туда у меня. выдало что только 10% книги можно просмотреть, а потом абонимент куплять надо(((
> можно где-то скачать одним фаилом? и вообще в нашей библиотеко доступны сии издания?


 Хм, как это у вас так получилось?

Значит нажимаете на зелёную надпись "Электронный ресурс", далее предоставляются на выбор следующие пункты:
Online-просмотр
Acrobat Reader
Defview
DVS 

Выбираете "Acrobat Reader" и нажимаете на кнопку "Открыть документ". Далее во всплывающем окне нажимаете на кнопку "Скачать в обычном режиме" и загрузка начнётся. Документ должен полностью скачаться.




> ого себе! благодарочка. как теперь узнать шо это люди?
> я не сильно наглый?)))
> я так понимаю в этом справочнике может быть и 17-й  тоже. просто еще не качал.


 Да, конечно есть. Только искать в справочнике нужно не Ленинградскую улицу, а Петропавловскую. Ещё следует заметить, что в справочниках 1899-1902 годов издания улицы указаны не в алавитном порядке,а в зависимости от их положения относительно друг друга. То есть улицы сгруппированы по районам (Центр, Молдаванка, Пересыпь, Слободка-Романовка), а внутри районов отдельно сгруппированы вертикальные улицы и горизонтальные, и внутри этих групп они перечисляются в порядке следования - то есть "Ново-Рыбная, Старо-Резничная, Малая Арнаутская, Большая Арнаутская, Базарная...".

Узнать о том, кто были эти люди может быть очень непросто, тут уже нужно обращаться в архив и по крупицам перебирать информацию. На мой взгляд процесс может быть очень сложным.

На счёт МихаилаТаранова в упомянутых справочниках удалось обнаружить, что некий Михаил Прокопьевич Таранов был главой Петропавловского местного комитета, также он входил в состав:
 - "Одесского попечительства государыни императрицы Марии Фёдоровны о глухонемых...",
 - "Общество для помощи бедным г. Одессы состоящее под августейшим покровительством императрицы Марии Фёдоровны",
 - был секретарём Одесского военно-окружного суда.

Сам он жил в доме на Южной 16, который был записан на А.(Андр.) Г. Таранову.

----------


## lebedyev

> нужно не Ленинградскую улицу, а Петропавловскую.


 с этим уже понял. а вообще хороший двор, большой, тот дом что фасадный очень крепок, не смотря на трещины на втором этаже, стены по толщине совпадают с Белгород-днестровской крепостью))) в детстве со старшаками ходили в подвал, там выход (или вход) в катакомбы был. сейчас его засыпали.

----------


## Milkaway

> 24 августа 2012 г., 17.00 (пятница)
> 
> Презентация книги Ольги Богданович
>  «Жизнь архитектора Дмитренко (1858 – 1918)»
> 
> Одесский Дом – Музей имени Н. К. Рериха приглашает посетителей на презентацию книги одесской писательницы, библиографа и краеведа Ольги Богданович «Жизнь архитектораДмитренко (1858 – 1918)». Краеведческая книга «Жизнь архитектора Дмитренко» повествует о жизненном и творческом пути одного из лучших одесских архитекторов конца XIX начала XX века Юрия Мелетьевича Дмитренко. Потомок первостроителей Одессы, Ю. М. Дмитренко родился, жил, работал, умер и похоронен в Одессе. Своим творчеством он во многом способствовал созданию неповторимого облика южного города.


 Мероприятие в силе???

----------


## Milkaway

> 24 августа 2012 г., 17.00 (пятница)
> 
> Презентация книги Ольги Богданович
>  «Жизнь архитектора Дмитренко (1858 – 1918)»
> 
> Одесский Дом – Музей имени Н. К. Рериха приглашает посетителей на презентацию книги одесской писательницы, библиографа и краеведа Ольги Богданович «Жизнь архитектораДмитренко (1858 – 1918)». Краеведческая книга «Жизнь архитектора Дмитренко» повествует о жизненном и творческом пути одного из лучших одесских архитекторов конца XIX начала XX века Юрия Мелетьевича Дмитренко. Потомок первостроителей Одессы, Ю. М. Дмитренко родился, жил, работал, умер и похоронен в Одессе. Своим творчеством он во многом способствовал созданию неповторимого облика южного города.


 


                                                             ...... вот так выглядит книга ..... завтра  - презентация .....

----------


## Bayda

Прошу помощи.

Это Одесса, кто на снимках?

----------


## SaMoVar

Время подскажите. И место. Это не Свято-Успенский монастырь?

----------


## brassl

На первом фото вроде патриарх Пимен, в Архиве есть фото 1982 года, в папке Визиты

----------


## NoDVa777

Облачение, вроде, не похоже на патриаршье!)

----------


## brassl

Архив пока не работает, наверное света в центре нет. Вот эта фотография.

Патриарх ПИМЕН в Женском монастыре г. Одесса 1982 год
Вроде похож.

----------


## NoDVa777

Даю, рубль за 100, что облачение не патриаршье на первой фотке. Если бы это был Пимен в сане патриарха, то на службе было бы много священников и архидяконов.
Маловероятно, что патриарх служит сам. Человек на фото обычный священник, т.к. на митре нет креста (как на второй фотке), да и крест наперстный самый обычный, а у патрарха должна быть панагия. ИМХО

----------


## Bayda

СПАСИБО Большое!  
1. фото

2. отратная сторона.


Мне нужно знать кто крайний справа.
Я не знаю Где и Какой год.....

----------


## Скрытик

> Архив пока не работает, наверное света в центре нет. Вот эта фотография.


  Не, это я порядки наводил и выдернул питание у свича  :smileflag:

----------


## PolinaV

Прогулка выдалась особенно одесской и замечательно-познавательной, чтобы написать этот пост, я просмотрела много материалов.Приглашаю в необычное путешествие. http://oksana13.blogspot.com/2012/08/blog-post.html

----------


## Antique

> Прогулка выдалась особенно одесской и замечательно-познавательной, чтобы написать этот пост, я просмотрела много материалов.Приглашаю в необычное путешествие. http://oksana13.blogspot.com/2012/08/blog-post.html


 Это же современный склеп.

----------


## Trs

Он 1903 года и охраняется государством. Современный справа от него.

Оксане: Вы забыли упомянуть Гипариса и его общество.

----------


## Antique

> Он 1903 года и охраняется государством. Современный справа от него.


 Тогда неплохо сохранился. А откуда вы черпали информацию?

----------


## PolinaV

> Это же современный склеп.


 нет, склеп не современный.)) зачем бы мне показывать новый склеп и писать о корнете драгунского полка?))

----------


## PolinaV

> Он 1903 года и охраняется государством. Современный справа от него.
> 
> Оксане: Вы забыли упомянуть Гипариса и его общество.


 Я не забыла, всё дело в том, что я вчера читала обширную статью о гемеопатии в Одессе и там не было о Гипарисе.Происки конкурентов-гомеопатов?

----------


## PolinaV

> Тогда неплохо сохранился. А откуда вы черпали информацию?


 Информация черпается из надписей на памятниках+интернет.
В идеале нужно было бы сходить в научную библиотеку и посмотреть различные материалы. но такой труд растянулся бы на годы.))

----------


## Trs

> Я не забыла, всё дело в том, что я вчера читала обширную статью о гемеопатии в Одессе и там не было о Гипарисе.Происки конкурентов-гомеопатов?


 Я пользовался исследованиями петербурженки М. Кунките, которая два года назад собирала материалы об Эммануиле Гипарисе. У меня нет оснований ей не доверять, т. б., она — один из основных иссследователей его биографии, в которой по сей день много белых пятен.

О, ещё кое-что. Забор ремесленного училища — это не забор. Это оно и есть.

----------


## PolinaV

> Я пользовался исследованиями петербурженки М. Кунките, которая два года назад собирала материалы об Эммануиле Гипарисе. У меня нет оснований ей не доверять, т. б., она — один из основных иссследователей его биографии, в которой по сей день много белых пятен.
> О, ещё кое-что. Забор ремесленного училища — это не забор. Это оно и есть.


 Хорошо, забор исправлю.))
У меня нет оснований не доверять Вам по-поводу Гипариса.)) 
Спасибо Вам за экскурсию. не знаю, получится ли быть второго сентября, но я уже записалась в разделе "возможно".))

----------


## Antique

> Информация черпается из надписей на памятниках+интернет.


 Я Trs'а спрашивал про информацию об охране. На надгробиях и склепах навряд ли устанавливаются информационные таблички сообщающие о статусе.

----------


## Trs

А, так это Пилявский, страница 70.

----------


## Antique

> А, так это Пилявский, страница 70.


 Аааа, так вот оно что. Я уже и забыть успел про данную запись. Спасибо за разъяснение.

----------


## Trs

И да, у Пилявского ошибка. 39 участок, а не 29. В соседнем участке — семейный склеп Нескоромных, его видно едва ли не от самого храма, можно использовать как ориентир.

----------


## Antique

> И да, у Пилявского ошибка. 39 участок, а не 29. В соседнем участке — семейный склеп Нескоромных, его видно едва ли не от самого храма, можно использовать как ориентир.


 А, наверное склеп Кубаша находится рядом с ветхим склепом поросшим плющом? 29-й участок располагается у так называемых Воронцовских врат выходящих на улицу Чернышевского.

----------


## Trs

Там рядом действительно есть заросший склеп, но вроде не этот, а больше и кирпичнее. 39 участок — по левой стороне от храма к Мельницам. Склеп Нескоромных там же по правой.

----------


## Antique

> Там рядом действительно есть заросший склеп, но вроде не этот, а больше и кирпичнее. 39 участок — по левой стороне от храма к Мельницам. Склеп Нескоромных там же по правой.


 Ну да, склеп Нескромных я помню. Тогда может склеп на приведённом мной фото находится на 31-м участке, то есть ещё ближе к церкви (он почти напротив склепа Нескромных, но несколько ближе к церкви).

----------


## Trs

Всё, сошлось. Это действительно склеп по пути от церкви к Кубашу, по той же стороне.

----------


## Milkaway

> Там рядом действительно есть заросший склеп, но вроде не этот, а больше и кирпичнее. 39 участок — по левой стороне от храма к Мельницам. Склеп Нескоромных там же по правой.


 ... из списка памятников истории и искусства на 2-ом кладбище ... решениями Одесского облисполкома: 1971, 1984, 1991гг ...  уч.39. Кубаш Владимир Александрович 1878 - 1903. Часовня. арх. Дмитренко. пам.иск.и арх. ...

----------


## Antique

> ... из списка памятников истории и искусства на 2-ом кладбище ... решениями Одесского облисполкома: 1971, 1984, 1991гг ...  уч.39. Кубаш Владимир Александрович 1878 - 1903. Часовня. арх. Дмитренко. пам.иск.и арх. ...


 А сколько памятников истории и искусства на 2-м кладбище?

----------


## Milkaway

> А сколько памятников истории и искусства на 2-м кладбище?


 .... очень много - без вступительной статьи и исходных данных типографии  - почти на 150 стр - практически по всем участкам кладбища.  Но памятников истории намного больше - детально проработаны военные захоронения: политкаторжан, партизан, подпольщиков, воинов ВОВ... есть сведения о воинах русской армии - от участников русско-турецкой, Крымской, русско-японской, 1-й мировой и др.

Особенно много памятников искусства на уч.17, 19, 22, 23, 31, 32, 35 ... в остальных разделах они тоже встречаются, но меньше ...
... если бы эту книжку еще переиздать ....

----------


## Antique

> .... очень много - без вступительной статьи и исходных данных типографии  - почти на 150 стр - практически по всем участкам кладбища.  Но памятников истории намного больше - детально проработаны военные захоронения: политкаторжан, партизан, подпольщиков, воинов ВОВ... есть сведения о воинах русской армии - от участников русско-турецкой, Крымской, русско-японской, 1-й мировой и др.
> 
> Особенно много памятников искусства на уч.17, 19, 22, 23, 31, 32, 35 ... в остальных разделах они тоже встречаются, но меньше ...
> ... если бы эту книжку еще переиздать ....


 Вот сделали бы из кладбища музей, водили б экскурсии, напечатали книгу. А то как в деревне, ничего толком не узнать и непонятно для кого эти памятники архитектуры, если граждане не имеют информацию о них.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Вот сделали бы из кладбища музей, водили б экскурсии, напечатали книгу. А то как в деревне, ничего толком не узнать и непонятно для кого эти памятники архитектуры, если граждане не имеют информацию о них.


 Так экскурсии водят. Не далее, как в прошлое воскресенье была. Я, к сожалению, пропустила. Вам в ЛС пошлю телефон организатора (с нашего же форума)

----------


## Milkaway

> Вот сделали бы из кладбища музей, водили б экскурсии, напечатали книгу. А то как в деревне, ничего толком не узнать и непонятно для кого эти памятники архитектуры, если граждане не имеют информацию о них.


 Особенно печально, что за многими историческими могилами видимо давно никто не ухаживает .... в жутко запущенном виде уже не один год  находится полисад семьи Катаевых ... это тем более странно, что в Одессе много ,,литературных,, кружков и обществ, которые из уважения к выдающемуся писателю  и, так сказать, в виде ,,преемственности,, литературных поколений могли бы озаботиться этим вопросом ...
В неухоженном виде, иногда с кучами мусора с соседних могил, часто вижу могилу друга Бунина одесского жудожника Буковецкого ...
... в ужасном виде полисад сестер Витте, которые основали в свое время детский санаторий ,,Белый цветок,, - надписи совершенно заросли плющом, сорвана табличка с их именами...
Я уже молчу за великолепный склеп семейства Буклукчи - памятник искусства. П.Бакош, который находится рядом с нашими семейным участочком - сколько себя помню, он лет тридцать в ужасном состоянии ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Так экскурсии водят. Не далее, как в прошлое воскресенье была. Я, к сожалению, пропустила. Вам в ЛС пошлю телефон организатора (с нашего же форума)


 И мне тоже ....

----------


## Trs

Milkaway и Ter-Petrosyan, я вам вечером напишу, сейчас с телефона неудобно очень.

----------


## chigiron

Уважаемые форумчане, подскажите пожалуйста - где можно скачать "Пилявский В.А. Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие"  или другие книги Пилявского. И есть ли они вообще в электронном виде? Поиск  в Гугле результатов не дал.

----------


## Trs

Нет. Покупайте на лотке Оптимума. Или спросите что-то конкретное, я посмотрю.

----------


## Antique

> Уважаемые форумчане, подскажите пожалуйста - где можно скачать "Пилявский В.А. Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие"  или другие книги Пилявского. И есть ли они вообще в электронном виде? Поиск  в Гугле результатов не дал.


 В интернете отсутствуют. Краеведческая литература представлена в интернете в очень малом количестве. Почти ничего нет и навряд ли будет.

----------


## Вселенная

Уважаемые форумчане.Очень нужна информация о том,кому принадлежали дома в начале переулка Госпитальный(в частности дом №2).Сразу скажу,что ни на 2gis ,ни на Google map этих домов нет (странно,но почему то на картах нумерация начинается с дома №4).Но дом есть.В справочнике "Моя Одесса" за 1900 год,нет нумерации домов-дач,просто спиком идут фамилии владельцев и все.На карте Французского бульвара(составленной Зуевым в 1915г),участок,на котором в последствии расположился переулок,принадлежал Россетти(проза жизни,но его супруга Надежда Ивановна сестра моего прямого предка).В последствии, этот участок был разбит на более мелкие.Дачи принадлежали Вайнштейну,Сусличу,Руссову и т.д.,но кому конкретно какой дом,я не знаю.По воспоминаниям жителей двора,до того момента как их туда заселили в конце 40-х,там распологался детский дом,что подтверждается воспоминаниями И.И.Павлова http://www.sakharov-center.ru/asfcd/auth/?t=page&num=4929.Буду благодарна любой информации.

----------


## Antique

> Уважаемые форумчане.Очень нужна информация о том,кому принадлежали дома в начале переулка Госпитальный(в частности дом №2).Сразу скажу,что ни на 2gis ,ни на Google map этих домов нет (странно,но почему то на картах нумерация начинается с дома №4).Но дом есть.В справочнике "Моя Одесса" за 1900 год,нет нумерации домов-дач,просто спиком идут фамилии владельцев и все.На карте Французского бульвара(составленной Зуевым в 1815г),участок,на котором в последствии расположился переулок,принадлежал Россетти(проза жизни,но его супруга Надежда Ивановна сестра моего прямого предка).В последствии, этот участок был разбит на более мелкие.Дачи принадлежали Вайнштейну,Сусличу,Руссову и т.д.,но кому конкретно какой дом,я не знаю.По воспоминаниям жителей двора,до того момента как их туда заселили в конце 40-х,там распологался детский дом,что подтверждается воспоминаниями И.И.Павлова http://www.sakharov-center.ru/asfcd/auth/?t=page&num=4929.Буду благодарна любой информации.


 Особняк под номером 2 сейчас имеет тот же адрес, что и детский сад - Французский бульвар, 17а. 

Здания в переулке очень халатно представлены, остаётся лишь угадывать их номера. Кстати, реконструкции двух соседних особняков выполнены преотвратно, какие-то нелепые мансарды, а некоторые детали фасадов утрачены. Напротив по левой стороне переулка в прошлом году выполнили колхозный ремонт бывшего особняка, а ныне многоквартирного жилого дома.

 По сведениям В.П. Нетребского (аура одесских переулков) этот особняк в детском саду принадлежал Екатерине Ждановой. Может быть это и правда. Однозначно здание построено в начале ХХ-го века, но когда именно - сложно сказать.

Переулки Французского бульвара отдельно в справочниках "Вся Одесса" не представлены, по-этому в данном отношении справочники едва ли будут полезными.

----------


## Milkaway

... Очень интересны воспоминания И.И.Павлова .... спасибо! ...

----------


## Вселенная

> По сведениям В.П. Нетребского (аура одесских переулков) этот особняк в детском саду принадлежал Екатерине Ждановой. Может быть это и правда. Однозначно здание построено в начале ХХ-го века, но когда именно - сложно сказать.


 Еще больше запуталась....По воспоминаниям И.Павлова(конец 9 начало 10 главы),дом,где сейчам детский сад,был дачей Вайнштейна до революции,потом он бежал из страны,оставив ее  Чернецкому.
А вообще,там находится 3 отдельностоящих 2-х этажных дома,2 в одном дворе,как их можно закрепить за одним номером? И чем не устраивала предыдущая нумерация?
Мои бабушка и дедушка получили комнату в одном из этих домов конце 40-х.В конце 50-х мой отец нашел на чердаке периодическое издание за 1910 год.На полях карандашом сделаны пометки и в нескольких местах написано "Руссовъ".Какой дом кому принадлежал пытаюсь выяснить,но пока безуспешно((((

----------


## Milkaway

> Еще больше запуталась....По воспоминаниям И.Павлова(конец 9 начало 10 главы),дом,где сейчам детский сад,был дачей Вайнштейна до революции,потом он бежал из страны,оставив ее  Чернецкому.
> А вообще,там находится 3 отдельностоящих 2-х этажных дома,2 в одном дворе,как их можно закрепить за одним номером? И чем не устраивала предыдущая нумерация?
> Мои бабушка и дедушка получили комнату в одном из этих домов конце 40-х.В конце 50-х мой отец нашел на чердаке периодическое издание за 1910 год.На полях карандашом сделаны пометки и в нескольких местах написано "Руссовъ".Какой дом кому принадлежал пытаюсь выяснить,но пока безуспешно((((


 ...по карте Висковского за 1910г большой участок возле обрыва принадлежал Ждановой - он граничил с огромным участком Рабиновича,который другой своей стороной выходил по всей длинне на Юнкерский пер., участком Рено который был разбит на участки поменьше - вероятно под застройку и Шполянского  .... каким образом дача Вайнштейна оказалась на участке Ждановой можно только гадать - возможно, что Вайншейна и Жданову что-то связывало...
 ... выражение ,, оставил ее Чернецкому,, не обязательно подразумевает оформление документов на землевладение или недвижимость тем более перед тем как ,,удариться в бега,, ... вполне возможно, что миллионер Вайнштейн ( или Жданова или они вместе) оставил Чернецкого с женой и детьми ,,приглядывать,, за своим имуществом до лучших времен при этом сам Чернецкий владельцем не являлся ... что косвенно объясняет, почему его семья в этом доме прожила довольно долго (хотя Павлов не развивает историю жизни своих соседей).
... почему несколько домов имеют один номер объяснить не сложно - в тех же воспоминаниях Павлова говорится о том, что когда возникла детская коммуна для малолетних преступников  - все внутридворовые заборы и перегородки были снесены и несколько дач были таким образом объединены ... таже схема вероятно сохранялась и в дальнейшем ...
... У Нетребского в ,,Ауре одесских переулков,, говориться о том, что старинный особняк Екатерины Ждановой (ныне детсад), имеет мемориальную доску: ,,Здесь в период обороны Одессы был командный пункт 15-й бригады ПВО,, ... там же указано, что: ,,рядом особняк с башней г-на С.А. Вольского,,, ... далее написано, что Георгий Осипович Вольский был редактором газеты ,,РУсская речь,, с воскресным приложением и издаётся с 1905 года - возможно, есть какая-то связь с находкой вашего отца .... далее Нетребский пишет о том, что до детсада в доме была ,, ... дача члена Военного Совета генерала Семенова,,  ...

----------


## Семирек

Не знаю, была такая фотка или нет? На всякий случай закину:

----------


## Antique

> А вообще,там находится 3 отдельностоящих 2-х этажных дома,2 в одном дворе,как их можно закрепить за одним номером?


 Вполне можно. Больницы, например записаны под одним номером.




> И чем не устраивала предыдущая нумерация?


 Когда дом был жилой имело смысл назначить ему отдельный номер.




> Мои бабушка и дедушка получили комнату в одном из этих домов конце 40-х.В конце 50-х мой отец нашел на чердаке периодическое издание за 1910 год.На полях карандашом сделаны пометки и в нескольких местах написано "Руссовъ".Какой дом кому принадлежал пытаюсь выяснить,но пока безуспешно((((


 Руссов умер ещё до 1910-х. У него были наследники, но они кажется так и не успели разделить имущество. Дача Руссова находилась в Кирпичном переулке.




> ...по карте Висковского за 1910г большой участок возле обрыва принадлежал Ждановой


 Карты плохо обновлялись.




> имеет мемориальную доску: ,,Здесь в период обороны Одессы был командный пункт 15-й бригады ПВО,


 Ну это вы должны помнить. Была у Ranke такая загадка.




> А вообще,там находится 3 отдельностоящих 2-х этажных дома,2 в одном дворе,как их можно закрепить за одним номером?


 Там - это где? Если в одном дворе два, то что имеется ввиду под третьим? И какова связь между ним и зданиями детского сада?

----------


## VicTur

> В интернете отсутствуют. Краеведческая литература представлена в интернете в очень малом количестве. Почти ничего нет и навряд ли будет.


 Кое-какая краеведческая литература у меня есть в цифровом виде, могу поделиться.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Где то слышал, что дом по Троицкой 25 построен при немцах (румынах). Говорили, что на нем были сделаны барельефы в виде свастик с орлами. Этот дом стоит на углу Троицкой и Пушкинской. 5 этажей, напротив Проминвестбанка. Кто что знает?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> ... У Нетребского в ,,Ауре одесских переулков,, говориться о том, что старинный особняк Екатерины Ждановой (ныне детсад), имеет мемориальную доску: ,,Здесь в период обороны Одессы был командный пункт 15-й бригады ПВО,, ... \ ...


 Простите, про какой детсад идет речь? Тот, ворота которого выходят в самом тупике Госпитального переулка?

А вот в Юнкерском, (теперь Азарова) детсадов я что то не примомню. Ни в наше, ни в советское 
время.

----------


## Milkaway

> Где то слышал, что дом по Троицкой 25 построен при немцах (румынах). Говорили, что на нем были сделаны барельефы в виде свастик с орлами. Этот дом стоит на углу Троицкой и Пушкинской. 5 этажей, напротив Проминвестбанка. Кто что знает?


 ... это распространенное заблуждение ... к немцам не имеет никакого отношения - большой угловой дом Пушкинская,37 угол Троицкая был построен в 1913 - 1914гг как доходный дом И Асвадурова - памятник архитектуры ... орлы действительно есть и из далека отдалённо поворотом головы и размахом крыльев напоминают фашистскую символику, но если внимательно всмотреться - никакой свастики там нет - орел держит венок из дубовых листьев, обрамлённый лентой ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Простите, про какой детсад идет речь? Тот, ворота которого выходят в самом тупике Госпитального переулка?
> 
> А вот в Юнкерском, (теперь Азарова) детсадов я что то не примомню. Ни в наше, ни в советское 
> время.


 ... так мы и обсуждали постройки в Госпитальном переулке ...

----------


## Antique

> Где то слышал, что дом по Троицкой 25 построен при немцах (румынах).


 Интересно, кто же это такой выдумщик?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Интересно, кто же это такой выдумщик?


 
Я где-то в Интернете наткнулся на фотографию этого дома, возможно Panoramio, в комментарии к которой автор заявлял что дом построен при немцах. Теперь все ясно.

----------


## Milkaway

... за последние время уже несколько раз слышала эту версию - вероятно фантазия у некоторых так и стемится ,,провести исторические параллели,, с монументальной архитектурой фашистской Германии ... но почему-то никто не задумался  - как так случилось, что ,,немецкий орел,, просидел на своём ,,насиженном месте,, весь послевоенный советский период )))) ...

----------


## Antique

И никто не задумывается о том, что орёл и свастика не являются наследием нацистов.

----------


## Vichka

Извините, а что известно про дом 27 по ул.Лазарева(Высокий переулок)? знаю, что ранее улица носила название Малороссийская...

----------


## Antique

> Извините, а что известно про дом 27 по ул.Лазарева(Высокий переулок)? знаю, что ранее улица носила название Малороссийская...


 Это был доходный дом С. Шевченко, владельца c украинской фамилией. В районе Запорожской улицы селилось много украинцев. Позднее - доходный дом крупных домовладельцев Зильбершмидта (Иногда указывается как Зильберштейн) и Г.А. Липецкера, очевидно евреи. Когда именно они приобрели этот участок не известно, но согласно справочникам "Вся Одесса" между 1902 и 1907-м годами. Также в их владении было ещё несколько крупных зданий в центре и на Молдаванке.

Однако в справочнике "Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие" почему-то указано, что это дом Ш. Кордона который построен инженером К.М. Поповым в 1901-м году. Хотя стоит заметить, что по улице адмирала Лазарева почти все владельцы в справочниках Пилявского и "Вся Одесса" не совпадают.

Здание довольно крупное и в данном районе считалось весьма солидным. Интересно, что на самом деле на участке расположено целых два одинаково декорированных здания с отдельными дворами и соответственно проездами со стороны улицы и переулка.

----------


## LLIbIcpEP

Ищу информацию о доме, построенном в 1903 году, переулок Обсерваторный 3.
Все, что нашел, это список живших здесь:

Источник: http://novoros.ws/1900-vsya-odessa.htm (стр. 140)
Но год издания 1900, так что...
А так-же вот, нашел этот дом здесь: http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=416

Говорится, что это особняк Марка Мазора. Но кто это такой, не нашел.
Если у кого-то есть информация о доме (старые планы, зарисовки), или о Марке Мазоре - очень прошу, поделитесь.
PS: В этом доме снималась одна из серий "Маски шоу".

----------


## Antique

> Ищу информацию о доме, построенном в 1903 году, переулок Обсерваторный 3.
> Все, что нашел, это список живших здесь:
> Вложение 5006096
> Источник: http://novoros.ws/1900-vsya-odessa.htm (стр. 140)
> Но год издания 1900, так что...


 А был ли третим номером особняк тогда? Ведь позднее количество участков возросло. Вы так не вычислите адрес, нужно проанализировать ряд справочников за смежные годы, чтобы понять как делились участки и какие они имели номера. Ведь не думаете ли вы, что за всё время существования Одессы улицы не меняли нумерацию?

А справочник 1900-го года выпуска действительно как-то не показателен, есть же 1902-го и 1908-го, в которых указаны данные актуальные на 1901-й и 1907-й года. Тот справочник, что вы смотрели, содержит данные актуальные на 1899-й год.

----------


## Trs

Это не список жителей, это список владельцев участков. И у участка № 3 их могло быть несколько до разделения его на отдельные.

----------


## LLIbIcpEP

Antique, спасибо, попробуем посмотреть.
1902 год:

Мало что изменилось.
1908 год:

Видимо, была какая-то перестройка. Судя по всему, либо это был дом №11, либо владелец не Мазор. Скорее первое, потому что дом перед этим точно принадлежал фон Сталь.

Trs, меня не особо интересует список жителей, меня интересует именно особняк, кто его строил и кому принадлежал, документы, планы и зарисовки того времени (и вообще все, что сохранилось). А если быть точным, интересует дом за самим особняком, в котором, насколько я знаю, была конюшня и жила прислуга владельца этого особняка. Дело было до раскулачивания, так что полагаю владелец и был жильцом, плюс прислуга.


ОК, даже если это действительно особняк некого Марка Мазора, где и как вообще можно искать информацию дальше? Городские архивы? Извините, я таким раньше не занимался  :smileflag:  Подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Antique

> Судя по всему, либо это был дом №11, либо владелец не Мазор.


 Ну это же просто вычислить. Посмотрите на свой скриншот, №3 в 1908-м году был вообще за Стурдзовским (Веры Инбер, Купальным) переулком. Первое здание в квартале имело №5. Допустим привязываться с младших номеров сложно, так как в последующие годы первые номера снова делились. По этому для привязки нужно использовать Всю-Торгово промышленную Одессу 1914-го года, так как это последний доступный справочник на сегодняшний день а позднее участки почти не делились, а в советское время тем более. 

Вы знаете где участок Реньери? Это очень просто определить, так как Реньери на ограде вмонтировал мраморную табличку со своим именем. Между домами Реньери и Мазора по справочнику только два участка и в результате дом на фотографии как раз расположен через два участка от дома Реньери. В некоторых случаях могли бы быть пустующие участки, но левая сторона Обсерваторного переулка очень плотно застроена.

----------


## Antique

> Дело было до раскулачивания, так что полагаю владелец и был жильцом, плюс прислуга.


 Во многих особняках квартиры сдавались в наём, иные представляли собой небольшие доходные дома в форме дачи. Но в данном случае подъезд выглядит просто как внутренняя лестница здания, а деревянные перила установили из соображений личного комфорта, а не практичности.

Если Мазор чем-то занимался, то это скорее всего было отображено в справочниках "Вся Одесса", которые по крайней мере с 1908-го года стали довольно содержательными. Но мне не удалось найти существеных упоминания о нём в справочниках. У Мазора также было два здания - одно на Тираспольской и ещё одно на Белинского. Также существовала контора "Мейзель и Мазор", но инициалы не указаны.

Ну а вообще нужно искать в архиве, но как происходит сей процесс я не знаю.

----------


## LLIbIcpEP

Да, теперь не осталось сомнений. Оба участка я знаю, на одном раньше был детский сад. Так что это особняк Марка Мазора.
Особняк явно не сдавался. В зале за верандой на первом этаже есть расписная картина на весь потолок, которая при раскулачивании была замазана. Плюс к этому красивейший камин. Сейчас, конечно, там разруха, но воображение рисует...
Фото показать не могу, сам я там был еще в детстве.
А вот вторая постройка, в подъезде там мраморная лестница, поуже, на два этажа и простая деревянная совсем узкая на чердак. Большой подвал с арками. Под окнами в фасаде есть большое отверстие с люком, которое судя по всему использовалось для отрузки угля - заканчивается туннель в подвале деревянной дверцей с замком. Помещение конюшни имело отдельный большой арочный вход. К первоначальной постройке очевидно были достроены помещения, видимо уже когда советская власть дележку устраивала. Вот хотелось-бы сравнить планировку оригинальную и сейчас.
Идеально было-бы пообщаться с кем-то, кто все это застал.. но реально ли это...

----------


## Antique

> А вот вторая постройка, в подъезде там мраморная лестница, поуже, на два этажа и простая деревянная совсем узкая на чердак.


 Всё же флигель мог сдаваться внаём. Мраморную лестницу для прислуги делать незачем. Зато маленькая деревянная лестница явно вела в комнаты для прислуги, но непонятно чьей. В некоторых обычных доходных домах существовали комнаты для прислуги, которые располагались с рядом кухней, в них попасть можно было из прочих комнат квартиры либо по чёрной лестнице - очень узкой и очень недорогой - например из чугуна, хотя деревянные тоже встречаются. В советское время такие квартиры делили на части и так многие чёрные лестницы стали парадными. 

В данном случае непонятно что это, лестница, на которую выходили комнаты прислуги особняка или это чёрная лестница съёмных квартир.

----------


## LLIbIcpEP

Такая черная лестница есть в самом особняке, узкая и не дорогая, ведущая на чердак со второго этажа. Я там не был, но возможно там и были комнаты для прислуги, там должно быть достаточно пространства.
В таком случае второй флигель и правда мог сдаваться, а черная лестница здесь ведет на совершенно не пригодный для жизни (даже для прислуги) чердак - передвигаться там можно только согнувшись пополам, почти на корточках. Скорее, это был просто выход на крышу, а может все это было построено уже потом. Теория о том, что этот дом был для прислуги рождена некоторыми жильцами. Они, конечно, не из тех времен, но вторую мировую застали, и сейчас весьма в преклонном возрасте.
Каково может быть назначение такого чердака, а так-же подвала в то время? В подвале тоже есть помещения. Кроме арок и замурованного прохода неизвестно куда (судя по материалу, уже советского времени) нет ничего необычного.
Примечательно, что именно здесь растет один из немногих оставшихся деревьев "Тис ягодный". В то время мог быть применен для разных целей: яд, использован в строительство (очень прочная древесина имеет сильнейший бактерецидный эффект), а в некоторых поверьях это дерево - оберег.

----------


## Antique

> Примечательно, что именно здесь растет один из немногих оставшихся деревьев "Тис ягодный". В то время мог быть применен для разных целей: яд, использован в строительство (очень прочная древесина имеет сильнейший бактерецидный эффект), а в некоторых поверьях это дерево - оберег.


 А, именно в этом дворе! Спасибо, не знал.




> Теория о том, что этот дом был для прислуги рождена некоторыми жильцами. Они, конечно, не из тех времен, но вторую мировую застали, и сейчас весьма в преклонном возрасте.


 От жильцов редко можно услышать правду, я сколько спрашивал - рассказывают в основном небылицы. Вот допустим версия о том, что в здании жила прислуга основана на том, что второе здание имеет более простой вид, но совсем не учитываются большие размеры флигеля, то что прислуга жила не в квартирах, а в комнатах по несколько человек, для обслуживания особняка не нужно много прислуги,  лестница мраморная да и двери не дурные.





> Каково может быть назначение такого чердака, а так-же подвала в то время? В подвале тоже есть помещения. Кроме арок и замурованного прохода неизвестно куда (судя по материалу, уже советского времени) нет ничего необычного.


 На чердаке хранили обычно кое какие припасы. Прислуге было бы удобно прямо из квартиры по лестнице подниматься на чердак за продуктами или ещё чем нибудь. В подвале тоже что-то могло храниться из съестного, а можно и винный погреб оборудовать. Но тут без плана можно только гадать.

Купец ІІ-й гильдии Мазор Марк Моисеевич, был совладельцем конторы "Мейзель и Мазор", которая занималась поставками клеёнки. Также М.М. Мазор был членом Общества санаторных колоний для учащихся неимущего еврейского населения. По национальности еврей.

----------


## Vichka

> Это был доходный дом С. Шевченко, владельца c украинской фамилией. В районе Запорожской улицы селилось много украинцев. Позднее - доходный дом крупных домовладельцев Зильбершмидта (Иногда указывается как Зильберштейн) и Г.А. Липецкера, очевидно евреи. Когда именно они приобрели этот участок не известно, но согласно справочникам "Вся Одесса" между 1902 и 1907-м годами. Также в их владении было ещё несколько крупных зданий в центре и на Молдаванке.
> 
> Однако в справочнике "Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие" почему-то указано, что это дом Ш. Кордона который построен инженером К.М. Поповым в 1901-м году. Хотя стоит заметить, что по улице адмирала Лазарева почти все владельцы в справочниках Пилявского и "Вся Одесса" не совпадают.
> 
> Здание довольно крупное и в данном районе считалось весьма солидным. Интересно, что на самом деле на участке расположено целых два одинаково декорированных здания с отдельными дворами и соответственно проездами со стороны улицы и переулка.


 Благодарю

----------


## Antique

> Благодарю


 По даным справочников также выходит, что зданием владел купец 2-й гильдии Григорий Исаакович Липецкер, который не жил ни в одном из своих зданий, а арендовал квартиру в представительном доме на Успенской, 26, который принадлежал Ицко Лейбовичу Айзенбергу.

----------


## NoDVa777

Товарищи, у нас в городе переулок Нечипоренко или Нечипуренка?

----------


## inborz

бывший Авчинниковский. Параллельно Преображенской, между Жуковского и Троицкой. В таких случаях уместно пользоваться картой

----------


## NoDVa777

Я знаю, где этот переулок)
Интересует правильность написания, т.к. в разных источниках по-разному пишут.
Да хоть в этой статейке 
В дубльгисе через "у"

----------


## Antique

> Я знаю, где этот переулок)
> Интересует правильность написания, т.к. в разных источниках по-разному пишут.
> Да хоть в этой статейке 
> В дубльгисе через "у"


  Правильно через "у", http://www.odessa.ua/popup161.htm

----------


## NoDVa777

А вот тут через "о", кому верить?
http://odesskiy.com/geroicheskaya-oborona-odessi/den-44-17-sentjabrja-sreda.html
http://svvr.odessa.gov.ua/text/sketch1.html
"Бесстрашный разведчик Александр Нечипоренко работал учителем и журналистом, незадолго до войны его избрали депутатом Одесского областного Совета депутатов трудящихся. Он одним из первых среди защитников Одессы был награжден орденом Ленина!"

----------


## Antique

> А вот тут через "о", кому верить?


 Стоит верить документам. В списке улиц указаны правильные названия. А вот какая у бойца была настоящая фамилия, это действительно непонятно.

----------


## victor.odessa

Улицы Одессы. Путеводитель - справочник. Одесса. Мая 1987год, с.75 - Нечипуренко.

----------


## NoDVa777

Не факт, что в справочнике все верно.

----------


## inborz

Позволю себе вступиться за уважаемого автора статьи Александра Юльевича Розенбойма, известного своей педантичностью в подаче материала. К него - Нечипуренко. И это название вовсе не фигурирует в названии его прекрасной статьи. А то, что кто-то перепечатал ее на своем сайте, дав свое название и исказив фамилию, пусть останется на совести исполнителя

----------


## Richard

Эээх, позорище... 
Мл. сержант Нечип*У*ренко вообще-то один из первых получил орден Ленина при обороне Одессы.

----------


## NoDVa777

Вручение ордена как-то повлияло на фамилию?
Может орден вручали мл.сержанту Нечип*О*ренко?
Я того и спрашиваю, т.к.не знаю правды, но нужен достоверный источник (приказ, орденская книжка и т.д.), а не просто статья в нете.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...нужен достоверный источник (приказ, орденская книжка и т.д.), а не просто статья в нете.


 Это поразительно, но в ОБД "Мемориал" есть единственный документ (если это можно считать документом) - машинописный список захороненных на Аллее Славы. Там присутствует Нечип*о*ренко Александр Алексеевич (почему-то рядовой).

----------


## osip

> Вручение ордена как-то повлияло на фамилию?
> Может орден вручали мл.сержанту Нечип*О*ренко?
> Я того и спрашиваю, т.к.не знаю правды, но нужен достоверный источник (приказ, орденская книжка и т.д.), а не просто статья в нете.


 Документ есть, найти его можно ч/з базу "Подвиг Народа в Великой Отечественной войне 1941-1945 гг." podvignaroda.ru
По наградным документам - мл.сержант Нечип*у*ренко Александр Алексеевич

----------


## NoDVa777

Вопросов еще больше:
Какой из списков достоверный? Список захороненных на Аллее Славы или "Подвиг Народа"?
Список, это конечно не документ, в полном смысле этого слова.

----------


## Jorjic

> Документ есть, найти его можно ч/з базу "Подвиг Народа в Великой Отечественной войне 1941-1945 гг." podvignaroda.ru
> По наградным документам - мл.сержант Нечип*у*ренко Александр Алексеевич


 Разночтений очень много, что неудивительно, учитывая общую неразбериху во время войны. Все же думаю, что правильно - Нечип*у*ренко. Думаю, что должны были сохраниться списки депутатов предвоенного Одесского облсовета. Это могло бы поставить точку.

----------


## VicTur

Нечипоренко — украинская фамилия, происходящая от имени «Нечипор» (по-украински — «Нечипір» или «Ничипір»). Вспомните ту же «Свадьбу в Малиновке», там дед Нечипор — один из основных персонажей. А вот имени «Нечипур» не существует.
Неразбериха в написании объясняется тем, что фонетически фамилия «Нечипоренко» напоминает украинское слово «нечепура» — неряха. Получилась дикая смесь двух слов. В ряде случаев неправильное написание закрепилось в официальных документах, оттого некоторые люди стали официально носить эту фамилию в искажённом варианте. (Такое бывает нередко: например, вследствие ошибки паспортистки один мой знакомый официально носит фамилию «КинОшевер», хотя изначально писалось «КинАшевер» — от названия села Кинашева на Украине.)
Я склонен доверять всё-таки не документу 2005 года (известно, какая грамотность у нынешних составителей официальных бумаг), а мемориальной доске. А вообще — точку в этом споре может поставить написание фамилии в метрике (если мы когда-нибудь получим к ней доступ).

----------


## NoDVa777

Старейшую «афишную тумбу» Одессы вернули на место (фото)

----------


## Milkaway

> Старейшую «афишную тумбу» Одессы вернули на место (фото)


 ... ой, всё как-то подозрительно красиво ... такое впечатление, что новодел ... надо бы присмотреться на месте -осталось ли что-то родное ...

----------


## Antique

Оформлено конечно кустарно. Но восстановление вроде бы неплохо проведено.

----------


## Скрытик

Прикольная сумма денег на это ушла  :smileflag:  На восстановление фасадов в среднем потратят 3 млн. гривен, а тут 100 тысяч. Неплохо кто-то "покушал"...

----------


## Antique

На мой взгляд трансформаторная подстанция настоящая. Ободок всё же немного погнутый:

----------


## Milkaway

> На мой взгляд трансформаторная подстанция настоящая. Ободок всё же немного погнутый:


 ... её бы при дневном свете рассмотреть ... но Ваши слова и фото заслуживают доверия ...

----------


## Пушкин

Только купол старый, а там где картинки, по моему всё новое. Прошлый вид как то не диссонировал с окружающей архитектурно-исторической средой. А нынешний ...

----------


## NoDVa777

Нужно было "состарить", а то выглядит как новодел.

----------


## Richard

Ща состарят. И слово из трех букв нацарапают и поотрывают все что можно

----------


## Milkaway

> Нужно было "состарить", а то выглядит как новодел.


 ...специально прошла сегодня мимо будки, обошла ее, обратила внимание на крышу ...  даже не знаю, что и сказать ... разобрать что новое, а что родное - трудно ... интересно сделана крыша, которую, видимо покрыли каким-то составом (напоминает хромирование), но понять что это из-за снега очень трудно ... смутило навершие в виде короны, каждый из ,,зубцов,, которой прикручен к ободу на два шурупа по всей окружности - я чё-то такого раньше не помню или может под слоями краски этих шурупов видно не было ... сохранилось клеймо изготовителя и ручка (то, что не вызывает  сомнения) ... и новая табличка о том, что теперь это подстанция №1 ..

----------


## Serho

Верхняя корона стала шутовской. вторая крона(нижняя часть купола исчезла). Раньше она вращалась и там были ручки для вращения. И если честно, я никогда не видел на ней афиш. Интересно какой колорист утверждал цветовую гамму этого "шедевра"

----------


## Serho

У кого есть информация Дом-галерея художника Н.Д.Кузнецова на Лидерсовском бульваре(какой нынче номер уже не знаю).Что в нем находилось до войны. И с какого времени там был военный санаторий. И где про архитектора правду узнать. может у кого нибудь есть его фотографии советского периода?

----------


## Serho

По поводу объявлений погорячился в 1990-х уже клеили

----------


## Antique

> Верхняя корона стала шутовской. вторая крона(нижняя часть купола исчезла).


 Только как давно она исчезла?




> У кого есть информация Дом-галерея художника Н.Д.Кузнецова на Лидерсовском бульваре(какой нынче номер уже не знаю). И где про архитектора правду узнать. может у кого нибудь есть его фотографии советского периода?


 Правду можно узнать в архиве. В справочнике В.А. Пилявского указан Валерияа Шмидт и Фридрих Кюнер, 1907-1909 гг. Но сложно сказатьнасколько это верно, учитывая то что в целом  по Лидерсовскому бульвару дана противоречивая информация, а количество ошибочных записей в книге на мой взгляд достигает половины.

Особняк присутствует на дальнем плане на одной из фотографий 1940-х годов сделанной во время посещения румынским митрополитом захоронений в парке им. Шевченко. Сейчас особняк - не особняк, а пародия.

----------


## Serho

Еще тема  Мозаики Ресторана Братислава.  сейчас собирают наследие худ. Егорова. о нем сняли фильм в несколько серий. Но его мозаики по городу почти полностью исчезли. нет Золотого ключика.исчезла Братислава( остался только столб у входа. Сейчас уничтожат Звездный. художественной ценности не понимают. Хотябы в деньгах для начала оцени ли бы. Это бы в Европу переместить. может у кого то сохранились фото?

----------


## Serho



----------


## Serho

> Только как давно она исчезла?
> 
> 
> Правду можно узнать в архиве. В справочнике В.А. Пилявского указан Валерияа Шмидт и Фридрих Кюнер, 1907-1909 гг. Но сложно сказатьнасколько это верно, учитывая то что в целом  по Лидерсовскому бульвару дана противоречивая информация, а количество ошибочных записей в книге на мой взгляд достигает половины.
> 
> Особняк присутствует на дальнем плане на одной из фотографий 1940-х годов сделанной во время посещения румынским митрополитом захоронений в парке им. Шевченко. Сейчас особняк - не особняк, а пародия.


 В архиве был по дачам Лидерсовского ничего не нашел.. Пилявский исправить ошибки не захотел. Дом построен в 1899году, в охране культурного наследия он числится что построен Бернардаци. но это определили во времена военного санотория в постройки которого входил особняк Ярошенко, который действительно  по проекту Бернардаци . а где фото можно увидеть?

----------


## Serho

Пушкинская улица Март 1949 г.
Из фонда ЦГКФФА Украины им. Пшеничного  Нижняя корона при увеличении видна. В конце 80-х она еще была.  

Б. О. Бабанов сделал это фото в 1949 году. Сейчас оно хранится в фонде ЦГКФФА Украины им. Пшеничного Фото: oget.od.ua

фотки отсюда http://transphoto.ru/articles/1855/?st=30

----------


## Antique

> Из фонда ЦГКФФА Украины им. Пшеничного  Нижняя корона при увеличении видна. В конце 80-х она еще была.


 Тогда вероятно корона исчезла в 1990-х 200-х, но в 2010-м году её уже точно не было.

----------


## Antique

> В архиве был по дачам Лидерсовского ничего не нашел.. Пилявский исправить ошибки не захотел. Дом построен в 1899году, в охране культурного наследия он числится что построен Бернардаци. но это определили во времена военного санотория в постройки которого входил особняк Ярошенко, который действительно  по проекту Бернардаци . а где фото можно увидеть?


 В галлерее Brassl, в альбоме посвящённом оккупации:
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=209&pid=16826#top_display_media

Есть дореволюционная фотография, здание только строится, кстати, может в доме-музее Кузнецова что-то знают:
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=81&pid=4430#top_display_media
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=81&pid=4429#top_display_media
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=81&pid=11378#top_display_media

Также есть такой вид, но он не очень информативен. это вроде бы межвоенные годы:
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=81&pid=12167#top_display_media

А особняк Ярошевского снесён?

----------


## Serho

> В галлерее Brassl, в альбоме посвящённом оккупации:
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=209&pid=16826#top_display_media
> 
> Есть дореволюционная фотография, здание только строится, кстати, может в доме-музее Кузнецова что-то знают:
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=81&pid=4430#top_display_media
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=81&pid=4429#top_display_media
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=81&pid=11378#top_display_media
> 
> Также есть такой вид, но он не очень информативен. это вроде бы межвоенные годы:
> ...


 Да,снесен,на этом месте очень символично "Мерседес" стоит.

осталася только оскальпированная галерея Кузнецова  и ждет своего времени Роддом.

----------


## VicTur

> Еще тема  Мозаики Ресторана Братислава.  сейчас собирают наследие худ. Егорова. о нем сняли фильм в несколько серий. Но его мозаики по городу почти полностью исчезли. нет Золотого ключика.исчезла Братислава( остался только столб у входа. Сейчас уничтожат Звездный. художественной ценности не понимают. Хотябы в деньгах для начала оцени ли бы. Это бы в Европу переместить. может у кого то сохранились фото?


 Есть ли возможность зафотографировать «Звёздный», пока он ещё есть?
Можно ли дать ссылку на фильм о Егорове?

----------


## Serho

Зафотографировать наверное можно. просто я житель другого района. А оказия туда поехать не случилась. Ссылку не знаю говорят интернете есть. Я по старинке смотрел на экране, на презентации в художественном музее

----------


## Serho

Может кто поможет? интересуют дореволюционные подвалы-пивнушки на улице Софиевской, Ольгиевской, бульваре Искусств

----------


## NoDVa777

> Может кто поможет? интересуют дореволюционные подвалы-пивнушки на улице Софиевской, Ольгиевской, бульваре Искусств


 Меня самого бульвар интересует. 
Инфы в нете не встречал. Может плохо искал.

----------


## verda

Насколько  знаю, бульвар появился в где-то в годах 1962-64. До этого были просто склоны.

----------


## Лысый0

> Насколько  знаю, бульвар появился в где-то в годах 1962-64. До этого были просто склоны.


 Это называлось "Одесская Швейцария"  :smileflag:

----------


## verda

А кто помнит ажурную башенку из красного кирпича, стоявшую на нижней полянке? Ни у кого фотографии нет?
Моя бабушка говорила, что её строили пленные немцы (очевидно, работавшие на восстановлении Судоремонтного завода).

----------


## SaMoVar

> Это называлось "Одесская Швейцария"


  А не Дача Ковалевского была Швейцарией? 
Ещё Австрийский пляж был в порту.

----------


## Лысый0

> А не Дача Ковалевского была Швейцарией? 
> Ещё Австрийский пляж был в порту.


 В мое время (еще небыло Комсомольского (Жванецкого) бульвара), весь склон под ним называли Одесской Швейцарией.

----------


## Antique

> А не Дача Ковалевского была Швейцарией?


 Дача Ковалевского была в своём роде задворками курортной зоны. Швейцария располагалась в районе 12-14 станция Фонтана (см. карту).

----------


## Lively

> Швейцария располагалась в районе 12-14 станция Фонтана (см. карту).


 Участки в районе 12-14 БФ в начале ХХ века вроде называлась "Новая Швейцария", а в 


> Это называлось "Одесская Швейцария"


 .
Так, что противоречий нет. Разные и время и место и названия...

----------


## Antique

> Участки в районе 12-14 БФ в начале ХХ века вроде называлась "Новая Швейцария", а в .
> Так, что противоречий нет. Разные и время и место и названия...


 Может и так, но на карте Новая Швейцария названа просто Швейцарией.

----------


## polvnic

> В мое время (еще небыло Комсомольского (Жванецкого) бульвара), весь склон под ним называли Одесской Швейцарией.


 Местные до сих пор называют этот район Швейцарской долиной или сокр. Долинкой.

----------


## Lively

> Может и так, но на карте Новая Швейцария названа просто Швейцарией.


 По ссылке приведена карта, являющаяся фрагментом б*о*льшей карты, а слово "Швейцария" написано у самого ее края. Скорее всего при вырезке фрагмента слово "Новая" было тогда просто отрезано.
Смотрите, вот фрагмент странички из "Иллюстрированного путеводителя "Одесса"" за 1900 год

----------


## Atox

Доброго времени суток! Очень нужны сведения о доме находящимся по адресу ул.Лагерная 47
Кому принадлежал этот дом до и после революции?

----------


## Trs

Лагерная — Парашютная — Бреуса? Номер дома современный или нет? Если дореволюционный, то вероятно, 1910-х? Направление нумерации менялось и в 1910-х было от моста.

В ...1907–1910... — Настасья Лисогорова (современный номер, вероятно, 42, что соответствует раннему 36 во владении Зиненко Г. и Н. в 1902 году).

Если современный, то попробую завтра приблизительно сказать, там нумерация в корне изменилась.

----------


## Atox

да, номер дома современный - Бреуса 47, по рассказам знаю что жили поляки, а потом стал хозяином дома Тимченко В.А женясь на полячке, только вот правда ли это, хотелось бы узнать кто жил там и что было там до него.

----------


## Antique

Очень непросто определить дореволюционный адрес зданий на Бреуса, начало улицы теперь в противоположном направлении, а кварталы очень огромны, по-этому привязаться очень непросто. Если какой то из участков поделили или наоборот объединили, то произойдёт смещение, которое сложно выявить, если это вообще в данном случае возможно.

----------


## Trs

Тимченко — это когда?

В 1910 году на чётной стороне Лагерной были такие владельцы.
2. Буга Ив.
4. Абозополо Конст.
6. Гончаренко К. и А.
8. Стыцюнова Анна
10. Рерих Ферд. В.
12. Кошкин
14. Скарлато
16. Слепухин С. Д.
18. —
20. Роте
4. Ефимова Евд. Ив.
—
— Галдукевич В. П.
*8. Радзиковский Н. З.*
32. Русецкий (1907: 38. Дьяконенко)
42. Хутор Токаревых.

Нумерация от моста, номера местами идут не по порядку. Хутор Токаревых — это у перекрёстка с улицей Скворцова.

----------


## Milkaway

... когда-то  моя знакомая, у которой жили на Бреуса ее друзья рассказывала про них такую историю: там до революции им пренадлежал огромный дом с большим участком ( в котором вся семья и проживала до начала 90х гг) ... после революции их постоянно уплотняли - отчуждая от земельного участка куски поменьше ... по ее рассказу помню, что старинные ворота парадного подъезда были напротив ул. Авиационной, сразу возле кладбища (ее удивляло такое экзотическое соседство) ... за воротами шла длинная дорожка из лавы в глубь участка, которая заканчивалась возле круглой клумбы у старинного особнячка ... по ее словам, хозяева всеми силами стремились сохранять дом, его интерьеры, старинную массивную мебель, книги ... теперь, видимо, этот участок продан и еще раз поделен - старинных ворот уже нет ...

----------


## Trs

Есть те ворота. Токаревский участок, Бреуса, 15. Напротив Скворцова. Давно хочу увидеть дом вблизи — кажется, очень неплохой рациональный модерн. А напротив Авиационной — послевоенный дом и послевоенный же забор, по всей видимости, в целости и сохранности.

----------


## Antique

> Давно хочу увидеть дом вблизи — кажется, очень неплохой рациональный модерн.


 Может быть и просто безстилевой, в таких зданиях всё определяет буквально несколько элементов.

----------


## Trs

Но расстекловка веранды и фактурная штукатурка мне очень понравились.

----------


## slimka21

А мне интересна история дома по адресу пер.Черепановых! Номер по-моему 4, ДубльГис там выдает одни многоэтажки.
2 года назад еще стоял, 2-хэтажный, серый, готика, потолки под 5м, с башенкой. Стоит там один, последний из Могикан.
Думаю, история его связана с железной дорогой и скоро его не будет...

----------


## Antique

> А мне интересна история дома по адресу пер.Черепановых! Номер по-моему 4, ДубльГис там выдает одни многоэтажки.
> 2 года назад еще стоял, 2-хэтажный, серый, готика, потолки под 5м, с башенкой. Стоит там один, последний из Могикан.
> Думаю, история его связана с железной дорогой и скоро его не будет...


 Это вы наверное имеете ввиду одно из зданий бисквитной фабрики Дурьяна. Правда данное здание всё не готическое, а в стиле североевропейского ренессанса. Внешний вид первоначальной не сохранившейся крыши был позаимствован из эпохи французского ренессанса.

----------


## FIGOWA

> А мне интересна история дома по адресу пер.Черепановых! Номер по-моему 4, ДубльГис там выдает одни многоэтажки.
> 2 года назад еще стоял, 2-хэтажный, серый, готика, потолки под 5м, с башенкой. Стоит там один, последний из Могикан.
> Думаю, история его связана с железной дорогой и скоро его не будет...


 да там история почти всего того квартала связана с железной дорогой, достаточно обратить внимание на название улиц: Черепановых, Транспортная...
и вот как смотрелся этот район с высоты птичьего полёта два года назад:

----------


## Trs

Там в переулках Черепановых до войны был построен в конце 1920-х (?) жилой малоэтажный микрорайон. Сегодня я, скорее всего, уже не успею о нём написать, но попрошу уважаемого Antique выложить сюда немецкую аэрофотосъёмку, где видна его изначальная планировка. От него сейчас остался один (или два, не помню) дома во дворах.

----------


## slimka21

> Это вы наверное имеете ввиду одно из зданий бисквитной фабрики Дурьяна. Правда данное здание всё не готическое, а в стиле североевропейского ренессанса. Внешний вид первоначальной не сохранившейся крыши был позаимствован из эпохи французского ренессанса.


  ну... Бисквитный переулок это ближе к морю.
А у вас нет фото того дома по переулку Черепановых? Я видела его лишь раз и оно мне запечатлелось в памяти как готический стиль

----------


## slimka21

> Там в переулках Черепановых до войны был построен в конце 1920-х (?) жилой малоэтажный микрорайон. Сегодня я, скорее всего, уже не успею о нём написать, но попрошу уважаемого Antique выложить сюда немецкую аэрофотосъёмку, где видна его изначальная планировка. От него сейчас остался один (или два, не помню) дома во дворах.


  Спасибо.
Насколько я знаю, в период после революции - до войны, вообще мало что строили. Но спорить с Вами не буду  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо.
> Насколько я знаю, в период после революции - до войны, вообще мало что строили. Но спорить с Вами не буду


 Не так и мало, думаю 100 зданий по городу и предместьям наберётся. Даже в данном районе, кроме упомянутых, расположено ещё четыре жилых дома межвоенного периода: Люстдорфская дорога, 4б, Среднефонтанская, 26 и 28, Садовый пер., 6а.




> А у вас нет фото того дома по переулку Черепановых? Я видела его лишь раз и оно мне запечатлелось в памяти как готический стиль


 Извиняюсь, я немного перепутал расположение, да, переулок Слепнёва будет ближе к морю. В переулке Черепанова, судя по карте, действительно сохранилось два здания, как и говорит уважаемый Trs. Но одно из них, на Транспортной 3/6 вероятно было перестроено и находится на территории Экослужбы (кажется раньше это был детский сад).

А вот второе здание , которое располагается напротив школы сохранило черты межвоенной архитектуры. Ни одно из двух сохранившихся зданий не имеет элементов готического стиля. Жилой двухэтажный дом построен в смешанном стиле конструктивизма, отчасти модерна и усадебного стиля.

Было ещё и третье здание, но к сожалению оно снесено между 2004 и 2007 годами. На карте Гугл 2007-го года оно уже отсутствует, а территория расчищена под строительство многоэтажного здания.

----------


## Antique

> Там в переулках Черепановых до войны был построен в конце 1920-х (?) жилой малоэтажный микрорайон. Сегодня я, скорее всего, уже не успею о нём написать, но попрошу уважаемого Antique выложить сюда немецкую аэрофотосъёмку, где видна его изначальная планировка. От него сейчас остался один (или два, не помню) дома во дворах.


 



Красным выделено недавно разрушенное здание, а зелёным - сохранившиеся. Здание внизу - это Экослужба. Всё прочее снесено во ІІ-й половине ХХ века. 

До революции на данном месте были казармы Донского казачьего полка. Одно время они находились на Разумовской, 29, но потом переехали в данную местность (возможно на старом участке одновременно тоже было что-то военное).

----------


## FIGOWA

сопоставим???




> 


 


>

----------


## Serho

> А кто помнит ажурную башенку из красного кирпича, стоявшую на нижней полянке? Ни у кого фотографии нет?
> Моя бабушка говорила, что её строили пленные немцы (очевидно, работавшие на восстановлении Судоремонтного завода).


 фотографии этой башенки есть на odessastory и у Нетребского есть, но история ее остается загадочной - что это и для чего построено

----------


## kaveta

Здравствуйте,я-новичок в вашей теме.Но мне очень интересна история Одессы.Мой прадед Лопатин Яков-помещик,и в Одессе ему принадлежало несколько домов,может,кто-нибудь об этом знает?А ещё-у меня есть оригинал документа крещения в лютеранской кирхе,могу сделать фотокопию,еслли кому-то это интересно.А по-поводу Лопатинх-так дед Лопатин Василий Яковлевич расстрелян в 1937.Есть документ.

----------


## Serho

> Здравствуйте,я-новичок в вашей теме.Но мне очень интересна история Одессы.Мой прадед Лопатин Яков-помещик,и в Одессе ему принадлежало несколько домов,может,кто-нибудь об этом знает?А ещё-у меня есть оригинал документа крещения в лютеранской кирхе,могу сделать фотокопию,еслли кому-то это интересно.А по-поводу Лопатинх-так дед Лопатин Василий Яковлевич расстрелян в 1937.Есть документ.


 документ с крещением выставляйте, интересно

----------


## Antique

> Здравствуйте,я-новичок в вашей теме.Но мне очень интересна история Одессы.Мой прадед Лопатин Яков-помещик,и в Одессе ему принадлежало несколько домов,может,кто-нибудь об этом знает?А ещё-у меня есть оригинал документа крещения в лютеранской кирхе,могу сделать фотокопию,еслли кому-то это интересно.А по-поводу Лопатинх-так дед Лопатин Василий Яковлевич расстрелян в 1937.Есть документ.


 Удалось разыскать следующее: некий Яков Васильевич Лопатин владел участком в Вознесенском переулке, 23. На участке расположен жилой дом и вероятно здание начального училища №82, которое располагалось по тому же адресу.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> документ с крещением выставляй, интересно


 Может "выставляйТЕ"?

----------


## Atox

В 1918 году Тимченко и его польская избранница зарегистрировали брак в костеле города Одессы, значит Тимченко стал хозяином с этого года.

8. Радзиковский Н. З. - это и есть предыдущий хозяин дома???

Кстати Лагерная 2 - семья Буга были или родственниками, или купили землю у Радзиковского, если он проживал на Бреуса 47 (т.е. Лагерная 8), или как вариант ул Лагерная 2 и есть Бреуса 47, так как от родственников я слышал именно эту фамилию - Буга и жену Тимченко звали Юлия Ивановна(вот только фамилию не знаю), а значит ее девичье полное имя было Буга Юлия Ивановна, вроде всё сходится.

----------


## Trs

Радзиковский — это моё личное предположение. У него польская фамилия, в конце концов. На самом деле, установить нумерацию практически невозможно. Но Буга — так Буга. Хотя это вполне может быть современный дом на углу Спартаковской.

----------


## Atox

В том-то и дело что там на углу Спартаковской по адресу Лагерная 2 жили родственники под этой фамилией, просто к тому времени улица начиналась от них, а в последствии люди стали достраивать дома и они оказались не первым домом, который начинал эту улицу.
Да уж, это такие дебри, что туда лучше уже и не лезть). 
Спасибо большое, хоть что-то прояснилось...

----------


## Antique

Так выглядит здание в переулке Черепановых, 12:


На Транспортной 3/6:


Ни одно из зданий не похоже на готику. Однако поблизости есть кое-что в стиле немецкого ренессанса и неороманском стиле - возможно вы видели одно из зданий водонасосной станции или флигель Больницы для фабричнозаводских рабочих Красного креста?

----------


## Мяу

Может кто то подскажет, что за гостиница была на Советской Армии42(видимо до 1941года).Кому она пренадлежала. Очень интересно было бы узнать историю этого дома.Спасибо.

----------


## slimka21

Antique, спасибо большое. Это он! (а серый готический домик - видимо плод моего воображения)

----------


## Antique

> Antique, спасибо большое. Это он! (а серый готический домик - видимо плод моего воображения)


 О, как хорошо, что удалось вам помочь. Даже не знаю, для каких целей предназначался этот флигель, но судя по большой трубе он использовался для хозяйственных целей. Судя по большой трубе во флигеле могла находится котельная, прачечная или хлебопекарня. Учитывая удаленность от центра заведение должно было быть достаточно автономным.

Больница для фабричнозаводских рабочих была построена в 1899-м году по проекту архитектора С.А. Ландесмана, он же принимал участие в строительстве водонасосной станции. В правление больницы входили такие известные личности как граф М.М. Тостой, К.К. Ксида, Н.И. Кефер. Персонал предоставило одесское отделение Красного креста, которое располагалось на Мариинской улице.

----------


## Jorjic

> Больница для фабричнозаводских рабочих была построена в 1899-м году по проекту архитектора С.А. Ландесмана, он же принимал участие в строительстве водонасосной станции. В правление больницы входили такие известные личности как граф М.М. Тостой, К.К. Ксида, Н.И. Кефер. Персонал предоставило одесское отделение Красного креста, которое располагалось на Мариинской улице.


 Я когда-то выкладывал, но тогда, видимо, еще не было в Архиве раздела "Фалеристика". Ну вот сейчас к слову пришлось и чтобы "посвежить"

----------


## Antique

> Я когда-то выкладывал, но тогда, видимо, еще не было в Архиве раздела "Фалеристика". Ну вот сейчас к слову пришлось и чтобы "посвежить"


 Да, припоминаю этот юбилейный шпатель. Только теперь непонятно, кто будет Одессастори наполнять и данная фотография может так же затеряться в недрах форума, как и предыдущая.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, припоминаю этот юбилейный шпатель. Только теперь непонятно, кто будет Одессастори наполнять и данная фотография может так же затеряться в недрах форума, как и предыдущая.


 Потому и повторяю, чтобы еще кто-то мог увидеть. В продолжение разговора, выложу уже и обратную сторону, раз имя было упомянуто.

----------


## Atox

А кто знает что это за мрачный дом почти без окон из фильма ужасов стоит вниз по улице напротив гостиницы Вилла Панама, по левой стороне, как идти в аркадию??? По ходу это дом графа Дракулы....

----------


## Antique

> А кто знает что это за мрачный дом почти без окон из фильма ужасов стоит вниз по улице напротив гостиницы Вилла Панама, по левой стороне, как идти в аркадию??? По ходу это дом графа Дракулы....


 Я догадываюсь, что речь идёт о вилле. Не известно точно, чья это была дача, по некоторым данным это дача Докса. Дача эта в советское время была админкорпусом санатория,а уже в наше время вдруг в даче произошёл пожар, после этого она начала активно разрушаться и не сложно угадать, что появиться в скором времени на её месте.

Интересно, неужели она ещё существует.

----------


## Lively

> Я догадываюсь, что речь идёт о вилле. Не известно точно, чья это была дача, по некоторым данным это дача Докса. Дача эта в советское время была админкорпусом санатория,а уже в наше время вдруг в даче произошёл пожар, после этого она начала активно разрушаться и не сложно угадать, что появиться в скором времени на её месте.
> 
> Интересно, неужели она ещё существует.


 Немного другой район, но тоже возле Аркадии. Вопрос касался перекрестка улицы Каманина и Аркадиевского переулка (Вилла Панама). Вот только ничего одиозного в этом районе я не припомню..

----------


## Antique

> Немного другой район, но тоже возле Аркадии. Вопрос касался перекрестка улицы Каманина и Аркадиевского переулка (Вилла Панама). Вот только ничего одиозного в этом районе я не припомню..


 Там возле парка был остов недостроенного санатория Нефтянник.

----------


## Kshisya

Я думаю речь идет о здании находящимся  после пересечения Аркадиевского переулка, слева как идти в Аркадию, там построен  в 90-х 3-х или даже 4-х этажный домик, действительно мрачноватый, в готическом стиле. За 10 лет ни разу не видела, чтоб там свет горел...

----------


## vasiliy776

Всем доброго вечера!
В конце 90-х водил племянника в школу. Школа находилась на улице Костанди, в бывшем то ли санатории то ли базе отдыха, то ли лагерь, уже не помню. В 2000 или в 2001 все здания снесли, на это месте сейчас частные сектора. Проезжал мимо недавно и пытался вспомнить что это было, но не могу. Подскажите пожалуйста! Главное здание было красного цвета, рядом деревянные домики и тд, територритория была большая. Школа потом переехала, называлась вроде Крок. Подскажите, иначе пока не вспомню не смогу спокойно спать )

----------


## Kshisya

> Там возле парка был остов недостроенного санатория Нефтянник.


  И сейчас стоит!

----------


## Atox

Kshisya не помню что я там пересекал, но по ходу вы правы, там еще окна сделаны узкие, чтобы свет не попадал что-ли, вобщем ужас - мрачное место, можно очередной фильм про вампиров снимать....

----------


## Antique

> Kshisya не помню что я там пересекал, но по ходу вы правы, там еще окна сделаны узкие, чтобы свет не попадал что-ли


 Это декоративный приём, и окон достаточно. На комнату приходится целых шесть окон с двух сторон.. В принципе посмотрел в панорамах и не увидел ничего ужасного кроме того, что оно занимает небольшую площадь, зато имеет четыре этажа - слишком высокое. Было бы ужасно, если бы у здания были широкие окна, вы же посмотрите на пропорции, куда здесь они.... Также крыша могла быть поинтереснее, соорудили бы, например, высокую барочную крышу с мансардой вместо последнего этажа - был бы тогда Югендштиль, хотя при такой этажности сложновато придумать что-то вразумительное, дом слишком высокий.

Это здание в стиле рационального модерна, здесь нет готических элементов. Крышу вообще сложно отнести к какому либо стилю, в готике были не такие, хотя немного похожие.

Вот тоже здание с узкими окнами, ему уже больше 100 лет:

Источник: Викисклад, лицензия: CC-BY-SA, автор: Сергей Крыныця.

----------


## Milkaway

> Kshisya не помню что я там пересекал, но по ходу вы правы, там еще окна сделаны узкие, чтобы свет не попадал что-ли, вобщем ужас - мрачное место, можно очередной фильм про вампиров снимать....


 ... Каманина ... типичное архитектурное ,,поветрие,, начала 90-х ... тогда считалось круто, если частный дом напоминал средневековый замок ... а узкие окна по фасаду в те времена были очень популярны: ,,серьёзные пацаны,, заказывали их почти повально - такое решение имело очень даже практический смысл - окно-бойница: улица вокруг отлично просматривалась и соответственно простреливалась ))) ...

----------


## Antique

> ... Каманина ... типичное архитектурное ,,поветрие,, начала 90-х ... тогда считалось круто, если частный дом напоминал средневековый замок ... а узкие окна по фасаду в те времена были очень популярны: ,,серьёзные пацаны,, заказывали их почти повально - такое решение имело очень даже практический смысл - окно-бойница: улица вокруг отлично просматривалась и соответственно простреливалась ))) ...


 но это здание проектировалось под вдохновлением архитектуры начала ХХ-го века, так как тут кроме узких окон также имеется трапецевидный эркер, от замка тут совершенно ничего нет. Высота здания обусловлена малым размером участка, по этому оно такое. Владелец захотел четыре этажа, архитектор мог бы слепить прямоугольную коробку с большими окнами, которая смотрелась бы весьма неуклюже, а вместо этого обратился к тенденциям 1910-х и спроектировал довольно неплохое здание.

----------


## Milkaway

> но это здание проектировалось под вдохновлением архитектуры начала ХХ-го века, так как тут кроме узких окон также имеется трапецевидный эркер, от замка тут совершенно ничего нет. Высота здания обусловлена малым размером участка, по этому оно такое. Владелец захотел четыре этажа, архитектор мог бы слепить прямоугольную коробку с большими окнами, которая смотрелась бы весьма неуклюже, а вместо этого обратился к тенденциям 1910-х и спроектировал довольно неплохое здание.


 ... может быть изначально его и проектировали с неким замыслом ... но на моей памяти (примерно с 1995) его неоднократно достраивали и перестраивали ... результат, мягко говоря, сомнительный ... 
... вообще  в 90-х на Фонтане и Чубаевке было много домов, которые строились по типу ,,родового поместья,,- зачастую полёт фантазии заказчиков был сколь неисчерпаем, столь и безвкусен ... со временем эти дома, в большинстве своём, перестраивались и приобретали более цивилизованный вид - к мнению архитекторов стали прислушиваться и больше доверять...

----------


## iul63

Здравствуйте все! Кто-то знает про флигеля во дворе Успеской,11 и что было вместо сталинского дома по этому адресу?

----------


## Antique

> Здравствуйте все! Кто-то знает про флигеля во дворе Успеской,11 и что было вместо сталинского дома по этому адресу?


 Во многих дворах зданий 1950-х годов остались флигеля и крылья от разрушенных во время войны зданий, в некоторых случаях утрачено только главное крыло здания и таким образом деление на участки сохраняется. 

В данном случае в 1913-м году участки принадлежали:
№11 Марье Михайловне и Виктору Силаньевичу Хайновским
№13 Групповое владение Свиридовой, Зайцевой, Кондрашовой
№15 Юлии Яковлевне Елич.

От дома Елич также сохранилась часть здания или одно из зданий, которое выходит на улицу.

----------


## iul63

Спасибо! А ближе к парку - дом, где Кира Муратова живёт - может и это знаете?

----------


## iul63

> Во многих дворах зданий 1950-х годов остались флигеля и крылья от разрушенных во время войны зданий, в некоторых случаях утрачено только главное крыло здания и таким образом деление на участки сохраняется. 
> 
> В данном случае в 1913-м году участки принадлежали:
> №11 Марье Михайловне и Виктору Силаньевичу Хайновским
> №13 Групповое владение Свиридовой, Зайцевой, Кондрашовой
> №15 Юлии Яковлевне Елич.
> 
> От дома Елич также сохранилась часть здания или одно из зданий, которое выходит на улицу.


 Спасибо! не было ли здесь здания НКВД или что-то в этом роде?

----------


## iul63

> Во многих дворах зданий 1950-х годов остались флигеля и крылья от разрушенных во время войны зданий, в некоторых случаях утрачено только главное крыло здания и таким образом деление на участки сохраняется. 
> 
> В данном случае в 1913-м году участки принадлежали:
> №11 Марье Михайловне и Виктору Силаньевичу Хайновским
> №13 Групповое владение Свиридовой, Зайцевой, Кондрашовой
> №15 Юлии Яковлевне Елич.
> 
> От дома Елич также сохранилась часть здания или одно из зданий, которое выходит на улицу.


 Спасибо! А ближе к парку - дом, где Кира Муратова живёт - может и это знаете? Не было ли здесь здания НКВД или что-то в этом роде?

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо! А ближе к парку - дом, где Кира Муратова живёт - может и это знаете?


 Дом номер 7 принадлежал Елене Петровне Котляревской, одному из директоров семейного предприятия - фирмы "Д.П. Котляревский", которая осуществляла торговлю мануфактурными товарами. Также совладельцами фирмы были Янкель Котляревский и председатель правления фирмы Павел Петрович Котляревский, который владел множеством участков в городе. Контора фирмы находилась по адресу переулок Нечипуренко, 14, вероятно в краснокирпичном флигеле в глубине участка построенном в начале ХХ века (автор вероятно В.И. Кундерт). Сам дом в переулке является жилым и очень старым, в 1913-м году он принадлежал Павлу Петровичу. Второй директор фирмы - И.И. Кухта.

Также Е.П. Котляревская имела членство в почечительстве Мариинского приюта (пер. Сеченова, 4), Касперовском Обществе Красного Креста (Мариинская ул., 3 и 2), женском благотворительном обществе (Гоголя, 11), городовом попечительстве детских приютов (Греческая, 9), обществе вспомоществования нуждающимся курсисткам (О.В.Ж.К.) (Торговая, 15). Такое участие в благотворительности говорит о том, что Е.П Котляревская была одной из самых богатых персон города.

В начале, века, не исключено, что на рубеже 1900-х и 1910-х годов котляревская заказала элитный дом архитектору Викентию Ивановичу Прохаске, чеху по национальности. Здания созданные им относятся к самым изысканным в городе и отличаются многими оригинальными решениями и исключительной монументальностью. Данное здание было построено в североевропейской вариации модерна и скорее всего за образец было взято некое похожее здание в Европе. В киеве архитектором брадтманом сооружён дом, некоторые элементы которого довольно похожи, что и приводит к версии касательно некого образца.

Очень интересную форму имеет лестничная клетка главного здания, одна из сторон которой дугообразная. Однако Прохаска использовал практически аналогичное решение во флигеле М.М. Ближенского на Бунина, 21. Дворовые флигеля предназначены для гораздо более скромных квартир и их аренда вероятно стоила не дороже, чем во многих иных домах города.

----------


## iul63

> Дом номер 5 принадлежал Елене Петровне Котляревской, одному из директоров семейного предприятия - фирмы "Д.П. Котляревский", которая осуществляла торговлю мануфактурными товарами. Также совладельцами фирмы были Янкель Котляревский и председатель правления фирмы Павел Петрович Котляревский, который владел множеством участков в городе. Контора фирмы находилась по адресу переулок Нечипуренко, 14, вероятно в краснокирпичном флигеле в глубине участка построенном в начале ХХ века (автор вероятно В.И. Кундерт). Сам дом в переулке является жилым и очень старым, в 1913-м году он принадлежал Павлу Петровичу. Второй директор фирмы - И.И. Кухта.
> 
> Также Е.П. Котляревская имело членство в Мариинском приюте (пер. Сеченова, 4), Касперовском Обществе Красного Креста (Мариинская ул., 3 и 2), женском благотворительном обществе (Гоголя, 11), городовом попечительстве детских приютов (Греческая, 9), обществе вспомоществования нуждающимся курсисткам (О.В.Ж.К.) (Торговая, 15). Такое участие в благотворительности говорит о том, что Е.П Котляревская была одной из самых богатых персон города.
> 
> В начале, века, не исключено, что на рубеже 1900-х и 1910-х годов котляревская заказала элитный дом архитектору Викентию Ивановичу Прохаске, чеху по национальности. Здания созданные им относятся к самым изысканным в городе и отличаются многими оригинальными решениями и исключительной монументальностью. Данное здание было построено в североевропейской вариации модерна и скорее всего за образец было взято некое похожее здание в Европе. В киеве архитектором брадтманом сооружён дом, некоторые элементы которого довольно похожи, что и приводит к версии касательно некого образца.
> 
> Очень интересную форму имеет лестничная клетка главного здания, одна из сторон которой дугообразная. Однако Прохаска использовал практически аналогичное решение во флигеле М.М. Ближенского на Бунина, 21. Дворовые флигеля предназначены для гораздо более скромных квартир и их аренда вероятно стоила не дороже, чем во многих иных домах города.


 Спасибо за такой содержательный ответ. А всё-таки,  дом № 7 по Успенской и что до войны вместо китобойного дома было?

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо за такой содержательный ответ. А всё-таки,  дом № 7 по Успенской и что до войны вместо китобойного дома было?


 Да, это я про 7-й дом, забыл исправить. 

До постройки китобойного дома на занимаемой им площади были дореволюционные жилые дома №11, №13 и №15. Сохранившиеся части дома №13 расположены по центру здания китобойной флотилии за аркой.

Из заведений смог найти упоминание только о том, что в 13-м номере арендовала помещение(я) обойно-драпировочно-матрацная мастерская Р. Бергмана.

----------


## iul63

> Да, это я про 7-й дом, забыл исправить. 
> 
> До постройки китобойного дома на занимаемой им площади были дореволюционные жилые дома №11, №13 и №15. Сохранившиеся части дома №13 расположены по центру здания китобойной флотилии за аркой.
> 
> Из заведений смог найти упоминание только о том, что в 13-м номере арендовала помещение(я) обойно-драпировочно-матрацная мастерская Р. Бергмана.


  И где вы только такие сведения находите! Спасибо вам большое!

----------


## iul63

А ещё искала по форуму, но пока не нашла вот эта стенка на Маразлиевской - что это?

----------


## Antique

> И где вы только такие сведения находите! Спасибо вам большое!


 В справочниках Вся Одесса 1899, 1900, 1901, 1902-1903, 1904-1905, 1906, 1908, 1910, 1911 (Лисянского), 1911 (Одесских новостей), 1912 (Одесских новостей), 1914 (Одесских новостей), Вся торгово-промышленная Одесса 1914.

Особенно информативны справочники от Одесского листка, которые имеют объём около 700 страниц.

Справочники были доступны для скачивания в сети интернет.
Часть была отсканирована сайтом РГБ, а справочники Одесского листка Библиотекой ОНУ им. Мечникова. 

У меня сейчас не работает сайт онлайн библиотеки ОНУ, возможно это временно.

----------


## Antique

> А ещё искала по форуму, но пока не нашла вот эта стенка на Маразлиевской - что это?


 Это дом - особняк с высоким декоративным аттиком, он имеет большое возвышение, по-этому данный фасад выглядит несколько обособленным. В данном случае это художественный приём который маскирует приземистость здания, к тому же пару дней назад попадалась фотография похожего здания совершенно в другом городе, значит существовал некий образец, возможно заграничный идея которого была заимствована.

В конце ХІХ века принадлежал дворянину, гласному городской думы, статскому советнику П.А. Крыжановскому, который также был председателем комиссии по заведованию городским театром, комиссии о пользах и нуждах города. Также состоял в одесском отделении попечительства императрицы Марии Алексеевны (Канатная, 11).

Где-то в середине века он умирает ,но это плохо прослеживается. Среди гласных на 1905 год его нет, в попечительстве тоже не числится. В списке владельцев он указан по этому адресу вплоть до 1910-х, в основном по Троицкой улице, а с 1901 года по Маразлиевской обозначен А. Крыжановский (Алексей Владимирович), который вероятно и владел участком до 1907-1909-х годов. Именно в 1907-1909 годы участок купил владелец магазина суконной мануфактуры Михаил Михайлович Ближенский, которого я упоминал в связи с домом на Бунина.  Его магазин находился в очередном собственном доме на Александровском проспекте, 17 (дом с полуколоннами), судя по справочнику там Ближенский и жил, однако тогда не очень понятно зачем ему особняк и на Маразлиевской. Не исключено, что Ближенский жил всё же на Маразлиевской, но сообщил адрес по месту расположения конторы.

----------


## iul63

> Это дом - особняк с высоким декоративным аттиком, он имеет большое возвышение, по-этому данный фасад выглядит несколько обособленным. В данном случае это художественный приём который маскирует приземистость здания, к тому же пару дней назад попадалась фотография похожего здания совершенно в другом городе, значит существовал некий образец, возможно заграничный идея которого была заимствована.
> 
> В конце ХІХ века принадлежал дворянину, гласному городской думы, статскому советнику П.А. Крыжановскому, который также был председателем комиссии по заведованию городским театром, комиссии о пользах и нуждах города. Также состоял в одесском отделении попечительства императрицы Марии Алексеевны (Канатная, 11).
> 
> Где-то в середине века он умирает ,но это плохо прослеживается. Среди гласных на 1905 год его нет, в попечительстве тоже не числится. В списке владельцев он указан по этому адресу вплоть до 1910-х, в основном по Троицкой улице, а с 1901 года по Маразлиевской обозначен А. Крыжановский (Алексей Владимирович), который вероятно и владел участком до 1907-1909-х годов. Именно в 1907-1909 годы участок купил владелец магазина суконной мануфактуры Михаил Михайлович Ближенский, которого я упоминал в связи с домом на Бунина.  Его магазин находился в очередном собственном доме на Александровском проспекте, 17 (дом с полуколоннами), судя по справочнику там Ближенский и жил, однако тогда не очень понятно зачем ему особняк и на Маразлиевской. Не исключено, что Ближенский жил всё же на Маразлиевской, но сообщил адрес по месту расположения конторы.


 так это получается был жилой дом?

----------


## Antique

> так это получается был жилой дом?


 Да, там и сейчас живут люди. Это был особняк, то есть не более одной-трёх квартир в которых жили либо владелец и члены семьи либо владелец и квартиросьёмщики. Я предполанаю, что первоначально это был одноквартирный дом - он не слишком большой.

----------


## Serho

Разыскиваю домовладельцев до 1890 года по фамилии Юрьевич инициалы возможно Ф. . Может кому попадались сведения.

----------


## iul63

а может кто-то жил из бабушек и дедушек или люди среднего возраста по Чижикова , 1. Там вместо двора давно Музкомедия. Жильцов на Черёмушки выселили. В том дворе родились моя мама и дядя. Окна выходили прямо на  велотрек (сейчас стадион Спартак).

----------


## Trs

> Да, там и сейчас живут люди. Это был особняк, то есть не более одной-трёх квартир в которых жили либо владелец и члены семьи либо владелец и квартиросьёмщики. Я предполанаю, что первоначально это был одноквартирный дом - он не слишком большой.


 Два уточнения:
1. Дом сейчас не похож на жилой, похоже, что уже несколько лет как выселен (пыльные окна, не горит свет, никакого движения внутри).
2. Между особняком и доходным домом Крыжановского предполагаю наличие служебного флигеля, от которого сейчас осталась лишь одна оконная секция с заложенными проёмами.

----------


## iul63

[QUOTE=Trs;35516475]Два уточнения:
1. Дом сейчас не похож на жилой, похоже, что уже несколько лет как выселен (пыльные окна, не горит свет, никакого движения внутри).
2. Между особняком и доходным домом Крыжановского предполагаю наличие служебного флигеля, от которого сейчас осталась лишь одна оконная секция с заложенными проёмами.[/QUOTEt]
Да, мне тоже кажется, что дом не жилой. Там прям развалины какие-то...

----------


## Trs

Но и на развалины не тянет. А если бы владелец отшлифовал хотя бы лицевые фасады — такая потрясающая красота была бы.

----------


## Velena

> Да, там и сейчас живут люди. Это был особняк, то есть не более одной-трёх квартир в которых жили либо владелец и члены семьи либо владелец и квартиросьёмщики. Я предполанаю, что первоначально это был одноквартирный дом - он не слишком большой.


 Я хожу мимо этого дома ежедневно-признаков жизни там нет ни днем, ни вечером.А вот деятельность  во дворе там какая-то идет ,если заметили, забор и ворота заменили на сплошные-теперь не видно, что там происходит. В дворе давно построено помещение, в котором сидит охрана. Перед НГ частично разобрали стену-которая на фото выше и вывозили ракушечник- я боялась, что дом решили снести- но на этом пока все остановилось...но кто знает, что там за глухим забором...

----------


## Antique

> Я хожу мимо этого дома ежедневно-признаков жизни там нет ни днем, ни вечером.А вот деятельность  во дворе там какая-то идет ,если заметили, забор и ворота заменили на сплошные-теперь не видно, что там происходит. В дворе давно построено помещение, в котором сидит охрана. Перед НГ частично разобрали стену-которая на фото выше и вывозили ракушечник- я боялась, что дом решили снести- но на этом пока все остановилось...но кто знает, что там за глухим забором...


 Спасибо за инфрмацию, я в тех местах редко бываю. Похоже дом будут перестраивать, а жалко - испортят.

----------


## Velena

> Спасибо за инфрмацию, я в тех местах редко бываю. Похоже дом будут перестраивать, а жалко - испортят.


  Да, похоже на то...

----------


## Serho

> Это дом - особняк с высоким декоративным аттиком, он имеет большое возвышение, по-этому данный фасад выглядит несколько обособленным. В данном случае это художественный приём который маскирует приземистость здания, к тому же пару дней назад попадалась фотография похожего здания совершенно в другом городе, значит существовал некий образец, возможно заграничный идея которого была заимствована.
> 
> В конце ХІХ века принадлежал дворянину, гласному городской думы, статскому советнику П.А. Крыжановскому, который также был председателем комиссии по заведованию городским театром, комиссии о пользах и нуждах города. Также состоял в одесском отделении попечительства императрицы Марии Алексеевны (Канатная, 11).
> 
> Где-то в середине века он умирает ,но это плохо прослеживается. Среди гласных на 1905 год его нет, в попечительстве тоже не числится. В списке владельцев он указан по этому адресу вплоть до 1910-х, в основном по Троицкой улице, а с 1901 года по Маразлиевской обозначен А. Крыжановский (Алексей Владимирович), который вероятно и владел участком до 1907-1909-х годов. Именно в 1907-1909 годы участок купил владелец магазина суконной мануфактуры Михаил Михайлович Ближенский, которого я упоминал в связи с домом на Бунина.  Его магазин находился в очередном собственном доме на Александровском проспекте, 17 (дом с полуколоннами), судя по справочнику там Ближенский и жил, однако тогда не очень понятно зачем ему особняк и на Маразлиевской. Не исключено, что Ближенский жил всё же на Маразлиевской, но сообщил адрес по месту расположения конторы.


 Табличка дом Крыжановского имеется на соседнем доме по Маразлиевской

----------


## Black_Shef

Интересно, будут ли продолжать фасадные работы, там где не закончив, бросили и ушли.

Часть домов успели закончить к концу года, а часть....бросили.

Конкретно.... Малая Арнаутская ∠ Екатерининская.

или всё....выборы прошли, можно ничего больше не делать

----------


## Скрытик

Писали, что приостановили на зиму. В принципе правильно.

----------


## Antique

> Табличка дом Крыжановского имеется на соседнем доме по Маразлиевской


 Я думал написать о ней, но там указан Н.Н. Крыжановский, а про него в справочниках я ничего не нашёл.

----------


## Black_Shef

> Писали, сто приостановили на зиму. В принципе правильно.


 Хорошо, может быть...Зачем разбирать было забор ?

----------


## Скрытик

> Хорошо, может быть...Зачем разбирать было забор ?


  Этого я не знаю. На Софиевской 9-11 осталось первый этаж покрасить, а 13м доме наоборот леса смонтировали перед зимой и накрыли зеленой сеткой.

----------


## iul63

Ещё огромный страшноватый дом с крестами (впечатление мальтийскими) возле монастыря на Успенской, 4 - впечатление, что там никто не живёт. Кто знает что это за дом. Может раньше какой-нибудь госпиталь?

----------


## Velena

> Ещё огромный страшноватый дом с крестами (впечатление мальтийскими) возле монастыря на Успенской, 4 - впечатление, что там никто не живёт. Кто знает что это за дом. Может раньше какой-нибудь госпиталь?


 Госпиталь был чуть дальше по Успенской, но не в этом здании.Этот дом долгое время был общежитием ЧМП, лет 7-8 назад  общежитие выселили и с тех пор там идет ремонт-  перестраивается флигель, обращенный к монастырю.
То, что на здание кресты-говорит о принадлежности этого здания к монастырским постройкам. Кажется, именно в этом здании располагалось женское епархиальное училище.
Извините, а чем вызван ваш интерес именно к этому кварталу? ).

----------


## Serho

> Я думал написать о ней, но там указан Н.Н. Крыжановский, а про него в справочниках я ничего не нашёл.


 На новых охранных табличкка Крыжановского встречал не менее 3-х раз. Адреса быстро не вспомню. А именно этот дом  по Маразлиевской, у меня проходит, как дом Аудерского и строил. арх. Прохаска. Кованные элементы лестниц заказывались в Киеве через, небезизвестного, А. Прахова. Может Аудерский после постройки продал Крыжановскому.

----------


## iul63

> Госпиталь был чуть дальше по Усренской, но не в этом здании.Этот дом долгое время был общежитием ЧМП, лет 7-8 назад  общежитие выселили и с тех пор там идет ремонт-  перестраивается флигель, обращенный к монастырю.
> То, что на здание кресты-говорит о принадлежности этого здания к монастырским постройкам. Кажется, именно в этом здании располагалось женское епархиальное училище.
> Извините, а чем вызван ваш интерес именно к этому кварталу? ).


  Я там очень часто бываю, а сведений по Успенской ( в частности по этому кварталу, который мне кажется очень интересным с исторической точки зрения) почти нет. Ведь ясно, что вместо китобойного дома была какая-то другая архитектура. Кроме этого, живущие во флигелях по Успенской 11,13,15 думают, что раньше это (флигеля) были конюшни. Ещё слухи ходят о застенках НКВД внутри двора в высоком доме. Толком никто ничего не знает, даже старожилы. А тут ещё этот жуткий дом с крестами... :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Ещё огромный страшноватый дом с крестами (впечатление мальтийскими) возле монастыря на Успенской, 4 - впечатление, что там никто не живёт. Кто знает что это за дом. Может раньше какой-нибудь госпиталь?


 Это бывшее Монастырское училище, архитекторы Ф.В. Маас и П.В. Йодко, 1874-1876 гг. Надстройка, арх. А.Д. Тодоров, 1894 г. Територия монастыря раньше простиралась до Маразлиевской улицы. Церковь и прочие здания монастыря снесли и построили многоэтажные жилые здания. Таким образом главный вход в училище оказался заслонён зданиями и огорожен забором, а на Успенскую выходит боковая часть здания.

Главный фасад. Вид со стороны Маразлиевской:

----------


## Serho

> Госпиталь был чуть дальше по Усренской, но не в этом здании.Этот дом долгое время был общежитием ЧМП, лет 7-8 назад  общежитие выселили и с тех пор там идет ремонт-  перестраивается флигель, обращенный к монастырю.
> То, что на здание кресты-говорит о принадлежности этого здания к монастырским постройкам. Кажется, именно в этом здании располагалось женское епархиальное училище.


  Ранее это было общежитие порта., а во внутреней части располагалась скорая помощь, В советское время там был чуть ли не единственная ночнаое кафе. До революции это здание, как и здание капитании порта, входило в комплекс Михайловского монастыря (он начинался на Маразлиевской(Новой) и заканчивался почти у нынешнего Лунапарка). А часть Александровского парка до Ланжерона называлась Михайловской площадью.   Теперь новый собственик безжалостно его реконструирует.

----------


## Antique

> На новых охранных табличкка Крыжановского встречал не менее 3-х раз. Адреса быстро не вспомню. А именно этот дом  по Маразлиевской, у меня проходит, как дом Аудерского и строил. арх. Прохаска.


 А откуда у вас такие данные? В списке памятников указан Л.Л. Влодек, 1900-й год.




> Кованные элементы лестниц заказывались в Киеве через, небезизвестного, А. Прахова.


 Интересно зачем было заказывать перила в Киеве, если в Одессе во многих домах есть лестницы подобной сложности и я бы предположил местное производство. В Киеве были более простые лестничные ограды, чем в Одессе.




> Может Аудерский после постройки продал Крыжановскому.


 Иногда участки отдавали в субаренду и арендаторы сами возводили здания. Владельцем этого участка Аудерский указан ещё в справочнике "Вся Одесса" за 1899 год и далее во всех последующих справочниках.

----------


## Velena

> Я там очень часто бываю, а сведений по Успенской ( в частности по этому кварталу, который мне кажется очень интересным с исторической точки зрения) почти нет. Ведь ясно, что вместо китобойного дома была какая-то другая архитектура. Кроме этого, живущие во флигелях по Успенской 11,13,15 думают, что раньше это (флигеля) были конюшни. Ещё слухи ходят о застенках НКВД внутри двора в высоком доме. Толком никто ничего не знает, даже старожилы. А тут ещё этот жуткий дом с крестами...


  Я живу в этом дворе, ничего про конюшни и тем более НКВД не слышала). Про застенки НКВД слышала от риэлтеров , причем по разным адресам)это страшилки)))

----------


## Serho

> А ещё искала по форуму, но пока не нашла вот эта стенка на Маразлиевской - что это?


  Особняк на Маразлиевской угол Троицкой принадлежал купцу 1-й гильдии, миллионеру, торговцу сукном и мануфактурой, М.М Ближенскому. До 1875года, дом принадлежал Гудкову.
 Кстати  в этом доме была редкая  по тем дореволюционным временам вещь - гараж.
Жильцов из него отселили совсем недавно. Когда шло в 60-70-х годах переселение жильцов из подвалов и полуподвалов,  Из полуподвалов (цоколя- как сейчас говорят риэлторы)  этого дома переселяться отказались и так и жили. Нынешнее поколение не устояло выселилось пару лет назад.

----------


## Antique

> Кроме этого, живущие во флигелях по Успенской 11,13,15 думают, что раньше это (флигеля) были конюшни.


 




> Ещё слухи ходят о застенках НКВД внутри двора в высоком доме. Толком никто ничего не знает, даже старожилы. А тут ещё этот жуткий дом с крестами...


 НКВД занимало некоторые здания, но про застенки говорили и житель 9-го дома. Слишком много тюрем НКВД, хватило бы и одной. Скорее всего в этих домах работники НКВД получили квартиры, а застенки появились благодаря богатой фантазии жителей ІІ-й половины ХХ века.

Часто двухэтажные галерейные флигеля принимают за конюшни, однако это были типичные жилые здания до 1960-1970 годов ХІХ века. До этого дома с подъездами почти не возводились, в самых основательных постройках были подъезды, которые вели на галереи.




> Особняк на Маразлиевской угол Троицкой принадлежал купцу 1-й гильдии, миллионеру, торговцу сукном и мануфактурой, М.М Ближенскому. До 1875года, дом принадлежал Гудкову.


 Ближенский появляется в справочниках по этому адресу только начиная с выпуска "Вся Одесса" 1908 г.

----------


## Serho

> А откуда у вас такие данные? В списке памятников указан Л.Л. Влодек, 1900-й год.
> 
> Интересно зачем было заказывать перила в Киеве, если в Одессе во многих домах есть лестницы подобной сложности и я бы предположил местное производство.
> 
> Иногда участки отдавали в субаренду и арендаторы сами возводили здания. Владельцем этого участка Аудерский указан ещё в справочнике "Вся Одесса" за 1899 год и далее во всех последующих справочниках.


 Список памятников очень ненадежный документ. и главное никто у них не может подтвердить документально данные туда внесенные.
Сведения взяты здесь. "ОР ГРМ Фонд Прахова А. В. Ф 139 Ед.хр 660 Л.1."  Мне трудно сказать функцию В.Прохаски (проектировал, строил, осуществлял надзор, был посредником) в строительстве этого дома, но лестницы делал он. Как мне кажется(это мое личное мнение) этот дом не свойственен его стилю, хотя целый ряд элементов декора присущ его постройкам.

----------


## Antique

> Список памятников очень ненадежный документ. и главное никто у них не может подтвердить документально данные туда внесенные.
> Сведения взяты здесь. "ОР ГРМ Фонд Прахова А. В. Ф 139 Ед.хр 660 Л.1."  Мне трудно сказать функцию В.Прохаски (проектировал, строил, осуществлял надзор, был посредником) в строительстве этого дома, но лестницы делал он. Как мне кажется(это мое личное мнение) этот дом не свойственен его стилю, хотя целый ряд элементов декора присущ его постройкам.


 Фасад соответствует стилю Влодека, по этому вероятно, что В.И. Прохаска выступал строителем. Иногда сооружение здания поручалось не автору проекта, а иному архитектору, и, например в прошениях на разрешение построек фигурировало только имя того, кто собирался производить работы. 

Интересно, что перила в данном здании (Кріжановского-Аудерского) аналогичны тем, что установлены в доме Ближенского на Новосельского, 75 в подъезде крыла выходящего на Новосельского.



Спасибо вам за информацию.

----------


## Serho

Интересными источниками адресов. являются справочники по всевозможныім обществам (автомобилисты. велосипедисты, художники и т.д. и в них есть информация по адресам). Конечно здесь поиск исходит от личности, а не от адреса, но это оперативный источник.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Скорее всего в этих домах работники НКВД получили квартиры, а застенки появились благодаря богатой фантазии жителей ІІ-й половины ХХ века.


 Дом, к которому ведут ступени взорванного Троицкого собора, назывался домом НКВД. Там действительно получали квартиры сотрудники этого ведомства.

----------


## iul63

> Я живу в этом дворе, ничего про конюшни и тем более НКВД не слышала). Про застенки НКВД слышала от риэлтеров , причем по разным адресам)это страшилки)))


  А какой именно двор, в арке?

----------


## Antique

> Дом, к которому ведут ступени взорванного Троицкого собора, назывался домом НКВД. Там действительно получали квартиры сотрудники этого ведомства.


 Ну это понятно, только не в нём же одном, к тому же НКВД уже лет десять, как обосновалось на маразлиевской ко времени постройки данного здания. По некоторым сведениям работники НКВД жили и в доме Маргулиса, только непонятно весь ли дом был отдан ведомству.

----------


## Serho

> В мое время (еще небыло Комсомольского (Жванецкого) бульвара), весь склон под ним называли Одесской Швейцарией.


 Интересно, что послужило причиной такому названию. На Фонтане понятно аналогия с курортами, живописными местами. А здесь что связано с Швейцарией? может владели швейцарцы. или было какое нибудь заведение принадлежавшее швейцарцам.

----------


## iul63

> Интересно, что послужило причиной такому названию. На Фонтане понятно аналогия с курортами, живописными местами. А здесь что связано с Швейцарией? может владели швейцарцы. или было какое нибудь заведение принадлежавшее швейцарцам.


  Перерыла источники, поспрашивала старожил - никто не знает. Может, из-за вида на залив (как на озёра в Швейцарии  :smileflag: !? Наши ж знаменитости ( я имею ввиду писателей, поэтов, художников и т д. ) все там проживали какое-то время, и у нас тоже много из них жило - Бунин, Паустовский, Кандинский и т.д. 

Вот они и назвали. Но это моя версия.

----------


## verda

Может, просто потому что склоны? "Одесские горы", т-с-зать
Или для привлечения туристов... Кстати, от местных жителей я никогда этого названия не слышала.

----------


## grudinovker

вопрос! эта караимская   кенаса во многих источниках определяется как одесская и датируется примерно  1901-1906 г. Кто-нибудь знает, где она имела место быть? спасибо[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Jorjic

> вопрос! эта караимская   кенаса во многих источниках определяется как одесская и датируется примерно  1901-1906 г. Кто-нибудь знает, где она имела место быть? спасибо


 На Троицкой угол Ришельевской. В Архиве есть это фото с подробным описанием.

----------


## SaMoVar

На территории молзавода находилась.

----------


## Antique

> На территории молокозавода находилась.


 На территории новостроя она была. Молокозавод (1916 г.) и Кенаса друг другу не мешали. Молокозавод расположен на бывшем участке Рабиновичей, который арендовался А.В. Чичкиным. Кенаса - на участке караимской общины вместе с доходным домом.




> вопрос! эта караимская   кенаса во многих источниках определяется как одесская и датируется примерно  1901-1906 г.


 В 1894-м году она уже была, так как упоминается в книге "Одесса 1794-1894", где и приводится данная фотография с подписью "Караимская Кена*сс*а (по Троицкой улице)".

----------


## inborz

Дом караимской общины(там. где супермаркет) построен на месте кенассы

----------


## Antique

> Дом караимской общины(там. где супермаркет) построен на месте кенассы


 ...на месте углового дома. Кенаса была расположена рядом (см. оригинальное фото).

----------


## grudinovker

то, что на Троицкой, угол Ришельевской было караимское общество, я узнала в прошлом году, там табличка даже есть; а вот когда нашла эту фотографию, то не могла понять, где это, на Троицкую непохоже, или там тоже было такое покрытие на мостовой раньше?

----------


## inborz

> ...на месте углового дома. Кенаса была расположена рядом (см. оригинальное фото).


 Спасибо за информацию. Может быть, Вы можете уточнить, где была еврейская школа Штерна? Слышала, что в одном дворе с кенассой. Не на том ли месте, где сейчас новый бизнесцентр?

----------


## mlch

> то, что на Троицкой, угол Ришельевской было караимское общество, я узнала в прошлом году, там табличка даже есть; а вот когда нашла эту фотографию, то не могла понять, где это, на Троицкую непохоже, или там тоже было такое покрытие на мостовой раньше?


 Такое покрытие было на всех мостовых в центре и на многих улицах в предместьях. На многих нынешних асфальтированных улицах под тонким слоем асфальта - вполне приличная брусчатка.

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо за информацию. Может быть, Вы можете уточнить, где была еврейская школа Штерна? Слышала, что в одном дворе с кенассой. Не на том ли месте, где сейчас новый бизнесцентр?


 На одном участке с кенасой располагалось караимское общественное начальное училище. Еврейское училище Штерна вероятно находилось в другом месте. А в какие годы оно существовало?

----------


## grudinovker

> На одном участке с кенасой располагалось караимское общественное начальное училище. Еврейское училище Штерна вероятно находилось в другом месте. А в какие годы оно существовало?


  основано было в 1826 вроде, Базарная 55

----------


## Antique

> основано было в 1826 вроде, Базарная 55


 А точно ли? В 1910-х годах по этому адресу было расположено Еврейское мужское училище с курсом прогимназии М.Н.П.  Абрама Марковича Гуревич, причём Гуревич указан его учредителем.

----------


## grudinovker

> А точно ли? В 1910-х годах по этому адресу было расположено Еврейское мужское училище с курсом прогимназии М.Н.П.  Абрама Марковича Гуревич, причём Гуревич указан его учредителем.


  так оно сначала и было училище Гуревича

----------


## grudinovker

> А точно ли? В 1910-х годах по этому адресу было расположено Еврейское мужское училище с курсом прогимназии М.Н.П.  Абрама Марковича Гуревич, причём Гуревич указан его учредителем.


  основано оно было в 26том именно Гуревичем, а Штерн "принял бразды правления" через пару лет, насчет 10того года я не в курсе, может еще какое училище было?

----------


## Михаил Кац

Сейчас от района осталось 2 дома. Но еще в конце 70-х их было больше, там были 2 типов "длинные" - на 2 подъезда и маленькие на 1 подъезд. Судя по тому что первые хрущебы там появились в году 1966-67 - тогда и начали сносить. а район судя по всему был весьма уютный. домики, огородики...

----------


## Михаил Кац

> сопоставим???


 того что обведен красным - уже нет. там щас 9-этажка с супермаркетом.

----------


## Михаил Кац

> ну... Бисквитный переулок это ближе к морю.
> А у вас нет фото того дома по переулку Черепановых? Я видела его лишь раз и оно мне запечатлелось в памяти как готический стиль


 бисквитный так же "ближе" как и переулок Черепановых. кстати, их много было. 1й, 2й, 3й... сейчас вот остался 1 дом или 2.

----------


## Михаил Кац

> А мне интересна история дома по адресу пер.Черепановых! Номер по-моему 4, ДубльГис там выдает одни многоэтажки.
> 2 года назад еще стоял, 2-хэтажный, серый, готика, потолки под 5м, с башенкой. Стоит там один, последний из Могикан.
> Думаю, история его связана с железной дорогой и скоро его не будет...


 по моему вы что-то путаете ))) ничего там не стояло, никакой готики )))

----------


## grudinovker

еще вопрос, фонтан похож на Пале-Рояль наш, там ли это? если да, то в какие года? [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Antique

> еще вопрос, фонтан похож на Пале-Рояль наш, там ли это? если да, то в какие года?


 Да, сзади театр. По времени - не могу зацепиться.

----------


## grudinovker

> Да, сзади театр. Ограда скорее всего времён СССР.


 меня смущает здание на заднем плане, высокое, это что?

----------


## Antique

> меня смущает здание на заднем плане, высокое, это что?


 Оперный театр, объём в котором хранят декорации.. А с оградой я поспешил, одна дореволюционная. На этой фотографии она есть.

----------


## grudinovker

> Оперный театр, объём в котором хранят декорации.. А с оградой я поспешил, одна дореволюционная. На этой фотографии она есть.


 а можно поподробнее, что за объем для хранения декораций??? есть ли где-то еще фотографии  его? и  когда его, хм, демонтировали? никогда над оперным его не видела

----------


## Antique

> а можно поподробнее, что за объем для хранения декораций??? есть ли где-то еще фотографии  его? и  когда его, хм, демонтировали? никогда над оперным его не видела


 Всегда был, на фотографии со стороны Ланжероновскойили у переулка Чайковского его лучше видно, он сзади купола с четырьмя трубами по углам.

----------


## grudinovker

> Всегда был, на фотографии со стороны Ланжероновской его лучше видно, он сзади купола с четырьмя трубами по углам.


   точно, я тормоз)))) спасибо) просто на   "моей" фотографии непонятно, то ли что-то прямо на крыше Оперного, то ли какое-то высокое здание прямо  за ним... не сориентировалась, спс)

----------


## Antique

> точно, я тормоз)))) спасибо) просто на   "моей" фотографии непонятно, то ли что-то прямо на крыше Оперного, то ли какое-то высокое здание прямо  за ним... не сориентировалась, спс)


 Надстройка расположена как бы с отступом и по-этому такой эффект. На Русском театре тоже есть аналогичная конструкция, причём она после реконструкции стала довольно высокой.

----------


## mlch

> еще вопрос, фонтан похож на Пале-Рояль наш, там ли это? если да, то в какие года?


 Наш, конечно. И девушка настоящая. Бронзовая, с чашей. А не то пластиковое уродство с зонтиком, которое появилось после "реконструкции" 
Интересно мне все-таки, на чьей вилле настоящая сейчас живет?  :smileflag:

----------


## grudinovker

> Наш, конечно. И девушка настоящая. Бронзовая, с чашей. А не то пластиковое уродство с зонтиком, которое появилось после "реконструкции" 
> Интересно мне все-таки, на чьей вилле настоящая сейчас живет?


  меня ввела в заблуждение крыша Оперного) на фотографии показалось, что это- высокое здание  сразу за ним, но уже поняла ошибку

----------


## lerick73

> У меня множество фотографий города периода с конца 2005 и поныне...


 Уважаемые форумчани, я представляю общественную организацию, у которой одной из задач является востановление памятников архитектуры, мест отдыха и все что с этим связано. Убедительно прошу вас, выслать мне на почту [email protected] фотографии объектов которые нуждаются в реставрации. Если такие у вас имеются. Заранее вам благодарен.

----------


## nastenish

Добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как(или где) я могу узнать о точном месторасположении Одесского коньячного завода для хранения и выдержки коньяков (название предположительное). Завода давно не существует, однако известно ,что находился он возле нынешнего автовокзала, вот только где именно...?)

----------


## Jorjic

> Добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как(или где) я могу узнать о точном месторасположении Одесского коньячного завода для хранения и выдержки коньяков (название предположительное). Завода давно не существует, однако известно ,что находился он возле нынешнего автовокзала, вот только где именно...?)


 Так он, вроде, и находится сейчас недалеко от автовокзала, на Мельницкой/Балковской. Одесский коньячный завод, бывший Шустова.

----------


## matasha

Давно не общался,всем привет! Про Шустова жесть!

----------


## nastenish

Да за этот все знают, другой ,хотя возможно и филиал бывший Шустова, не знаю

----------


## Ричар

> Добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как(или где) я могу узнать о точном месторасположении Одесского коньячного завода для хранения и выдержки коньяков (название предположительное). Завода давно не существует, однако известно ,что находился он возле нынешнего автовокзала, вот только где именно...?)


 Балковская,напртив комбината пищевых концентратов и пианинки . Там еще недавно видел большие деревяные бочки.

----------


## nastenish

О , спасибо ,спасибо- это именно то что мне было нужно!!!!!!!!))))

----------


## SaMoVar

Я думал, что пианинка - это напротив концентратов в сторону автовокзала...

----------


## Schock

Начиналась история фирмы весьма скромно: с небольшого водочного завода, созданного в Москве Николаем Леонтьевичем Шустовым. По заказам Шустовых работают известнейшие художники России, разрабатывая бутылки и этикетки. Нанятые Шустовым студенты ходят по трактирам и устраивают скандалы, если им не подают напитки от Шустова. В 1899 году фирма Шустовых сделала, пожалуй, одно из самых удачных своих приобретений, купив Ереванский коньячный завод Н. Таирова. В то время фирмой руководил Николай Николаевич Шустов. Вслед за Ереванским коньячным заводом братья Шустовы освоили коньячное производство в Одессе на винзаводе, принадлежавшем обществу «Черноморское виноделие». Крупнейшей победой фирмы становится присуждение ей Гран-при за коньяк на Всемирной выставке 1900 года в Париже. На этой знаменательной выставке сын основателя алкогольной империи Николай тайно представил коньяк «Шустов» на дегустационный конкурс в Париже, рассчитывая в случае победы на присвоение названия «коньяк» своему напитку. К большому удивлению общественности, среди многочисленных французских конкурентов выиграл именно шустовский напиток, тем самым завоевав право именоваться «коньяком». С тех пор коньяк стал визитной карточкой фирмы.
20 июня 1914 года Одесский коньячный завод Шустовых закрылся: в связи с началом первой мировой войны была запрещена продажа алкогольных напитков. Когда после многочисленных ходатайств деятельность завода возобновилась, то оказалось, что производительность значительно упала.
Во время гражданской войны 1917-1921 г. Одесский коньячный завод был полностью разграблен и разорен. Пользуясь тем, что не вся территория страны была захвачена большевиками, Шустовы старались вывезти и реализовать запасы элитного коньяка. Однако советская власть не позволила этого, конфисковав завод Шустовых и отняв у хозяев 50% спиртов, выкуренных еще до 1917 года.
В годы Советской власти Одесский коньячный завод одним из первых возобновил производство вин и коньяков. В 1929 году здесь выпускалось 39 наименований продукции: вина, коньяки, виноградные водки, аперитивы, пунши, наливки. Причем производилось все это по собственным рецептам. Все складывалось как нельзя лучше, но тут грянула Великая Отечественная война. Во время обороны города на заводе получали медицинский спирт и разливали в бутылки горючую смесь. А перед уходом советских войск слили на землю все запасы вин и спиртов.
Возрождение завода началось сразу же после освобождения Одессы, в 1944 году. А в 1947 году был выпущен первый послевоенный коньяк «Три звездочки». С 1954 года на заводе начинается стремительный рост производства коньяков. Появились новые марки, ставшие знаменитыми: «Чайка», «Аркадия», «Одесса», «Украина», «Киев», «Русь».

Много взлетов и падения претерпевал за эти годы Одесский коньячный завод, впрочем, как и вся страна. Из-за печально известной антиалкогольной компании 1980-х годов, он лишился сырья для производства своей продукции -- на Украине были выкорчеваны виноградники. Но даже в таких условиях завод продолжал работать и наращивать объемы производства. Так в 1999 году объем производства уже составил 615 тыс. дал, что составило 57,5% от общего выпуска коньяков в Украине.

----------


## Antique

Интересно, осталось ли что-то от завода Шустова, а то похоже что у сегодняшнего завода всего лишь территориальная преемственность.

----------


## NoDVa777

Товарищи, кто знает адрес этого памятника (статуи)?
Предположительно центр города. Спасибо.

----------


## Fransiella

> Товарищи, кто знает адрес этого памятника (статуи)?
> Предположительно центр города. Спасибо.


 Возможно, эта статуя находится в Зеленом театре

----------


## Kshisya

Согласна, очень похожа!

----------


## ЧЕРВЬПОБЕДИТЕЛЬ

> Товарищи, кто знает адрес этого памятника (статуи)?
> Предположительно центр города. Спасибо.


 точно не зеленый театр.  скорее всего где то в санатории в центре такого вроде нет 99%

----------


## ЧЕРВЬПОБЕДИТЕЛЬ

> еще вопрос, фонтан похож на Пале-Рояль наш, там ли это? если да, то в какие года? [IMG][/IMG]


 судя по ограждению и эл.фонарям это 60-70е

----------


## Antique

> судя по ограждению


 это ограждение и на дореволюционных открытках встречается.

----------


## Fransiella

точно не зеленый театр.  скорее всего где то в санатории в центре такого вроде нет 99%[/QUOTE]
Вложение 5849574
Сравните два фото. Надо зайти в Зеленый Театр и пройти насквозь в направлении от выхода. Там эта статуя стоит, хотя в работающем театре ее, по-моему не бло

----------


## sas6a

ребята вопрос где делась скульптура которая была до сегодняшнего фонтана предыдущую делал мой покойный знакомый степанов н и

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> ребята вопрос где делась скульптура которая была до сегодняшнего фонтана предыдущую делал мой покойный знакомый степанов н и


 Вы имеете ввиду Петю и Гаврика?

----------


## sas6a

в пале рояле

----------


## Monat

> ребята вопрос где делась скульптура которая была до сегодняшнего фонтана предыдущую делал мой покойный знакомый степанов н и


 


> в пале рояле


 Ее, вроде, на зиму всегда убирали, с началом сезона возвращали. Может и сейчас она на "сохранении"...

----------


## sas6a

нет, сейчас там такой ужас стоит аж плеваться хочется Её при жизни скульптора воровали несколько раз но находили или через ментов или бандитов. Сейчас стоит другая.

----------


## Monat

> нет, сейчас там такой ужас стоит аж плеваться хочется Её при жизни скульптора воровали несколько раз но находили или через ментов или бандитов. Сейчас стоит другая.


 Давно там не была, но раньше я в том районе работала и однажды мы были свидетелями, как ее демонтировали, упаковывали - мы спросили: "Что с ней делают? Куда увозят?" Нам ответили, что на зимний период, для ее сохранности. А сейчас, не знаю, может что-то другое решили установить... 
надо прогуляться, посмотреть, что там.

----------


## mlch

> Ее, вроде, на зиму всегда убирали, с началом сезона возвращали. Может и сейчас она на "сохранении"...


 Там поставили пластиковое убоище лет восемь назад. А оригинал, я думаю, у кого-то на даче. Вот мне тоже давно хочется узнать - у кого? Страна должна знать своих "героев"

----------


## SaMoVar

Это можно узнать только с помощью аэрофотосъёмки. Типа такой.http://dumskaya.net/news/pokraschennya-fotoreportag-024901/

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Это можно узнать только с помощью аэрофотосъёмки. Типа такой.http://dumskaya.net/news/pokraschennya-fotoreportag-024901/


 Ну а что-ж Вы хотите? А разве до событий 1917 года в Одессе так не было? Тоже были дачи вплотную занимающие берег вот точно так же как и эти самые в фотографиях в статье. Да еще и к морю было не пройти. Возьмите Госпитальный и Удельный переулки к примеру - даже сейчас там нельзя пройти к морю. Вот Вам наследие еще тех дачевладельцев. А вот эти фото, это современный аналог дач Рабиновича, Вернетта, Мазирова, Сан-Донато и прочих...

----------


## Antique

> Ну а что-ж Вы хотите? А разве до событий 1917 года в Одессе так не было? Тоже были дачи вплотную занимающие берег вот точно так же как и эти самые в фотографиях в статье. Да еще и к морю было не пройти. Возьмите Госпитальный и Удельный переулки к примеру - даже сейчас там нельзя пройти к морю.


 Так там склон крутой. Проезды оборудовались только в курортных центрах. Какой толк от открытого прохода к обрыву, когда оттуда всё равно не спуститься, а если и запастись альпинистским снаряжением, то внизу всё равно делать нечего. Это в советское время насыпали песок и появилась трасса здоровья, до революции эти места были пригодны разве что для экстремального отдыха.




> Вот Вам наследие еще тех дачевладельцев. А вот эти фото, это современный аналог дач Рабиновича, Вернетта, Мазирова, Сан-Донато и прочих...


 Такие значительные дачи попадались только на Французском бульваре и Ланжероне, да и то не везде (их очень мало). Средний и Большой Фонтаны были застроены одноэтажными безстилевыми дачами и только иногда попадались изысканные строения. Хотя дачи с хорошей отделкой фасадов всё равно имели не очень значительные размеры, по крайней мере на фотографиях Большого Фонтана не видно ничего подобного уровню дачи Кича.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Интересно узнать историю домов номер 41 и 43 по Французскому бульвару. Дом 41 это дом какого-то ведомства? И квартиры там давали только сотрудникам? Дом построен с размахом - колонны, арка, забор с оградой.
Он есть на аэрофотоснимке 1941 года.

----------


## Lively

> Интересно узнать историю домов номер 41 и 43 по Французскому бульвару. Дом 41 это дом какого-то ведомства? И квартиры там давали только сотрудникам? Дом построен с размахом - колонны, арка, забор с оградой.
> Он есть на аэрофотоснимке 1941 года.


  Изучайте Odessastory  :smileflag:  Там моного ответов на заданные и еще не заданные вопросы  :smileflag:  Дом 41

----------


## Antique

> Интересно узнать историю домов номер 41 и 43 по Французскому бульвару. Дом 41 это дом какого-то ведомства? И квартиры там давали только сотрудникам? Дом построен с размахом - колонны, арка, забор с оградой.
> Он есть на аэрофотоснимке 1941 года.


 43 - это дом сотрудников Института глазных болезней, арх. Н.А. Шаповаленко, Ж.М. Грушевская, 1953 год.




> Изучайте Odessastory  Там моного ответов на заданные и еще не заданные вопросы  Дом 41


 Один из пользователей LiveJournal публиковал дневник то ли отца то ли деда, который учился в вузе на Канатной ул., 99. Так по повествованию то ли он, то ли его знакомые прятались под аркой этого дома. С этого источника я и узнал, что дом принадлежал Консервному заводу, потом дом упоминался в книге В.И. Тимофиенко (без указания адреса) в разделе 1930-х годов, ну и затем на Одессастори появилась иллюстрация из его второй книги, посвящённой послевоенному строительству.

----------


## Пушкин

> Интересно узнать историю домов номер 41 и 43 по Французскому бульвару. Дом 41 это дом какого-то ведомства? И квартиры там давали только сотрудникам? Дом построен с размахом - колонны, арка, забор с оградой.
> Он есть на аэрофотоснимке 1941 года.


  А разве дом 41 это не послевоенная сталинка?

----------


## Trs

43 — послевоенная.

----------


## Antique

> А разве дом 41 это не послевоенная сталинка?


 нет, хотя он внешне и очень похож на послевоенные.

----------


## цыпа666

Очень интересно было почитать, правда сам не когда и не был в Одессе, но очень хотелось бы съездить посмотреть на Ваш город. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

подскажите, пожалуйста, что это за бетонное сооружение в воде на 13-й Фонтана

----------


## mlch

> подскажите, пожалуйста, что это за бетонное сооружение в воде на 13-й Фонтана
> 
> Вложение 5898763


  Вы уверены, что это 13-я?
ИМХО- это вид с 9-й в сторону 8-й.
Там был бетонный завод и гавань противооползневого управления, где были изготовлены детали всех одесских пирсов и волнорезов и откуда они были развезены по побережью. 
Ну а сейчас там яхт-клуб "имени Кивалова"  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Вы уверены, что это 13-я?
> ИМХО- это вид с 9-й в сторону 8-й.
> Там был бетонный завод и гавань противооползневого управления, где были изготовлены детали всех одесских пирсов и волнорезов и откуда они были развезены по побережью. 
> Ну а сейчас там яхт-клуб "имени Кивалова"


  да, я немного ошиблась со станцией....) Спасибо)

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> да, я немного ошиблась со станцией....) Спасибо)


 В этом месте неплохо устроено побережье. Яхт-клуб, гостиница и ресторан там пришлись очень кстати.

----------


## Альсанна

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане!

Надеюсь, я правильно выбрала тему, чтобы задать свой вопрос.
Как-то вечером (уже было темно) мы с мужем ехали на такси из центра на Черемушки, и водитель повез нас через Б.Хмельницкого, где взял еще одну попутчицу. Ей нужно было на Болгарскую. И вот, когда ее уже высадили, водила мастерски начал петлять по переулками в направлении Черемушек. В одном из переулков я заметила старинный дом с круглой террасой, увитой зеленью. Она (терраса) как бы окружала один из углов дома, который выходил на перекресток. Было темно, но то, что я смогла разглядеть захватило меня настолько, что моя визуальная память дос их пор не может отделаться от этого впечатления. Хочу увидеть это здание при дневном свете. Более точных координат, к сожалению, дать не могу. Но есть надежда, что кто-то его видел и знает, где оно находится.

С помощью интернета не нашла. Скорее всего потому что райончик не туристический)))

Заранее благодарна всем откликнувшимся!

С уважением,
Александра

----------


## Antique

> Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане!
> 
> Надеюсь, я правильно выбрала тему, чтобы задать свой вопрос.
> Как-то вечером (уже было темно) мы с мужем ехали на такси из центра на Черемушки, и водитель повез нас через Б.Хмельницкого, где взял еще одну попутчицу. Ей нужно было на Болгарскую. И вот, когда ее уже высадили, водила мастерски начал петлять по переулками в направлении Черемушек. В одном из переулков я заметила старинный дом с круглой террасой, увитой зеленью. Она (терраса) как бы окружала один из углов дома, который выходил на перекресток. Было темно, но то, что я смогла разглядеть захватило меня настолько, что моя визуальная память дос их пор не может отделаться от этого впечатления. Хочу увидеть это здание при дневном свете. Более точных координат, к сожалению, дать не могу. Но есть надежда, что кто-то его видел и знает, где оно находится.
> 
> С помощью интернета не нашла. Скорее всего потому что райончик не туристический)))
> 
> Заранее благодарна всем откликнувшимся!
> 
> ...


 Может это аркада между сталинками на месте костёла? http://goo.gl/maps/hqqTz А собственно круглую террасу в данном в районе Молдованки не припомню. Может на Мельницах где нибудь. Как вообще водитель ехал, по Люстдорфской или по Горбатому мосту? А что за дом, многоквартирный или особняк, сколько этажей, какую имеет форму?

----------


## Альсанна

Это не аркада точно... Там терраса круглая. Может на Мельницах. он потом как-то выехал то ли за Чумкой, то ли перед, точно не помню и поехал по Водопроводной. Ну и потом по Люстдорфской.

----------


## Antique

> Это не аркада точно... Там терраса круглая. Может на Мельницах. он потом как-то выехал то ли за Чумкой, то ли перед, точно не помню и поехал по Водопроводной. Ну и потом по Люстдорфской.


 А, я понял, это бывшая богадельня в Высоком переулке. Это было одноэтажное здание, но в 1920-е его испортили настройкой двух этажей, а на втором соорудили мансарду. http://goo.gl/maps/lYYO6

----------


## Альсанна

> А, я понял, это бывшая богадельня в Высоком переулке. Это было одноэтажное здание, но в 1920-е его испортили настройкой двух этажей, а на втором соорудили мансарду. http://goo.gl/maps/lYYO6


 да, вроде оно!! ухты, как Вы определили так легко?????
БРАВО!

----------


## Antique

> да, вроде оно!! ухты, как Вы определили так легко?????
> БРАВО!


 В городе не так много домов с круглой террасой на углу здания, а на этой окраине Молдаванки не очень много выдающихся сооружений, тем более имеющих необычную форму.  По зданию надо было также отметить, что это было одно из двух одинаковыхзданий Нового отделения Городской богадельни построенных на средства Г.Г. Маразли архитектором Яценко в 1892 году. Второе здание находится на углу треугольной площади восточнее. К сожалению не удалось найти их фотографии до перестройки, но но на углу площади ближе к центру Яценко в том же году на средства купца С.И. Черепинникова соорудил похожее по облику Спиридоновское отделение богадельни, фотография которого есть в интернете: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=83&pid=4197#top_display_med  ia

А искомое здание було надстроено Н.М. Каневским для кооператива РЖК "Старостинец" в 1930-м году в стиле конструктивизма.

----------


## Альсанна

супер! спасибо огромное за отзыв и за такой детальный ответ!!

----------


## GAK

> подскажите, пожалуйста, что это за бетонное сооружение в воде на 13-й Фонтана
> 
> Вложение 5898763


  Там гавань устроена, значит в море волнолом перед воротами гавани.

----------


## Kamin

Ступени действительно откапали, видел своими глазами!

----------


## Kys6

Здравствуйте, знаете ли вы что то о дворе- колодце Леха Качинского 5?
Нашла в интернете,что до революции здесь располагался дом терпимости.Наверное не правда?
Мучаюсь любопытством)

----------


## mlch

> Здравствуйте, знаете ли вы что то о дворе- колодце Леха Качинского 5?
> Нашла в интернете,что до революции здесь располагался дом терпимости.Наверное не правда?
> Мучаюсь любопытством)


  Почему неправда? 
Лично посещать не довелось, но могу сказать, что место подходящее. Рядом порт. Так что вполне может быть.

----------


## Kys6

> Почему неправда? 
> Лично посещать не довелось, но могу сказать, что место подходящее. Рядом порт. Так что вполне может быть.


 Да вот в чем дело,нашла информацию,что все места подобной направленности находились на улице Кривой,а затем и вовсе переехали на Молдованку.
Вот вам и сомнения в моей душе,теперь места себе не нахожу - все думаю) А географически да,тоже,считаю место подходящее.

----------


## mlch

> Да вот в чем дело,нашла информацию,что *все места подобной направленности находились на улице Кривой*,а затем и вовсе переехали на Молдованку.
> Вот вам и сомнения в моей душе,теперь места себе не нахожу - все думаю) А географически да,тоже,считаю место подходящее.


 На Кривой, Средней, Виноградной то - для местных. А что же заезжим мореходам делать? Бежать через весь город? Уверен, что было все в непосредственной близости от Таможенной площади. Как и сейчас, впрочем.  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

О доме на Польской, 5 экскурсоводы придумали массу легенд. У порта незарегистрированные публичные дома могли быть хоть в каждом доме.

----------


## Antique

> Здравствуйте, знаете ли вы что то о дворе- колодце Леха Качинского 5?
> Нашла в интернете,что до революции здесь располагался дом терпимости.Наверное не правда?
> Мучаюсь любопытством)


 Жители часто любят связывать галерейные планировки с домами терпимости, им не очень понятно как жили до революции в домах с галереями или в маленьких квартирах на одну две небольшие комнаты. По этому часто слухи о разных заведениях основаны исключительно на предположениях. По крайней мере в подобных случаях я считаю надёжными только архивные документы и периодику дореволюционного времени. Кстати, размещение в одной из квартир дома терпимости совсем не означало, что в других квартирах жили жильцы из низших слоёв общества.

Хотя в данном здании возможно жили мелкие клерки торговцы и рабочие.

----------


## Лысый0

> Почему неправда? 
> Лично посещать не довелось, но могу сказать, что место подходящее. Рядом порт. Так что вполне может быть.


 Весь Военный спуск...

----------


## Лысый0

> Жители часто любят связывать галерейные планировки с домами терпимости, им не очень понятно как жили до революции в домах с галереями или в маленьких квартирах на одну две небольшие комнаты. По этому часто слухи о разных заведениях основаны исключительно на предположениях. По крайней мере в подобных случаях я считаю надёжными только архивные документы и периодику дореволюционного времени. Кстати, размещение в одной из квартир дома терпимости совсем не означало, что в других квартирах жили жильцы из низших слоёв общества.
> 
> Хотя в данном здании возможно жили мелкие клерки торговцы и рабочие. Так в здании располагалась Крановая железнодорожная артель Одесского порта.


 Старые внутренности Дерибасовской 10. Комнаты выходили все на внутренние галереи с полами из досок по которым мы гоняли...

----------


## mlch

> Старые внутренности Дерибасовской 10. Комнаты выходили все на внутренние галереи с полами из досок по которым мы гоняли...


 У нас на Бунина, (тогда Розы Люксембург) 10 было аналогично. Вот, кстати тот двор с галереями и лесенками на них.

----------


## Antique

> Старые внутренности Дерибасовской 10. Комнаты выходили все на внутренние галереи с полами из досок по которым мы гоняли...


 Интересно, надо будет зайти посмотреть. А галереи имеются на всех четырёх этажах?

----------


## Kys6

> Жители часто любят связывать галерейные планировки с домами терпимости, им не очень понятно как жили до революции в домах с галереями или в маленьких квартирах на одну две небольшие комнаты. По этому часто слухи о разных заведениях основаны исключительно на предположениях. По крайней мере в подобных случаях я считаю надёжными только архивные документы и периодику дореволюционного времени. Кстати, размещение в одной из квартир дома терпимости совсем не означало, что в других квартирах жили жильцы из низших слоёв общества.
> 
> Хотя в данном здании возможно жили мелкие клерки торговцы и рабочие.


 Спасибо. Видела ваши ответы выше в теме и не устаю удивляться масштабам ваших знаний. Не подскажите еще насчет архива- куда обращаться(если это вообще возможно) и пускают ли туда простых смертных?

----------


## Kys6

> У нас на Бунина, (тогда Розы Люксембург) 10 было аналогично. Вот, кстати тот двор с галереями и лесенками на них.
> [/URL]


 Замечательны двор!

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо. Видела ваши ответы выше в теме и не устаю удивляться масштабам ваших знаний. Не подскажите еще насчет архива- куда обращаться(если это вообще возможно) и пускают ли туда простых смертных?


 Архив открыт для всех желающих, но работает только в будни. Насколько я знаю - материалы выдают в читальном зале, но зал небольшой и по-этому при первом посещении придётся заполнить анкету и заявку на получение необходимых документов, будет назначен определённый день и час, когда нужно будет явиться в архив за материалами. И ещё могут к некоторым материалам не предоставить доступ, некоторые документы очень ветхи и их выдают только по серьёзной причине. Это насколько я знаю. Есть также сайт архива, на нём размещена некоторая полезная информация: http://derjarhiv.odessa.gov.ua

Возможно нужную информацию будет не просто найти. То есть предположительно она может быть в архиве, но не известно в каких именно документах.

----------


## Kys6

> Архив открыт для всех желающих, но работает только в будни. Насколько я знаю - материалы выдают в читальном зале, но зал небольшой и по-этому при первом посещении придётся заполнить анкету и заявку на получение необходимых документов, будет назначен определённый день и час, когда нужно будет явиться в архив за материалами. И ещё могут к некоторым материалам не предоставить доступ, некоторые документы очень ветхи и их выдают только по серьёзной причине. Это насколько я знаю. Есть также сайт архива, на нём размещена некоторая полезная информация: http://derjarhiv.odessa.gov.ua
> 
> 
> Возможно нужную информацию будет не просто найти. То есть предположительно она может быть в архиве, но не известно в каких именно документах.


 
Большое спасибо!

----------


## Лысый0

> Интересно, надо будет зайти посмотреть. А галереи имеются на всех четырёх этажах?


 Это было до полной реконструкции здания :smileflag: . Сейчас только часть стен старая.

----------


## Trs

*Kys6*, Вам нужно будет взять с собой паспорт для первого посещения. В дальнейшем, когда оформите анкету пользователя, Вам выдадут пропуск.

----------


## Antique

> Это было до полной реконструкции здания. Сейчас только часть стен старая.


 Хорошо, а всё таки как же обстояло дело с галереями. Если только на первых двух, то возможно здание старше, чем выглядит. Хотя в справочниках и указывается дата 1886 год, но на самом деле здание может быть старше этой даты.

----------


## mlch

> Замечательны двор!


  Был.
Все снесено в 1969-м.

----------


## Лысый0

> Был.
> Все снесено в 1969-м.


 ... могучим ураганом  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Хорошо, а всё таки как же обстояло дело с галереями. Если только на первых двух, то возможно здание старше, чем выглядит. Хотя в справочниках и указывается дата 1886 год, но на самом деле здание может быть старше этой даты.


 На вскидку помню три, но поручиться не могу...

----------


## mlch

> ... могучим ураганом


 Экскаватором. 
Военпрому была нужна продукция завода Эпсилон в больших количествах.

----------


## Antique

> На вскидку помню три, но поручиться не могу...


 На Одессастори удалось найти рисунок начала Ришельевской по датировке - состояние до 1876-го года так-как первый номер был перестроен в этом году, а на рисунке он ещё в старом виде.

----------


## slimka21

Мне - позор! Только сегодня открыла для себя чудо-башенку, которую видно с "Вашего сада", если смотреть строго на море. 
Подскажите, что это? Там живут люди? (Виден обшитый пластмассой балкон)
Санаторный переулок - это сплошные заборы, что за ними?, неужели старые дома?

----------


## art.maks

> На Одессастори удалось найти рисунок начала Ришельевской по датировке - состояние до 1876-го года так-как первый номер был перестроен в этом году, а на рисунке он ещё в старом виде.


 Новый ансамбль был гораздо интереснее. Жаль были разрушены и не восстановлены. (

----------


## art.maks

А еще фонарики возле оперного были другие, после реконструкции оперного их заменили на более хуже (китайские или отечественные) . Фонари для архитектурного ансамбля многое чего значили. Вот, фото с видеокадра, фонари итальянских мастеров, подобные были возле оперного театра.

----------


## art.maks

Из-за  разрушенныя здания "Ришелье"  потерялся архитектурный ансамбль, эти здания прикрывали внутренние стены домов с Дерибасовской. Здесь на фото  видно, только нижнюю часть домов. В советское время это не учли особо  и решили соорудить сквер возле оперного .

----------


## Antique

> Из-за  разрушенныя здания "Ришелье"  потерялся архитектурный ансамбль, эти здания прикрывали внутренние стены домов с Дерибасовской. Здесь на фото  видно, только нижнюю часть домов. В советское время это не учли особо  и решили соорудить сквер возле оперного .


 Я тоже весьма сожалею, что не сберегли. №1 (дом Г.С. Волклонского) был первым зданием Одессы, хотя и перестроеном по меньшей мере два раза. Когда производили на этом месте раскопки, то нашли закладные предметы. Стоило построить хотя бы копию здания.

№2 - дом градоначальника, в котором жили Ришелье, а потом Ланжерон - настоящий дворец в стиле классицизма. Вероятно этот дом долгие десятилетия был единственным трёхэтажным зданием в городе. В одном из источников (на вскидку не помню) указывалось, что именно в этом здании Ланжерон по случайности запер императора Александра І в одной из комнат.

----------


## art.maks

с обоих сторон видны еще сохранившееся здания.

----------


## art.maks

Синагога Бродская

----------


## art.maks

Николаевский бульвар.

Главный вход в фуникулер. К сожалению сейчас все по другому. За памятником Дюка видны балконы с навесами

----------


## SaMoVar

> Синагога Бродского


 А не Бродская?

----------


## Trs

Бродская. К Бродскому она отношения не имела.

----------


## art.maks

Самовар

----------


## SaMoVar

> Самовар


 Нашли таки моё фото.

----------


## art.maks

> Нашли таки моё фото.


 Прочитал твой ник, нашел вот такую интересную открытку. Правда, об этом самоваре ничего не слышал.

----------


## NoDVa777

Кто расскажет о самоваре?

----------


## Trs

Выставка 1910 года. Здоровенный самовар выставили в рекламных целях.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Кто расскажет о самоваре?


 Так на открытке же написано...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Заканчивается срок подачи проектов на конкурс смотровой башни, что будет на бывшей территории парка Шевченко, на месте первого памятника Шевченко.
На что оттуда смотреть???

----------


## Milkaway

> Заканчивается срок подачи проектов на конкурс смотровой башни, что будет на бывшей территории парка Шевченко, на месте первого памятника Шевченко.
> На что оттуда смотреть???


 ... а что,  доблестная милиция уже не хочет строит на том ,,пустопорожнем месте,, себе санаторий, а решила построить ,,смотровую башню,, чтобы бдеть за нарушителями и на суше и на море круглосуточно??? ))) ...

----------


## SaMoVar

> ... а что,  доблестная милиция уже не хочет строит на том ,,пустопорожнем месте,, себе санаторий, а решила построить ,,смотровую башню,, чтобы бдеть за нарушителями и на суше и на море круглосуточно??? ))) ...


 Вроде бы эта идея умерла. Не знаю, надолго ли. Кризис нам здорово помогает.

----------


## Jorjic

> Заканчивается срок подачи проектов на конкурс смотровой башни, что будет на бывшей территории парка Шевченко, на месте первого памятника Шевченко.
> На что оттуда смотреть???


 Я надеюсь, что "правильный" проект, за который все дружно проголосуют, уже подан. Чего париться? Про памятники уже проходили.

----------


## vieanna

Газета "Иллюстрированная Россiя" (Париж), 1927, №46

----------


## Milkaway

... в продолжение темы культовых сооружений - вопрос: кто-нибудь знает, что находилось в здании Реформатской церкви на Пастера,62 в предвоенные годы ??? ...

----------


## Пушкин

> Газета "Иллюстрированная Россiя" (Париж), 1927, №46


  А ещё есть какие нибудь фото интерьеров Бродской синагоги? не очень похоже на те фото что есть у меня, да и в статье говорится о синагоге Бродского - а она находится в Киеве, в Одессе - Бродская синагога, а это две большие разницы... 


P.s. Да это точна не Бродская, сравните:

----------


## vieanna

Это фотография из газеты, как видите, она единственная. Вполне возможно, что ошибка - меня тоже удивило название.

----------


## Antique

А не могла ли это быть Новобазарная синагога или молитвенный дом на Малой Арнаутской?

----------


## Пушкин

> Это фотография из газеты, как видите, она единственная. Вполне возможно, что ошибка - меня тоже удивило название.


  Спасибо

----------


## Пушкин

> А не могла ли это быть Новобазарная синагога или молитвенный дом на Малой Арнаутской?


  нет, это точно Киев http://www.partner-inform.de/memoirs/artikles/Pervij_Rawwin_Kieva.html

----------


## Antique

> нет, это точно Киев http://www.partner-inform.de/memoirs/artikles/Pervij_Rawwin_Kieva.html


 Спасибо! Я думал про Киев, но по внешнему виду сложно было понять, что зал сводчатый.

----------


## Пушкин

> Спасибо! Я думал про Киев, но по внешнему виду сложно было понять, что зал сводчатый.


  Фотографий Бродской синагоги внутри очень мало, по этому различия сразу бросаются в глаза...)))

----------


## *Fil

С 21 по 23 мая одесситам будут представлены проекты смотровой башни. 
23 мая состоится общественное обсуждение работ, 24 мая жюри объявит победителей конкурса
С 21 по 23 мая работы будут выставлены для всеобщего обозрения и общественного обсуждения в выставочном зале "Унион" по адресу: ул. Троицкая, 43. 
Вход свободный, с 9-00 до 18-00. 
http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/50428/

----------


## Antique

> С 21 по 23 мая работы будут выставлены для всеобщего обозрения и общественного обсуждения в выставочном зале "Унион" по адресу: ул. Троицкая, 43. 
> Вход свободный, с 9-00 до 18-00.


 Интересно, если граждане будут знакомиться с проектами башни, то кто же будет работать? Доступ для общественности исключительно для "галочки".

----------


## Владимир Хариков

Подскажите пожалуйста в каком доме на Канатной жил Катаев ? Одни источники говорят, что он давно снесен, другие - Канатная 85.

----------


## Richard

> Подскажите пожалуйста в каком доме на Канатной жил Катаев ? Одни источники говорят, что он давно снесен, другие - Канатная 85.


 Почему ж снесен? он писал что жил на Канатной угол Штабного. Огромный старый зеленый дом под 85-м номером так и стоит там.

----------


## Almond

> Почему ж снесен? он писал что жил на Канатной угол Штабного. Огромный старый зеленый дом под 85-м номером так и стоит там.


 А я знаю, что в детстве он жил на Базарной, 4, в кв.4. Хозяйка этой квартиры рассказывала, как к ним приезжало телевидение и просило разрешения на съемки в квартире.

----------


## Antique

> А я знаю, что в детстве он жил на Базарной, 4, в кв.4. Хозяйка этой квартиры рассказывала, как к ним приезжало телевидение и просило разрешения на съемки в квартире.


 А потом в середине 1900-х они жили в доме Крыжановского-Аудерского на Маразлиевской, 54. далее в Отраде на Отрадной, 10, и после этого в жилом комплексе на Пироговской, 3.

----------


## Гидрант

> А потом в середине 1900-х они жили в доме Крыжановского-Аудерского на Маразлиевской, 54. *далее в Отраде на Отрадной, 10,* и после этого в жилом комплексе на Пироговской, 3.


  Ага, мы соседями были... правда с разрывом в 50 лет  :smileflag:  
"Катаевъ Петр Вас. Отрадная,10. Прив. препод. воен. учил.; епарх.у-ще; школа десятн. строит. дела" 
"Бачей Елис. Ив. Отрадная,10. Епарх.женское у-ще"
1911 г.

----------


## Richard

> А потом в середине 1900-х они жили в доме Крыжановского-Аудерского на Маразлиевской, 54. далее в Отраде на Отрадной, 10, и после этого в жилом комплексе на Пироговской, 3.


 На Маразлиевской? 



> _Семья неоднократно меняла квартиры, они жили на ул. Канатной, 85; Пироговской, 3; Уютной, 7 (по новой нумерации – 8); Отрадной, 10 (здание не сохранилось); Успенской, 2_

----------


## Antique

> На Маразлиевской?


 Именно на Маразлиевской. А что в цитате? Ну нету там этого адреса, не ко мне же вопрос.

----------


## Владимир Хариков

Спасибо))) Решил перечитать "Белеет парус одинокий" и возник вопрос с домом. В книге говорится о четырехэтажном доме, а Канатная, 85 - трехэтажный.

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо))) Решил перечитать "Белеет парус одинокий" и возник вопрос с домом. В книге говорится о четырехэтажном доме, а Канатная, 85 - трехэтажный.


 может он учёл жилой подвал, его частенько считали этажом. По описанию двое ворот, одни на пустырь - совершенно подходит. "Оба двора, покрытые асфальтом".

Правда вот это: "Только откуда-то издалека - может быть, даже с Ботанической улицы - слышатся урчанье и выстрелы раскаленной сковородки." он мог услышать только со со своей квартиры на Пираговской, так, что если единственным источником касательно адреса на Канатной является художественное произведение, то его не следует принимать всерьёз.

----------


## Владимир Хариков

К тому же по книге во дворе дома была большая мусорная свалка. Получается тогда, что и дворовые окна штаба тоже на эту свалку выходили ? Как-то с трудом в такое верится.

----------


## Владимир Хариков

У кого-то есть фотографии взорванного дома НКВД на Маразлиевской до его разрушения?

----------


## Jorjic

> У кого-то есть фотографии взорванного дома НКВД на Маразлиевской до его разрушения?


 Это скан из книги "Реабилитированные историей". Эти же фото поотдельности есть в архиве *brassl* на odessastory.

----------


## Antique

> Это скан из книги "Реабилитированные историей". Эти же фото поотдельности есть в архиве *brassl* на odessastory.


 Жаль только, что в тексте адреса напутали.

----------


## Владимир Хариков

Спасибо!

----------


## victor.odessa

Интересная работа:
Сергей Решетов, Лариса Ижик «О доме городского головы Одессы Н.А. Новосельского» К истории переименования улицы Ямской в Новосельского.

http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_54/alm_54-68-80.pdf

----------


## SaMoVar

Губарь в беде...

----------


## Antique

> Губарь в беде...


 Что произошло?

----------


## Almond

> Что произошло?


 В соседней теме - ссылка Скрытика.
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=40517533&viewfull=1#post40517533

----------


## vieanna

*Вот счета для перечисления средств в помощь Олегу Губарю*

ГРН:
Получатель: ГУБАРЬ Олег Йосипович, код ________
т/c 26205800016866 в ПАТ «Акцент-банк», МФО 307770, ЕГРПОУ 14360080

Губарь USD, по системе переводов SWIFT

Beneficiary: GUBAR OLEG
Account # 26205800016899
Bank of Beneficiary: JOINT STOCK COMPANY 'ACCENT-BANK'
DNEPROPETROVSK UKRAINE
SWIFT code: UKCBUAUK

Receiver's correspondent bank:
PRIVATBANK
DNEPROPETROVSK UKRAINE
SWIFT code: PBANUA2X

Intermediary bank:
JP MORGAN CHASE BANK
New York, USA
SWIFT Code: CHASUS33
Intermediary account: 0011000080

Губарь EUR

Beneficiary: GUBAR OLEG
Account # 26205800016907
Bank of Beneficiary: JOINT STOCK COMPANY 'ACCENT-BANK'
DNEPROPETROVSK UKRAINE
SWIFT code: UKCBUAUK

Receiver's correspondent bank:
PRIVATBANK
DNEPROPETROVSK UKRAINE
SWIFT code: PBANUA2X

Intermediary bank: JP MORGAN AG
FRANKFURT GERMANY
SWIFT code: CHASDEFX
Intermediary account: 6231605145

ГУБАРЬ руб

Получатель: ГУБАРЬ ОЛЕГ ИОСИФОВИЧ
Счет: 26205800016918

БИК банка-посредника: 044525187
ИНН: 7702070139

Номер счета банка-посредника в ОПЕРУ ГТУ банка России: 30101810700000000187
Банк-посредник: ВНЕШТОРГБАНК, МОсква, Россия

Счет банка-корреспондента в банке-посреднике: 30111810355550000028
Банк-корреспондент: ПРИВАТБАНК ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСК УКРАИНА
Банк получателя: А-БАНК ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСК УКРАИНА

----------


## catty2008

Кто знает, где мог находиться дом Матвея Можайского (приблизительно 1862 год)? Знаю что это где-то на Нежинской улице.

----------


## Пушкин

Друзья есть такой вопрос. Дом №7 по улице Пантелеймоновской и на нём табличка владельца - :
Кто то владеет информацией кто такой М.С.Витте?

----------


## vieanna

не *Витте*, как вы можете увидеть из надписи, а *Виттъ*. из "Вся Одесса 1914" Мар.Сем. Виттъ, Полтавской победы 80, домовладелец.

----------


## Пушкин

> не *Витте*, как вы можете увидеть из надписи, а *Виттъ*. из "Вся Одесса 1914" Мар.Сем. Виттъ, Полтавской победы 80, домовладелец.


 Спасибо, но как сейчас правильно читается Витт или Витте? И что это за был человек?

----------


## vieanna

Если Вы думали про Сергея Юльевича Витте, то он здесь ни при чем - хоть он и был почетным жителем Одессы, окончил здесь университет, детей у него не было, то есть М.С. - это мимо.. Виттъ читается Витт, наверное, можно узнать, что он за человек. Я заглянула только в справочник за 1914, а есть масса разной литературы...

----------


## Пушкин

> Если Вы думали про Сергея Юльевича Витте, то он здесь ни при чем - хоть он и был почетным жителем Одессы, окончил здесь университет, детей у него не было, то есть М.С. - это мимо.. Виттъ читается Витт, наверное, можно узнать, что он за человек. Я заглянула только в справочник за 1914, а есть масса разной литературы...


  Про министра финансовhttp://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87 - это конечно мимо, поэтому и обратился на форум. Хотя может быть и сын. Если что то найдёте - дайте знать пожалуйста.

----------


## vieanna

Илья, я искать не буду - честно говоря, не до того, а Вам удачи. Хотя еще раз говорю - Виттъ и Витте это совершенно разные фамилии.

----------


## Пушкин

> Илья, я искать не буду - честно говоря, не до того, а Вам удачи. Хотя еще раз говорю - Виттъ и Витте это совершенно разные фамилии.


 Я и не прошу Вас искать.


> Спасибо, но как сейчас правильно читается Витт или Витте? И что это за был человек?


  И с Вами не спорю, а говорю СПАСИБО.

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо, но как сейчас правильно читается Витт или Витте? И что это за был человек?


 Владелица Мария Семеновна Витт, семья судя по всему имеет немецкие корни. Правильное написание фамилии - Witt. В квартире также жил инженер-техник Эдуард Иванович и его сын Владимир, который работал врачом в больнице на Гаванной, 7.

----------


## Пушкин

> Владелица Мария Семеновна Витт, семья судя по всему имеет немецкие корни. Правильное написание фамилии - Witt. В квартире также жил инженер-техник Эдуард Иванович и его сын Владимир, который работал врачом в больнице на Гаванной, 7.


  Спасибо огромное, а жили по этому же адресу Пантелеймоновская 7 или это только доходный дом?

----------


## vieanna

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## vieanna

думаю, это угловой дом, с двойной нумерацией
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Antique

> думаю, это угловой дом, с двойной нумерацией


 На участке два дома.

----------


## amarettaa

Ребят, подскажите, что значит: Прибутковий дом? 
то везде написано по городу, а не понятно

----------


## Antique

> Ребят, подскажите, что значит: Прибутковий дом? 
> то везде написано по городу, а не понятно


  Прибутковий будинок - (рос.) доходный дом. Синоним многоквартирного жилого дома, который имел одного владельца.

----------


## Jeep

да, предназначенный для сдачи

----------


## Пушкин

Друзья подскажите что раньше было в здании нынешнего ТЮЗа на улице Греческой?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Друзья подскажите что раньше было в здании нынешнего ТЮЗа на улице Греческой?


 Театр Оперетты.

----------


## Пушкин

> Театр Оперетты.


 Нет, до этого?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет, до этого?


  С 1916г Литературно-артистический клуб. Если мне не изменяет память, то об этом писал  Antique.

----------


## NoDVa777

Было дело...
Больше бы фоток.

----------


## Пушкин

> С 1916г Литературно-артистический клуб. Если мне не изменяет память, то об этом писал  Antique.


 Спасибо

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо


 А в здании, которое выходит на улицу с конца 1900-х годов размещалась гостиница "Театральная", в справочниках на 1904-1906 года она почему-то указана по соседнему номеру. Может ошибка, и она изначально находилась в двухэтажном доме, а может и действительно переехала из соседнего здания.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 7116577Вложение 7116579Вложение 7116580
> добрый день!
> подскажите пожалуйста, кому принадлежал  этот дом (Спиридоновская 8) до революции, и что было в нем до ВОВ?


 Где-то с 1906-1907 годов принадлежал еврею Якову Нухимовичу или Ушеровичу Сигалу, а ранее в конце ХІХ века некому Люлькимахеру, потом владельцы менялись ещё и ещё.

А что могло быть в доме до Второй мировой? Конечно же квартиры.




> Вложение 7116623
> еще такая табличка на этой улице имеется...


 Таких табличек по городу много, размещаются на первых домах улицы.

----------


## Lively

> Нет, до этого?


 В ответах был упущен определенный период. В советской довоенной Одессе в обсуждаемом здании размещался Одесский государственный еврейский театр (ГОСЕТ) (с декабря 1930 - студия, а с 1934 г - театр). Но, в послевоенное время это уже был театр "на колесах", без помещения - 365 дней в году на гастролях. В 1944 году, после освобождения Одессы, здание сразу передали одесскому военному округу;  на этой сцене размещался Театр Советской Армии Одесского военного округа. После известной "рокировки"  1953 года Армейский театр был отправлен во Львов и стал Театром Советской Армии Прикарпатского военного округа, а из Львова в обсуждаемое здание приехал Театр оперетты и стал называться Одесским театром музыкальной комедии

----------


## Пушкин

> В ответах был упущен определенный период. В советской довоенной Одессе в обсуждаемом здании размещался Одесский государственный еврейский театр (ГОСЕТ) (с декабря 1930 - студия, а с 1934 г - театр). Но, в послевоенное время это уже был театр "на колесах", без помещения - 365 дней в году на гастролях. В 1944 году, после освобождения Одессы, здание сразу передали одесскому военному округу;  на этой сцене размещался Театр Советской Армии Одесского военного округа. После известной "рокировки"  1953 года Армейский театр был отправлен во Львов и стал Театром Советской Армии Прикарпатского военного округа, а из Львова в обсуждаемое здание приехал Театр оперетты и стал называться Одесским театром музыкальной комедии


  Спасибо, но меня интересовал дореволюционный период...

----------


## Sunset_Orange

может писали уже тут, почему закрыта и заколочена правая часть дома на Жуковского между 15? похоже она аварийная? что в том доме раньше находилось?

----------


## NoDVa777

В Лунном парке был бассейн для запуска моделей (читал где-то). Кто-то помнит его с водой? Есть ли фото?

----------


## Kamin

Да, в этом бассейне пускали модели, но с водой он был не часто!  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> В Лунном парке был бассейн для запуска моделей (читал где-то). Кто-то помнит его с водой? Есть ли фото?


  ... отлично помню - всё детство прошло в том районе ... в воде было до десяти круглых ,,островков,, из бетона метра 1,5 в диаметре, по ним можно было перепрыгивать из одного конца бассейна до другого, что было очень страшно ...

----------


## NoDVa777

Я помню бассейн этот с 1987 года, т.к. учился в СШ№43 и там на "продленке" гуляли. С водой его никогда не видел (!).
Еще момент. Если раньше там находился бестиарий, может есть фото или гравюра какая-то?

----------


## verda

Материалы по истории Одесского зоопарка в 20-ых годах, могут находиться в  Одесском зоопарке. Попробуйте обратиться туда.

----------


## Альсанна

здравствуйте, а какова история большого серого здания Успенская, 4? что там было и что там сейчас?

----------


## Antique

> здравствуйте, а какова история большого серого здания Успенская, 4? что там было и что там сейчас?


 Это епархиальное женское училище, недавно Юрий Парамонов о нём писал: http://obodesse.at.ua/publ/uspenskaja_ulica/1-1-0-160, так что наверное мало что можно добавить к его словам. 

Замечу только, что на улицу выходит правый бок здания, а центральный фасад располагается со стороны Маразлиевской. До революции не было всех этих жилых домов и главный фасад выходил на территорию монастыря, а примерно за сегодняшним памятником Г.Г. Маразли была размещена большая монастырская церковь.

----------


## Альсанна

> Это епархиальное женское училище, недавно Юрий Парамонов о нём писал: http://obodesse.at.ua/publ/uspenskaja_ulica/1-1-0-160, так что наверное мало что можно добавить к его словам. 
> 
> Замечу только, что на улицу выходит правый бок здания, а центральный фасад располагается со стороны Маразлиевской. До революции не было всех этих жилых домов и главный фасад выходил на территорию монастыря, а примерно за сегодняшним памятником Г.Г. Маразли была размещена большая монастырская церковь.


 спасибо огромное))

----------


## ГеннадийАК

"сегодня",!8.08.2012
Гулял в катакомбах
В 1981 году в Одессе проездом побывал кубинский лидер Фидель Кастро. Он прибыл в Одесский порт ранним мартовским утром — Кастро направлялся в Москву на XXVI съезд Компартии СССР. Сойдя с трапа пассажирского судна энергичный кубинец проигнорировал требования приставленной к нему охраны КГБ и устремился в народ. На Приморском бульваре Фидель прогулялся до Воронцовского дворца и был встречен восторженными пионерами — ни одному ребенку кубинец не отказал в автографе. После этого он посетил Нерубайские катакомбы и встретился с кубинскими студентами, которые учились в Одессе.

----------


## NoDVa777

Фото бы глянуть!

----------


## Le Roy

> Это епархиальное женское училище, недавно Юрий Парамонов о нём писал: http://obodesse.at.ua/publ/uspenskaja_ulica/1-1-0-160, так что наверное мало что можно добавить к его словам. 
> 
> Замечу только, что на улицу выходит правый бок здания, а центральный фасад располагается со стороны Маразлиевской. До революции не было всех этих жилых домов и главный фасад выходил на территорию монастыря, а примерно за сегодняшним памятником Г.Г. Маразли была размещена большая монастырская церковь.


 На сайте музея "Христианская Одесса" о Епархиальном училище http://christmuseum.info/articles/25-stati.html
и его выпускницах http://christmuseum.info/articles/48-vospitannicy-odesskogo-eparhialnogo-zhenskogo-uchilischa.html

----------


## ЛенчиK

Народ! Прошу помощи!
Надо сделать домашнее задание :smileflag: 
Что связывает Одессу с значениями: 1, 3, 33, 36, 67, 85?
Подозреваю, что "1" - это первое апреля, "3" - три цвета на городском флаге.... а вот что означает остальное?
Если у кого-то есть версии - буду признательна!

----------


## Trs

Под это можно много чего подогнать, я думаю. 
1794+*1*=1795 — Хаджибей переименован в Одессу
1794+*3*=1797 — Одессу покидает Иосиф Дерибас
1794+*33*=1827 — вышел первый «Одесский вестник»
1794+*36*=1830 — открыта первая публичная библиотека.
1794+*67*=1861 — Александр II дал разрешение на открытие Новороссийского университета во время посещения Одессы.
1794+*85*=1879 — начато строительство нового вокзала? подписан контракт на строительство конки?

----------


## ЛенчиK

> Под это можно много чего подогнать, я думаю. 
> ......................................


 Ухтышка!!!!!!!!!!! 
Интересно!!!!!!!!!
Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Пушкин

> Фото бы глянуть!


 Нет проблем :smileflag:

----------


## NoDVa777

Где это? Не узнаю. Странно что мало фотографий такого события.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Где это? Не узнаю. Странно что мало фотографий такого события.


  Похоже на аэропорт.

----------


## Antique

> Где это? Не узнаю. Странно что мало фотографий такого события.


 http://www.meteoprog.ua/thumbnails/newsweather/cropr_681x280/big_21126.jpg

----------


## NoDVa777

Читал что Кастро прибыл на пароходе. Гулял по Приморскому бульвару. Того и возник вопрос. Почему всего две фотки в нете. Аэропорт и порт Ильичевска.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Фото бы глянуть!


 См. на ветке "Катакомбы". Разместили уже.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Читал что Кастро прибыл на пароходе. Гулял по Приморскому бульвару. Того и возник вопрос. Почему всего две фотки в нете. Аэропорт и порт Ильичевска.


 См. размещены на ветке "катакомбы", на последней стр.

----------


## NoDVa777

Видел. Ок. Три фото)))
Этого крайне мало.

----------


## Туфельщица

правда, что до водного был политех? Помогите, не могу вставить фотку, подтверждающую это, ну чайник

----------


## Antique

> правда, что до водного был политех? Помогите, не могу вставить фотку, подтверждающую это, ну чайник


 Да, политех, а Первоначально - Институт благородных девиц. Здание очень старое - середины 19 века. А  все три учебных заведения разрослись за счёт сада Института благородных девиц.

----------


## Jorjic

> правда, что до водного был политех? Помогите, не могу вставить фотку, подтверждающую это, ну чайник


 Правда, вот одна из фотографий.

----------


## LadyOd

Подскажите, что за здание в 1-ом Куликовском переулке? Ничего о нем не удалось найти.




На Отрадной,5 красуется табличка "Домъ Вильгельма Генриховича Страцъ". О нем нигде ни слова. Интересно, что он был для Одессы?

----------


## LadyOd

Напротив "Дома Страца", на Отрадной,12, стоит убитое, но еще красивое здание. И никаких опознавательных знаков.

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите, что за здание в 1-ом Куликовском переулке? Ничего о нем не удалось найти.


 Это особняк. Я писал о нём ещё весной 2012-го: http://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2012/03/12/одеса-особняк-коган-1906-р/




> Напротив "Дома Страца", на Отрадной,12, стоит убитое, но еще красивое здание. И никаких опознавательных знаков.


 Это дом Деполло, позднее Кукушкиных.

----------


## LadyOd

Интересно. Спасибо большое!

----------


## Schock

Островки не помню, но помню головастиков и полулягушек У нас укр мову читала такая себе Катерина Мыкытивна. У нее была привычка говорить тому, кто ест на уроке:  Шо ты йиж? Дай сюды! Вот мы с моим однопартником Игорьком решили не хоронить лягушонка из того самого пруда, а красиво разложив его на одеском бутерброде на маслице ( когда скибочка с полбуханки) прикинуться, что смачно закусываем на уроке. Вот Катерина и попалась. Визгу было... отлично помню - всё детство прошло в том районе ... в воде было до десяти круглых ,,островков,, из бетона метра 1,5 в диаметре, по ним можно было перепрыгивать из одного конца бассейна до другого, что было очень страшно ...[/QUOTE]

----------


## Елена Вик

Уважаемые знатоки,  возможно, кто-то может рассказать об истоии дома по улице Пироговской. Жила там в детстве, это была большая коммунальная квартира. Поискала информацию, но я не профи, поэтому удалось узнать лишь, что это Здания общества домовладельцев, арх. Я. М. Пономаренко, 1912-1914 р. И все(

----------


## Antique

> Это особняк. Я писал о нём ещё весной 2012-го: http://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2012/03/12/одеса-особняк-коган-1906-р/
> Это дом Деполло, позднее Кукушкиных.


 В дополнение: 
В 1900-х годах в доме жил генеральный консул Великобритании Джон Стюарт Смиф. К началу 1910-х он переселился в другой дом, позднее ещё раз сменил место жительства.

Также раньше дом был симетричный, равновеликий по обеим сторонам, но позднее левое крыло достроили до поворота улицы. Вероятно это произошло в те времена, когда домом владели Кукушкины. В справочнике Пилявского есть запись о строительстве дома Кукушкиных арх. В.Ы. Прохаской и Ж.Л. Гофманом в 1912-1913 году. выглядит пристройка конечно очень старомодно для тех времён, но скорее всего владельцы хотели, чтобы здание выглядело гармонично. Достроенное крыло скорее всего было более бюджетным, чем основное здание в котором устроена красивая лестничная клетка с закругленной частью. Её я рассматривал через щель, так как в вестибюле установлена металлическая дверь.

В 1913 году в доме на квартире секретаря располагалось общество вспомоществования бывшим студентам Киевского университета, бакалейная лавка Макара Чернецкого, который жил по этому адресу.
В доме также жила некая Богуславская, Василий Федорович Горященко, Владимир Николаевич Кукушкин, Карл Лорман.





> Уважаемые знатоки,  возможно, кто-то может рассказать об истоии дома по улице Пироговской. Жила там в детстве, это была большая коммунальная квартира. Поискала информацию, но я не профи, поэтому удалось узнать лишь, что это Здания общества домовладельцев, арх. Я. М. Пономаренко, 1912-1914 р. И все(


 Я и о нём когда-то писал. Комплекс крайне интересный, не в каждом городе были жилые комплексы и к тому же в таком необычном стиле: http://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2011/07/17/одеса-житловий-комплекс-товариства-д/

----------


## putilina36

Дорогие ребята! Моя семья с 1944г жила в Одессе по адресу   Маразлиевская 26 кв 16. Это небольшой особняк внутри двора, мы жили на 2 этаже с балконом, пол у которого был мраморный и старинная решетка. На входе в дом тоже была старинная решетка. Я нигде не могу найти историю этого особняка, хотя историю многих домов на нашей улице нашла. Я нашла только "Маразлиевская 26, особняк Рогозинской исключен МКТ №622/0/16-07 середина 196 от16 06 2007г из Государственного реестра памятников культурного наследия" Как мне найти этот реестр, кто такая Рогозинская и когда дом был построен? В 2008г моя дочь уже увидела наш дом достроенный 3 этажем, изменивший весь облик дома. Это так грустно, ведь это память о моей семье.

----------


## Antique

В 1885 году участок принадлежал некой Гижицкой и какие то из построек на участке могли быть построены ещё для неё. С 1890-х годов до 1910-х участком владела А.В. Рогозинская  (1910-е - по справочникам "Вся Одесса"). Но Рогозинская могла умереть на рубеже ХІХ - ХХ веков, так как другой её участок на Большой Арнаутской, 26 был продан в 1900-м году, а это могло произойти и в связи со смертью, а справочники "Вся Одесса" не очень хорошо обновлялись. К примеру участок на Маразлиевской до 1910-х годов мог быть в ведении её наследников. 

В начале 1910-х годов участком владеют Александра Смирнова и Николай Капитонович Смирнов. Николай Капитонович Смирнов был дворянином и жил неподалёку в доме Веры Степановны Петровой на Маразлиевской, 38. Где жила Александра Смирнова выяснить не удалось, в справочнике "Вся Одесса" упоминается Александра Константиновна Смирнова, которая жила  на Одария, 16, но для дворянской семьи это слишком непритязательное место, по-этому скорее всего это другая Александра Смирнова.

В 1913 году среди прочих жителей в доме жили:
Брицкая
Станислав Домбровский
Ядвига Домбровская

Внешний вид здания совершенно непонятен из-за перестройки, явно утрачены какие-то элементы. Два флигеля по краям участка скорее всего разного времени постройки и скорее всего они оба были одноэтажными. Левый выглядит очень старым, а правый построенным на рубеже веков (характерные наличники).

В особняке в левом подъезде использованы перила распространённого в Европе дизайна, а сам подъезд нещадно испорчен ремонтом.

----------


## nobl

> К сожалению того кто мог бы расказать что-то уже нет в живых, по этому и ищу информацию, а я еду к потомкам в Грузию - но они мало что знают о том что происходило в Одессе, по этому и интересуюсь этой информацией.


 А я прекрасно знаю Ивана Габашвили ) был он Грузин вот усадьба Габашвили Ивана в Грузию (правда коммунисты сильно передалали и там была школа)  крутится внизу страницы. У Ивана Габаева есть и потомки которые сейчас живут в Одессе. Еще был брат генерал-майор Габаев Прангистан Андреевич еще были сестры которые все трое имели мужей по фамилии Мачабели. Что еще сказать ? а вот видео кадры если есть где встреча с Николаем 2 мне тоже интересно. Напишите мне как то на емайле если найдется

----------


## nobl

> А я прекрасно знаю Ивана Габашвили ) был он Грузин вот усадьба Габашвили Ивана в Грузию (правда коммунисты сильно передалали и там была школа)  крутится внизу страницы. У Ивана Габаева есть и потомки которые сейчас живут в Одессе. Еще был брат генерал-майор Габаев Прангистан Андреевич еще были сестры которые все трое имели мужей по фамилии Мачабели. Что еще сказать ? а вот видео кадры если есть где встреча с Николаем 2 мне тоже интересно. Напишите мне как то на емайле если найдется


 Если вы знайте что не будь о грузин аристократов которые жили на Украине пишите прямо на емаил [email protected]
Еще был у Ивана Габашвили третьи брат Михаил который был юрист. Работал нотариусом в Калуге. У Ивана были 2 сына. Про них ничего не известно, то ли они умерли маленкие или уехали в эмиграцию а потомки которые живут в Одессе сейчас они от дочери Марии

----------


## SaMoVar

> Дорогие ребята! Моя семья с 1944г жила в Одессе по адресу   Маразлиевская 26 кв 16. Это небольшой особняк внутри двора, мы жили на 2 этаже с балконом, пол у которого был мраморный и старинная решетка. На входе в дом тоже была старинная решетка. Я нигде не могу найти историю этого особняка, хотя историю многих домов на нашей улице нашла. Я нашла только "Маразлиевская 26, особняк Рогозинской исключен МКТ №622/0/16-07 середина 196 от16 06 2007г из Государственного реестра памятников культурного наследия" Как мне найти этот реестр, кто такая Рогозинская и когда дом был построен? В 2008г моя дочь уже увидела наш дом достроенный 3 этажем, изменивший весь облик дома. Это так грустно, ведь это память о моей семье.


  Соседи.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

А. С. Пушкин писал брату Льву из Одессы в Петербург (январь — начало февраля 1824 г.): «Душа моя, меня тошнит с досады — на что ни взгляну, все такая гадость, такая подлость, такая глупость — долго ли этому быть?»:
                                                            http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/problemy-i-konflikty/27902.php

----------


## Пушкин

> А. С. Пушкин писал брату Льву из Одессы в Петербург (январь — начало февраля 1824 г.): «Душа моя, меня тошнит с досады — на что ни взгляну, все такая гадость, такая подлость, такая глупость — долго ли этому быть?»:
> http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/problemy-i-konflikty/27902.php


  Тень Пушкина - очаровательная идея, тем более что это одна из остановок (уже вторая) по маршруту памятных мест связанных с великим поэтом (по словам Губаря), но Князик, как всегда всё опошлил. (Я предполагал что это будет какой то прожектор, который будет отбрасывать тень на асфальт в виде узнаваемого силуэта) А вопрос ведь в другом - можем ли мы сделать что то лучше? И памятник Бабелю - спорный, хотелось бы нечто утонченное как памятник Утёсову. И памятник Дерибасику (основатель города заслуживает более грандиозного монумента) с ошибками даже в фамилии, памятник распятому Высоцкому... Безусловно все эти памятники нужны Одессе конечно же в другом виде, а  если мы пока не можем сделать что либо другое, давайте относится ко всему с юмором, ведь не могила же поэта -  памятный знак на углу, а всего лишь напоминающий ЕГО силуэт...

----------


## MJOLLNIR

Вроде в неплохом состоянии был дом и очень красивый. Подскажите кому принадлежал. Почему снесли?

----------


## Antique

> Вроде в неплохом состоянии был дом и очень красивый. Подскажите кому принадлежал. Почему снесли?


 http://www.skysc rapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88420193&postcount=15  

Только уберите пробел в ссылке, так как зачем то на этом форуме эфорум по ссылке (Скайскапперсити) стали блокировать.

----------


## MJOLLNIR

Спасибо)

----------


## Rys

Вопрос по нашему дому - Красный переулок 11   Есть задумка провести что-то типа Дня рождения дома - мы с детишками  и студентами а также с друзьями-архитекторами делали 90-летие одного из домов Ржепишевского в Харькове (это дед моего друга и знакомого, там еще участвовал внук Бекетова).

Нашла в сети книжку с рассказом о каждой семье-квартире нашего дома-двора в послевоенный период - просятся наружу масса идей.  Но мало информации - в свое время мой отец - историк В.Галяс работал в архивах и  где-то в тетрадках у него есть выписки и пофамильные и фактаж.
Но увы у меня упало зрение и папины мелко-бисерные записи даже в очках разбираю с трудом - а тетрадок осталось штук 20-30 разных и пока я на нужную не набрела.

Спасибо заранее тому кто подскажет-поможет.

Собираю также все фото и статьи о переулке в целом - не только по нашему дому.

----------


## Antique

> Добрый день, помогите кто может))). Мне очень нужно узнать, кто жил в доме на улице Нежинской 55. Где возможно получить эту информацию


 Со времён ІІ-й трети ХІХ века, а может и более раннего времени сохранились боковые галерейные флигеля на участке и скорее всего одноэтажный флигель делящий двор пополам. Такие двойные дворы были не редки, и особенно часто встечались а Молдаванке. Скорее всего на участке был постоялый двор и на втором дворе были конющни, склады овса, угля.

Не позднее 1898 года владельцем участка был Л. Ягелло-Митавский. В начале 1900-х годов был сооружён фасадный двухэтажный дом с жилым подвалом. Оформлен он сдержанно, но благородно, в подъезде была установлена лестница с очень дорогими перилами тонкой работы, оконные рамы были украшены нетривиальным венецианским стеклом. Автором проекта вероятно был архитектор В.М. Кабиольский, который отличался именно подобной сдержанной манерой и к тому же напротив располагается построенный в 1892 году дом его авторства. Вероятно тогда же боковые флигеля были частично надстроены и оборудованы новыми металлическими лестницами мастерской В. Рестеля.  Таким образом дорогих квартир на участке было всего четыре, остальные квартиры являются достаточно скромными.

Между 1905 и 1907 годами участок оказывается во владении Немецкого евангелического баптистского общества. Не исключено, что прошлый собственник тоже с ним был как-то связан, фамилия может иметь немецкое происхождение. Судя по названию, общество представляло интересы немцев баптистов, а участок был приобретён с целью пополнения средств общества от сдачи квартир в аренду. Тогда многие храмы и общества добывали средства при помощи недвижимости.

C 1911 года президентом общества был проповедник Иоганн Фердинандович Любек, который жил в одной из квартир дома, а общество собиралось у него на квартире. По словам старожилов во втором дворе располагался молитвенный дом, но похоже, что он уже разобран. В доме также жил родственник президента Бруно Иванович Любек, работник филиала АО "Вакуум, Ойль Ко", однако он не состоял в Баптистском обществе (то есть не руководил общиной).  Упомянутое Акционерное общество располагалось скорее всего в столице, а одесский филиал арендовал помещения на Еврейской, 10. Компания занималась продажей масел.

В 1913 году в доме проживала некая Мария Попович, про остальных жильцов мне ничего не известно, также замечу, что кроме президента в доме никто из общества не проживал. 

После революции был надстроен третий этаж главного здания из-за чего дом теперь выглядит очень негармонично, а во втором дворе был построен спортзал для находящейся неподалёку школы (бывшей частной гимназии).

----------


## Shah

Подскажите, где было сделано фото?

----------


## Lively

> Подскажите, где было сделано фото?


 Вроде бы обсуждали уже, и не один раз. Сошлись на мнении, что это внутренний дворик во дворце моряков. Хотя очень похоже на летний театр в горсаду.

----------


## SaMoVar

> http://www.skysc rapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88420193&postcount=15  
> 
> Только уберите пробел в ссылке, так как зачем то на этом форуме эфорум по ссылке (Скайскапперсити) стали блокировать.


 За мадам Маразли мне бабушка рассказывала. И за стены, оббитые атласом. Это дом - соседний с нашим.

----------


## Marberry

Это дача Петрококино. Если зайти во внутрь, то сохранилась старинная деревянная лестница с вензелями, которые хорошо читаются. Дача Бродского это корпус №1. Так же на территории дача Исмаилова - корпус №6 . И. еще три дачи...,пруд от источника (захламленный). Напротив санатория была дача баронов Корнелли, крестных моей пробабушки.

----------


## Antique

> Это дача Петрококино. Если зайти во внутрь, то сохранилась старинная деревянная лестница с вензелями, которые хорошо читаются. Дача Бродского это корпус №1. Так же на территории дача Исмаилова - корпус №6 . И. еще три дачи...,пруд от источника (захламленный). Напротив санатория была дача баронов Корнелли, крестных моей пробабушки.


 А о чём, собственно, речь? На последних двух страницах этой темы я не увидел упоминаний дач.

----------


## [email protected]

Всех с праздником!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Trs

> А о чём, собственно, речь? На последних двух страницах этой темы я не увидел упоминаний дач.


 Если в теме появляется пост, который ни к чему не привязан, нужно смотреть первую страницу, какой бы старой она не была.

----------


## Fransiella

> Подскажите кто знает, что было по адресу фонтанская дорога 23 в середине 90-х?
> До того как кивалов его захватил. Спасибо


 Была или школа, или какой-то вычислительный центр. Здание сильно перестроили

----------


## GQ

Был техникум. Не помню точно название. Основное направление подготовка специалистов для работы на станках ЧПУ. Техникум располагался в высотке, остальные здания в округе и стадион то же относились к нему.

----------


## Пчела 13

> Подскажите кто знает, что было по адресу фонтанская дорога 23 в середине 90-х?
> До того как кивалов его захватил. Спасибо


 
Да! Да! Там был техникум, у меня родственник заканчивал его на плотника.

----------


## Горбунков С.С.

там было гпту №10..готовило плотников, слесарей, токарей и фрейзировщиков

----------


## kravshik

> Был техникум. Не помню точно название. Основное направление подготовка специалистов для работы на станках ЧПУ. Техникум располагался в высотке, остальные здания в округе и стадион то же относились к нему.


 было *СПТУ № 1*,я сам его заканчивал....в лихие 90-е......Высотное здание было само училище,а в этом здании был вроде какой-то вычислительный центр,мы еще ходили туда учиться изучать работу и принцип ЭВМ....был и стадион и огромное здание в котором находилась библиотека училища....чуть ниже по улице были мастерские ,были цеха фрезерный,токарный,столяра и плотники.

Эх было время...........

----------


## kravshik

> там было гпту №10..готовило плотников, слесарей, токарей и фрейзировщиков


 *СПТУ № 1*  и плюс еще электриков

----------


## GQ

Если не ошибаюсь ещё была учебная типография рядом. В том здании, которое между церковью и спорт площадкой.

----------


## Парусник

*Дом № 6 по Осипова,тоже увековечили.*

----------


## Trs

Изувековечили.

Типографика и грамматика авторам доски чужды. И самое главное — дом построен в 1901 году. Какой там Рухомовский и 1896 год?..

----------


## Antique

> Изувековечили.
> 
> Типографика и грамматика авторам доски чужды. И самое главное — дом построен в 1901 году. Какой там Рухомовский и 1896 год?..


 Да уж, действительно с домом промахнулись. Мне вообще кажется странным хвалиться мастерством использованным не на благое дело. Если бы не Александр Гун, то Рухомский не был бы известен даже в Одессе.

----------


## NoDVa777

_В "Figaro" напечатана следующая телеграмма из Одессы от 25-го (12-го) марта: "Гравер Израиль Рахумовский, живущий на Успенской ул., в доме 36 , категорически заявил, что он сделал тиару, заказанную ему в 1896 г одним жителем г. Керчи и попавшую впоследствии в Лувр. Рахумовский готов ехать в Париж, если на поездку ему будет выдано 1200 фр."_

----------


## Momsik

У меня вопрос к знатокам Одессы. Даже два )

  вопрос который меня озадачил и ответ в доступных ресурсах не смогла найти. Таких приветствий по городу несколько. Почему их стали размещать на входах в подъезды, были-ли они как-то связаны между собой одним владельцем или архитектором?  Это вход в дом по ул.Коблевской
И еще один "коблевский" экземпляр, фрагмент двери по адресу Коблевская, 41
  достаточно на мой взгляд нестандартный элемент украшения двери, обычно это геометрия или более-менее читаемые лица. Тут маскарон какой-то. Было-ли это единичным случаем украшения, почему такая  "восточная" стилистика?
Заранее спасибо всем кто заинтересуется и поделится знаниями

----------


## Momsik

Приношу извинения за размер фото.

----------


## Antique

> опрос который меня озадачил и ответ в доступных ресурсах не смогла найти. Таких приветствий по городу несколько. Почему их стали размещать на входах в подъезды, были-ли они как-то связаны между собой одним владельцем или архитектором?  Это вход в дом по ул.Коблевской


 Вот вы заходите в подьезд, а тут вам приветствие на латыни. Это благородно и приятно. В одном доме на Молдаванке подражая более изысканным домовладениям центра ограничились менее благородным "Привет" на русском языке. Есть ещё русскоязычное "здравствуйте" на Дворянской удице выбитое на мраморе. 

С архитекторами или владельцами никак не связано. В каталогах мастерских, где изготавливали мозаичные полы были размещены разные узоры и в том числе приветствие на латыни, некоторым домовладельцам видимо нравилось это, вот они и заказывали. Стоит всё же заметить, что такие надписи размещали именно в дорогих домах.

Про дверь мне сложно сказать, ассортимент дверей очень велик, вполне может быть ещё что-нибудь не антропоморфное, каких то правил на этот счёт нет.

----------


## Momsik

> Вот вы заходите в подьезд, а тут вам приветствие на латыни. Это благородно и приятно.


    Спасибо огромное за такой оперативный ответ. И для меня открытие что на Дворянской есть "Здравствуйте".

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо огромное за такой оперативный ответ. И для меня открытие что на Дворянской есть "Здравствуйте".


 Кажется 28-й номер, я лично только на фотографии видел.

А на счёт Salve на Коблевской, 42, то здание проектировал архитектор В.И. Шмидт. У него же на Преображенской, 13 аналогичная надпись. У архитектора Минкуса в двух домах встречается.

----------


## Momsik

> А на счёт Salve на Коблевской, 42, то здание проектировал архитектор В.И. Шмидт. У него же на Преображенской, 13 аналогичная надпись. У архитектора Минкуса в двух домах встречается.


 Всё-таки пристрастия были у архитекторов повторить salve  :smileflag:   Кстати, происхождение латинское  как можно найти во многих источниках или итальянское? В итальянском это тоже приветствие

----------


## Antique

[QUOTE=Momsik;50898541]Всё-таки пристрастия были у архитекторов повторить salve  :smileflag:   Кстати, происхождение латинское  как можно найти во многих источниках или итальянское? 




> В итальянском это тоже приветствие


 Слово латинское, заимствованное язіками:
    Italian: salve
    Portuguese: salve
    Romanian: salve
    Spanish: salve
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/salve#Latin

----------


## Antique

> Всё-таки пристрастия были у архитекторов повторить salve


 Это конечно громко сказано, из многих десятков зданий у архитектора Минкуса Salve встречается только два раза, у Шмидта не знаю, но вполне вероятно, что только двумя образцами дело и ограничилось.

По времени постройки здания с такими надписями строятся с 1890-х до середины 1900-х. Приветъ и Здравствуйте скорее всего появились в 1910-х годах.

----------


## victor.odessa

Дворец связи: самый большой в Одессе солнечный фонарь и гигантский холл (фоторепортаж)

http://dumskaya.net/news/dvorec-na-sadovoj-fotoreportag-039665/

----------


## Кrista

Читаю темку и хочу осилить до конца, но хочу спросить у знающих
По ссылке в статье указано, что



> Чумная гора мягко спускается к консервному заводу и мореходке. Когда-то на их месте располагался сад с прекрасным названием «Трезвость». Он принадлежал обществу непьющих граждан. Леонид Утесов: «Нигде не было такого количества пьяных, как здесь».


 Но на сколько я знаю - Утесов говорил это о парке трезвости и имел ввиду парк ильича, где было первое кладбище, но не парк, где мореходка?..... Или я ошибаюсь?
http://odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/chumka.html

----------


## Lively

> ...Но насколько я знаю - Утесов говорил это о парке трезвости и имел ввиду парк ильича, где было первое кладбище, но не парк, где мореходка?..... Или я ошибаюсь?


 Ошибаетесь. Сад трезвости находился там, где  описано в статье. Ориентируйтесь на высокое здание института телевидения. - это примерно там.

----------


## Ranke

> Ошибаетесь. Сад трезвости находился там, где  описано в статье. Ориентируйтесь на высокое здание института телевидения. - это примерно там.


 Вложение 8933710 1919

Вложение 8934173 1922

----------


## kravshik

пл. Толбухина 1963г., с крыши дома ул. Краснова 17 

 Фото Дергачёва А.К

----------


## Сергей К

Здравствуйте. Не могу понять, что за дом изображен на фотографии. Может кто то его узнает?)

----------


## Antique

> Здравствуйте. Не могу понять, что за дом изображен на фотографии. Может кто то его узнает?)


 Гоголя, 23.

А что это за книга?

----------


## Сергей К

Спасибо!! Думаю это книга о французах в Одессе, что была напечатана пару лет назад.

----------


## Antique

Оказывается дом Навроцкого первоначально занимал чуть ли не в два раза мсеньше места чем в начале ХХ века. Может быть кто нибудь знает когда именно произошло расширение здания и кем?

----------


## Альсанна

расскажите, пожалуйста, что за дом по адресу ул. Перекопской дивизии, 31. видно, что дом старый, но довольно странной формы. что там было и что там сейчас?
спасибо!

----------


## Trs

https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2011/11/12/%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%B0-%D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B6-%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D  0%B2%D0%B0-%E2%80%9C%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%B  F%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BE-2/

----------


## Antique

> расскажите, пожалуйста, что за дом по адресу ул. Перекопской дивизии, 31. видно, что дом старый, но довольно странной формы. что там было и что там сейчас?
> спасибо!


 Перепутал улицу, написал про Градоначальницкую, 31. Ладно, оставлю этот текст здесь, если уж набрал.


Дом по Градоначальницкой, 31 был в І или ІІ трети ХІХ века и перестроен для Тодора (Теодора) В. Волчева инженером-техником М.И. Сталем в 1899 году, Волчев поселился в одной из квартир этого дома. Архитектор Сталь для других владельцев также построил в соседнем квартале дома по Косвенной, 6 и 8. 

В конце 1900-х годов Т.В. Волчев  приобрёл также дом на Косвенной, 10, между 1912 и 1913 годами вся его недвижимость 

В 1913 году дом принадлежал Федору Ивановичу Волчеву.

----------


## Antique

> https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2011/11/12/%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%B0-%D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B6-%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D  0%B2%D0%B0-%E2%80%9C%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%B  F%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BE-2/


 Ссылка не работает, я обычно использую такую настройку браузера при которых запись декодируется: https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2011/11/12/одеса-котедж-товариства-“самодопомо-2/




> расскажите, пожалуйста, что за дом по адресу ул. Перекопской дивизии, 31. видно, что дом старый, но довольно странной формы. что там было и что там сейчас? спасибо!


 Собственно про здание написано по ссылке выше, но вот соседние дома, которые вас не заинтересовали построены в тот же период (+-2 года). Например там, где находится Юридическая поликлиника, краснокирпичный дом и всё что рядом, все дома в школе АСТР, здание, где находится банк Credi Agricole. 

Если бы не пристройки, то здание имело бы более осмысленный вид. По дому на Пионерской, 5 было бы более понятно первоначальное состояние, так как в посёлке Самопомощь строили преимущественно по типовым проектам.

----------


## doc-men

Так выглядел этот дом в 60-ые годы прошлого столетья.

Взято тут: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/57011.html

----------


## Antique

О да, это Trs раздобыл данную фотографию в архиве ТТУ.

----------


## Альсанна

Спасибо огромное за ответ!
Пристройки действительно придают убогости зданию... Как и везде.

----------


## nikolay8670

здравствуйте скажите плиз где можно посмотреть старенькие фото Одессы и достопримечательностей? улицы ,и т д. с 1980-х годов и по сегодня очень интересно ... хочется взглянуть какой раньше была Одесса . может у кого то есть фотки какие то или ссылки на альбомы с фотками. очень прошу показать .спасибо

----------


## victor.odessa

> здравствуйте скажите плиз где можно посмотреть старенькие фото Одессы и достопримечательностей? улицы ,и т д. с 1980-х годов и по сегодня очень интересно ... хочется взглянуть какой раньше была Одесса . может у кого то есть фотки какие то или ссылки на альбомы с фотками. очень прошу показать .спасибо


 http://humus.livejournal.com/3030570.html
http://swalker.org/other/2114-odessa-70-80-h-godov-proshlogo-veka.html

----------


## Горбунков С.С.

> здравствуйте скажите плиз где можно посмотреть старенькие фото Одессы и достопримечательностей? улицы ,и т д. с 1980-х годов и по сегодня очень интересно ... хочется взглянуть какой раньше была Одесса . может у кого то есть фотки какие то или ссылки на альбомы с фотками. очень прошу показать .спасибо


 вот вам ролик - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6eWR6KYcdA

----------


## nikolay8670

очень красивіе фото .еще хочу)

----------


## Antique

> очень красивіе фото .еще хочу)


 Тут за всевозможные периоды: http://www.odessastory.info/GALLERY/index.php?cat=10172

----------


## GQ

Режиссер: Жан Лодс; текст от автора читает И.Бабель
Документальный фильм "Одесса", который снимал в 1935 году французский режиссер Жан Лодс (1905 -1975 ), считался утраченным. 
Был обнаружен в России в 2001 году.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utEVtHJarFs

----------


## Trs

Текст от автора написан Бабелем, а не читает Бабель.

----------


## Antique

То есть автор текста - Исаак Бабель, а читает некто другой.

----------


## Antique

> Ну, вот. Теперь все стало на свои места. Можно внести во все источники точную дату постройки дома на Внешней улице, 4.
> 
> Доподлинно выяснено, что это здание строилось "Обществом попечения нищих" с июня 1886 года по проекту архитектора Влодека. Освящение дома состоялось 26 октября 1886 года. Если кому интересны подробности этого, то их можно найти на страницах одесских газет того времени, которые широко освещали это событие.


 Похоже, что не доподлинно. Упомянутому вами обществу принадлежало здание на Старопортофранковской улице, 8, никакое другое здание неизвестно, в Одесса 1874-1894 тоже упоминается только один одноэтажный дом. Удивляет дата постройки, так как в 1883 году здание должно уже было быть. Я только что вспомнил ,что с обратной стороны здания в люнете ворот располагается дата 1886 год, вероятно в 1883 году одноэтажное здание имело меньшие размеры, и в 1886 году было достроено либо старый дом вообще снесён.



А приют Общества о недостаточных студентов, как всё-таки оказалось сооружён Тодоровым. Не зря здание так похоже на Массовский приют. По поводу здания на Мечникова, 4 есть научная публикация: http://minilib.onu.edu.ua/index.php/main/article/download/16/13

----------


## viknaodessa

> здравствуйте скажите плиз где можно посмотреть старенькие фото Одессы и достопримечательностей? улицы ,и т д. с 1980-х годов и по сегодня очень интересно ... хочется взглянуть какой раньше была Одесса . может у кого то есть фотки какие то или ссылки на альбомы с фотками. очень прошу показать .спасибо


 Еще вот такой проект есть: http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/

----------


## Скрытик

> Еще вот такой проект есть: http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/


 Проект классный. И очень здорово внизу расписаны положения об авторских правах. Только вот эта фотка  была сделана и выложена мной именно на этом форуме, о чем ваш проект скромно умолчал.
Думская уже доигралась с воровством информации с ОФ...

----------


## Скрытик

> здравствуйте скажите плиз где можно посмотреть старенькие фото Одессы и достопримечательностей? улицы ,и т д. с 1980-х годов и по сегодня очень интересно ... хочется взглянуть какой раньше была Одесса . может у кого то есть фотки какие то или ссылки на альбомы с фотками. очень прошу показать .спасибо


 Вот тут смотрите: http://odessastory.info/gallery/index.php
Особенно вот эти альбомы: http://odessastory.info/gallery/index.php?cat=10172

----------


## Aдвокат

> Мне почему-то помнится, что там было какое-то детское учреждение - то ли детский дом, то ли что-то в таком роде. Но не роддом. Сейчас посмотрел по телефонному справочнику тех лет - такого роддома нет.

----------


## rusticus

Добрый день всем. Есть неподалеку от 3 ст. Черноморской дороги дом, в 2гис он обозначен как ремонтируемое здание по адресу Валентины Терешковой 3 дробь 5. Хотя оно просто заброшено. А что там было?

----------


## Lively

> Добрый день всем. Есть неподалеку от 3 ст. Черноморской дороги дом, в 2гис он обозначен как ремонтируемое здание по адресу Валентины Терешковой 3 дробь 5. Хотя оно просто заброшено. А что там было?


 Швейная фабрика

----------


## GQ

> Швейная фабрика


 Ателье мод с учебным комбинатом и производственными мощностями.

----------


## rusticus

> Ателье мод с учебным комбинатом и производственными мощностями.


 Швейная вряд ли, здание явно не промышленное, а вот последнее - очень даже может быть. Даже сбоку угадывается доска почета. Из швейных знаю только Воровского. Но её построили уже в начале 90-х, а вот предмет сабжа явно советское детище. Тем более по соседству с хрущевками и даже не знаю, как называются двухэтажки, что появились ранее хрущевок, но в послевоенное время. Хотя их сталинками не назовешь.

----------


## Trs

Типологически это вполне сталинки. Один исследователь архитектуры даже проводит определённые параллели между этими домами и довоенными проектами. Хотя и строились они примерно в 1957–58 годах.

----------


## GQ

Двухэтажные дома, на этом и соседнем квартале, построены до войны. На этом месте до войны находился военный городок, воинская часть и стрельбище (сразу за ателье, спорт площадка). В двухэтажных домах проживали офицеры с семьями. По типу они не относятся не к "сталинкам" не к "домам специалистов"(довоенные предшественники сталинок)
Это дома казарменного типа (похожие есть на проспекте Шевченко).

----------


## Trs

1. Это не дома казарменного типа. 
2. Где на проспекте Шевченко есть такие дома?

----------


## Lively

> Двухэтажные дома, на этом и соседнем квартале, построены до войны. На этом месте до войны находился военный городок, воинская часть и стрельбище (сразу за ателье, спорт площадка). В двухэтажных домах проживали офицеры с семьями. По типу они не относятся не к "сталинкам" не к "домам специалистов"(довоенные предшественники сталинок) Это дома казарменного типа (похожие есть на проспекте Шевченко).


 Привожу фрагмент большого аэрофотоснимке Люфтваффе начала августа 1941.  Примерно в середине, в верхней части фрагмента видны пороховые склады, которые были сожжены с людьми 19 октября того же 1941 года. Контуры Стрельбищного поля и его размеры указаны белым пунктиром. Никаких домов, в "которых проживали офицеры с семьями" на снимке нет. Насколько я знаю, обсуждаемые дома были построены хозспособом в 1956 году  одновременно с домами по Черноморской дороге 27 в бытность зам.по тылу Одесского военного округа Шалимова и получивших неофициальное название "Шалимовка". Что же касается проспекта Шевченко, действительно, дома поселка канатчиков, затерявшиеся среди хрущевок в районе ул Довженко очень похожи на обсуждаемые дома. А ныне уже не существующий дом по адресу "Кирпичный переулок 9" - вообще был близнец.

----------


## Antique

> По типу они не относятся не к "сталинкам" не к "домам специалистов"(довоенные предшественники сталинок)
> Это дома казарменного типа (похожие есть на проспекте Шевченко).


 Сталинки - понятие общее, в пределах советской эпохи можно относить всё неокласическое. Сталинка - это не типология, а дух эпохи. Дом специалистов - просто роскошный многоэтажный дом, такие здания существуют в разных стилевых направлениях.

----------


## Trs

На проспекте Шевченко в районе большого дома канатного завода действительно есть несколько малоэтажных сталинок. Они прямые родственники домам на Адмиральском проспекте и в посёлке ЗОР. Это распространённая серия жилых домов, которая появилась в 1948 году и строилась до середины пятидесятых.

А вот такие дома, как на Сибирской, есть на на месте артскладов с другой стороны Люстдорфской дороги, Генерала Швыгина, Зоопарковой (массивы), Скворцова, 24 (два дома) и много где рассредоточены поодиночно. Это какая-то неизвестная серия, с огромной вероятностью разработанная Военпроектом. Из домов с известными годами постройки, есть 1956, 1957 и 1958.

----------


## GQ

> 2. Где на проспекте Шевченко есть такие дома?


 
Не такие, а похожие. период постройки 15-20 годы, 20века. Известны как Каховские казармы. 



> Привожу фрагмент большого аэрофотоснимке Люфтваффе начала августа 1941. Примерно в середине, в верхней части фрагмента видны пороховые склады, которые были сожжены с людьми 19 октября того же 1941 года.


 На предложенной вами карте район нынешнего "МегаДома" и улицы Толбухина. Обсуждаемый район на карте не запечатлён, территориально находиться выше и правей. Два военных городка находились рядом друг с другом. Далее шел "Школьный аэродром", территория аэроклуба.



> Дом специалистов - просто роскошный многоэтажный дом, такие здания существуют в разных стилевых направлениях.


 Можно фото одесских домов специалистов?



> Они прямые родственники домам на Адмиральском проспекте и в посёлке ЗОР. Это распространённая серия жилых домов, которая появилась в 1948 году и строилась до середины пятидесятых.


 Дома на Адмиральском проспекте (Патриса Лумумбе) довоенной постройки, как собственно и дома на 3 станции Черноморской дороги.
Летом 1941 года  среди этих домов располагался  69-й истребительно авиационный полк.

----------


## Lively

> На предложенной вами карте район нынешнего "МегаДома" и улицы Толбухина. Обсуждаемый район на карте не запечатлён, территориально находиться выше и правей. Два военных городка находились рядом друг с другом. Далее шел "Школьный аэродром", территория аэроклуба.....Дома на Адмиральском проспекте (Патриса Лумумбе) довоенной постройки, как собственно и дома на 3 станции Черноморской дороги.
> Летом 1941 года  среди этих домов располагался  69-й истребительно авиационный полк.


 Вы кардинально ошибаетесь в привязке объектов на снимке. На приведенном мною снимке: вверху, вдоль дороги, с правой стороны - пороховые склады. Далее "перекресток" - нынешняя 3 станция Люстдорфской дороги. Горизонтальный белый пунктир проходит практически там, где сейчас улица Терешковой, вертикальный, вниз, - старая Люстдорфская дорога, на этом участке сейчас - улица Комарова. От верхнего правого угла белых пунктиров, чуть ниже, вправо и вниз (по часовому циферблату направление на цифру "4") идет Большефонтанская (сейчас - Люстдорфская) дорога. И т. д. Снимок, фрагмент которого я привел - весьма громоздкий, охватывает мыс "Большой фонтан" и более. Его легко найти в сети. Что же касается даты возведения домов на Адмиральском проспекте, то достаточно просто пройтись по означенному проспекту и прочитать на фронтоне практически каждого дома указанную дату постройки. Судоремонтный поселок возводился хозспособом, на начальном этапе с привлечением военнопленных (немецких, румынских, венгерских) с конца 40-х по 1959 год. История его возведения общеизвестна, информации в сети много...

----------


## Trs

*Все* дома на Адмиральском проспекте относятся к послевоенным типовым проектам. Среди них преобладает серия 228, упоминавшаяся мной выше, но не названная, она появилась в 1948 году. Кроме того, присутствует серия 201, утверждённая не позднее 1947 года (восемь домов + один на Ген. Швыгина) и две вариации повторно применяемого проекта углового дома, разработанного Од. филиалом Гипрограда, опять-таки, конца сороковых, с переработкой в пятидесятых. Более ранний вариант на Судостроительной, более поздний на Лунина и Гераневой. Школа послевоенная, к/т «Вымпел» — опять-таки послевоенный типовой проект Зои Осиповны Брод.

P. S. Дом специалистов: http://transphoto.ru/photo/505567/

P. P. S. В тему о домах на Адмиральском — узнаёте http://domofoto.ru/photo/8981/ ?

----------


## Antique

> Не такие, а похожие. период постройки 15-20 годы, 20века. Известны как Каховские казармы.


 Скорее всего это дореволюционная постройка, так как в справочниках упоминаются казармы на Аркадийской дороге. Единственные в своём роде, ни на что не похожи. Не думаю, что есть смысл упоминать их в контексте текущей беседы.




> Можно фото одесских домов специалистов?


 Вы так говорите, будто бы они в Одессе были. Впрочем комплекс на Французском бульваре, 12 возможно подойдёт под это определение, так как по слухам в нём обитали работники различных предприятий.




> На предложенной вами карте район нынешнего "МегаДома" и улицы Толбухина. Обсуждаемый район на карте не запечатлён, территориально находиться выше и правей. Два военных городка находились рядом друг с другом. Далее шел "Школьный аэродром", территория аэроклуба.


 В оригинале карты запечатлена обширная територия вместе со школьным аэродромом, на которой этих зданий нет. Старожилы часто ошибаются и плодят разного рода легенды, по этому самое лучшее опираться на подобные снимки, где однозначно видно что есть что.

----------


## Trs

Комплекс на Французском бульваре, 12, назывался домом специалистов и в документах. В частности, о выдаче ордеров на квартиры.

----------


## GQ

Lively, я родился и вырос на улице Сибирской. В период начала 80 -х там ещё были живы старики жившие в эти домах до войны. Всё, что я писал выше знаю с их слов. Часть двухэтажных домов были построены до войны, часть сразу после. История стрельбище, на месте гаражей и спорт площадки тоже известна с их слов. Когда разбивали спорт площадку экскаватор поднимал ковшом с малой глубины огромное кол-во всевозможных гильз.  
По поводу пр.Адмиральского Вы правы. Внешняя похожесть домов ввела в заблуждение, судостроительный посёлок возник после войны. 
До войны там были двухэтажные деревянные бараки. 

Trs, по Адмиральскому согласен. 
По "домам специалистов" вот наиболее яркий представитель (на заднем плане)

Похожий дом Французский 12 (целый комплекс домов).
Но существует целый ряд "домов специалистов" более так сказать простого уровня, построенных в период с 1929 и по 1940 годы. 
Дома как правило 3-4 этажные, напоминают "сталинки" несколько таких домов расположены в районе Б.Арнаутской / Белинского второй ряд домов.

----------


## Antique

Старики были детьми, когда эти дома строились, память как правило подводит за такой большой период. Навряд ли там вообще кто-то жил, кроме сторожей, для возникновения посёлка не было тогда предпосылок, слишком далеко от центра. После войны в каких то старых постройках могли устроить жильё, но опять же всё было снесено в период строительства посёлка.

Дома на Маразлиевской и на Б. Арнаутской ведомственные, никакого отношения к домам специалистов не имеют. Дома специалистов появились в результате постановления 1932 года. На счёт внешнего вида зданий на Большой Арнаутской, то он отличается от первоначального, при восстановлении добавили декор.

----------


## Antique

> Похожий дом Французский 12 (целый комплекс домов).


 один архитектор, одна эпоха, потому и похожи. Ничего удивительного.

----------


## Antique

> Дома как правило 3-4 этажные, напоминают "сталинки".


 Вот всё у вас вверх тормашками. После установления советской власти строительство зданий велось по заказу отдельных учреждений, предприятий. Более богатые учреждения возводили соответственно более значительные здания, у некоторых заводов было по несколько многоэтажных зданий, иные же ограничивались 1-2 этажными рабочими посёлками или флигельками в районах плотной застройки. 

В период НЭПа строились и кооперативные дома.

Дома специалистов сооружались по заказу правительства (уровень горсоветов) и в них могли проживать специалисты любых предприятий.

Условно домом специалистов можно считать дом ИТР "Водник" на пр. Шевченко, 9, так как он предназначался для инженеров, но вероятно возведён по заказу Министерства транспорта, а не города, что не позволяет его отвести к Домам специалистов.

----------


## Lively

> ... я родился и вырос на улице Сибирской. В период начала 80 -х там ещё были живы старики жившие в эти домах до войны. Всё, что я писал выше знаю с их слов. Часть двухэтажных домов были построены до войны, часть сразу после. История стрельбище, на месте гаражей и спорт площадки тоже известна с их слов. Когда разбивали спорт площадку экскаватор поднимал ковшом с малой глубины огромное кол-во всевозможных гильз.


  Сегодня поинтересовался у жительницы дома по Сибирской 4 И.Н., 1939 года рождения, когда были построены эти дома. Она четко назвала год - 1956, заметив, что дома по Сибирской/Маршрутной начали строить чуть раньше домов на месте сгоревших пороховых складов. Первые годы на месте спортплощадки и гаражей/голубятни жители устроили огороды, причем с этих огородов отлично просматривался только что построенный (1958) кинотеатр "Вымпел". Еще через пару лет (1960) были построены дома (хрущевки) по Черноморской дороге 88А, 88Б, 88В. За "Б" и "В" ничего не могу сказать, а дом 88А также имел отношение к военному ведомству. В нем получили квартиры заслуженные фронтовики и, далеко не рядовые. В постсоветское время к одному из них на похороны приезжал маршал авиации Шапошников... Ответ на вопрос почему другого летчика дальней бомбардировочной авиации, боевого генерала, которому в 1960 году не исполнилось и 44 лет отправляют в отставку и жалуют квартиру в хрущевке "на  задворках" тогдашней Одессы - отдельная тема. "Миллион двести", уволенных без разбора Хрущевым в это время еще ждет своего детального описания. Сразу вспоминается Герой Советского Союза Генерал-полковник Сиднев Борис Арсентьевич, живший в соседнем с нами отгороженном особняке на Пролетарском бульваре 63/65, который не побоялся высказать Хрущеву все, что он думает по поводу 1200000 и отправленный в 50!!! лет в отставку. Повторю: в 50 лет, генерал-полковник, Герой советского Союза! В отставку!  Но это, действительно отдельная тема...
   Что же касается обилия стреляных гильз в начале места, которое долгие годы называлось "Стрельбищным полем"....как то само собой разумеющееся..  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Trs

Это описание дат постройки идеально вписывается в известные сведения о таких домах. Спасибо.

----------


## GQ

> После установления советской власти строительство зданий велось по заказу отдельных учреждений, предприятий. Более богатые учреждения возводили соответственно более значительные здания, у некоторых заводов было по несколько многоэтажных зданий, иные же ограничивались 1-2 этажными рабочими посёлками или флигельками в районах плотной застройки.


 Именно такие дома под общим названием "дома специалистов" я и имел в виду. 
Ведомственные дома построенные для служащих предприятий. Строились они как правило в период с 1929 по  1941 годы. И в большинстве своём были похожи по архитектуре (по крайне мере в Одессе). 
Внешне они больше всего похожи на "сталинки" и "хрущёвки". 

Lively, по поводу домов 88а, 88б и 88в абсолютно согласен. 
88а квартиры получали лётчики. Я рос в этом доме. Дед был майором авиации.
88б если не ошибаюсь был домом военных моряков.
А 88 в имел отношение к медикам, но не уверен, что военным. 

По поводу слов жителя Сибирской 4 комментировать сложно. 
Я помню слова тех очевидцев которые в войну уже были взрослыми и говорили, что жили в этих домах ещё до войны. 
Жили на территории воинской части, а дома относились к офицерским казармам этого городка.

----------


## Antique

> По поводу слов жителя Сибирской 4 комментировать сложно. 
> Я помню слова тех очевидцев которые в войну уже были взрослыми и говорили, что жили в этих домах ещё до войны. 
> Жили на территории воинской части, а дома относились к офицерским казармам этого городка.


 На аэрофотосьёмке на месте Сибирской и прочих улиц гуляет ветер в поле. По этому ну здесь не могли жить, разве что в тентовых палатках.

----------


## Antique

> Ведомственные дома построенные для служащих предприятий. Строились они как правило в период с 1929 по  1941 годы. И в большинстве своём были похожи по архитектуре (по крайне мере в Одессе). 
> Внешне они больше всего похожи на "сталинки" и "хрущёвки".


 Так вот я о том, что другие жилые дома практически в то время и не строились, практически всё для предприятий. 

По архитектуре они похожи, так как таковы были архитектурные тенденции в то время в мире. То что вы называете похожими на хрущёвки построено в стиле Функционализма (дом НКВД на Мечникова например).

Сталинки с 1932 года строились (как правило окончание строительства происходило на 2-3 года позднее чем составление проекта).

----------


## Momsik

Добрый вечер всем!  Здание бывшего управления рыбколхоза им. Шмидта. Если историю о том как спасли памятник и за какую сумму перепродают участок гугл выдаёт, то историю особняка найти сложно.

----------


## Antique

> Добрый вечер всем!  Здание бывшего управления рыбколхоза им. Шмидта. Если историю о том как спасли памятник и за какую сумму перепродают участок гугл выдаёт, то историю особняка найти сложно.


 Действительно, историю никто не писал и она сгинула в небытие. Адресов в данной местности участки не имели, и без старинных кадастровых карт и ситуационных планов владельцев определить невозможно. Да и сохранились ли такие карты вообще, до Октябрьской революции они должны были быть, но я никогда не слышал чтобы их упоминали в наши дни.

Большой Фонтан (да и Средний тоже) - место загадочное, упоминался он в источниках не часто, вменяемые адреса появились уже в позднее советское время и в настоящий момент это самая неисследованная часть Одессы, практически белое пятно.

----------


## Antique

> историю особняка найти сложно.


 Заработал снова сайт исторических карт и кое что удалось определить. Участок скорее всего в начале ХХ века имел №60. В 1903-1907 годах №60 принадлежал Султановской, в 1911-1913 годах (а может и позднее) - присяжному поверенному Якову Германовичу Натансону, издателю газеты и издательства "Одесские Новости" и члену нескольких благотворительных обществ. Натансон проживал на Успенской, 37.

Кто владел участком перед 1911 годом непонятно, может его перекупал некий посредник. Владелец до 1903 года тоже не известен, им был кто-то другой, но в справочниках того времени участки указаны в произвольном порядке. И опять же, из-за плохой обновляемости неизвестно, когда именно Султановская купила участок, вполне возможно, что на несколько лет раньше 1903 года.

Между участком Султановской и храмом св. Константина и Елены был участок Миранских, который согласно "Вся Одесса, 1914 ОН" был пустопорожним.

Время возведения дачи также неизвесто, однако по виду она достаточно старая, возможно середина 19-века или на пару десятилетий раньше -позже.

----------


## Yanvarinka

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста! Нужна информация про переулок Маяковского, 7 (фасадное здание). Знаю, что домовладельцем был Рабинович Я.Л., но информации он нём или об этом доме (жил ли здесь сам Рабинович или сдавал) не могу найти(( Помогите!!!!

----------


## Горбунков С.С.

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста! Нужна информация про переулок Маяковского, 7 (фасадное здание). Знаю, что домовладельцем был Рабинович Я.Л., но информации он нём или об этом доме (жил ли здесь сам Рабинович или сдавал) не могу найти(( Помогите!!!!


 Ищите в гор. архиве....

----------


## OdGen

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста! Нужна информация про переулок Маяковского, 7 (фасадное здание). Знаю, что домовладельцем был Рабинович Я.Л., но информации он нём или об этом доме (жил ли здесь сам Рабинович или сдавал) не могу найти(( Помогите!!!!


 На историю одного дома нужно потратить несколько лет, задействовав немалые временные и материальные ресурсы. Кратко же можно посмотреть по справочникам и некоторым другим источникам. 

В 1910-е годы домом по Малому пер., 7 владеют Яков Леонович и Роза Бернардовна Рабиновичи. 

Яков Леонович купец 1-й гильдии. Проживал Преображенская, 3 (1910-е годы). Предприниматель, общественный деятель, благотворитель, крупный домовладелец.
Роза Бернардовна. Проживала Преображенская,3. Попечительница еврейского сиротского дома, член об-ва борьбы с туберкулезом.

Можете скачать в интернете справочники "Вся Одесса" и посмотреть, как менялись владельцы. Если нужна более глубокая проработка вопроса, необходимо идти в библиотеки, Гос. архив Одесской области.

----------


## Киров

Форстер,чей портрет справа,написал яркое письмо в "Таймс",описывающее большевистские жестокости ,которых он был очевидец во время пребывания британским капелланом в Одессе.Он был заключён в этот дом на Екатерининской площади ,который стал домом пыток,где сотни  жертв были доведены до смерти.Слева-пулевые отверстия в стене дома.В центре-британские моряки перед домом после его освобождения от большевиков.1919 год.

----------


## NoDVa777

Доброго времени суток.
в одной очень интересной группе на фейсбуке встретилась эта фотка.
вопрос, где был этот памятник, на Соборке или в Горсаду, может он перемещался?

----------


## AsyA

Вот он возле Зеленого театра


Вот в Лермонтовском


Вообще скульпнурная композиция Ленин и Сталин в Горках популярная... И в Луцке, и в Омске, и в Киеве, Артемовске, Симферополе...

----------


## Kamin

Я помню ту что стояла в Горсаду. На фото моя жена! Это Горсад. А за ней справа был Пушкинский тополь. И Сталина в кресле на Соборной площади, у каскада гидроэлектростанций! Всех со Старым Новым годом! Удачи, новых находок!

----------


## Antique

> Доброго времени суток.
> в одной очень интересной группе на фейсбуке встретилась эта фотка.
> вопрос, где был этот памятник, на Соборке или в Горсаду, может он перемещался?


 Горсад, 1920-30. Позади дом на Гаванной, 10.

----------


## Jorjic

> Горсад, 1920-30. Сзади дом на Гаванной, 10.


 Он и после войны стоял. У меня есть фото 50-х годов.

----------


## Kamin

Я выложил фото 1958 года

----------


## Jorjic

> Горсад, 1920-30. Сзади дом на Гаванной, 10.


 Ну, в 20-х и даже 30-х вряд ли. Но перед войной – возможно. Если он был установлен до войны, интересно как он пережил оккупацию? Неужели после войны восстанавливали?

----------


## Antique

> Он и после войны стоял. У меня есть фото 50-х годов.


 На доме сейчас мансарды нет. Она вероятно в 1940-е была уничтожена вместе с куполом эркера, разве нет? Если позднее, то вдвойне досадно, ничего не мешало отремонтировать.

----------


## Цветок Хаоса

Старожилы, подскажите где был родильный дом на 16й станции фонтана и что стало с тем зданием?

----------


## OdGen

Амбулатория Бродской. Здание расположено на углу Фонтанской дороги и Амбулаторного переулка. 


Об этом здании на форуме уже писали.

----------


## Саша64



----------


## preodol

Капитолина Николаевна, урожденная Якимовская  воспитывалась в Бельгии в иезуитском монастыре. Из-за войны она застряла в Стамбуле, и с первым же пароходом, а им оказался «Константин», везший солдат на родину, отправилась в Одессу. Там-то Капитолина и вскружила голову командиру парохода флигель-адъютанту Степану Макарову. Скоротечный роман закончился венчанием 2 ноября 1879 г. в Одессе. 

Вопрос- где венчались?

----------


## OdGen

В Александро-Невской церкви при Имп. Новороссийском университете

2 ноября 1879 г. венчались
Флигель-адъютант, капитан 2 ранга Степан Осипович Макаров, первым браком и дочь отставного инженер-поручика Якимовского, девица Капитолина Николаевна, первым браком
ГАОО, ф. 37, оп. 11, д. 11, лл. 282 об.-283.

----------


## Цветок Хаоса

Подскажите, в 40-65е годы улица Амундсена входила в состав какого районного центра? Интересует где поселковый совет и где хранятся хозяйственные книги? Из загса послали искать, а где искать не ясно, нужно узнать номер участка/дома прописки предка, в загсе вторая цифра в номере прошита, по факту пол номера только есть (

----------


## Antique

Амундсена же город. Ещё с 19 века. А на счёт районов не помню, кажется тогда ещё Киевского не было.

----------


## Цветок Хаоса

> Амундсена же город. Ещё с 19 века. А на счёт районов не помню, кажется тогда ещё Киевского не было.


 разве город? Киевский появился в 1962 году, и тогда Амундсена в его состав не входило.. вроде

----------


## Antique

> разве город? Киевский появился в 1962 году, и тогда Амундсена в его состав не входило.. вроде


 В Киевский входил даже Ильичевск, который ещё тогда не был городом. Тут в разделе была тема посвящённая административному делению. Там подскажут.

----------


## Eta

Всем привет!) я в поиске ввела,но ничего не нашла. И в гугле поискала,а передача "где идём",не доступно видео с этой серией про Пушкинскую 49! Кто-то знает,что там было до дюсшор 2??? Т.к в зале имеется лепнина,арка,большие окна....ну не может быть,чтоб под спорт площадку такую красоиу построили.))))

----------


## Antique

> Всем привет!) я в поиске ввела,но ничего не нашла. И в гугле поискала,а передача "где идём",не доступно видео с этой серией про Пушкинскую 49! Кто-то знает,что там было до дюсшор 2??? Т.к в зале имеется лепнина,арка,большие окна....ну не может быть,чтоб под спорт площадку такую красоиу построили.))))


 До 1940-х годов на этом месте была целая группа зданий. На месте фасадного спортзала были какие-то небольшие одноэтажные строения выходящие на улицу с проездом во двор посредине, а во дворе - один одноэтажный и два двухэтажных флигеля. Тогда это был участок № 47, в 1899 году им владели наследники Шпарберга.

Участок № 49 был очень узким, вероятно правая часть современного дома с балконом и аркой всё же настоящая, а вот всё что слева от арки было достроено после войны для симметрии и расположено на бывшей части участка № 49.  На самом деле я не знаю сколько в нём старого, может только балкон. Большой флигель во дворе относился к участку по Базарной, 56 но оба участка принадлежали З. Цаузмеру.

----------


## Eta

Спасибо за такой развёрнутый ответ! слышала,что синагога там была или это не правда?

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо за такой развёрнутый ответ! слышала,что синагога там была или это не правда?


 Как то попадался на глаза современный список в котором по этому адресу указан еврейский молитвенный дом, однако, например в 1910-х адрес не упоминается.

Нужно учитывать, что молитвенным домом часто были обыкновенные арендуемые помещения и только в некоторых случаях доходило до строительства целого здания. Это особенно заметно, по тому как некоторые молитвенные дома перемещались от участка к участку. Так как в адресных справочника 1910-х адрес не упомянут, то если составители не ошиблись и молитвенный дом действительно был на каком-то из этих участков, то располагался он в съёмном помещении.

Некоторые исследователи ошибочно думали, что раз здесь находился молитвенный дом, а спортзал расположен в таком оригинальном по оформлению зала, то это он и есть, но снимки Люфтваффе 1941 и 1944 годов показывают, что застройка была совершенно иной, чем сейчас.

----------


## Fransiella

Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли в Одессе музей фотографии?

----------


## Eta

Эх!( все так просто оказалось!!!))) а у меня уже фантазия разыгралась,что зал раньше был (церковью/синагогой/монастырём ....). И что вся школа раньше была неким монастырём,т.к вниз уходит один коридор,а потом ещё ниже другое помещение. Обычно везде по Украине однотипные залы,расположение раздевалок....

----------


## Antique

Хамство сто лет назад было обычным делом даже в самых дорогих районах города:




> Вернувшись в 11 часов ночи домой в дом № 19 по Отрадной улице, Пётр Росенков получил от швейцара Осипа Романовского строгий выговор за позднее возвращение из города. На замечание: "это не ваше дело" швейцар возразил в тоне более грубом: "если ещё раз поздно придёте, то будете ночевать за воротами!". Свидетельница этого диалога Мария Мукорез, живущая в том же доме, заметила швейцару, что "с жильцами так не разговаривают". Потеряв равновесие духа, швейцар осыпал госпожу Мукорез площадной бранью, не пощадив её чести как женщины. 
> Госпожа Мукорез привлекла швейцара к ответственности за оскорбления словами. Свидетель Росенков подтвердил факт оскорбления, и мировой судья приговорил швейцара к штрафу в 20 рублей с заменой, при несостоятельности, арестом 4 суток.

----------


## Щербакова Аннааа

Одесса прекарасный город на берегу Черного моря, каждый уголочек ее наполнение необыкновенной историей, и каждый дом, каждая  семья В этом доме это и есть настоящая та еще Одесса

----------


## Круглова Наталья

Кто знает, что за здание находится на пересечении улиц Пушкинской и если не ошибаюсь Базарной, темно серый дом, готического стиля, ни разу не видела что бы там горел свет, странно-интересное строение?!

----------


## Antique

> Кто знает, что за здание находится на пересечении улиц Пушкинской и если не ошибаюсь Базарной, темно серый дом, готического стиля, ни разу не видела что бы там горел свет, странно-интересное строение?!


 нет там такого и в окрестностях тоже. Есть Бродская синагога, но аж где, на пересечении  с Жуковского.

----------


## Kariatida

> Кто знает, что за здание находится на пересечении улиц Пушкинской и если не ошибаюсь Базарной, темно серый дом, готического стиля, ни разу не видела что бы там горел свет, странно-интересное строение?!


 вы про этот  что ли?
Но не Базарная, да

----------


## Richard

Это бот, не трогаейте вы его. Генерирует сообщения от балды.

----------


## Вячеслав_Д

Тыщу раз ходил там и только прочел надпись. Хоть дом и Екатеринская, 2, но памятная доска со стороны площади.

----------


## Antique

> Как то попадался на глаза современный список в котором по этому адресу указан еврейский молитвенный дом, однако, например в 1910-х адрес не упоминается.
> 
> Нужно учитывать, что молитвенным домом часто были обыкновенные арендуемые помещения и только в некоторых случаях доходило до строительства целого здания. Это особенно заметно, по тому как некоторые молитвенные дома перемещались от участка к участку. Так как в адресных справочника 1910-х адрес не упомянут, то если составители не ошиблись и молитвенный дом действительно был на каком-то из этих участков, то располагался он в съёмном помещении.
> 
> Некоторые исследователи ошибочно думали, что раз здесь находился молитвенный дом, а спортзал расположен в таком оригинальном по оформлению зала, то это он и есть, но снимки Люфтваффе 1941 и 1944 годов показывают, что застройка была совершенно иной, чем сейчас.


 В заметке в газете "Одесские новости" № 8332 от 30.01.1911 упомянут некий зал Цаузмера (без адреса) , где за день до того состоялись "выборы нового состава духовного правления Новой синагоги на Екатерининской улице". Синагога на Екатерининской, это холодная синагога на Екатерининской, 89, но интересует больше "зал Цаузмера", который мог находится на Пушкинской / Базарной. Вполне возможно, что это тот самый флигель во дворе дома на Пушкинской, 49, который сейчас сильно перестроен. Неизвестно для каких целей использовался зал, так как в нём происходили организационные собрания, то он мог быть чем-то вроде клуба, но по вопросу проведения богослужений не знаю, проводили ли их там.

----------


## -V-

> А что известно про Воскресенское кладбище,на 9 ст фонтана, на месте которого сейчас санаторий Красные зори, и наверное частные "домики" построенные на территории санатория. Когда оно было уничтожено? чьи были захоронения?


 мало информации по этому вопросу
То что есть
http://mihalovskiy.church.ua/2017/01/15/nezabvennaya-blagotvoritelnica-roksandra-edling/
http://mihalovskiy.church.ua/2016/09/19/blagotvoritel-aleksandr-sturdza/
  Еще рассказывал Александр Сурилов,что так же ,на этом кладбище были захоронены артиллеристы,погибшие в 1854 году при взятии парохода-фрегата Тигр.Останки Тигра примерно залегают в 300 м от берега за молом на уровне дома Гари Потера на 8-9 ст Большого Фонтана


Если кто что найдет в архивах,добавьте мне в личные сообщения пожалуйста


И будут строить на месте кладбища высотки
https://www.lun.ua/%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B...B0/a/336027786

----------


## Eta

> В заметке в газете "Одесские новости" № 8332 от 30.01.1911 упомянут некий зал Цаузмера (без адреса) , где за день до того состоялись "выборы нового состава духовного правления Новой синагоги на Екатерининской улице". Синагога на Екатерининской, это холодная синагога на Екатерининской, 89, но интересует больше "зал Цаузмера", который мог находится на Пушкинской / Базарной. Вполне возможно, что это тот самый флигель во дворе дома на Пушкинской, 49, который сейчас сильно перестроен. Неизвестно для каких целей использовался зал, так как в нём происходили организационные собрания, то он мог быть чем-то вроде клуба, но по вопросу проведения богослужений не знаю, проводили ли их там.


 Вот сфотографировала.

----------


## VikaPetrashevskay



----------


## OdGen

> мало информации по этому вопросу
> То что есть
> http://mihalovskiy.church.ua/2017/01/15/nezabvennaya-blagotvoritelnica-roksandra-edling/
> http://mihalovskiy.church.ua/2016/09/19/blagotvoritel-aleksandr-sturdza/
>   Еще рассказывал Александр Сурилов,что так же ,на этом кладбище были захоронены артиллеристы,погибшие в 1854 году при взятии парохода-фрегата Тигр.Останки Тигра примерно залегают в 300 м от берега за молом на уровне дома Гари Потера на 8-9 ст Большого Фонтана
> 
> 
> Если кто что найдет в архивах,добавьте мне в личные сообщения пожалуйста
> 
> ...


 и Ваше сообщение из темы «Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять …»



> Помогите собрать максимально достоверную информацию по урочищу садовода Иосифа Чижевича на Малом Фонтане,на территории которого был устроен графиней Роксандрой Скарлатовной Эдлинг-Стурдзы девичий Воскресенский монастырь.Интересуют карты Малого Фонтана с указанием мест захоронения и некрополя
> Нашла информацию тут 
> http://mihalovskiy.church.ua/2017/01...sandra-edling/
> http://mihalovskiy.church.ua/2016/09...sandr-sturdza/
> Но этого мало
> 
> Оказывается на территории санатория планируют строительство трех высоток от Кадорра
> https://www.lun.ua/%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B...B0/a/336027786


 Отмечу, что написание истории отдельной дореволюционной дачи – весьма сложное дело, которое даже у специалиста может занять месяцы, и даже годы. Наверное по этому у нас полноценных историй именно дач, с ссылками на архивные и библиотечные материалы практически и нет. Так, историю дачи Маразли совместно с Сергеем Котелко мы готовим уже 7 лет, и завершения пока не видно.  
Если решите заниматься поиском информации, обращайтесь в Гос. архив одесской области, научную и университетскую библиотеки. Информацию нужно собирать по крупицам, только после тщательного отбора и систематизации отдельные факты смогут собраться в более-менее цельный текст. 

Как Вам уже подсказали, эта местность относилась не к Малому, а Среднему Фонтану. Все дачевладельцы - в каком-то смысле садоводы, поскольку при покупке или наследовании участка им вменялось в обязанность озеленять территорию согласно законодательству еще 1826 года.
Осип Осипович (Иосиф Иосифович) Чижевич - известное лицо в истории Одессы и губернии, член городской управы при Маразли (прообраз современного исполкома). Впервые его полная биография опубликована в книге С. Решетова и Л. Ижик о Г.Г. Маразли в размещена на сайте С. Котелко по ссылке 
Участок достался Чижевичу от матери.

На карте Дитерихса 1894 г. 

Вы можете увидеть участок Воскресенской церкви. Крестиком обозначена церковь. Между ней и берегом моря находился склеп Стурдзы и князей Гагариных-Стурдза. После революции большевики выбросили гробы из склепа, и из него сделали … комнату смеха (!!!). В 1990-2000-е годы начались «новые времена». Справа от церкви находилось здание, где проживали монахи. Эта территория была захвачена частной застройкой, которая вплотную подошла к церкви. Видимо, опасаясь, что отберут и остальное, пустой склеп был снесен (он существовал еще в середине 2000-х гг.) и на его месте позднее был построен еще один храм, как раз за первым. Таким образом, кладбище при Воскресенской церкви находилось, разумеется, не на частном участке, а близ церкви, и на его месте ныне находятся второй храм, и частная застройка справа от главного храма. Полагаю, владельцам хорошо живется на этом месте. Участок же Чижевича находится гораздо левее, точное его местоположение даст совмещение старинных карт и современной местности. Условно - он находился слева от ул. Литературной, если стоять спиной к Фонтанской дороге, между ним и церковью был огромный участок Ралли, где ныне ведется большое строительство, в том числе и «Кадорром». О даче Ралли можно прочитать в большой статье об этой семье С. Решетова «Род Ипитис и его потомки» (есть на сайте краеведческого музея, Котелко и других)
По-моему, строительство по Вашей ссылке  будет как раз на участке Ралли, близ участка Воскресенской церкви (возможно, частично на нем), а не Чижевича, так как он гораздо левее. Но опять же, 100-процентный ответ на этот вопрос даст наложение карт.  

К сожалению, никакая справка, история местности не спасет от застройки. Построит «Кадорр», или любой другой. С «божьим благословением», или без него.

----------


## -V-

> К сожалению, никакая справка, история местности не спасет от застройки. Построит «Кадорр», или любой другой. С «божьим благословением», или без него.


 Спасибо огромное! карта то что надо.


К сожалению,частному инвестору,готовому вложить средства в восстановление санатория и сохранить этажность нет возможности выкупить.Средства есть,а заявление не рассматривают.

У вас личные сообщения нет возможности принять)почистите личку

----------


## OdGen

К Вашим услугам!

----------


## OdGen

> Всем привет!) я в поиске ввела,но ничего не нашла. И в гугле поискала,а передача "где идём",не доступно видео с этой серией про Пушкинскую 49! Кто-то знает,что там было до дюсшор 2??? Т.к в зале имеется лепнина,арка,большие окна....ну не может быть,чтоб под спорт площадку такую красоиу построили.))))


 Наконец дошли руки до *Пушкинской, 49*. В дополнение к уже найденным фактам можно добавить следующее.
Недавно для проекта по эпиграфике подробно разбирались с близлежащим домом №45 на ул. Пушкинской, принадлежавшем последовательно Перози - Волштейн - Бернштейн - Левенсону - Рабиновичу. Интересующий дом находился через один от вышеупомянутого.

Справочник Висковского 1875 г. (*Висковский К. Путеводитель по городу Одессе: С подробным планом: С указанием фамилий домовладельцев, №№ домов, улиц, к какому принадлежат участку: полицейскому, мировому и кварталу, обозначая правительственные и частные учреждения и фабрики. Год первый. Одесса, 1875*) показывает в рассматриваемом квартале ул. Итальянской следующие дома и их владельцев (нумерация того времени):

№43 - Гольберга, угол Успенской
№45 - Елика 
№47 - Перози  
№49 - Галки 
№51 - Цаузмера 
№53 - Бордо
№55 - Гевмана, угол Базарной

Сейчас на месте первых и последних двух домов находятся новые строения.

Интересующий Вас дом - это дом Цаузмера. 
В 1884 г. он носит №49-а и им все так же владеет Цаузмер (*Путеводитель по г. Одессе: С подробным планом … Год второй / Сост. К. Висковский. Одесса, 1884*) 

К концу XIX в. номер дома стал 49, а владелец не изменился.

Как удалось установить, на балконе дома мы можем увидеть дату его постройки и инициалы - _«АР 1867»._

Тогда его владельцем был* купец Артур Попов*, но в начале 1870-х гг. дом перешел к *мещанину Зусю Цаузмеру*, который владел им в последующие десятилетия. Это был совсем небольшой дом, оценка которого не превышала в эти годы 10 000 рублей, что было ниже оценки соседних зданий. 

В  справочниках «Вся Одесса» начала 1900-х гг. указан размер участка – 83 квадратные сажени. Как справедливо было отмечено выше, ему же принадлежал дом с адресом по ул. Базарной, 56, размер участка – 158 квадратных сажени.
Этот небольшой дом по Базарной довольно интересен


З. Цаузмер указан как владелец дома на Пушкинской до 1910 г. (последний раз в справочнике "Вся Одесса на 1910 г."), а с 1911 г. его владелицей фигурирует *Голда Ицковна Цаузмер*, которая здесь же и проживала.

Подробная история дома предполагает поиск информации в Гос. архиве Одесской области – планы домов, купчие с указанием размеров участка, его границ, стоимости, предыдущих владельцев и т.д.

Уважаемый *Antique* сообщает о ценной информации из газеты «Одесские новости» №8332 от 30 января 1911, в которой  упомянут некий зал Цаузмера (без адреса) , где за день до того состоялись «выборы нового состава духовного правления Новой синагоги на Екатерининской улице».
Мне же удалось обнаружить, что в книге «*Ciонъ*» издания типо-литографии Л. Бермана и Г. Рабиновича, 1892 г. (стр. 212) , сообщается об учреждении «Одесского палестинского общества»: _«14 Апреля 1890 г., въ 8 вечера, въ Одессе, по Пушкинской улице, въ зале Цаузмера, состоялось первое общее собраніе вновь учрежденнаго Общества»._ 

А вот что писал Ростислав Александров:

Мигдаль Times №65 
Вначале была Пушкинская...
Ростислав АЛЕКСАНДРОВ
К 115-тилетию создания одесского Палестинского комитета

_Все это началось и закончилось, а когда, знаменуя окончание субботы, зажглись звезды в весеннем одесском небе, на Пушкинскую улицу к свадебному залу Цаузмера, что располагался аккурат там, где теперь детская спортивная школа светлого одесского человека Боречки Литвака, потянулись десятки людей в извозчичьих пролетках и, как тогда говорили, по образу пешего хождения. Более ста шестидесяти человек, представлявших еврейские общины многих городов, городков и местечек, собрались тут, дабы учредить самую первую в Российской империи легальную палестинофильскую организацию.
…
Но начиналось-то все в старом, «рождения» еще 1867 года, теперь уже давно перестроенном доме Голды Цаузмер на Пушкинской улице в Одессе, в конце позапрошлого века, «каких-нибудь» три-четыре поколения назад.
_

----------


## Antique

Тоже наткнулся на статью Александрова, но все руки не доходили отписаться. Он почему-то пишет о том, что это был свадебный зал, но исходя из газетных заметок это просто зал. Вероятно предназначался для разных текущих потребностей Еврейской общины. 

Приведенная ув. OdGen фотография зданий по Базарной относится сразу к двум участкам, так как владельцы из-за их малой ширины договорились иметь общий двор - явление не редкое. Дом Цаузмера в данном случае расположен справа.

----------


## OdGen

Александров много работал с газетами, возможно, он встречал рекламное объявление о том, что зал сдавался и для свадеб. Но уже ясно, что не только для них. 

Да, на фрагменте из "Гугл карты" дом Цаузмера на фото справа. Слева - дом Аронова-Шпигель-Мекеля и других владельцев (№№44 и 46 по состоянию на 2-ю половину XIX века), хотя авторы "Архитектуры Одессы" утверждают, что оба дома - это "комплекс домов Цаузмера".

Хотя в реестре памятников архитектуры указано, что №56 - это _«Жилой дом Цаузмера, 1883 г., арх. П.О. Заварзин»_, на самом деле он был приобретен З. Цаузмером только около 10 лет спустя - между 1892 и 1893 гг. у купца Ивана Клименко. К слову, оценка этого дома в 1882-1885 гг. (тогда им владел Клименко) не менялась, что позволяет усомниться и в приведенной в источнике дате 1883 г.

----------


## Antique

> хотя авторы "Архитектуры Одессы" утверждают, что оба дома - это "комплекс домов Цаузмера".


 Там где у данного автора нет материала для плагиата он ставновится несколько беспомощным. Ему больше нравиться фотографировать, чем заниматься исследованиями, по этому несмотря на примерно четырёхлетнее существование проекта, обзоры всё ещё достаточно сыроваты. Если бы я писал про это здание в своём блоге, то нынешний обзор на Арходессе пытающейся вобрать в себя максимум информации написанной другими (включая все авторские предположения), имел бы совершенно иной вид.

Запись из списка памятников очень туманная, здание по Базарной выглядит весьма старым и для 1883 года более вероятна реконструкция либо строительство флигеля. Правда фигурирование Цаузмера в прошении на этот год по данному участку мне кажется несколько вероятным, если он арендовал данный участок - по доверенности он мог подать прошение сам. Но учитывая низкое качество списка памятников возможно при написании даты была допущена опечатка или адрес указан не тот.

Я набросал карту участков с отмеченными красным современными зданиями в обсуждаемом секторе и голубой штриховкой выделил те, что присутствуют на снимке Luftwaffe. Несколько смущает то, что зал перекрывает сразу два участка. Учитывая оформление могу предположить только постройку по договорённости с соседним владельцем с выплатой за пользование землёй, также Цаузмер мог арендовать западный участок целиком. 
Правда непонятна внутренняя планировка зала, вдруг это на самом деле два здания с односкатными крышами и зал занимает только половину причитающуюся Цаузмеру.

----------


## V_efire

А кто помнит, где находился пионерский лагерь Родина?

----------


## Antique

> А кто помнит, где находился пионерский лагерь Родина?


 А в какой период времени он существовал? В телефонном справочнике на 1971 и 1982 годы его нет.

----------


## V_efire

> А в какой период времени он существовал? В телефонном справочнике на 1971 и 1982 годы его нет.


 Очень странно. Полагаю года 87-90. Даже засомневался в названии... Помню двор, достаточно не маленький, окруженный как будто одним 3-х или 4-х этажным зданием, буквой П. Может это детские фантазии, но картинка в памяти именно такая.

----------


## Antique

> Очень странно. Полагаю года 87-90. Даже засомневался в названии... Помню двор, достаточно не маленький, окруженный как будто одним 3-х или 4-х этажным зданием, буквой П. Может это детские фантазии, но картинка в памяти именно такая.


 Может быть вы помните ведомство, к которому относился лагерь? В те времена не существовало ничейных лагерей.

----------


## OdGen

*Antique*

Согласен с Вами. 
Полагаю, что новые данные для дальнейших утверждений и выводов могут дать купчие крепости на участки Цаузмера по Пушкинской и Базарной улицам, в которых присутствует описание размеров (иногда приобретаемый участок состоял из нескольких частей, с описанием каждого), граничащих с ним соседних участков, а также реконструкция информации по всем домам в квартале.

----------


## OdGen

> Там где у данного автора нет материала для плагиата он ставновится несколько беспомощным. Ему больше нравиться фотографировать, чем заниматься исследованиями, по этому несмотря на примерно четырёхлетнее существование проекта, обзоры всё ещё достаточно сыроваты. Если бы я писал про это здание в своём блоге, то нынешний обзор на Арходессе пытающейся вобрать в себя максимум информации написанной другими (включая все авторские предположения), имел бы совершенно иной вид.


 Похоже, что ссылаться на ранее проведенные и даже опубликованные исследования ныне считается "дурным тоном", и лишь немногие придерживаются этого правила. Достойными примерами могут быть статьи в Вашем блоге, например, про дачу Тимио.

Возьмем дачу Докса. В статье о ней авторы указанного проекта полностью приводят биографию Виктора Федоровича Докса из книги о Г.Г. Маразли, опубликованной в 2012 г., и позднее размещенной в блоге Сергея Котелка с точной ссылкой на источник. Однако мы не видим ни ссылки на блог Котелко, ни ссылки на первоисточник ни в биографии, ни в тексте о даче, в конце которой приведен список источников: "Использованная литература и архивы / «Зодчие Одессы». В. Пилявский / «Архитектура Одессы. Стиль и время». В. Пилявский/ В. Ф. Докс".

Аналогично биография Докса полностью использована в статье Александра Вельможко "Кому изначально принадлежала дача Докса в Одессе?"  и также без ссылки на источник.

Кстати, если авторы указанных текстов когда-нибудь сюда заглянут, могу сообщить - снесенный в октябре 2016 г. особняк это дача не В.Ф. Докса. 

С текстом про дачу Тимио, размещенного в блоге Котелко, еще более удивительная история. Недавно выяснилось, что оказывается, он полностью, с английскими вариантами имен и фамилий, которые добавляет автор блога для поиска текста иностранцами, опубликован в книге других авторов!
Эти авторы - Арутюнова и Шерстобитов, книга называется "Уходящая Одесса", часть 3-я, издана в Одессе в 2017 году. При этом, ни у автора текста, ни у создателя блога никто ничего не спрашивал, не смотря на предупреждение, размещенное на страницах блога. Но при этом наблюдается явный прогресс. Как я писал в теме про "Краеведческую литературу", в книге: В.В. Нетребский, В.В. Шерстобитов «Аура Фонтанов. Краеведческие прогулки» (Одесса, изд-во КП ОГТ, 2013 г.) в главе под названием «Одесский кадетский корпус» (с. 105-127) полностью перепечатана статья: Решетов С. Одесский кадетский корпус: страницы истории. К 110-летию со дня основания. //Вечерняя Одесса. - 2009. - 19, 26 мая и 2 июня (3 части) без указания фамилии ее автора и ссылки на «Вечернюю Одессу» (единым текстом статья также была опубликована автором в альманахе "Дерибасовская-Ришельевская" - Одесса, 2011. - Кн. 44. - С. 6-12).

----------


## Antique

> Достойными примерами могут быть статьи в Вашем блоге, например, про дачу Тимио.


 Спасибо.






> Аналогично биография Докса полностью использована в статье Александра Вельможко "Кому изначально принадлежала дача Докса в Одессе?"  и также без ссылки на источник.


 Знаком с єтим очерком и тоже догадался о плагиате так как глубокая информированность от авторов, которые будто бы не ведут обычно таких глубоких исследований сразу настораживает и Гугл сразу же вывел в поиске настоящего автора - Сергея Котелко. К тому же Александр Вельможко ошибочно отождествил дачу с владением на Среднефонтанской, хотя эти участки расположены в разных местах города и зачем-то привёл фотографию здания с соседнего участка на Канатной.

В общем-то проблема в подходе сходу написать о чём-то, что требует определённого опыта в использовании адресных книг и неспешного изучения предмета. На такого рода статьи тратится максимум час- полтора, а затем принимаются за следующую тему.

Заметил, что в прессе в новостях освещающих снос практически везде в качестве автора уверенно указывали Шеврембрандта, и тут я не знаю, копировали ли это предположение у меня или было какое-то альтернативное параллельное упоминание. В итоге на всякий случай указал предположительность в "шапке" очерка. А то, что Докс судя по всему продал участок на рубеже веков, позволило усомниться в том, что он мог продать такое хорошее здание будучи членом городской управы, и ввиду этого я переписал название на дачу Рейхенберг, хотя это тоже всё очень приблизительно.





> Как я писал в теме про "Краеведческую литературу", в книге: В.В. Нетребский, В.В. Шерстобитов «Аура Фонтанов. Краеведческие прогулки» (Одесса, изд-во КП ОГТ, 2013 г.) в главе под названием «Одесский кадетский корпус» (с. 105-127) полностью перепечатана статья: Решетов С. Одесский кадетский корпус: страницы истории. К 110-летию со дня основания. //Вечерняя Одесса. - 2009. - 19, 26 мая и 2 июня (3 части) без указания фамилии ее автора и ссылки на «Вечернюю Одессу» (единым текстом статья также была опубликована автором в альманахе "Дерибасовская-Ришельевская" - Одесса, 2011. - Кн. 44. - С. 6-12).


 У Шерстобитова в какой-то из брошюр про утраченный город есть перепечатка очерка о доме на Белинского / Пантелеймоновской с АрхОдесса, те же писали возьмя за основу мой очерк опубликованный за несколько дней до того. Например я писал о том, что в здание являлось складом (согласно его архитектуре), это же предположение можно увидеть и в упомянутых очерках. Не думаю, что эта мысль могла быть быть настолько очевидной.

----------


## OdGen

> Спасибо.


 Пожалуйста! Также не могу не отметить, что в Вашем материале по даче Тимио очень удачно подобраны и подписаны фотографии, позволяющие увидеть в ретроспективе последние годы существования дачи. Видно, что Вы очень интересовались ее судьбой, т.к. сразу после моего сообщения 8 апреля, на следующий день побывали там и сделали очередные фото.




> В общем-то проблема в подходе сходу написать о чём-то, что требует определённого опыта в использовании адресных книг и неспешного изучения предмета. На такого рода статьи тратится максимум час- полтора, а затем принимаются за следующую тему.


 В том-то и дело! В результате получаются статьи, которые мы видим. 

	Что же касается снесенной дачи, известной нам как *дача Докса*, то я сомневаюсь, что кто-то проводил детальное исследование относительно установления ее архитектора. Все-таки нужно во-первых, знать, какие документы для этого нужно смотреть, не говоря уже о том, чтобы изучить их в архиве или библиотеках, а не пощелкав в интернете. В отношении архитектора пока сложно установить истину, т.к. не извесен достоверно год ее постройки, и главное, не ясно, Докса ли дача, или кого-то из последующих владельцев участка? История дачи оказалась более сложной, чем мне показалось с первого взгляда. 

       Удалось установить, что оба брата купили участки _«пустопрожней земли»_ почти одновременно, в сентябре-октябре 1879 г., при распродаже по частям огромного хутора *Аделаиды-Фанни Рокко*, в результате чего образовались сравнительно небольшие дачи более, чем двадцати владельцев. В результате изучения карт, оценочных ведомостей 1880-1890-хх годов и купчих крепостей на эти и соседние участки, был сделан вывод, что снесенный в 2016 г. особняк находился на территории хутора, купленного в октябре 1879 г. *Анатолием Федоровичем Доксом* (но мог быть построен при этом для другого владельца, которому впоследствии досталась часть дачи). Дача его брата *Виктора Федоровича Докса* была куплена немного ранее, в сентябре того же года и находилась на территории, ныне занимаемой санаторием _«Молдова»_, в границах улиц Генуэзской, Посмитного и Тенистой, острым углом упираясь в Генуэзскую.

*Фрагмент карты Дитерихса 1894 г.*

       Оба участка Доксов был распроданы по частям в конце XIX - начале XX в. Первым распродажу начал Анатолий, продав из приобретенного им в октябре 1879 г. за 250 рублей серебром хутора размером в 2 десятины 878,5 квадратных саженей в мае 1898 г. небольшую часть в 176 саженей *Я. Дунаевскому*. 
	В справочнике *«Вся Одесса» на 1900 г.* и последующие А.Ф. Докса уже нет, в 1900 г. вместо него появляется тот же Я. Дунаевский с участком размером 2 десятины 702 квадратных сажени _(2 десятины 702 кв. саж. + 176 кв. саж. = 2 десятины 878 кв. саж., т.е. выходим на первоначальный в 1878 г. размер участка А.Ф. Докса, но в справочнике 1900 г. эти 176 кв. саж. не фигурируют)_;  в справочнике же на следующий, 1901 г. за Я. Дунаевским значится гораздо меньший по размеру участок - 1902 квадратных сажени, но появляется новый владелец - *Мария Раковская*, которой принадлежит 1 десятина 1200 саженей.

        Впоследствии, к 1910-м годам, на месте дачи Докса находились два участка - *Павла Станиславович Юрьевича*, помещика и одесского домовладельца и *Георгия Павловича Сациперова*. Их участки примерно пополам раздели территорию бывшей дачи А.Ф. Докса. Дача Юрьевича выходила на дорогу в Аркадию (нынешнюю улицу Генуэзскую), а Сациперова - на проезд на дачу Анатра (нынешний Курортный переулок). При этом снесенный особняк оказался на территории Юрьевича, а в архиве находятся документы о том, что в апреле-мае 1909 г. владельцем проводилась большая работа по приведению дачи в порядок, из чего следует, что она была приобретена незадолго до этого.

       То есть, пока нельзя исключить, что если дача построена в конце XIX-начале XX вв., дача ли это Докса, а не Дунаевского или Раковской, а возможно, и Юрьевича ? Может быть, ими, или последующими владельцами была перестроена в известный нам особняк небольшая дача постройки 1880-х годов. 
       Дача же В.Ф. Докса, изначально составляющая при покупке в сентябре 1879 г. 1 десятину 1986,5 квадратных саженей (в справочниках _«Вся Одесса»_ начала 1900-х гг. указан размер участка в 1 десятину 1912 кв. саж.), и купленная за 200 рублей, в начале 1900-х гг. перешла к *Адольфу Рейхенбергу* и *Маврикию Рейнгерцу* (известному архитектору), а часть ее размером 38 квадратных саженей - к купцу *Михаилу Войцеховичу Таликовскому* за 750 рублей (5 ноября 1905 г.). В архиве сохранилось дело _«О разделе между Маврикием Рейнгерцем и наследниками умершего Арнольда Рейхенберга имения в Одессе» (3 марта - 5 сентября 1908 г.)»_.  




> У Шерстобитова в какой-то из брошюр про утраченный город есть перепечатка очерка о доме на Белинского / Пантелеймоновской с АрхОдесса, те же писали возьмя за основу мой очерк опубликованный за несколько дней до того. Например я писал о том, что в здание являлось складом (согласно его архитектуре), это же предположение можно увидеть и в упомянутых очерках. Не думаю, что эта мысль могла быть быть настолько очевидной.


 У меня сложилось впечатление, что Шерстобитов, как соавтор Нетребского и других, лишь находит деньги на издание книг, так как, по моему, его книги в соавторстве с Нетребским ничем не отличаются от более ранних книг последнего, а в текстах не делаются поправки, на то, что исчезло за прошедшие годы. А в последних изданиях просто находят в интернете контент «по теме».  
	То, что здание на углу Белинского и Пантелеймоновской являлось складом - полагаю, что авторство Ваше.

----------


## Antique

> Пожалуйста! Также не могу не отметить, что в Вашем материале по даче Тимио очень удачно подобраны и подписаны фотографии, позволяющие увидеть в ретроспективе последние годы существования дачи. Видно, что Вы очень интересовались ее судьбой, т.к. сразу после моего сообщения 8 апреля, на следующий день побывали там и сделали очередные фото.


  Интерес у меня особый, так как жил от не' не так и далеко и наличие такого интересного здания в таком отдалении от прочих осколков прошлого очень удивляло. Это же было так интересно, столетняя дача прямо напротив жилмассива Таирова да ещё и практически единственное ,что осталось от Дерибасовки. Я кажется два дня подряд ходил фотографировать, так как в один из дней было слишком солнечно и грузовик заслонял угловую часть, ну и забор забыл снять, тут я подсмотрел ракурс у Сергея Котелко, так как сам не обратил внимания на ограду.

Если бы я и к другим зданиям на грани уничтожения проявлял рвение... Пока годами собирался пойти в АСТР, туда  уже не пускают, надо бы ещё на Канатную, 112 зайти - там общежитие 1933 года скоро возможно снесут... Да и корпус завода Гена на Черноморского казачества нужно бы навестить, он был на волосок от гибели и сейчас тоже ситуация непонятная. Но время практически потеряно на эту весну-лето, так как уже почти всё заросло. 






> Что же касается снесенной дачи, известной нам как *дача Докса*, то я сомневаюсь, что кто-то проводил детальное исследование относительно установления ее архитектора. Все-таки нужно во-первых, знать, какие документы для этого нужно смотреть, не говоря уже о том, чтобы изучить их в архиве или библиотеках, а не пощелкав в интернете. В отношении архитектора пока сложно установить истину, т.к. не извесен достоверно год ее постройки, и главное, не ясно, Докса ли дача, или кого-то из последующих владельцев участка? История дачи оказалась более сложной, чем мне показалось с первого взгляда.


 Да, в подобном стиле работал ряд архитекторов, в подобном стиле работали практически все местные немцы (Шеврембранд, Меснер, Клейн, Бейтельсбахер да и чех Прохаска тоже), но затруднительно определить кто из них. Да и Влодек с Ландесманом этой тематики касались.




> То есть, пока нельзя исключить, что если дача построена в конце XIX-начале XX вв., дача ли это Докса, а не Дунаевского или Раковской, а возможно, и Юрьевича ? Может быть, ими, или последующими владельцами была перестроена в известный нам особняк небольшая дача постройки 1880-х годов.


 Спасибо за освещение вопроса этого владения. По всей Одессе с беспорядочными списками владельцев на окраинах мне ошибиться очень легко. По крайней мере теперь понятно к каким фамилиям прислушиваться, если вдруг удастся увидеть прошения за начало 1900-х





> У меня сложилось впечатление, что Шерстобитов, как соавтор Нетребского и других, лишь находит деньги на издание книг, так как, по моему, его книги в соавторстве с Нетребским ничем не отличаются от более ранних книг последнего, а в текстах не делаются поправки, на то, что исчезло за прошедшие годы. А в последних изданиях просто находят в интернете контент «по теме».


 Серия про улицы разочаровала ввиду малой информативности. Я помню ещё букву "Ж" которая была более информативной, но потом пошёл конвеер. По Мясоедовской упомянут приют открытый за 60000 р. Карлом Кевреном, но судя по всему это заметка из январских Одесских новостей, где фамилия написана правильно - Ковнер. Искажение очень сильное, несмотря на то, что текст печатный. Или по Московской как-то очень уж сухо рассказано. Скотобойни названы Мясокомбинатом принадлежащиму - Бенетато. Насколько я помню - заведение это было городским, а только какая-то часть будто бы сдавалась в аренду, возможно выгон. Бенетато же принадлежали участки напротив скотобоен.

----------


## Eta

Про зал могу сказать,что он из ракушняка,может это о чем-то скажет. И он упирается в соседнее здание,от окна метр-два до соседнего дома.

----------


## Antique

> Про зал могу сказать,что он из ракушняка,может это о чем-то скажет. И он упирается в соседнее здание,от окна метр-два до соседнего дома.


 Из камня в Одессе строили от начала времён до конца 1950-х годов. Только с началом массового строительства перешли на бетон и кирпич. Из кирпича тогда строили разве что заводские корпуса или немногие жилые здания. Или ещё для высоких четырёх - пятиэтажных зданий с трёхметровыми потолками использовали кирпич на нижних этажах, а на остальных уже камень.

----------


## OdGen

> Интерес у меня особый, так как жил от не' не так и далеко и наличие такого интересного здания в таком отдалении от прочих осколков прошлого очень удивляло. Это же было так интересно, столетняя дача прямо напротив жилмассива Таирова да ещё и практически единственное ,что осталось от Дерибасовки. Я кажется два дня подряд ходил фотографировать, так как в один из дней было слишком солнечно и грузовик заслонял угловую часть, ну и забор забыл снять, тут я подсмотрел ракурс у Сергея Котелко, так как сам не обратил внимания на ограду.
> 
> Если бы я и к другим зданиям на грани уничтожения проявлял рвение... Пока годами собирался пойти в АСТР, туда уже не пускают, надо бы ещё на Канатную, 112 зайти - там общежитие 1933 года скоро возможно снесут... Да и корпус завода Гена на Черноморского казачества нужно бы навестить, он был на волосок от гибели и сейчас тоже ситуация непонятная. Но время практически потеряно на эту весну-лето, так как уже почти всё заросло.


 Да, все  верно, "осколки прошлого".
Я также дважды фотографировал дачу - 8 апреля и затем в конце сентября, незадолго перед уничтожением.
И насчет упущений Вы верно отметили. Но к сожалению, всего не охватишь.
Что касается дачи Тимио, то в конце апреля прошлого года, т.е., год назад, мне удалось найти в архиве купчую крепость между Зак и Тимио на этот участок, а также залоговые документы между К. Тимио и его супругой (1884 и 1885 годы). Так все руки не доходили, решил сейчас дополнить этими материалами историческую справку.




> Спасибо за освещение вопроса этого владения. По всей Одессе с беспорядочными списками владельцев на окраинах мне ошибиться очень легко. По крайней мере теперь понятно к каким фамилиям прислушиваться, если вдруг удастся увидеть прошения за начало 1900-х


 На поиск этой информации было затрачено очень много времени. _«Вся Одесса»_ может служить лишь отправной точкой исследований, учитывая ошибки, запаздывания по времени и разный подход каждого составителя. К сожалению, большие потери одесского архива во время войны не позволяют стопроцентно разобраться практически ни с одним домом или дачей, поэтому приходится задействовать не только библиотеки Одессы, но и РГБ (кстати, первым оцифровавшей и бесплатно выложившего много справочников «Вся Одесса» и ряд других) в Москве, газетный филиал в Химках, и РНБ в Петербурге. Я планирую продолжить поиск по этой даче, прерванный в декабре и по материалам библиотек, и по архивным в надежде, что удастся документально проследить все переходы прав собственности на участок, что позволит располагать годами для поиска архитектора.

Относительно указанных книг согласен с Вами.

----------


## Chelovechek

Вы не у тех спрашивали... В квартире № 1 живёт Сергей Литовченко и его мама. Они знают всё.
У дверей висит ржавая пластина со списком жильцов.
Там ещё можно разобрать фамилию моего деда, Кирилла Ивановича Турбаевского (с 1944 года, с момента освобождения Одессы). В квартире № 2 мы жили, а я там даже родился.
В нашей квартире потом жил полковник Покусаев, нач. физподготовки Одесского округа (мы с ним обменялись на квартиру в доме 6, что напротив).
Позже в квартире М. Задорнов снимал фильм по своему сценарию и со своим участием "Хочу вашего мужа".

----------


## OdGen

В субботу, 13 мая, в 16-00 в Историко-краеведческом музее на Гаванной, 4 состоится презентация очередного, 15-го выпуска "Вестника" музея. В нем, в частности, будет опубликована статья о истории здания, в котором находится музей.

----------


## Preyer

Может быть не совсем по теме, но более подходящего места я не нашел. 
Кто-нибудь знает до какого года нынешний "Одессакондитер" назывался кондитерской фабрикой им. Розы Люксембург? Такое название он получил в 1922, но вот до какого года оно было актуальным?

----------


## Antique

Вопрос именно по теме!




> Может быть не совсем по теме, но более подходящего места я не нашел. 
> Кто-нибудь знает до какого года нынешний "Одессакондитер" назывался кондитерской фабрикой им. Розы Люксембург? Такое название он получил в 1922, но вот до какого года оно было актуальным?


 В пределах 1970 -х годов, так как именно в это время кондитерская фабрика стала основой Производственного объединения кондитерской промышленности. Не знаю как юридически, может в составе числилась фабрика им. Розы Люксембург, но в телефонных справочниках 80-х указывается только объединение: http://domofoto.ru/house/52008 и его филиалы.

----------


## Ranke

КРАТКАЯ ИСТОРИЯ >>>
ЗАО «Одессакондитер»

 1939  1946

----------


## Preyer

Большое спасибо. 
Заинтересовался, так как разбирая хлам нашел сильно потертую жестяную коробочку с откидной крышкой. Она зеленого цвета и на ней, кроме названия фабрики, пишется только "Монпансье леденцеве" и "200 г". 
Выходит, её возраст варьируется в пределах 38-95 лет. Думаю наиболее вероятно, что ей лет 50-60.

----------


## OdGen

В проекте "домофото" по дому на ул. Новосельского, 102 

http://domofoto.ru/comments.php?vid=35347

28.07.2015 г. были оставлены комментарии

_Антон Чехов 
Интересно, эти Палеологи имеют отношение к правящей династии Византийской империи?

Antique 
Может Сергей Геннадиевич Решетов знает. Хотя мне кажется это распространённая на Балканах фамилия._

Владельцы этого дома Палеологи были греческоподанные. Кроме греческоподданых, в Одессе также проживал, например, капитан-лейтенант Владимир Дмитриевич Палеолог (да такого чина мог дослужиться дворянин). Греческоподданые вряд ли выводили свой род от императоров, а вот капитан-лейтенант мог. Для этого нужно заказывать и изучать дела о их дворянстве в РГИА (СПб.).

Разные представители семей Палелог в 1847, 1858 и 1869 гг. были внесены во 2-ю и 3-ю части дворянской родословной книги Херсонской губернии.

Дополнительно к краткой справке по рассматриваемому дому могу добавить, что в первой половине 1870-х гг. домом владеет коллежский регистратор Иероним Янушкевич, во второй половине 1870-х г. - вдова чиновника Агафья Радионова, на 1881 г. и далее - греческоподданый Константин Палеолог.

----------


## Aдвокат

Друзья, помогите прояснить историю этого здания (Ак. Воробьева, 36/1) и его дореволюционный адрес. По предварительной версии это здание Городского начального училища № 70 (Слободка-Романовка, 55)

----------


## OdGen

Адреса училищ, как с указаниями названий улиц и номеров домов, так и с фамилиями владельцев домов мы можем встретить в разных справочниках.

Например, раздел _«Начальныя народн. училища в Одессе подвед. Инспекции народн. уч.»_ в официальном городском справочнике - _«Адрес-календаре Одесского градоначальства на 1901 г.»_ (Одесса, 1900, с. 180):
44-е Ново-Слободское 1-е Городская, №15
45-е Ново-Слободское 2-е Учил., д. Бален-де-Балю.
74-е Ново-Слободское 7-е Учил., д. Бален-де-Балю.
41-е Ново-Слободское 3-е Ольгиев. спуск, №8
*46-е Ново-Слободское 4-е Прот. Псих. Леч. Слоб. Ром.*
69-е Ново-Слободское 5-е Томилина, №5
70-е Ново-Слободское 6-е Романовская, №45

Там же раздел_ «Приходские уч. по Уставу 1828 г. в г. Одессе»_ (с. 181)
42-е Пушкинское мужское Сл.-Ром., Церк. пл., №17

Раздел _«Городские народные училища»_ в альманахе Сандомирского на 1902 год (_«Южно-Русский альманах»._ Издание Ю. Сандомирского. - С. 53, 54):
42-е 2-классное нар. уч. им. А.С. Пушкина и 43-е 2-классное нар. женское уч. им. А.С. Пушкина (Новая Слободка, гор. д. [городской дом])
44-е 3-классное нар. уч. (Новая Слободка, д. Потапенко)
45-е 2-классное нар. уч. (Новая Слободка, д. Бален-де-Балю)
69-е 2-классное нар. уч. (Слободка-Романовка, дом Каймакана)
70-е (Слободка-Романовка, д. Венцеля)

При этом, 46-е 4-классное нар. уч. - сел. Нерубальское, гор. дом.

Но это ошибка, в справочнике же Сандомирского 1900 года (с. 48):
_Сорок шестое 4-классное народное училище (Нерубальская, гор. д.). К 1-му января 1899 г. числилось 237 учен. (140 мальч. И 97 дев.). В 1898 г. окончили курс 20 мальч. и 9 дев._

Как можно понять из приведенной информации, интересующее нас здание – это не 70-е училище, т.к. дом Венцеля согласно справочника _«Вся Одесса»_ на 1902-1903 гг. (с. 95, 100) находился на ул. Романовской, 55, угол ул. Томилина, 40. По справочникам _«ВО»_ 1910-х гг., 70-е городское начальное училище (Слободка-Романовка, 55), ныне это ул. Мациевской. А интересующее нас – это *46-е Ново-Слободское 4-е народное училище, расположенное против Психической лечебницы (больницы для душевно больных) Слободки Романовки.*

По всей вероятности, это здание показано на карте Дитерихса 1894 года между ул. Нерубальской, Ливадной (Академика Воробьева) и Ветрогонной улицами (так на карте обозначались городские здания)


В справочниках _«Вся Одесса»_ 1910-х гг.:

Нерубальская ул., 
№44 городское училище
_«Вся Одесса на 1913 г.»_ - Стлб. 174.

Ветрогонная ул. (вторая буква – ять)
без номера, последний дом по нечетной стороне, после №37
городское народное училище
Там же. - Стлб. 59.

К слову, в разделе _«Городские начальные училища» (Учебные заведения)_ в справочниках _«Вся Одесса»_ 1910-х гг. это училище не указано!

Во_ «Всей Одессе»_ на 1899 г. (с. 167), на 1902-1903 гг. (с. 96) по ул. Нерубальской последнее здание, номер не указан, предыдущий - 42
Гор. нар. уч., в справочнике 1902-1903 гг. показан размер участка - 187 кв. саж.

В _«Адрес-календаре Одесского градоначальства на 1893 г.»_ (С. 200):
Начальные народные училища:
42) *Ново-Слободское 4. Сл. Романовка, гор. дом*
Заведыв. учит. Александр Дмитриевич Топличан. 

В _«Адрес-календаре Одесского градоначальства на 1895 г.»_ (С. 205):
Городские училища, подведомственные училищному совету.
Приходские начальные народные училища, содержимые за счет города.
31) *Ново-Слободское 4-е. Слоб. Романовка, городск. дом, напротив психиатрич. отдел.*
Завед. Алекс. Дмитр. Топличан. Там-же.

В дальнейшем в указанных справочниках сведения о начальных училищах приводились не всегда.

Т.о., адрес училища почти во всех справочниках был разный.

В издании _«Одесское городское общественное управление. Городские учреждения по народному образованию»_ (Киев, 1893 г.) приведены фотографии и сведения по двум училищам на Слободке:

*Пушкинское народное училище в предместье Слободка Романовка, построенное в 1861 г.* 

и _народное училище в предместье Слободка Романовка, построенное в 1891 г._:

_«Трехклассное училище с рекреационным залом. Квартиры учителей в отдельном здании во дворе. Классы рассчитаны на 40 учеников каждый. При площади в 16 кв. саж. и вышине в 2 саж. на одного учащегося приходится 0,40 кв. саж. площади пола и 0,80 куб. саж. воздуха; отношение площади света к площади пола 1:5,5. Площадь рекреационного зала 24 кв. саж. Сооружено в 1891 г. по проекту гражданского инженера С.А. Ландесмана»._




Как-то так.

----------


## Antique

> В проекте "домофото" по дому на ул. Новосельского, 102 
> 
> http://domofoto.ru/comments.php?vid=35347
> 
> 28.07.2015 г. были оставлены комментарии


 Спасибо. Я обновил карточку.

----------


## OdGen

Рад, если эти сведения пригодятся. Ранее некоторая приведенная информация не была известна.

Возможно, для Вашего проекта пригодится краткая справка, которую я подготовил по домам №№8 и 10 на ул. Новосельского.



Впервые упоминание дома _«чиновника Колчаки»_ на улице Ямской зафиксировано мною в 1871 году. Его оценка для налогообложения составила тогда 2100 рублей. Вероятно, он приобрел дом у жены коллежского ассесора Александры Фишер. Соседний дом в том же 1871 г. принадлежал Екатерине Болдескул, оценка дома составила 2867 руб. Она же ранее фигурировала как вдова титулярного советника Екатерина Высокопольская. Во второй половине XIX века эти дома имели №6 (Колчака) и 8 (Болдескул), а с начала XX века - №8 и 10. 
В справочнике Висковского 1875 г. домовладельцы указаны как _Кальчак_ и _Болдсская_, 1884 г. - _Колчак_ и _Високопольская_ (ошибочно указана фамилия первого супруга домовладелицы). 
В 1872-1873 гг. оценка дома _«купеческого сына Колчаки»_ составила 4509 руб., а Е. Болдескул - 2817 руб.
В 1875 г. оценка дома купеческого сына Якова Кольчака составила 8346 руб., а жены губернского секретаря Е. Болдескул 2676 руб., в 1881 - 1884 гг. оценка дома мещанина Якова Кольчака составила 7116 руб., а жены губ. секретаря Е. Болдескул - 1914 руб.
В 1889-1890 гг. оценка дома мещанина Я. Кольчака составила 5928 руб., а Е. Болдескул - 1596 руб.
В 1891-1894 гг. оценка домов была такой же, как и в 1890 г., но вторым домом Е. Болдескул владела уже совместно с Яковом Кольчаком, то есть, в период примерно 1890-1891 г. она продала часть дома.

В фонде старшего нотариуса одесского окружного суда сохранилось дело, позволяющее уточнить некоторую вышеприведенную информацию - _«О продаже губ. секр. Александром Болдескулом мещ. Якову Кольчаку двора в Одессе, 3 ч., за 1500 руб.»_ (ГАОО, ф. 35, оп. 1, д. 4128). 
Так, 10 февраля 1891 г. губернский секретарь Александр Васильевич Болдескул продал одесскому мещанину Якову Демьяновичу Кольчаку за 1 500 рублей право на 1/7 часть имения, принадлежащей его жене Екатерине Ивановне Болдескул, по первому мужу Высокопольской, состоящего в Одессе, третьей части, в новопроибавленном к бульвару первом квартале, под №10, Херсонского участка, по Ямской улице, в границах … его же Кольчака и Цуркана [владелец соседнего дома №12 после смены нумерации]… мерою в ширину по улице к казарме девять сажень два аршина, а в длину во двор одиннадцать сажень - всего сто шесть и одна треть квадратных сажень … доставшееся ему, Болдескулу, в наследство от вышепоименованной Екатерины Болдескул по определению одесского окружного суда, состоявшемуся (так) 30 ноября 1890 г. … наследодателю же Екатерине Болдескул означенное имущество в целом его составе досталось покупкою от одесского купца Макара Михайлова Селецкого … 1 сентября 1864 г.

и по дому *Базарная улица, 45 / Ришельевская улица, 43*
http://domofoto.ru/house/5629/

Переход этого дома на углу Базарной и Ришельевской от одного владельца к другому выглядел примерно так:

на 1878 г. им еще владеют наследники Кафтанжогло

на 1881-1885 гг. - дворянин Викентий Чарновский

на 1886-1892 гг. вдова купца Ривка Волернерова (Воллернер) 

с 1893 г. - купец Иоиль Розенблат

Т.о., Розенблат приобрел указанный дом примерно в период 1892-1893 гг., так что в 1874 г., то есть, примерно за двадцать лет до покупки, для него дом никак не мог строиться (в реестре памятников архитектуры указан как "Дом доходный Розенблата, 1874 г., арх. Колович Ф.О.")

----------


## OdGen

На прошлой неделе завершена работа над дополненной версией статьи о даче Тимио. К сожалению, из-за технических проблем сайт Сергея Котелко, где она будет размещена, пока не работает.

----------


## Johnny_1

> Да, поторопился я с выводами! Свидетельства сторожилов Лузановки и Крыжановки говорят о том, что усадьба была именно на территории пионер.лагеря.
> 
>               Тем, кого действительно интересует эта тема предлагаю посетить сайт Олега Сивирина.


 

Здравствуйте. А чем закончились поиски усадьбы Лузанова на Молодой Гвардии?

----------


## Antique

> Рад, если эти сведения пригодятся. Ранее некоторая приведенная информация не была известна.


 Большое спасибо. Я так понимаю под домом подразумевался сам участок, жаль, что датировка строений не ясна. То что справа -  на вид построено на рубеже веков, так как окна большие. А левое строение либо сильно перестроено в наше время либо совсем новое.

----------


## Antique

Меня попросили рассказать про историю дома на Коблевской, 13, однако кроме того что здание построено в 1950-х годах и по данному адресу располагался кинотеатр "Дружба" ничего о нём не знаю. Позднее место кинотеатра занял театр "Маски".

В 1940-х годах строения этого перекрёстка сильно бомбили, возможно в каком-то из зданий было нечто важное. В результате в 1950-х на появилось четыре угловых здания и ещё одно не угловое на Коблевской, 15. Судя по отсутствию пышного оформления здания строились около 1955 - 1957 года.

Когда-то участок на месте дома № 13 имел большие размеры, в его состав входили участки с нынешними номерами Ольгиевская, 21 и Коблевская, 15/15а. Впоследствии владелец участка продал эти участки другим владельцам. Даже после разделения угловой участок был довольно большим.

В 1887 году владелица участка Юлия Александровна Абротасова подала прошение на строительство двухэтажного каменного флигеля под четырёхскатной крышей, что означает, что флигель был отдельностоящим и не примыкал ни к одной из границ участка, так как конструкция крыши предполагала сток воды во все стороны. Надзор за постройкой осуществлял инженер А. К. Вейтко. Муж домовладелицы - губернский секретарь Константин Александрович Абортасов

В 1898 году участок принадлежал А. П. Вагнеру. К 1907 году и далее наследникам А. П. Вагнера. Ещё в справочниках Тимофиенко и Пилявского есть данные о строительстве в 1891 году на Коблевской, 13 трёхэтажного дома Сигала (Сигаля) (строительство связано с именами инженеров  Вессели Л. И. и Ходецкого К. - М. С.) так что если адрес указан верно, то в 1890-х годах участок принадлежал упомянутой персоне.


По снимку Luftwaffe 1941 года виден большой флигель с четырёхскатной крышей, а вот трёхэтажного дома не наблюдается. По Ольгиевской на улицу выходит одноэтажное здание, угловое также скорее всего одноэтажное, а по Коблевской расположено двухэтажное здание. Флигель судя по большим размером и глубине возможно не был жилым и предназначался под склад.


К лету 1944 года от зданий выходящих на перекрёсток остались руины или даже пустое место. Флигель на участке № 13 оказался более крепким, но при возведении нового дома его не сохранили в отличие от флигелей в № 15:

----------


## Киров

На перекрёсток Ольгиевская \Коблевская в 1941 г.спустилась мина на парашюте,взорвалась не долетев до земли-поэтому не было воронки.Все четыре угла были разрушены.В доме на месте к-ра "Дружба"была трикотажная фабрика.Всё это утверждает моя мама (1929 г.р.).

----------


## OdGen

Эта цистерна, 


увитая колхидским плющем,


находится ровно в центре группы из шести деревьев


справа от центральной дороги с бульвара на старейшую дачу Малого Фонтана (Французского бульвара), построенную в 1830- хх. годах для купца Константина Папудова

*Фото из книги В.И. Зуева о Французском бульваре*




Такая же группа из шести деревьев есть и слева от дороги. 

вероятно, из нее вода поступала в фонтан, находящийся как раз напротив нее

----------


## brassl

Доброй ночи! Выложил фотографии семьи художника Швайкевича. Может кому будет интересно. Удач! :smileflag: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L6rF6h0Mx8&feature=youtu.be

----------


## Trs

http://domofoto.ru/house/5210/

----------


## OdGen

Напишите, что конкретно Вас интересует, так как "информация по дому" - понятие очень растяжимое, а поиск даже самых незначительных фактов по истории дома может длиться годами.

----------


## OdGen

Это работа на несколько лет в архивах и библиотеках. Нужно начинать с научной национальной библиотеки (бывшей Горького), затем - областной архив, библиотеки других стран. "Исторические справки" по домам ни библиотеки, ни архив не готовят.

----------


## OdGen

Обнаружил у себя некоторую информацию по интересующему дому, так как давно занимаюсь генеалогией и историей дворянской семьи Карузо из Одессы.

В реестрах памятников архитектуры этот дом не внесен, у Пилявского его также нет.
В справочнике К. Висковского 1875 г. в первом четном квартале Преображенской улицы указаны дома:
№2 - Вучетича, Одесский цензурный комитет, 
№4 - Казицина, 
6 и 6 б. - Дом Сиротских воспитанников, 
8 и 8 - Родоканаки, угол Казарменного переулка, 
в его же справочнике 1884 г.: 
№2 - Вучетича, 
№4 - Саламоса, 
№6 - Д. Купеческой Управы,
№ 8 - Родоканаки, уг. Казарменного пер.

К концу XIX в. 4-й номер разделяется на два участка: 4-а - Соломоса и 4-б - Карузо.

Примерно между 1885 и 1886 годами жена греческоподданого Екатерина Соломос продала большую часть своего участка, оцененного для в 1885 г. налогообложения в 28200 рублей, дворянину Михаилу Александровичу Карузо. Уже в следующем, 1886 г., участок Соломос оценен в 4 050 рублей, а Карузо - в 17 898 рублей. 
С большой степенью вероятностью постройку дома с современным адресом Преображенская, 6 можно отнести к указанному времени, то есть, 1885-1886 гг.
В начале XX в. Карузо продал дом Василию Болгарову.
С упорядочиванием нумерации дом получил современный №6, к 1910-м годам им владел Александр Васильевич Болгаров.

----------


## Antique

Мне кажется здание было перестроено, правда уже не помню на чем основано это предположение, возможно здание имеет неоднородную структуру, со двора это лучше заметно.

----------


## Antique

В Одессе был такой трёхэтажный дом Эйнара. В справочнике пилявского даётся сразу два адреса: Ришельевская, 14 и Греческая, 19, но по первому адресу дом в два этажа, а повторому навряд ли было что-то уж очень значительное. Зато рядом на участке Баржанского (Ришельевская, 11) есть трёхэтажный дом примерно этого времени. Конечно есть искушение назвать его домом Эйнара, но так не делается....

 Известно ли исследователям где в точности был участок Эйнара (Эйнарда)?

----------


## oksana1972

41-е Ново-Слободское 3-е Ольгиев. спуск, №8

Очень интересно - по этому адресу я проживала и сейчас живет моя родня - мы всегда считали что этот дом был "доходным" т.е. гостиницей ...

----------


## Trs

Доходный дом — это не гостиница. В нём сдаётся жильё внаём на долгий срок. Гостиница — это, например, меблированные комнаты.

----------


## Antique

> 41-е Ново-Слободское 3-е Ольгиев. спуск, №8
> 
> Очень интересно - по этому адресу я проживала и сейчас живет моя родня - мы всегда считали что этот дом был "доходным" т.е. гостиницей ...


 Под доходным чаще всего подразумевались многоэтажном дома, с арендуемыми квартирами хотя и в двухэтажном доме обычно кроме своей умещалось ещё три и более квартир, а если ещё сдавать подвал то и более. Городские училища в основном располагались на арендуемых площадях, по этому часто перемещались. Конечно даже на чужой земле по договору город строил специальные школьные здания, но нередко они находились в приспособленных помещениях, таких, как большие квартиры.




> 41-е Ново-Слободское 3-е Ольгиев. спуск, №8
> Очень интересно - по этому адресу я проживала и сейчас живет моя родня - мы всегда считали что этот дом был "доходным" т.е. гостиницей ...


  Я так понимаю речь идёт о начальном училище. Сейчас номер этого участка -10, так как произошло смещение. В 1910-х училище было уже в ином месте на Ольгиевском спуске, 17. Это за Балковской, там сейчас только ветер гуляет.

----------


## Maxopka

Уважаемые, расскажите что-то о спасательной станции на 13-й фонтана? https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Vfc/LwVADVEpe 
Какого года постройки, например? Ну и может что-то еще интересное. Немного о спасательной службе я в этой теме прочитала, но может быть еще подробности будут?

Ну и шоб два раза не вставать, за станцией есть ныне недействующее советское кафе https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5QUt/893szz625 Как оно называлось раньше? Это восьмидесятые или раньше?

----------


## Antique

По виду - 1950-е, так как башенка - восьмерик типа "башни ветров", что было популярно в это время, тем более что материал - дерево. Строились практически на каждой станции. Такая же есть на 11 и на 12, но рабочая и в нормальной сохранности только на 13.

----------


## Maxopka

в теме этой я прочитала, что такие спасательные станции строились еще до революции и бабоньки на скамейке рядом утверждали, что больше 100 лет ей. Так вот доверия к бабонькам нет, но что больше 100 лет станции, хочется верить. И вот оказывается может быть совсем не так(( Подожду еще мнений. И может быть документы какие есть?

----------


## Antique

> в теме этой я прочитала, что такие спасательные станции строились еще до революции и бабоньки на скамейке рядом утверждали, что больше 100 лет ей. Так вот доверия к бабонькам нет, но что больше 100 лет станции, хочется верить. И вот оказывается может быть совсем не так(( Подожду еще мнений. И может быть документы какие есть?


 Проблема воспоминаний в том, что они часто касается того периода, когда человек ещё не родился или был совсем маленьким. Даже воспоминаниям молодости редко можно верить относительно таких специфических вопросов ибо тогда людей мало интересует эта тема. Ходили они себе на пляж не задумываясь о том построили это здание лет пять назад или больше.

 До Октябрьской революции действительно строились спасательные станции, тоже деревянные, но гораздо более замысловатой архитектуры. Сохранилась одна - на Ланжероне, на территории Срз-2, её видно с площадки у памятника Неизвестному матросу. Также стоит отметить, что в то время общественных пляжей было очень мало, а все прочее побережье находилось в частных руках, и на 13 станции спасательных станций того времени быть не могло. Соседние общественные купальни располагались на 11й и 16 станциях, все пространство между ними было в частных руках. Кроме того  из-за высокого скалистого склона купания осуществляли в специальном домике на сваях, собственно то, что называли морскими купальнями. Каждый владелец устраивал их для своих дачников лично, посторонние не им ли права ими воспользоваться.

Это уже во второй половине ХХ века насыпать песка, соорудили пирсы, волноломы, устроили трассу здоровья, на всех новых пляжах установили спасательные станции.

Вот пример спасательный станции на Люстдорфе, как правило это капитальные сооружения у воды с ангаром для лодок:

----------


## OdGen

> В Одессе был такой трёхэтажный дом Эйнара. В справочнике пилявского даётся сразу два адреса: Ришельевская, 14 и Греческая, 19, но по первому адресу дом в два этажа, а повторому навряд ли было что-то уж очень значительное. Зато рядом на участке Баржанского (Ришельевская, 11) есть трёхэтажный дом примерно этого времени. Конечно есть искушение назвать его домом Эйнара, но так не делается....
> 
>  Известно ли исследователям где в точности был участок Эйнара (Эйнарда)?


 Вопрос по дому Эйнара еще актуален?

----------


## Antique

Актуален.

----------


## OdGen

Вот что удалось собрать дому Эйнара (Эйнера).

Пилявский пишет в своей книге: 
_Ришельевская, 14, угол Жуковского_ *(?!)*, _дом И. Эйнард, 1835 г., арх. Боффо Ф.К.; нач. XX в., реконструкция; кон. 1960-х, реконструкция с перепрофилированием для универмага «Детский мир»…._

_Бунина, 20, угол Ришельевской, 16, дом М. Наумова, 1893 г., арх. Шейнс А.Э._ 

Сведения о доме Эйнера можно найти в _«Списке домам и прочим строениям, оцененным для платежа полупроцентного сбора с 1848 года, подлежащим и не подлежащим оценке»_ (Одесса, без указания года издания).
По улице Ришельевской под №14 в этом источнике указаны *два дома и магазин надворного советника Эйнера, оцененные в 17 000 руб*., а по ул. Полицейской под № 18 - *дом надворного советника Эйнера, оценка которого проставлена по Ришельевской улице*. В контексте данного справочника это означает, что дом был угловой. Обращаю внимание, что приведенные в этом источнике номера - это не привычные нам номера домов, а порядковые номера в списке домов по улице, которые приводились вперемешку и по четной, и по нечетной сторонам, к тому же в разбивке по частям города. 

В аналогичном источнике 1855 г. по ул. Ришельевской приведены *два дома, 5 лавок и флигель надворного советника Эйнера, оцененные в 19 581 руб.*

Следовательно, участок Эйнера находился на пересечении улиц Ришельевской и Полицейской (Бунина). Осталось только понять, где именно.

К слову, в газете _«Одесский вестник»_ от 28 ноября 1836 г. упоминается _«новый дом Эйнара на Ришельевской улице»_. Как мы знаем, Пилявский постройку дома Эйнарда со странным адресом _«Ришельевская, 14, угол Жуковского»_ относит к 1835 году.

Если обратиться к справочнику Казимира Висковского 1875 г. (_Висковский К._ *Путеводитель по городу Одессе: С подробным планом: С указанием фамилий домовладельцев, № № домов, улиц, к какому принадлежат участку: полицейскому, мировому и кварталу, обозначая правительственные и частные учреждения и фабрики. Год первый*.  Одесса, 1875 г.), в котором впервые приведены топонимы с указанием номеров домов, на углу улиц Ришельевской и Полицейской находились дома следующих владельцев (привожу современные адреса):

Бунина, 20, Ришельвская, 16  - Наумова

Ришельевская, 11, Бунина, 18 - Баржанского

Ришельевская, 18 - Католической церкви

Бунина, 21, Ришельевской, 13 - Кречмара

Полагаю, что последние два дома смело можно исключить. 

Относительно католической церкви. Участок принадлежал ей уже в 1848 г. В указанном списке приведены следующие сведения:

_№ 14. Два дома и магазин надворного советника Эйнера.
15. К №13-му.
16. К №14-му.
17. Дом  принадлежащий Католической церкви.
18. Два дома столяра Мальмана.
19. К №17-му._ 

Бунина, 21, Ришельевской, 13, участок Мальмана - Кречмар.
Согласно плану из архива, в 1849 г. здесь, в XVIII квартале под №158  располагался участок иностранца Мальмана. По списку домам 1848 г. под №18 на ул. Ришельевской значатся два дома столяра Мальмана. 

Из других источников можно узнать больше сведений о владельцах домов в 1875 году, на момент издания справочника Висковского: католическая церковь же, иностранка Луиза Кречмар, купец Соломон Баржанский и его супруга Берта, купец Филипп Наумов, а в 1866 году - церковь, наследники иностранца Карла Мальмана, Баржанские и Наумов.

Таким образом, для окончательной идентификации местоположения дома осталось или найти в архиве сведения о его постройке в 1835-1836 годах, или искать сведения о переходе собственности в период между 1855 и 1866 годами. В разработке остаются два дома на четной стороне Полицейской улицы.

*P.s.* Из приведенных сведений можно понять, что один из домов построен в 1893 г. для некого М. (например, Михаила) Наумова. Однако, скорее всего, дом построен ранее, между 1890 и 1891 годами (когда произошло увеличение стоимости его оценки при неизменной соседних), и владельцами были не один человек, а группа лиц:

Наумовы, Касьянова, Табунщиков (1890, 1891 гг.)

Табунщиков К. и Наумова М. (1892 г.)

Наумовы Мария, совладельцы и Табунщиков (1893 г.)

Наумова Мария, вдова купца (1894 г.).

То есть, это дом не М. Наумова, а М. Наумовой и совладельцев.

----------


## Trs

У меня есть подробное описание домов и флигелей католической церкви в 1929 году. Кажется, из дела исполкома горсовета об аренде зданий учреждениями (точная ссылка записана, но по памяти не скажу). Все они в один и два этажа. Здесь немного просматривается искомый перекрёсток: http://transphoto.ru/photo/544334/

Сюда же этот снимок: http://odessastory.info/gallery/albums/userpics/10172/131_010_010.jpg

----------


## OdGen

Вероятно, будет правильным дополнить мое сообщение, исключив участок Католической церкви, т.к. в 1848 г. он уже числился за ней.

----------


## Antique

> *P.s.* Из приведенных сведений можно понять, что один из домов построен в 1893 г. для некого М. (например, Михаила) Наумова. Однако, скорее всего, дом построен ранее, между 1890 и 1891 годами (когда произошло увеличение стоимости его оценки при неизменной соседних), и владельцами были не один человек, а группа лиц:
> 
> Наумовы Мария, совладельцы и Табунщиков (1893 г.)
> 
> Наумова Мария, вдова купца (1894 г.).
> 
> То есть, это дом не М. Наумова, а М. Наумовой и совладельцев.


 Начинала строить Наумова в 1893 году, однако дом должен был быть двухэтажный. Пока возились с постройкой дома - владельцем стал Наумов, который предпочёл достроить дом уже в трёхэтажном виде http://domofoto.ru/house/3595/.

Интересная неоднозначность вышла с домом Эйнара. И ещё интересно, сколько было участков в границах квартала на Ришельевской. Было ли по нечётной стороне три участка и по чётной два как сейчас или нет. Потому как теоретически участок Эйнара мог быть крупнее существующих.

И ещё очень хотелось бы узнать о домовладении на Ришельевской, 17, был ли владельцем Райх на рубеже 1880/90?

----------


## OdGen

Еще раз возвращаясь к списку домам 1848 г., все-таки можно предположить, что дом Эйнара находился на четной стороне Ришельевской улицы.

По ул. Ришельевской Баржанских нет, список приводит следующих домовладельцев:

№12. Дом Григория Маразли
№13. Три дома: первый дом дочери Лагутки, Елисаветы Васьковой
        Второй дом наследников Демьяна Лагутки
        Третий дом гитен-фервалтерши (так) Марии Лагутки
№14. Два дома и магазин Эйнера

Дом Маразли находился на углу ул. Греческой.

По карте 1828 г. в XIV-м квартале по ул. Ришельевской три участка - №№115, 113 и 103 (угол Полицейской). 

Что касается дома по ул. Ришельевской, 17 (в 1870-1880-е и до начала XX в. он носил №19 по ул. Ришельевской и №20 по ул. Почтовой), то ситуация следующая.

В справочниках Висковского 1875 и 1884 гг. это дом Карузо.

Между 1884 и 1885 гг. дом переходит от *наследников подполковника Александра Карузо* к *потомственному почетному гражданину Самиулу Бродскому*, который, в свою очередь, между 1892 и 1893 гг. продает дом *инженеру Степану и его супруге Фане Райхам*.

----------


## Antique

Очень похоже на то, что участок наумова это и есть участок Эльмана.




> Между 1884 и 1885 гг. дом переходит от *наследников подполковника Александра Карузо* к *потомственному почетному гражданину Самиулу Бродскому*, который, в свою очередь, между 1892 и 1893 гг. продает дом *инженеру Степану и его супруге Фане Райхам*.


 Похоже что "дом Кречмар, 1890 Шейнс" из справочника В. А. Пилявского относится к дому на углу Бунина. А здание на углу Жуковского неизвестных годов и автора. В путеводителе Коханского на 1892 год приведена гравюра дома, по этому его должны были начать строить не ранее начала 1892 года. Отсюда - это был дом Бродского.

----------


## OdGen

Да, пока так получается.

С домами в XVIII квартале все четко. На Ришельевской между Бунина и Жуковского в 1849 г. показано всего 2 дома - иностранца Мальмана и ДСС Карузо. Переход от Мальмана к Кречмар прослеживается.

Как правило, резкое увеличение оценки недвижимости при неизменности оценки соседних участков по сравнению с предыдущими годами свидетельствует о постройке либо перестройке дома.
При Карузо дом был оценен в 97 920 руб. (1884 г.), затем при Бродском в 55 260 руб. (1890 г.), а в 1891-1894 гг. - в 106 260 руб.
То есть, с большой вероятностью, постройка дома велась для Бродского в период между 1890 и 1891 годами, а Райхи купили уже готовый дом.

----------


## Antique

> С домами в XVIII квартале все четко. На Ришельевской между Бунина и Жуковского в 1849 г. показано всего 2 дома - иностранца Мальмана и ДСС Карузо. Переход от Мальмана к Кречмар прослеживается.
> 
> Как правило, резкое увеличение оценки недвижимости при неизменности оценки соседних участков по сравнению с предыдущими годами свидетельствует о постройке либо перестройке дома.
> При Карузо дом был оценен в 97 920 руб. (1884 г.), затем при Бродском в 55 260 руб. (1890 г.), а в 1891-1894 гг. - в 106 260 руб.
> То есть, с большой вероятностью, постройка дома велась для Бродского в период между 1890 и 1891 годами, а Райхи купили уже готовый дом.


 Также  в 1891 году аптечный склад Тарле и Ландау переехал на этот участок, что косвенно указывает на 1891 год окончания строительства. Надеюсь когда-то прошения 1890/91 годов будут обнародованы и постройка этого дома перестанет быть тайной.

Хотя конечно судя по гравюре, где здание изображено без пристроек, то позднее достраивались ещё части, а также совершенно иной дом Райха по Жуковского.

----------


## Саша64



----------


## bump2007

Господа историки и краеведы! Помогите найти дом. В 1900 г. в нем жила наша родственница,
по адресу  г. Одесса, Старопортофранковской улицы уг. Градоначальницкой, д. № 42.
Не нахожу такого номера ни на карте 1894 г, ни на современной.
Может его давно уже и нет, интересует где он мог находиться.

----------


## OdGen

Следовало воспользоваться не картами, а справочниками "Вся Одесса", например, на 1900 г. По Старопортофранковской улице указан дом №42 владельца Д. Мартьянова, он же №2 по Градоначальницкой.

Градоначальницкая
Правая сторона
(без номера) Павловский родильный приют угол Старопортофранковской
2. Мартьянов Д. угол Старопортофранковской и Манежной

А в 1910-е годы это дом №52 по ул. Внешней, угол Градоначальцкой, №2, владелец дома Томашевич или Томашвич Леон Викторович

Таким образом, современный адрес интересукющего Вас дома тот же, что и в 1910-х гг., только название улицы сменилось – №52 по ул. Мечникова

----------


## bump2007

Спасибо!!! Даже сохранился - рассматриваем...

----------


## Antique

> Старопортофранковской улицы уг. Градоначальницкой, д. № 42


 История Старопортофранковской улицы непростая. Примерно до 1902 - 1903 годов в неё Входили современные ул. Мечникова, Ново-щепной ряд, Итальянский бульвар и ул. Белинского. Соответственно чётные номера были по улице Мечникова. Про среднюю часть улицы я не уверен, были ли там номера, мне встречались безномерные адреса, так как расположены там не жилые здания и адрес указывался по названию. Около 1902 - 1903 улицу разделили на части, центральный участок между городом и Молдаванкой стал номерным, а часть прилегающая к молдаванке кроме сдвига адресов была выделена в отдельную улицу Внешнюю.

Ещё хотел бы отметить, что использование адресных книг "Вся Одесса" имеет свою специфику связанную с наличием ошибок и неоднозначностью трактования в отдельных случаях. Например в списках участков есть метки пересечения улиц, однако не всегда они выставлены правильно и необходимо проверять, сходится ли владелец участка по обеим улицам перекрёстка, также есть участки у перекрёстка имеющие адрес только по одной из улиц и трудностью является то, какой из участок действительно был угловым и где был перекрёсток. Также в случае расположения нескольких участков с одним номером или с литерами в номере они часто показаны в произвольном порядке.

----------


## bump2007

Поспрашиваю еще:

1. Не найдется ли у кого фото дома Агаркова конца 19 века (Херсонская, угол Торговой) - 
сейчас на его месте здание, построенное в 1954 г ?     

2. В каких церквях (кроме Покровской и Преображенского собора) могли крестить нашу родственницу,
если ее родители жили в этом доме? Какие церкви находились ближе территориально в 1881 году?

----------


## Lively

Территориально ближе всех - Сретенская церковь на Новом базаре. Но вопрос о территориальном размежевании приходов несколько сложнее, чем просто расстояние до храма..
*Добавлено.* Попробуйте посмотреть в ГАОО в читальном зале картотеку одесситов по материалам переписи 1897 года

----------


## Antique

Увы, фотографий этого места пока не обнаружено.

----------


## bump2007

> Попробуйте посмотреть в ГАОО


 Да, придется обращаться в архив... 
Очень жаль, что на сайте архива оцифровано и выложено немного.

----------


## Trs

Я бы поостерёгся говорить, что в ГАОО оцифровано и выложено немного. Не уверен, что какой-либо другой архив в Украине выложил столько материалов в публичный доступ.

----------


## Lively

> Я бы поостерёгся говорить, что в ГАОО оцифровано и выложено немного. Не уверен, что какой-либо другой архив в Украине выложил столько материалов в публичный доступ.


 Это правда. Я недавно был в ГАХО (Херсон), ГАПО, в ЦГИАУК. И везде при упоминании ГАОО в качестве положительного примера начинают устраивать истерику от зависти. А уж о том, чтобы разрешить фотографировать документы своим фотоаппаратом и говорить не приходится, хотя уже 2 года как действует "Положение о порядке пользования НАФ...", в котором пункт 14-5 дает такое право, а работникам архива запрещено в явной или неявной форме взимать за это плату. Так, что ГАОО - лучший пример для всех.  :smileflag:  А объем отсканированных и обнародованных документов будет увеличиваться. Как говорится, "Москва не сразу строилась..."

----------


## bump2007

> Я бы поостерёгся говорить, что в ГАОО оцифровано и выложено немного. Не уверен, что какой-либо другой архив в Украине выложил столько материалов в публичный доступ.


 Да, по сравнению с другими архивами прогресс огромный - это бесспорно!
Но в проекте "Метрика"  выложена вряд ли четверть (несмотря на то что 37 фонд оцифрован практически полностью, т.е. самая трудоемкая работа проведена!!!),  и с конца 2016 не добавилось ничего... 
Очень мало метрик по второй половине 19 века, самого интересного!

По переписи 1897 года даже база фамилий создана -  неужели нельзя ее подключить к сайту архива?
Зачем загружать сотрудников рутинной работой, ждать месяцами ответа?

----------


## bump2007

Возвращаясь к теме улиц и домов - еще вопрос:
В конце 19 века один из предков жил на ул. Польской  (возможно № 6 ),  дом Нордмана.
Как найти где именно находился этот дом? Может это угол современной Бунина? Сохранился ли?

----------


## Antique

> Возвращаясь к теме улиц и домов - еще вопрос:
> В конце 19 века один из предков жил на ул. Польской  (возможно № 6 ),  дом Нордмана.
> Как найти где именно находился этот дом? Может это угол современной Бунина? Сохранился ли?


 Это современный № 4 по Качиньского. Там двухэтажное фасадное здание и такие же флигеля, причём с тыльным вторым двором. Всё очень старое, примерно середины ХІХ века или ранее.

----------


## bump2007

> Это современный № 4 по Качиньского


 Спасибо!!!
Если не секрет - откуда сведения?
А то я ни на Домофото, ни у Пилявского не нашел...

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо!!!
> Если не секрет - откуда сведения?
> А то я ни на Домофото, ни у Пилявского не нашел...


 Адрес прекрасно проверяется по адресных книгам. В 1898 году и позднее владелец этот был, номер тогда #6. После 1903 года номер изменился на #4. Так как участки соседа объединили в один. 

Адресные книги эти библиотеки РГБ и наша от ОНУ оцифровали и уже как лет пять они доступны к скачиванию.

Они были собраны все вместе в интернет-библиотеке "Царское село", но доступны так же на сайтах rsl.ru и http://rarebook.onu.edu.ua:8081

Это "Вся Одесса“, 1899, 1900, 1901, 1902-1903, 1904-1905, 1906, 1907, 1908, 1910, 1911.
Вся Одесса издательства Одесские Новости, 1911, 1912, 1914
Вся Торгово-промышленная Одесса, 1914

Эти справочники выпускались в начале обозначенных годов (по другому будет бессмысленно), по этому содержат информацию прошлого года, да и то часто упускают осенние сведения. 
Также в ВО/1906 и ВО/1911 не обновлены списки владельцев, там только небольшие изменения. Во втором случае справочник Одесских новостей полезнее.

А эпоху постройки я определил визуально, благо имею некоторый опыт в исследовании архитектуры.

----------


## Репатриант

Вопрос по «дому с лавками Жебрака» 
(памятник архитектуры, арх-ктор Франц Боффо, 1830-х гг.
постройки), практически ровестник Потемкинской лестницы его авторства),
адрес Покровский пер-к, 6, Александровский пр-кт, 13, ул.Еврейская,47(между "Книжкой" и «СБУ-шкОЙ») - какие сведения о данном здании имеются?
С недавних пор на доме появилась охранная табличка с учетным номером ПА, ранее которой не имелось.
 Буду признателен за любую информацию о данном доме.

----------


## Antique

> Вопрос по «дому с лавками Жебрака» 
> (памятник архитектуры, арх-ктор Франц Боффо, 1830-х гг.
> постройки), практически ровестник Потемкинской лестницы его авторства),
> адрес Покровский пер-к, 6, Александровский пр-кт, 13, ул.Еврейская,47(между "Книжкой" и «СБУ-шкОЙ») - какие сведения о данном здании имеются?
> С недавних пор на доме появилась охранная табличка с учетным номером ПА, ранее которой не имелось.
>  Буду признателен за любую информацию о данном доме.


 Сведения имеются совершенно иные, чем в списке памятников: http://domofoto.ru/house/5433

----------


## Репатриант

> Сведения имеются совершенно иные, чем в списке памятников: http://domofoto.ru/house/5433


 Действительно, сведения путанные. (
Тут тебе в архитекторах и Фраполли, и Торичелли! (
И название к другому зданию относилось (
Зато сам дом, несомненно, тот самый! )
РоднОЙ! )

----------


## Preyer

Простите, если не совсем по теме, но я бы очень хотел чтобы кто-нибудь поделился информацией и особенно фото, так называемого, судя по редким упоминаниям в интернете, "первого в СССР валютного бара" под названием Таверна "Нептун", который видимо располагался в подвальчике гостиницы "Красная".

----------


## Jorjic

> Простите, если не совсем по теме, но я бы очень хотел чтобы кто-нибудь поделился информацией и особенно фото, так называемого, судя по редким упоминаниям в интернете, "первого в СССР валютного бара" под названием Таверна "Нептун", который видимо располагался в подвальчике гостиницы "Красная".


 Поначалу бар не был валютным, а был обыкновенным. Художники, завсегдатаи бара в "Красной" с энтузиазмом принимали участие в его отделке. Все это (и само открытие) происходило под девизом "Нептун – приют богемы". Открытие было громким и шикарным по тем временам, я имел удовольствие на нем присутствовать. Но со временем энтузиазм поубавился и бар действительно превратился в валютный.

----------


## Jorjic

> Увы, фотографий этого места пока не обнаружено.


 Фотография этого места (именно места) у меня есть. Пустырь на месте будущего современного дома.

----------


## Preyer

> Поначалу бар не был валютным, а был обыкновенным. Художники, завсегдатаи бара в "Красной" с энтузиазмом принимали участие в его отделке. Все это (и само открытие) происходило под девизом "Нептун – приют богемы". Открытие было громким и шикарным по тем временам, я имел удовольствие на нем присутствовать. Но со временем энтузиазм поубавился и бар действительно превратился в валютный.


 Большое спасибо. 
В интернете нашел одну единственную фото сделанную в Таверне: http://www.shanson.org/gallery1/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/0251.jpg
Мало о чем говорит, но всё же...

----------


## Antique

По дому Агаркова - подозреваю, что первоначально это был склад Когана, которому в 1870-х принадлежали все участки по нечётной стороне Пастера начиная от Конной до университета. Здания тут имеют складской характер и соответственно очень большие участки. С появлением железной дороги склады в центре в основной массе перенесли на Заставу-2 в Хлебный городок, а здания в центре перестроили под другие нужды. И практически по каждому адресу что-то располагалось. Дом на углу с Торговой, который потом приобрёл Агарков был наверное даже особо значим, в нём располагались в 1875 году такие важные государственные учреждения: окружной коммерческий суд и Земской банк Херсонской губернии.

----------


## NoDVa777

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые формучане/знатоки. Я как-то в этой ветке поднимал вопрос, но повторюсь: 

1. Кто располагает фотографиями дома по Торговой 2 (дом Де Азарта) за исключением нескольких открыток и гравюры с видом лестницы со стороны Приморской.

2. Торговая 4 (галерея Руссова), кроме фото штаба Красной Гвардии и газетной вырезки этого фасада.

3. И самое главное - дом Зайченко И.И. по Торговой 12.

Жду любую информацию. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Annu_шка

Прошу прощения, уважаемые форумчане, если здесь уже спрашивали. Но поиск по форуму ответа не дает, поэтому рискну) Интересует дом по Коблевской, 40. Дата на фасаде - 1886, по ряду источников архитектор Гонсиоровский. Полагаю, Гонсиоровский его мог не строить, а перестраивать, потому что более ранняя дата в нескольких источниках - 1836 год, архитектор Торичелли. Вопросов два:
1. Склонна верить вот этому ресурсу, где речь по этому адресу о флигеле Ринк-Вагнера, архитектор Попов. Имеется в виду тот флигель, где эркер в виде ракушки? Фамилия Гонсиоровского не упоминается, зато есть упоминание о том, что и фасад оформлен в стиле, свойственном Попову. Значит ли это, что Гонсиоровский не имел отношения к дому?
2. Опять же, некоторые источники убеждают, что на фасаде - портреты владельцев. Первым владельцем называют господина Думшина (видимо, тот, для кого по этому участку мог строить Торичелли). Но дом явно позже был перестроен. Чьи все-таки портреты над входом? 
Буду благодарна за любую информацию по этому адресу.

----------


## Antique

> Прошу прощения, уважаемые форумчане, если здесь уже спрашивали. Но поиск по форуму ответа не дает, поэтому рискну) Интересует дом по Коблевской, 40. Дата на фасаде - 1886, по ряду источников архитектор Гонсиоровский. Полагаю, Гонсиоровский его мог не строить, а перестраивать, потому что более ранняя дата в нескольких источниках - 1836 год, архитектор Торичелли. Вопросов два:
> 1. Склонна верить вот этому ресурсу, где речь по этому адресу о флигеле Ринк-Вагнера, архитектор Попов. Имеется в виду тот флигель, где эркер в виде ракушки? Фамилия Гонсиоровского не упоминается, зато есть упоминание о том, что и фасад оформлен в стиле, свойственном Попову. Значит ли это, что Гонсиоровский не имел отношения к дому?
> 2. Опять же, некоторые источники убеждают, что на фасаде - портреты владельцев. Первым владельцем называют господина Думшина (видимо, тот, для кого по этому участку мог строить Торичелли). Но дом явно позже был перестроен. Чьи все-таки портреты над входом? 
> Буду благодарна за любую информацию по этому адресу.


  Указанная карточка относится к флигелю, который с полукрглой частью. Но к данному моменту я от определения Попова, как автора сооружения отказываюсь ввиду того, что по прошения на утверждение планов в большинстве случаев не очевидно, кто мог быть автором того или иного сооружения, а большинство планов по ІІ половине ХІХ - нач. ХХ судя по всему утрачены.

Но однозначно флигель построен позднее фасадного дома исходя из его архитектуры. Также я опираюсь на другой такой же дом с аналогичной лестницей - дом Ригу-Вагнера на ул. Льва Толстого, 30. Прошение на постройку дома там подавалось в 1899 году, надзор производил Шейнс. Есть ещё дом Теодорчика, он же Эрисмана в пер. Топольского, где указан 1891, но я не хочу спешить с выводами не ознайомившись с суттю дела (нужно установить характер работ по архивные документам, так как имеющиеся справочники не точны). 

Что касается фасадного здания, то кроме даты на фасаде точно ничего неизвестно. Дела за 1886 год утрачены и по-этому состав строительных работ 1886 года скорее всего так и останется неизвестным. Источник данных касательно Гонсиоровского неизвестен и возможно в списке данных авторство указано на основании предположений, такая практика свойственна данному справочнику. Архитектор мог быть иным. По моему мнению существующее формление здания, и по крайней мере барелефы происходят из 1886. Изображают ли они нечто известное из предыдущих эпох или это портреты домовладельцев - непонятно.

----------


## OdGen

> Прошу прощения, уважаемые форумчане, если здесь уже спрашивали. Но поиск по форуму ответа не дает, поэтому рискну) Интересует дом по Коблевской, 40. Дата на фасаде - 1886, по ряду источников архитектор Гонсиоровский. Полагаю, Гонсиоровский его мог не строить, а перестраивать, потому что более ранняя дата в нескольких источниках - 1836 год, архитектор Торичелли. Вопросов два:
> 1. Склонна верить вот этому ресурсу, где речь по этому адресу о флигеле Ринк-Вагнера, архитектор Попов. Имеется в виду тот флигель, где эркер в виде ракушки? Фамилия Гонсиоровского не упоминается, зато есть упоминание о том, что и фасад оформлен в стиле, свойственном Попову. Значит ли это, что Гонсиоровский не имел отношения к дому?
> 2. Опять же, некоторые источники убеждают, что на фасаде - портреты владельцев. Первым владельцем называют господина Думшина (видимо, тот, для кого по этому участку мог строить Торичелли). Но дом явно позже был перестроен. Чьи все-таки портреты над входом? 
> Буду благодарна за любую информацию по этому адресу.


 Мы обсуждали этот дом на форуме в декабре 2010 г., но опирались тогда на сведения, приведенные ниже, и, соответственно, к реальной истории дома это, к сожалению, не имело отношения. 

Итак, в реестре памятников архитектуры указано, что дом по Коблевской, 40 построен в 1886 году, архитектор Гонсиоровский, согласно справочнику В.А. Пилявскому это дом Д. Думшина, 1836, арх. Г.И.Торричелли, 1875 г., реконструкция для Фабрицкого, арх. И.А. Жуковский.

Однако, уже не раз оказывалось, что информация, приведенная указанным автором, не соответствует действительности. Так, в 1870-е наследникам Думшина принадлежал дом на ул. Нежинской, 64, угол Спиридоновской, принадлежавший в 1880-е годы Ташкову, с начала XX века имевшему №62 и принадлежавшего Стемпковскому.

Кандидату прав, мировому судье, гласному городской думы и известному общественному деятелю Семену Осиповичу (Иосифовичу) Фабрицкому несколько десятилетий принадлежал дом на ул. Нежинской, 15 (в квартале от Конной до Торговой). Там же находилась камера мирового судьи, которым он являлся.

Что касается интересующего Вас дома на Коблевской, 40, то эту нумерацию дом получил в начале XX века, до этого имел №38. Длительное время его владелицей была иностранка, прусская подданная Анна Заль, которая примерно в 1872-1873 гг. купила дом у жены купца Алты Герцентшейн. Тогда его оценка для налогообложения составляла 15 692 рублей. Впоследствии оценка менялась и составляла 11 718 руб. (1875 г.), 37 008 руб. (1884, 1885 гг.), 16 908 руб. (1886 г.) и 42 246 руб. (1887-1894 гг.).
Изменение оценочной стоимости дома во второй половине 1880-х гг. может свидетельствовать о постройке либо перестройке здания, но она менялась и у соседних владельцев. Последний раз Заль указана владелицей дома в справочнике 1898 г., начиная с 1899 г. -  Ринк-Вагнер.

Относительно «портретов владельцев». Точно такие же барельефы мужчины и женщины имеются и на домах по адресам ул. Конная, 8/10 и ул. Раскидайловская, 54, угол Балковской, 99. Причем архитектором дома на Конной также указывают Гонсировского. Документальное подтверждение информации о том, по проекту какого именно архитектора построен (перестроен) дом на Коблевской, 40 вряд ли удастся найти.

----------


## Antique

> Причем архитектором дома на Конной также указывают Гонсировского


 Чисто по внешнему виду называют. В список памятников записывали и предположения, если не имели достоверных данных. Не думаю, что Гонсиоровский действительно является автором дома на Конной.

----------


## OdGen

Информация о доме на Конной, 8/10 в реестре памятников архитектуры о том, что это «жилой дом Зака, арх. Ф.В. Гонсиоровский» не соответствует действительности.

----------


## Antique

> Информация о доме на Конной, 8/10 в реестре памятников архитектуры о том, что это «жилой дом Зака, арх. Ф.В. Гонсиоровский» не соответствует действительности.


 В списке иногда встречаются такие склёпанные по быстрому записи. Взяли не долго думая один из адресов за рубеж веков без какой либо привязки к существующему участку и приписали Гонсиоровского. Совершенно сфальсифицированная запись.

----------


## OdGen

Полностью согласен.

----------


## MAKSIMUS_XP

Привет всем, не знаю законно это или нет, в данной теме! 
Давно была мысль снимать про Одессу, и про разные места в городе куда не водят экскурсии, но есть места не менее примечательны, чем всеми облюбованные достопримечательности нашего города, у каждого места в городе или двора есть какая то своя история, пускай даже маленькая но есть, так же есть места красивые своей архитектурой, остатками былого колорита Одессы, понятно что все разрушается, за многим не следят, но Я хочу заснять хотя бы то что еще есть, осталось, и показать Вам, кому интересно канал на ютубе "Одесса Life" уже есть что посмотреть, буду продолжать в том же духе  
P.S. благо дело в Одессе есть что снимать  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Привет всем, не знаю законно это или нет, в данной теме! 
> Давно была мысль снимать про Одессу, и про разные места в городе куда не водят экскурсии, но есть места не менее примечательны, чем всеми облюбованные достопримечательности нашего города, у каждого места в городе или двора есть какая то своя история, пускай даже маленькая но есть, так же есть места красивые своей архитектурой, остатками былого колорита Одессы, понятно что все разрушается, за многим не следят, но Я хочу заснять хотя бы то что еще есть, осталось, и показать Вам, кому интересно канал на ютубе "Одесса Life" уже есть что посмотреть, буду продолжать в том же духе  
> P.S. благо дело в Одессе есть что снимать


 идея очень интересная, зашла на ваш канал, но там как будто на тяп-ляп сняты ролики плюс очень короткие. Хотелось бы больше релакса, подробностей и деталей

----------


## Antique

> Привет всем, не знаю законно это или нет, в данной теме! 
> Давно была мысль снимать про Одессу, и про разные места в городе куда не водят экскурсии, но есть места не менее примечательны, чем всеми облюбованные достопримечательности нашего города, у каждого места в городе или двора есть какая то своя история, пускай даже маленькая но есть, так же есть места красивые своей архитектурой, остатками былого колорита Одессы, понятно что все разрушается, за многим не следят, но Я хочу заснять хотя бы то что еще есть, осталось, и показать Вам, кому интересно канал на ютубе "Одесса Life" уже есть что посмотреть, буду продолжать в том же духе  
> P.S. благо дело в Одессе есть что снимать


 Не нашёл ваш канал, но если в теории, то повествование о чём либо без знания дела будет выглядеть несколько поверхностным или, в самом лучшенм случае - пересказываением существующей информации. 

Наблюдаю за некоторыми, скажем так, пользователями материалов, и ошибки в интерпретации событий очень часты. Если, например, говорить о дворах, то необходимо понимать архитектуру зданий, чтобы называть вещи своими именами и что-нибуть обыденное не показалось дивным. И также необходима верная оценка достоверности источников. Если, так сказать, вращаешься в истоической теме, то происходит понятие, какой источник более-менее достоверен, а в каком одни фантазии.

----------


## Ranke

Перечисление некоторых домов, в которые попали
ядра при известном событии весной 1854 года.






> Не нашёл ваш канал...


 Видимо, этот.

----------


## Antique

> Видимо, этот.


 Этот канал от какого-то новостного ресурса и появился очень давно. Мне так показалось, что автор имел ввиду что-то иное.

----------


## Ranke

> Этот канал от какого-то новостного ресурса и появился очень давно.
> Мне так показалось, что автор имел ввиду что-то иное.


 Тогда этот.

----------


## forstrat

> Тогда этот.


 Ну, вот, как человек пишет, так он и видео создаёт. Сценария нет, текста нет, информации нет. Одесситы и так знают, куда и откуда ездят под Пересыпьским мостом, а, гости города не получат из этого видео полезной информации для себя, так как ни истории моста, ни истории, или, краткого описания района - ничего. Вот, я лазил под мостом, вот я лазил на мосту, а тут я за поезда цеплялся. Молодец!

Я никогда не занимался такого рода кустарными репортажами, но, думаю, надо взять много бумаги, отметить планы, точки съёмки, приложить к каждому плану текст, который нужно ещё написать. Короче, провести много работы. Тут её не чувствуется.

----------


## Antique

> Тогда этот.


  О, точно.  Почему-то поиском по названию в Youtube выдавало всё что угодно, но не этот канал.

----------


## Antique

Если рассмотреть видео про дом Урусова, то окажется, что в кадр попадает несколько зданий участка. Конечно до революции участок обычно называли домом, но было бы неплохо упомянуть о том, что строени  несколько, тем более что все они разные по конструкции, внешнему виду и времени постройки. Второе - дефицит общих планов, что затрудняет представление о самом дворе. Я конечно в нём был и знаю, что к чему, но неискушённый зритель не поймёт.

По Пишоновской снято мало, коротко, опять же купные планы и не понятно где что. Пропущены такие интересные участки, как № 16 и № 21. Ну и снова, никаких фасадных сьёмок



И стоило уделять внимание и фасадам. В последние десятилетия наблюдается тенденция рассматривая зданий частично. Одни интересуются деталями, другие только подъездами, третьи по дворам. В результате теряется связь с лицом здания - фасадом, который является квинтессенцией стиля отдельно взятого строения.

----------


## MAKSIMUS_XP

Критика всегда полезна! все учту! 
Все с чего то начинается, Я не профессиональный оператор, монтажер, так же и не историк, все будет со временем, не судите строго!
В ютубе столько всего наснято про Одессу, что есть и намного хуже, но Я не ровняюсь на это, мне интересна эта тема, изучаю все понемногу, контент будет улучшаться.

----------


## Antique

> Критика всегда полезна! все учту! 
> Все с чего то начинается, Я не профессиональный оператор, монтажер, так же и не историк, все будет со временем, не судите строго!
> В ютубе столько всего наснято про Одессу, что есть и намного хуже, но Я не ровняюсь на это, мне интересна эта тема, изучаю все понемногу, контент будет улучшаться.


 Конечно, сразу хорошо наверное ни у кого не получается, главное, чтобы деятельность имела развитие.

Кстати, для исторической справки рекомендую пользоваться сайтом Домофото. Одесские редакторы сего сайта собрали доселе не вводившиеся в оборот документальные сведения и при том опбота не стоит. Так, благодаря помощи Сергея Решетова в последние дни добавляются сведения из дела о утверждении планов на частные постройки за 1906 год.

----------


## Antique

> Вопрос по «дому с лавками Жебрака» 
> (памятник архитектуры, арх-ктор Франц Боффо, 1830-х гг.
> постройки), практически ровестник Потемкинской лестницы его авторства),
> адрес Покровский пер-к, 6, Александровский пр-кт, 13, ул.Еврейская,47(между "Книжкой" и «СБУ-шкОЙ») - какие сведения о данном здании имеются?
> С недавних пор на доме появилась охранная табличка с учетным номером ПА, ранее которой не имелось.
>  Буду признателен за любую информацию о данном доме.


  Появилась новая информация. В архиве сохранился проект здания Алексея Протасова датируемый 1832 годом за подписью архитектора Г. И. Торичелли. Это тот самый дом на Еврейской / Покровском переулке, включая одноэтажную часть со стороны проспекта. Я думаю, что это не полностью новое здание, а надстройка одноэтажных лавок Протасовского ряда со строительством части здания со стороны переулка (так как лавки скорее всего были только по проспекту).

----------


## Репатриант

Я извиняюсь - в указанной дате очевидно ошибка: по хронологии на сто лет раньше возможно, - *1832* год вместо указанного *1932* (_это ж советское уже время, какие тогда уже Боффо с Торричелли?_)?

----------


## Antique

> Я извиняюсь - в указанной дате очевидно ошибка: по хронологии на сто лет раньше возможно, - *1832* год вместо указанного *1932* (_это ж советское уже время, какие тогда уже Боффо с Торричелли?_)?


  Спасибо, да, опечатка, конечно 1832.

----------


## Preyer

Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает, что было расположено в небольшом здании-пристройке к дому на Королева 17 (угол Левитана)? Там, где сейчас филиал Инто Саны.
Почта, переговорный пункт, стоматология, магазин? В памяти всплывает типичный "старый совковый" интерьер, но что именно не припомню.

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает, что было расположено в небольшом здании-пристройке к дому на Королева 17 (угол Левитана)? Там, где сейчас филиал Инто Саны.
> Почта, переговорный пункт, стоматология, магазин? В памяти всплывает типичный "старый совковый" интерьер, но что именно не припомню.


 Там был кинотеатр или клуб, я уже точно не помню, но одно из двух. Потом здание арендовали евангелисты.

----------


## Ranke

> Там был кинотеатр или клуб, я уже точно не помню, но одно из двух. Потом здание арендовали евангелисты.


 

Кинотеатр "Луч" располагался
в парке (сейчас сквер им. Академика Королева)
за этой 16-этажкой (Академика Королева, 17)

----------


## Спокойствие

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает, что было расположено в небольшом здании-пристройке к дому на Королева 17 (угол Левитана)? Там, где сейчас филиал Инто Саны.
> Почта, переговорный пункт, стоматология, магазин? В памяти всплывает типичный "старый совковый" интерьер, но что именно не припомню.


  Что-то, связанное с общепитом. Кажется, пельменная.

Посмотрел в справочнике "В0 1992 г" И.М Коляды. Там находилось кафе "Украинские вареники"

----------


## Ranke

> Что-то, связанное с общепитом. Кажется, пельменная.
> Посмотрел в справочнике "В0 1992 г" И.М Коляды. Там находилось кафе "Украинские вареники"


 Параллельно вёл поиск учреждения общепита 
 1994 год

 2011

----------


## Quattro

привет друзья и товарищи.
Интересуют фото и когда построили относительно новые дома на улице Мельницкой. Что было в сквере Гамова, вместо теперешней церкви?
И если есть фото, что было до постройки этих домов на этих местах.
Конкретно интересуют номера домов №3, №10, №18, №20а, №24, №24а, Михайловская №46а

----------


## Киров

По скверу Гамова имеется такая информация. Сейчас расположен он примерно на 5-ти гектарах. Есть утверждение ,что был там сквер и до войны. А вот как писала за это место газета "Молва" 10 апреля 1943 г.

----------


## Киров

№ 24 по Моисеенко сохранился довоенный дом,а на месте № 24а был пустырь.

----------


## Репатриант

> Что-то, связанное с общепитом. Кажется, пельменная.
> 
> Посмотрел в справочнике "В0 1992 г" И.М Коляды. Там находилось кафе "Украинские вареники"


 


> Параллельно вёл поиск учреждения общепита 
>  1994 год
> 
>  2011


 Точно, вареничная была, я помню, посещал в конце 1980-х.
На 2-м этаже зал со столами, а внизу на первом типа буфета-закусочной.
Но им сломал планы "антиалкогольный указ" времён раннего Горбачёва )
Давать плановую прибыль без продажи алконапитков при тех копеечных ценах стало затруднительно)

----------


## Репатриант

> Появилась новая информация. В архиве сохранился проект здания Алексея Протасова датируемый 1832 годом за подписью архитектора Г. И. Торичелли. Это тот самый дом на Еврейской / Покровском переулке, включая одноэтажную часть со стороны проспекта. Я думаю, что это не полностью новое здание, а надстройка одноэтажных лавок Протасовского ряда со строительством части здания со стороны переулка (так как лавки скорее всего были только по проспекту).


  Благодарю за дополнение; там ещё со стороны "книжки" есть какой-то загадочный заброшенный дворик или остатки то ли конюшни, то ли хоздвора, в весьма запущенном состоянии; в части одноэтажных рядов по проспекту от Еврейской в четверти квартала.
С другой стороны смежается с двором по Покровскому пер-ку, дом 6.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

и на Екатерининской, вроде, была или Вареничная или Пельменная, там сейчас Аптека Гаевского

----------


## Preyer

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где в Одессе находился Дом Профсоюзов до его переезда на Куликово Поле в 80-х годах?

----------


## Киров

На углу Сегедской/Гагарина.

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где в Одессе находился Дом Профсоюзов до его переезда на Куликово Поле в 80-х годах?


 В 1956 году: Одесский областной Совет профессиональных союзов, *Пушкинская, 44*.

----------


## OdGen

Как же все-таки тема потеряла актуальность - на одной странице уместились сообщения почти за два года - с марта 2019 по февраль 2021 года.

----------


## Antique

А по поводу Областного советов профсоюзов на Гагарина - тоже правда. Примерно в 1960-х построили новое здание на Канатной, 134, там совет и разместился. В телефонном справочнике на 1971 году казан по данному адресу. Ещё в начале 1980-х он был там.

----------


## Antique

> Как же все-таки тема потеряла актуальность - на одной странице уместились сообщения почти за два года - с марта 2019 по февраль 2021 года.


 Сейчас общение переместилось на Фейсбук. Но там поиск жуткий. Все обсудили и разбежались, а потом ничего не найти.

----------


## OdGen

Я заходил пару раз, слишком много информации и фото, сложно для восприятия, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Спокойствие

Мемориальная доска на Преображенской 44А.
Фото из журнала "Смена" №10(310)1938 г



Другая доска, с другим текстом, уже в 2020 г
Фото с сайта "Думская"

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

добрый вечер! Может, кто-то в курсе, где в районе круга 18 трамвая на 16 станции находилось здание НКВД (или полиция), которое было разрушено попавшей бомбой?

----------


## Antique

> Мемориальная доска на Преображенской 44А.
> Фото из журнала "Смена" №10(310)1938 г
> 
> Другая доска, с другим текстом, уже в 2020 г
> Фото с сайта "Думская"


 Конечно же румыны её демонтировали, а после войны советские власти поставили новую. Та что существует сегодня была на доме и в 1960 году.

----------


## Antique

По одной газетной заметке 1894 года дом А. П. Руссова планировали строить ещё в 1894 году. Я не знаю в какой газете вышла заметка, но кто-то прилагал снимок с текста. Как оказалось Руссов приступил тогда же к реализации намерений, снёс бывший дом Гека, поскольку сосед домовладелец Германсон жалуется на появившиеся из-за сноса дома Гека трещины. Но проект дома, который где-то достали реставраторы, датирован 1897 годом.

На месте дома Руссова было два участка. Садовая, 23 принадлежащий Геку и Садовая, 25 принадлежащий Паспати. Сначала в конце 1880-х Руссов приобрёл дом Паспати, а уже в 1890-х дом Гека. Участки были тогда же объединены. новый адрес был Садовая, 23. В конце 1902 года участок при перенумерации улиц в городе получил адрес Садовая, 21. 

Я так думаю, что Руссов даже мог начать строительство в том же 1894, а в 1897 утвердить новый проект, хотя в любом случае такое долгое строительство при сносе построек ещё в 1894 должно было ему очень дорого обойтись.

----------


## OdGen

Между 1884 и 1885 гг. Руссов покупает дом на Садовой, 25 у вдовы купца Поликсены Паспати, оценка дома для налогообложения 19800 руб., а с 1886 по 1894 г. – 15 900 руб.
Дом по Садовой,23 купца Северина Гека был оценен в 8310 руб. Между 1892 и 1893 гг. его владелицами вместо Гека становятся совместно жена титулярного советника Амалия Дунина и Фанни Лапшина, которые и владеют им по состоянию на 1894 г. 
Амалия Андреевна Дунина, в первом браке супруга Андрея Лосиевского, во втором - Станислава Иосифовича Дунина. В их собственности находился целый ряд домов в центре города и известная дача на Малом Фонтане.

----------


## Antique

> Между 1892 и 1893 гг. его владелицами вместо Гека становятся совместно жена титулярного советника Амалия Дунина и Фанни Лапшина, которые и владеют им по состоянию на 1894 г. 
> Амалия Андреевна Дунина, в первом браке супруга Андрея Лосиевского, во втором - Станислава Иосифовича Дунина


 Может в источнике за 1894 год не успели обновить данные, а то ещё в мае Руссов положил глаз на веранду дома Либмана:

"Домовладелец А. П. Руссов вошёл в городскую управу с предложением о сносе веранды Либмана на углу Преображенской и Дерибасовской ул., так как она будет мешать общему виду сооружаемого им рядом 5-ти этажного кирпичного дома. За землю под верандой господин Руссов предлагает 10000 р." [Газета "Одесские новости" № 2960 от 20.05.1894].

----------


## OdGen

Вполне возможно, иногда сведения в печатных источниках отставали на период от нескольких месяцев до нескольких лет. То есть, вполне возможно, что Дунина и Лапшина продали дом Руссову в начале 1894 года, но еще продолжали числиться владелицами дома на Садовой.

----------


## Суперкволик

всем добрый день! уважаемые опытные товарищи, может быть Вы мне сможете подсказать, где можно найти этот план в хорошем качестве (скрин с передачи про фабрику мороженого  2014 года). Обратилась на первый городской, сказали, что так долго файлы не хранят.

----------


## Antique

> всем добрый день! уважаемые опытные товарищи, может быть Вы мне сможете подсказать, где можно найти этот план в хорошем качестве (скрин с передачи про фабрику мороженого  2014 года). Обратилась на первый городской, сказали, что так долго файлы не хранят.


 Если про вторую женскую гимназию издавался юбилейный очерк, то возможно в этой книге приведён план здания. Узнайте в отделе "Одессика" в ОННБ.

Либо же план приведён в деле на постройку Второй женской гимназии, который хранится в ГАОО, ф. Ф-16, оп. 68, д. 245. Однако читальный зал на Жуковского закрыт, и неизвестно в каком году начнёт снова работать, если вообще начнёт.

----------


## Киров

Всем привет.Прошу помощи в определении местоположения дома Стрепетова.Примерно Бугаёвка,может Молдованка.Время-1905 год.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Всем привет.Прошу помощи в определении местоположения дома Стрепетова.Примерно Бугаёвка,может Молдованка.Время-1905 год.


 https://domofoto.ru/object/121856/

https://domofoto.ru/object/236108/

----------


## Альсанна

добрый день! подскажите, пожалуйста, что было в здании Укрпочты по адресу Фонтанская дорога, 121. тут в теме не нашла.
спасибо!

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> добрый день! подскажите, пожалуйста, что было в здании Укрпочты по адресу Фонтанская дорога, 121. тут в теме не нашла.
> спасибо!


 не загс случайно?

----------


## Antique

> добрый день! подскажите, пожалуйста, что было в здании Укрпочты по адресу Фонтанская дорога, 121. тут в теме не нашла.
> спасибо!


 Почта и была, отделение № 16.

----------


## Sonik11

Подскажите кто знает мистические дома Одессы или истории связанные с ними.

----------

